#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-24
<inzaghi89> hej
<Devil_Inside> siemka
<inzaghi89> o, czyli ktoś nie śpi ;)
<Devil_Inside> noo olałem dzisiaj pracę i idę na chorobowe :D potrzebny mi tydzień wolnego...
<inzaghi89> oj przydałoby się ;)
<Devil_Inside> no mi sie bardzo przyda :P
<inzaghi89> 100% opieprzanie? ;)
<Devil_Inside> za godz pakuje d.. w auto i jade dziewczynie niespodzianke zrobić :D
<Devil_Inside> spedze z nia caly Bozy dzien bo marudzi ze wiecznie czasu nie mam
<Devil_Inside> to go dostanie :P
<Devil_Inside> w sensie mnie :D
<inzaghi89> uhehe ;d
<Devil_Inside> a Ty czemu nie spisz?
<inzaghi89> z tego powodu, z którego Ty masz wolne ;)
<inzaghi89> w sensie, praca
<Devil_Inside> ojej poniedzialki sa straszne :P
<inzaghi89> dla mnie nei ma różnicy
<inzaghi89> system zmianowy
<inzaghi89> więc nie mam wolnych weekendow ;p
<Devil_Inside> kiedys tez tak pracowalem ile zmian? nocki tez masz?
<inzaghi89> 2 zmiany
<inzaghi89> dniówka, noc, 2 dni wolnego
<Devil_Inside> aha :)
<inzaghi89> nocki straszliwie organizm wyniszczają :(
<Devil_Inside> nooo ja teraz mam super bo firma na jedna zmiane przeszla
<Devil_Inside> mam zawsze na 6 do 14
<inzaghi89> pozazdrościć
<inzaghi89> łoo, prawie cały dzień wolny
<inzaghi89> genialne
<inzaghi89> tylko to wstawanie na 6 boli, nie? ;)
<Devil_Inside> nooo czasem ciezko jest sie podniesc :P
<inzaghi89> eh ta grawitacja;d
<Devil_Inside> ale najlepsze to obiad o stalej porze
<inzaghi89> ano
<Devil_Inside> trza by cos zjesc :P hmmm
<inzaghi89> e, za wcześnie na jedzenie ;d
<inzaghi89> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/598239/dynie.html
<Devil_Inside> łooo mocne :D
<inzaghi89> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/597565/piwa,wodki,i,pacierza...html to też dobre :P
<inzaghi89> ja wódkę odmawiam :D
<Devil_Inside> haha :D jakby moja to widziała :D
<inzaghi89> haha to jest bomba :P http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/593420/wej%C5%9Bcie,smoka.html odrzutowy żul, haha
<inzaghi89> jeśli wywalę vima, to manuale przestaną mi dzialać? ;d
<inzaghi89> to glupie pytanie, wiem, ale z tego co widzę, to 'man' korzysta z vim
<jussi> kklimonda: ping
<sysek> :)
<DaZ> tak bardzo członek ubuntu :x
<jussi> or one of the other ops, ping ( Quintasan_, wake up you lazy boy :P )
<eshlox> ;-)
<kichawa> DaZ: \o
<eshlox> jussi: early hour, propably sleep.. ;-)
<jussi> eshlox: yeah, Ive no hurry
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> czolem shpaq
<shpaq> [;
<DaZ> kichawa: o/
<lisu> powitać
<sysek> hejters gonna hejt
<m477> ehh
<sysek> co sie stalo m477 ? :)
<m477> jest zbyt wczesnie na wstawanie :-(
<mastertop> witam. Zmienilem starego radeona na nowszego na rv350 - i myszka mi gorzej chodzi
<Biszkopcik> :DD
<Damian> Hello
<Damian> Pomoze ktos zainstalowalem CompizMenager do Ubuntu 11.10 i wlaczylem go przeszedlem do zakladki ustawienia i nagle siadl mi compiz i nie mam ani ikon z boku nic poprostu pusty pulpit podpowie ktos jak go podnies
<eshlox> mastertop: pewnie mysz nie jest kompatybilna z pamiecia karty
<mastertop> to ciekawe
<mastertop> jak to z pamiecia karty ?
<eshlox> mastertop: no jaka masz pamiec w myszy?
<mastertop> ?
<eshlox> hm?
<mastertop> jaka pamiec w myszy?
<eshlox> mastertop: nie masz pamieci tam? ;-/
<mastertop> pytanie czy to ze kernel byl kompilowany na innej karcie ma jakies znaczenie
<mastertop> dla tej karty
<mastertop> moduly sa wybrane odpowiednie
<eshlox> pewnie zle i akceleracja 3d w kursorze nie dziala ;-)
<mastertop> eshlox jak nie wiesz jak to rozwiazac to sie nie odzywaj
<Biszkopcik> co wy za herezje głosicie...
<mastertop> zmienilem karte rv280 na rv350 i myszka zaczela gorzej chodzic
<mastertop> co to moze oznaczac ?
<mastertop> mial ktos linux mint ?
<Damian> Doszedlem troche z tym Compizem wiec podopowie ktos
<Damian> Gdy wlaczam Goscia wszystko sie wlacza 3d
<Damian> gdy wlaczam swojego usera nie wlacza mi sie 3d tylko goly ekran
<DaZ> bardzo goły?
<Damian> nie u gory tylko mam file i takie tam
<Damian> pare opcji taki pasek
<Damian> aby wejsc w dokument w home itd
<Damian> to to mi sie otwiera i na tym koniec
<Damian> zadne ALT+F2 nie dziala zeby terminal czy cos wlaczyc
<Damian> a posypalo to sie w ten sposob ze zainstalowalem compizmengager i wszedlem w ustawienia i nagle bach nic nie ruszajac
<Damian> moze to?
<Damian> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Damian> unity --reset
<BlessJah> nie, nie labirynt fauna, ale z lekka w ten desen
<Damian> jeszcze ten internet kurde lacze sie od kogos swoj bede mial w piatek i dziala jak by chcial a nie mogl
<Damian> wiec jakies sugestie?
<BlessJah> termi: nie, nie labirynt fauna, ale z lekka w ten desen
<BlessJah> termi: ^ przy czym, z tego co pamietam, w moim dekoracja byla raczej minimalistyczna, mialem chyba wrazenie, ze to tlo rysunkowe z prawdziwymi aktorami
<termi> no to ni wiem juz
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> ja nie wiem od kilku lat
<BlessJah> problem w tym  ze pamietam tylko detale
<DaZ> Damian: pewnie zadnego menadzera okien ci nie startuje, sprobuj odpalic to metacity, czy co wy tam teraz macie z display z terminala :f
<xhero35> Damian: sterowniki zmien. u mnie na oryginalnych tez net zamulal
<Damian> xhero35: to slaby net jest poprostu zasieg biore od kogos
<Damian> w iatek przycho9dza z instalacja zmienilem dostawce
<Damian> i od kogos biore i zasieg lipny
<Damian> ide pokombinowac
<DaZ> albo po prostu wywal konfigi i pewnie cos wstanie :f
<xhero35> no ale slaby moze byc mocniejszy gdy masz lepsze stery
<Damian> no wsumie tak do piatku sie przemecze
<Damian> w piatek mam miec 30 mb
<DaZ> na godzine
<Damian> na /s
<Damian> W polsce moze i taka predkosc nie osiagalna nie wiem jak to jest ale tutaj to zaden problem
<DaZ> u was w jukej
<Damian> ye
<Damian> ide pokombinowac
<Drathir> witam wszystkich...
<qermit> witam
<Drathir> Bez urazy oczywiście bo to jedynie spostrzeżenie, ale ubu się niestety stacza... Nowe wydanie to porażka...
<MasterTop> sa duze roznice pomiedzy xp32 a xp64?
<Drathir> MasterTop: oprócz braku wsparcia?
<MasterTop> a wydajnosci ?
<qermit> MasterTop: możesz użyć 12GB ramu w aplikacji
<qermit> (o ile go masz)
<MasterTop> ciekawi mnie czy gry ,programy beda dzialac szybciej niz na xp32
<Drathir> MasterTop: jeśli stary komp to ja stawiam na 32 jeśli coś nowego linux 64
<MasterTop> mam cpu pod amd 64
<MasterTop> z plyta obslugujaca wlasnie 64 bit
<Drathir> MasterTop: większość aplikacji nie ma dobrej optymalizacji pod 64bit więc na 32 powinny Ci szybciej chodzić...
<Drathir> MasterTop: ile ramu masz?
<qermit> Drathir: głupoty gadasz
<MasterTop> 1gb 400mhz
<Drathir> qermit: Możliwe... Co nie zmienia faktu ze są aplikacje które na silnych wielordzeńiowych działają wolniej niż na jedno rdzeńiowym...
<Drathir> MasterTop: moim zdaniem 32 tylko i wyłącznie...
<MasterTop> a co dziala lepiej na xp64 niz xp32 ?
<Drathir> MasterTop: na systemy 64 wolę przynajmniej 4-6 gb choć na 2gb też jako tako od biedy ujdzie... Ale jak dla mnie na 2 to jednak nie to...
<Drathir> MasterTop: teoretycznie PS powinien Ci chodzić lepiej na 64 bit
<MasterTop> to zalezy czy masz obsluge dual channel
<MasterTop> PS ?
<Drathir> MasterTop: photoshop
<MasterTop> a gry ? np Oblivion ?
<Drathir> MasterTop: wolę jak aplikacje siedzą w ramie niż miela z dysku... Nawet pomijając dualchanel... I tak lepiej jak w ramie siedzą...
<MasterTop> Co jest lepsze atchlon na socket A czy Sempron na 754 ?
<Drathir> MasterTop: szczerze osobiście bym wolał przetestować bo na różnej konfiguracji może inaczej się zachowywać, a na ta gierkę dobrze byłoby mieć lepsza kartę graficzną coś więcej niż radek 9800pro hrhr
<MasterTop> Drathir nie musi to byc cos wiecej
<MasterTop> wystarczy zeby obslugiwalo dx 9
<Drathir> MasterTop: jedne i drugie się grzeje hrhr choć jest lepiej w tych nowszych sempronach...
<MasterTop> mysle ze nawet fx5200 by ja pociagnal
<Drathir> MasterTop: możliwe, ze nie, ale zobaczysz jak pograsz hrhr...
<MasterTop> Sempron Palermo 2600 70nm . Co do athlona to niewiem jaki to jest
<MasterTop> musze podlaczeyc monitor i zobaczyc
<MasterTop> napewno na socket a
<Drathir> pamiętam ze jest taki jeden dość drogi amd bodajże athlon 64 pod s754 taki nowszy trochę ale wydajnością to niestety te procki nie powala...
<Drathir> MasterTop: lepsza zabawa jest z phenomami BE
<Quintasan_> jussi: pong :O
<jussi> Quintasan: o/
<Quintasan> jussi: What might you be doing here?
<jussi> Quintasan: I had a user come by sometime back asking if #kubuntu-pl could be opened, I wanted some operators from here to give me an opinion if its a) needed and b) wanted ?
<jussi> (its currently owned by freenode-staff, I can restore it to you guys iff need be)
<Quintasan> TBH a) not really b) not really
<Quintasan> We provide (or at least TRY to :P) support for *buntu here.
<jussi> eshlox: ^^^
<eshlox> Quintasan: ja sie pytalem o kanal jakis czas temu, bo stwierdzilem.. ze mozna otworzyc ;-)
<eshlox> mamy #ubuntu i #kubuntu wiec czemu by nie #kubuntu-pl
<Quintasan> eshlox: jussi: Nothing in particular against it, I can lurk there as well
<Quintasan> jussi: I suppose we can give it a go and see how it works in practice
<jussi> Quintasan: most loco's dont do both, unless there is a decent size community of KDE users. I can have the channel forward here no issues if you like
<Quintasan> I'm not sure about the size, please forward it to here right now
<mati75> if #kubuntu-pl could be making, I propose making #lubuntu-pl and #xubuntu-pl
<Quintasan> jussi: I'll ask around if there is a need for such a channel
<Quintasan> mati75: No point in that.
<jussi> I really would suggest just the forward, unless the amount of kubuntu queries is unmanageable for here
<Quintasan> jussi: Go ahead with the forward then.
<mati75> Quintasan: so I think kde users is more than xfce and lxde
<jussi> Quintasan: working on it
<Quintasan> mati75: Nie sądzę, żebyśmy mieli wystarczająco dużo użytkowników tych spinoffów żeby robić osobny support
<Quintasan> mati75: Tak samo z Kubuntu
<Quintasan> kolejny kanał który będzie albo zawierał offtopic albo czasami pomoc
<mati75> Quintasan: nie wiem
<mati75> chociaż ubuntu-pl offtop by się przydało
<Drathir> eshlox: biorąc pod uwagę nowe ubu może się okazać koniecznym jak osoby zaczną migrować...
<eshlox> w sensie nowy kanal?
<Drathir> eshlox: Tak... Ciekaw jestem jak to będzie teraz...
<eshlox> nie wiem, ja wpadlem na pomysl zeby utworzyc #kubuntu-pl, ale oprocz pomyslu to nie mam duzego wplywu na to ;-p
<MasterTop> inne pytanie . Na ktorym Windowsie gry z 2006 beda chodzilu najlepiej ?
<MasterTop> na srednim sprzecie
<Drathir> ale i tak będą zapewne tutaj przychodzić w pierwszej kolejności...
<buharin> hej, zna sie ktos na programowaniu?
<BlessJah> buharin: ktos sie zna, zadaj pytanie
<eshlox> nic, czas do domu
<sysek> czesc i czolem
<buharin> BlessJah: generator liczb pseudolosowych, o rozkładzie równomiernym
<BlessJah> 15
<buharin> BlessJah: i co?
<BlessJah> potrzebowałeś generatora liczb pseudolosowych o rozkładzie równomiernym
<buharin> BlessJah: potrzebuje
<BlessJah> rand() nie wystarcza?
<buharin> ale rand() to chyba
<buharin> nie genruje liczy
<buharin> w prawd. 1/2 zy 1/4
<sysek> hm
<sysek> podaj ktos meila
<buharin> jesli mam 1 2 3 4 i chce kazda wylosowac z tym samym prawdopodobienstwem
<BlessJah> tak, liczy, na tym właśnie się generatory pseudolosowe opierają
<sysek> bo cos evolution mi nie wysyla
<BlessJah> buharin: nom, i co jest nie tak?
<buharin> BlessJah: napewno?
<buharin> czyli jesli
<buharin> dam rand()%4
<buharin> to 1 2 3 4 bedzie losowalo z P=1/4?
<BlessJah> powtórz losowanie 10k razy i sprawdź rozkład
<BlessJah> będzie losowało 0, 1, 2, i 3
<buharin> ok ok
<BlessJah> 2561zer 2448jedynek 2526dwojek 2465trojek
<BlessJah> no tak, mniej więcej rozkład wygląda
<BlessJah> pseudolosowy oznacza, że liczy a nie losuje
<Quintasan> O bogowie
<Quintasan> BlessJah:  A po ludzku, boosta nie można było użyć?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: c++0x ma generator?
<Quintasan> Yyy co?
<Quintasan> boost to biblioteka c++
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/137131
<Quintasan> Bardzo brzydki generator rzutów kostką X ścienną
<Quintasan> Jak dobrze pamiętam to uniform_int będzie robił rozkład równomierny
<BlessJah> rand też robi
<Quintasan> rand nie robi równomiernego chyba
<BlessJah> no chyba że chcesz się kłócić, że zero wyszło mi 20 razy więcej od jedynki przy 10k losowań
<BlessJah> 2510zer 2429jedynek 2518dwojek 2543trojek
<BlessJah> to nie jest równomierny?
<BlessJah> przy 10k losowań?
<Quintasan> Nie zamierzam się kłócić bo się nie znam, rand nie za bardzo się nadaje moim zdaniem do losowania
<BlessJah> w c++0x a właściwie c++11 miało być włączone funkcje z boosta
<BlessJah> a do czego?
<Quintasan> inaczej; nie nadaje się do generatora rzutów kostką :P
<BlessJah> 249570zer 249665jedynek 249940dwojek 250825trojek
<BlessJah> bardziej reprezentantywna próbka, 1000000 losowań
<BlessJah> czworościenna kostka, bo o to buharin pytał
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> mój program miliona nie obsługuje :D
<BlessJah> jedziemy do miliarda
<Drathir> BlessJah: zaprzegasz cpu do obliczeń?
<BlessJah> Drathir: miliard rzutów czworościenna kostką do gry
<BlessJah> 0.249993% zer
<BlessJah> 0.250009% jedynek
<BlessJah> 0.249977% dwojek
<dweller> BlessJah: policz silnię z 50 rekurencyjnie
<BlessJah> 0.250021% trojek
<Quintasan> ohohohohohoh
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak to nie jest rozkład równomierny, to ja nie wiem co jest rozkładem równomiernym
<dweller> BlessJah: i lipka z Twojego losowania
<Quintasan> u mnie 400mb w pamięci zajmuje mój program xD
<BlessJah> dweller: chciałbyś mieć wszędzie 25%?
<dweller> poniekąd
<BlessJah> Quintasan: erm, do czego? rzutów kostką?
<Drathir> BlessJah: hrhr szybki jesteś w tych rzutach, dobrze że kostka nie stopiona...
<Quintasan> BlessJah: tak
<Quintasan> inb4 że źle napisany
<dweller> BlessJah: rozkład normalny prawdopodobieństwa wygląda inaczej
<BlessJah> Quintasan: wtf? pokarz kod
<Drathir> BlessJah: a wykorzystujesz cpu obliczania?
<BlessJah> dweller: równomierny, nie normalny
<Quintasan> BlessJah: przecież dałem
<BlessJah> Drathir: tak
<Quintasan> BlessJah: zamień tylko int na unsigned long long
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Albo boost jest niewydajny albo ja coś źle robię
<Quintasan> na bank to drugie
<BlessJah> eee...
<dweller> BlessJah: ale po co liczyć równomierny, jak to sobie ręcznie wyliczysz >.<
<BlessJah> co chcesz uzyskać?
<dweller> i po drugie
<Drathir> BlessJah: to tylko przejść na gpu i można wskoczyć na wyższe półki zer...
<BlessJah> dweller: miało z równym prawdopodobieństwem wypadać 0 1 2 i 3
<BlessJah> dweller: z powyższych wyników dla 10k, 1M i 1G losowań widać wyraźnie, że rozkład jest bliski równomiernemu (a im więcej losowań, tym lepszy rozkład, co jest logiczne)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: po co zapamiętujesz wszystkie wyniki?
<Quintasan> zapamiętuje?
<Quintasan> a tak
<Quintasan> wsadzam je do tablicy
<BlessJah> po co?
<Quintasan> Ja nowociota w programowaniu jestem
<BlessJah> to po co za boosta się bierzesz?
<Quintasan> Bo nie wiem jak inaczej to zrobić żeby dostać wynik każdego rzutu i sumę
<dweller> BlessJah: rozkład równomierny, zwany tez jednostajnym charakteryzuje się tym że dla każdego argumentu przyjmuje to samo prawdopodobieństwo
<BlessJah> po co ci wynik każdego rzutu i suma wyników?
<BlessJah> dweller: nom, u mnie dla 4 argumentów prawdopodobieństwo jest bliskie 25% i taki był cel
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Bo to jest generator rzutów kX na potrzeby RPG?
<dweller> bliskie a nie równe :>
<BlessJah> dweller: ok, uzyskaj równomierny dla 10 rzutów i 4 możliwych wyników
<dweller> nie muszę, mogę to sobie policzyć
<dweller> na to są wzory!
<BlessJah> dweller: chodzi o uzyskanie generatora a nie policzenie prawdodopobieństwa
<BlessJah> nie rozumiesz
<dweller> na chuj mi generator
<dweller> ;f
<BlessJah> są 4 możliwości, więc generator powinien dawać prawdopodobieństwo 25% dla każdego z nich
<BlessJah> to wiem
<BlessJah> są na to wzory
<dweller> good job sherlock
<BlessJah> zrobiłem generator i sprawdzam czy daje mi taki właśnie rozkład
<BlessJah> daje bardzo zbliżony i tak miało właśnie być
<BlessJah> dweller: od poczatku chodzilo o uzyskanie generatora a nie obliczenie jaki powinien byc rozklad
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mozesz to zrobic bez boosta, i zapisuj wyniki do short inta a najlepiej char (np chyba ze sa kostki wieksze niz 256 scian)
<Drathir> BlessJah: na początku zaznaczam ze się nie znam ale tak logicznie myśląc to jest czysty przypadek zbliżone owszem może być, ale żeby było równe to musiałaby być ingerencja w przypadek i zamknięty zbiór możliwości dla dajmy na to miliona rzutów ze każda może wypaść
<BlessJah> troche wiecej wiary w siebie
<Drathir> BlessJah: określoną ilość razy . Dobrze myślę?
<BlessJah> dobrze, nie jest mozliwe uzyskanie dokladnego rozkladu
<BlessJah> np przy 10 rzutach a 4 mozliwosciach, tak czy siak nie wyjdzie
<BlessJah> chyba ze kazdy wynik powtorzy sie dokladnie 2,5 raza
<Drathir> BlessJah: e tam wiary za programowaniem niestety jakoś nie bardzo przepadam więc głupoty mogę pisać... Choć chylic czoła trzeba tym którzy się znają...
<BlessJah> to nie kwestia programowania, a matematyki
<BlessJah> nawet nie matematyki, a logicznego myslenia
<Drathir> BlessJah: choć ogólnie w sumie możliwość jest uzyskania idealnie równego jest... Ale to bardzo nieprawdopodobne... Prawie tak jak że jutro w totka się wygra...
<BlessJah> pff
<BlessJah> chcecie rozklad idealnie rownomierny (o ile sie da zgrac liczbe losowan i mozliwosci)?
<BlessJah> dajmy na to n - numer losowania, k - liczba mozliwosci
<Drathir> BlessJah: może gdyby wykonać odpowiednie wielką ilość rzutów to by się coś takiego udało...
<BlessJah> wynik=n%k
<BlessJah> % - dzielenie modulo
<BlessJah> jesli n jest wielokrotnoscia k, to prawdopodobienstwo kazdego wyniku jest idealnie 1/k
<BlessJah> problm w tym, ze to nie losowanie, kolejne wyniki to 0, 1, 2, 3, 0, 1, 2, 3, 0, 1,...
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mowisz ze ile losowan ile ci zajmowalo?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: miliard rzutów k4 zajmowało mi 370mb :O
<BlessJah> miliard jednak?
<BlessJah> mi segfau;ty rzuca przy 10M
<Quintasan> Tak
<BlessJah> hm...
<Quintasan> Ale mój program dla miliarda rzutów generował tablicę milard elementową
<Quintasan> co jest durne
<Quintasan> ale na potrzeb NORMALNYCH ilości rzutów się sprawdza
<BlessJah> no wlasnie mi nie chce wyjsc tablica
<BlessJah> cos mi nie gra...
<BlessJah> na pewno jeden i 9 zer?
<Quintasan> NO TAK
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> int * tablica = new int [nTimes];
<Quintasan> Tak tworzę tablicę
<BlessJah> ja tworze int wynik[n]
<Quintasan> nie możesz
<BlessJah> moge
<Drathir> hrhr
<Quintasan> A Ty na stałe w programie zapisujesz liczbę rzutów?
<BlessJah> ja moge
<BlessJah> tak
<Quintasan> A to pozdrawiam
<BlessJah> Quintasan: masz, racje, ilosc rzutow powinna byc podawana, poprawilem
 * dweller daje po prostu array :: Int i potem new array = [1, 2 .. ]
<dweller> i ma tablice nieskończonej liczby elementów ;f
<dweller> chociaż, nawet nie musze tego deklarować, kompilator sobie sam zadeklaruje
<BlessJah> variable lenght array wprowadzono w C99
<BlessJah> jak sie niedawno dowiedzialem
<Quintasan> BlessJah: http://eternallyconfuzzled.com/arts/jsw_art_rand.aspx
<BlessJah> Quintasan: czesc kompilatorow ma problem z tablicami o nieznanejw trackie kompilacji dlugosciach i z tym sie zgodze
<BlessJah> na zaliczenie zaniose probram bez takich fajerwerkow
<BlessJah> ale skoro moje gcc ma to, to czemu nie skorzystac?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Moje podejście do kodowania -> Jak ktoś już coś wyprodukował to po cholerę mam się pałować w robienie od nowa?
<Drathir> Quintasan: chociażby żeby dostosować do nowych możliwości technologicznych...
<BlessJah> no dobrze, ale po co szukac 10 minut kodu, ktory napiszesz w 60 sekund?
<Drathir> Quintasan: ale jeśli nie ma możliwości, żeby usprawnić to racja pisać samemu od nowa jedynie żeby się sprawdzić, w innym przypadku lepiej skorzystać z gotowego...
<Drathir> BlessJah: a to tak jak z konsola po co używać środowiska graficznego jak w konsoli można często coś szybciej wykonać...
<BlessJah> mi to mowisz?
<BlessJah> pisze z irssi
<Drathir> BlessJah: też pisze z irssi hrhr jakoś już się tak przyzwyczaiłem, że tylko z tego programiku korzystam... Ale z ciekawości kiedyś będę musiał sprawdzić jakie są odpowiedniki graficzne dla linuxa czy wybór jakiś w ogóle jest...
<BlessJah> grrr... miałem analizę mielić a generatory pisze i gadam
<kichawa> dawid: jak napiszesz forum daj znac, zglosze sie po kod :)
<kichawa> ups :/
<Wizard> cześć
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<gjm> Wizard: \o
<Wizard> o, gjm!
<Wizard> qermit: co tam?
<Wizard> nie banujesz mnie?
<gjm> o, Wizard ;)
<BlessJah> hum... co zrobic zeby kod z conio.h i getch() był na linuksa przenaszalny?
<qermit> BlessJah: wywalić kod z konio.h i getch
<qermit> solved, next
<qermit> Wizard: a dlaczego mam banować?
<gjm> BlessJah: no właśnie
<sysek> Wizard: привет товорищ :)
<BlessJah> qermit: problem w tym ze na uczelni piszemy na windzie pod visualem ms
<sysek> to fajnie macie
<sysek> bo my piszemy odo dev c++
<sysek> FUCK YEAH
<sysek> pod*
<qermit> frajerzy
<qermit> u nas sie wcale nie pisze
<BlessJah> u nas zalezy od prowadzacego
<BlessJah> czesc kaze w dev-cpp, czesc w visual
<Wizard> sysek: nпривет
<BlessJah> paru to wisi
<Wizard> i nie klnij
<sysek> nie klne :(
<Wizard> a fuck to nie przekleństwo?
<sysek> nie znam ang
<BlessJah> qermit: wyzsza szkola zarzadzania i gotowania na gazie?
<Drathir> Wizard: witam witam...
<Wizard> hej Drathir
<Wizard> qermit: za poglądy, powinieneś mnie zbanować
<Wizard> jestem niepoprawny politycznie
<m477> strach sie bac
<zippa> hej hej
<gogol> hej
<zippa> Pomocy z polaka
<gogol> nie pomoge  chyba, ale mozesz sprobowac
<zippa> Mam streścić Pieśń o Ronaldzie
<zippa> A neta nie mogę użyć
<Filar> Służył na dworze jakiegoś tam króla, zginął na wojnie chroniąc swój miecz przed zbeszczeszczeniem.
<gogol> nawet maila nie mozesz odberac?
<Filar> Ups, IRC to też net...
<gogol> no wlasnie ;]
<gjm> zippa: dlaczego?
<zippa> co
<gjm> 15:32 < zippa> A neta nie mogę użyć
<zippa> Nie wiem pani nie lubi internetu
<gogol> wez z neta i przepisz swoimi slowami
<zippa> Dzięki piwo leci'
<Wizard> czy ja śnię?!
<gogol> ;]
<gjm> lol
<Wizard> nie no
<Wizard> to się po prostu w pale nie mieści
<gjm> 15:35 < zippa> Nie wiem pani nie lubi internetu
<sysek> ej Wizard za co :(
<gjm> do podstawówki chodzi?
<zippa> Muszę przeinstalować ubuntu
<Wizard> przypomina mi to słynne "czy to kanał o anime? jak spaczować kde2 pod freebsd"?
<Wizard> zippa: to nie jest kanał o średniowiedznej literaturze!
<sysek> Wizard: hahaha ;)
<gjm> Wizard: suche że ojej
<Wizard> wiem, że suche
<gjm> ale zacne
<sysek> zippa: zalegalizuj marihuane !
<Wizard> świeże masz w wykonaniu zippy
<gjm> tak
<sysek> gjm: on ma 13 lat wiec wiesz. gimnazjum powa !
<gjm> a to przepraszam
<zippa> Oddałem szatana do cioci  chodzi o urządzenie wielofunkcyjne
<Szatan> zippa: że mnie oddałeś?
<sysek> hahahahahah
<Szatan> !?
<gjm> lol
<gjm> przydałoby się
<zippa> hehe
<zippa> co
<gjm> masło
<gjm> hehe
<gjm> :>
<zippa> Ja dziś na WF ledwo bym zasłabł
<sysek> z powodu marihuany >
<gjm> cool story bro, changed my life
<gogol> lol
<zippa> Nie biegi :-(
<sysek> to kiepska kondycje masz
<gjm> bieg z blantem na 100 metrów?
 * Szatan MOCP: PiH - Szatańskie wersety (feat. Słoń, Kaczor, Shellerini)
<zippa> Na 1000 m 4,32 minuty , a 100 15 s , 55
<zippa> Co kupić urządzenie wielofunkcyjne czy chiński tablet
<sysek> kup blanta
<Ozil> ja już pale
<Ozil> blanta
<zippa> Nie urządzonko
<sysek> BLANTY
<Ozil> acha
<sysek> бльанты !
<gjm> kup murzyna
<sysek> ale to dziwnie wyglada po rosyjsku
<sysek> Wizard: ты тоже куришб бльанты /
<zippa> http://allegro.pl/drukarka-hp-cn245b-wifi-kab-usb-tusze-wys24h-fv-i1886574237.html czy pójdzie to pod Ubuntu
<sysek> oo
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5s5esxv> (at allegro.pl)
<sysek> курришь*
<sysek> albo
<zippa> Musi być Hp i wi-fi
<sysek> Wizard: куришь ли Ты бльанты?
<sysek> jednak cos pamietam z rosyjskiego :D
<zippa> Ja mam niemiecki
<sysek> o/
<sysek> ja ja naturliś
<zippa> I omg zostaję hipsterem
<sysek> lol
<sysek> zostan dresem
<sysek> wywrozylem Ci to
<zippa> Co oglądasz kosmikę TV
<Szatan> tia, niechciana żona i dziecko
<sysek> co ogladam?
<Szatan> taka wizja dresa
<zippa> Kosmica TV
<sysek> nie wiem co to
<sysek> i nie rozumiem języka w ktorym piszesz
<sysek> zippa: czytales siebie kiedys?
<zippa> co
<sysek> czy ja pisze po chińsku?
<zippa> http://www.kosmica.pl/kosmicatv/index.do chodzi o ten program
<sysek> rozumiesz polski?
<sysek> nasz ojczysty język który ty kaleczysz
<sysek> wiesz w ogole gdzie lezy polska?
<zippa> W europie Środkowej
<drakhan> Lepsza opcja jest z nieznajomością użycia znaków interpunkcyjnych.
<sysek> drakhan: chyba tak.
<zippa> Ja dziś śmiałem się całą lekcję Wdż
<sysek> rzyć no!
<zippa> Miałem vBloga na YT
<sysek> a kota nie miales?
<zippa> Mam psa
<sysek> Wizard: prosze, zrob cos
<drakhan> A ludzie ostro się sprzeciwiają depopulacji.
<zippa> czyli czym .
<sysek> depopulacja - istna impreza
<zippa> Chodzę na Gotowanie w sql i w listopadzie na 48 h na wyjazd
<Filar> co to za troll się tu zadomowił?
<darvin> bry
<sysek> Filar: to jest jakis dzieciak z gimnazjum.
<sysek> nie rozumie co sie do niego piszę, ale to chyba normalne
<darvin> denysonique, thx za ostatnio, pomogło, naprawiłem hasło
<zippa> Ja zepsułem 11.10 w ciągu II tygodni
<sysek> i zycie nam
<Filar> zippa: bo nje dorosło siem do linóksa
<denysonique> darvin: spoko, piweczko możesz mi za to postawić
<zippa> Dorosło się :-)
<zippa> =>
<sysek> chyba nie
<sysek> ble, nie ma juz dr. peppera u mnie w sklepie :/
<darvin> denysonique, no problem :)
<sysek> a mialem ochote na to
<denysonique> a z jakiego miasta jesteś darvin?
<darvin> Kętrzyn
<zippa> A w Żywcu nie ma nawet w Lewiatanie , a był\
<Filar> wyrażaj się człowieku jasno
<zippa> A w Żywcu nie ma nawet w Lewiatanie , a był\
<Filar> faaajnie
<zippa> ten dr.pepper , a poszukaj w rossmanie
<zippa> jak kiedyś z frugo
<sysek> w rossmanie mozna tylko frugo kupic
<sysek> dobra, czas pobiegac
<sysek> oddac swiatu troche mojego tluszczyku
<darvin> tak BTW, ktoś tu z was bawi się jeszcze Tracker'ami (FastTracker, ImpulseTracker)?
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: o/
<zippa> Ja chodzę na siłkę
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: btw, masz tutaj grzesznika, zippa, wiesz co z nim zrobic.
<|B|enedyktXVI> \O
<Drathir> darvin: utf
<darvin> damn..
<Drathir> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<darvin> działa
<sysek> utf działa
 * |B|enedyktXVI szykuje inkwizytora mordimera madderdina do boju
<darvin> Drathir, coś po Twojej stronie musi być...
<Drathir> to się dziwne
<zippa> Rzuciła mnie dziewczyna
<Filar> och, straszne
<|B|enedyktXVI> zostań księdzem
<darvin> odkąd tutaj byłem rok temu widzę że się sporo trolololo nazbierało...
<Filar> lub pustelnikiem
<zippa> Czy sims 3 zwierzaki pójdą pod wine
<Filar> ale na księdzu lepiej wyjdziesz :]
<Filar> omg
 * sysek poszedl skoczyc z mostu
<darvin> zippa, kup sobie produkt apple to może chociaż jakiegoś geja/lesbijkę znajdziesz
<Drathir> zippa: a zwykle Ci idą... ?
<zippa> Idą
<zippa> Ja mam telefon z Androidem
<Filar> a jest tam opcja kupowanie wina?
<Filar> a*
<zippa> A tak w sql mam łatkę Geja
<Drathir> zippa: to zwierzaki zapewne pójdą za zwykłymi hrhr...
<zippa> :-)
<|B|enedyktXVI> jesli otoczenie cie uwaza za geja to nim jestes tylko boisz sie sam przed soba przyznac ;-]
<darvin> denysonique, jak kiedyś będziesz zajeżdżał na Gierłoż/Wilczy Szaniec lub niedaleko Ketrzyna będziesz masz u nie piwo :)
<darvin> bye
<Filar> |B|enedyktXVI, chyba że jest w gimnazjum
<|B|enedyktXVI> fakt faktem, ale czy z gimnazjum trafilby tutaj ;>
<|B|enedyktXVI> no chyba ze nie doceniam gimnazjalistów :D
<Filar> żyjesz w słodkiej niewiedzy...
<Filar> chcesz loga?
<|B|enedyktXVI> z chęcią
<Filar> z jego wypowiedzi nie dało się nic składnego wywnioskować...
<Filar> |B|enedyktXVI http://pokazywarka.pl/hs92w3/
<|B|enedyktXVI> przerosło mnie to, odpuściłem sobie 1/4 tekstu.
<Filar> no widzisz
<Filar> http://2foto.net/images/belkiisterychki.png
<Filar> :]
<snakeroll> hej... 512 L2 cache z Athlonow XP mialy tylko Bartony ?
<snakeroll> mam dziwny cpu na innym kompie
<snakeroll> jest tu ktos kto sie zna
<snakeroll> ?
<Drathir> snakeroll: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Athlon_XP_microprocessors
<sysek> o jak dobrze.
<sysek> nasz przyjaciel wyszedl :( ?
<tar-gz> jak nazywa sie program do zmiany rozdzielczości w ubuntu?
<sysek> w konsoli :> ?
<tar-gz> hmmm
<tar-gz> 1024x600 mam
<tar-gz> sysek: grasz w te djabollo?
<sysek> musze wgrac
<sysek> :o
<snakeroll> ten kt400A obslugiwal duala
<snakeroll> bo mam tam dwie 512 Ramu na 400MHZ
<snakeroll> jesli tak to przebije mojego nforca 3.250
<snakeroll> krwa...nie ma
<snakeroll> ca³a nadzieja w CPU
<|B|enedyktXVI> kodowanie snakeroll :P
<Wizard> snakeroll: krzaczysz
<sysek> snakeroll: bushujesz
<snakeroll> duala mialy chyba dopiero kt880
<jussi> Quintasan: still about?
<jussi> or any of the ops for that matter?
<Wizard> o czym wy znów rozmawiacie?
<Wizard> :D
<jussi> Wizard: you speak english by any chance?
<Wizard> yup, quite bad ;)
<Wizard> what's up?
<jussi> Wizard: could you "/msg chanserv op #ubuntu-pl jussi" (Im a member of the IRCC and I just need ops so I can forward #kubuntu-pl here) - you can take it away in a few mins
<Wizard> huh?
<sysek> lol WHAT
<sysek> ale tlumy tam sa
<jussi> never mind, Ill sort it myself then
<sysek> jussi: you from usa ;) ?
<Wizard> ciekawe co się teraz stanie
 * Wizard otwiera piwo
<sysek> Wizard: no to zaraz sie rozpeta pieklo
<firemark> Wizard: aaaaaaaaaaa
<firemark> Wizard: mam ochotę
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: odprawiaj egzorcyzm
<Wizard> firemark: kup se
<sysek> ciekawe jak dlugo arabusy beda sie cieszyc w libii
<sysek> jak dojdzie do nich amerykanski kapitalizm
<Wizard> :>
 * |B|enedyktXVI czyni przygotowania
<sysek> lol what
<sysek> :D
<Wizard> ee, jussi ma maskę ubuntu/member
<jussi> thanks, is done.
<Wizard> to nie będzie fajerwerków
<Wizard> jussi: #kubuntu-pl id redirecting here?
<jussi> Wizard: yes
<sysek> Wizard: nikogo tam nie ma :(
<Wizard> thanks
<Wizard> let me try
<jussi> if you try to join now, and you are here, it will say invite only. if you arent here, then it pushes you here
<sysek> ej jak sobie taki host zrobic?
<Wizard> jussi: is this any organized action, or somebody from here asked for such redirect?
<sysek> Wizard: jak zrobic sobie aki ladny host? :P
<jussi> Wizard: I had a conversation with Quintasan earlier today about this
<Wizard> :)
<jussi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718061/
<Wizard> sysek: pewnie trzeba zasłużyć
<sysek> no Ty masz gentoo/user ;(
<Wizard> wiem
<snakeroll> ktory CPU jest lepszy : Sempron palermo amd64 1.6 128 cache socket 754 ,czy Athlon XP 1.6 512cache socket A ???
<sysek> Wizard: wiec jak to :(
<jussi> Wizard: thanks Im parting now.
<Wizard> sysek: no jak kiedyś używałem gentoo, to mi zostało
<Wizard> i nie mam czasu ni ochoty zmieniać
<Wizard> a jeśli chodzi o hostmasks, to odsyłam do freenode faq
<Wizard> co to jest windows 2008? :D
<Wizard> nawet nie wiedziałem, że jest taki
<snakeroll> ktory CPU jest lepszy : Sempron palermo amd64 1.6 128 cache socket 754 ,czy Athlon XP 1.6 512cache socket A ?????????
<sysek> Wizard: jest, jest :P
<Wizard> lol, nawet windows server 2008
<snakeroll> ej?
<Wizard> windows server - oksymoron :D
<snakeroll>  inne pytanie : czy sa duze roznice miedzy nforce 2 a nforce 3.250 ?
<sysek> snakeroll: a jaka jest roznica pomiedzy socjalizmem a komunizmem ?
<firemark> sysek: to ze komunizm praktycznie nie istnieje?
<sysek> oj nie patrzy na to jak na utopie
<snakeroll> jest to roznica 1 roku
<sysek> patrzmy*
<sysek> firemark: sa roznice ;)
<Wizard> firemark: jesteś komunistą?
<firemark> Wizard: raczej się interesuję
<Wizard> spoko :)
<firemark> rządami komunistycznymi
<Wizard> ale nei sympatyzujesz?
<sysek> http://www.hurtownia-kontakt.pl/
<sysek> ;DDDDDDD
<Quintasan> Wizard: Jestem zdania, że nasza "społeczność" KDE jest zbyt mała żeby zaraz robić osobny kanał wsparcia i poprosiłem Jussiego żeby dał przekierowanie a nie robił cały nowy kanał
<Wizard> Quintasan++
<Wizard> w ogóle sympatycznie
<Wizard> od pewnego czasu trzymam się kde i nawet się przyzwyczaiłem
<Quintasan> Jeżeli uzbiera się wystarczająco dużo osób chętnych do AKTYWNEGO prowadzenia takiego kanału to zawsze można go poprosić żeby nam załatwił kanał
<Quintasan> Na UDSie pogadam po tym
<Quintasan> o tym*
<sysek> ja wole jakos gnome
<szmitas> Ozil: jeśli jesteś to odezwij się na priv
<qrq> Witam
<szmitas> witaj
<Ozil> zaraz
<qrq> Widzieliście nową funkcję google images? :)
<Wilczek> Jaką?
<qrq> Można zuploadować każdy plik jpg a google wyszuka kopie tego pliku i pliki podobne.
<szmitas> qrq: a to takie nowe jest? już jakiś czas temu o tym słyszałem
<firemark> Wizard: nie zamierzam, z powodu historii
<qrq> Wcześniej tylko zapowiadali tą funkcję :)
<Wizard> Quintasan: widzę, że się wciągnąłeś
<Trojanin> qrq: coś jak tinyeye?
<snakeroll>  inne pytanie : czy sa duze roznice miedzy nforce 2 a nforce 3.250 ??????
<sysek> dżizas
<sysek> no nie moge
<Ozil> szmitas: ping
<kichawa> snaketroll
<qrq> Trojanin sprawdź sam :)
<Wizard> qrq: tę funkcję
<Wizard> szanuj polski język
<qrq> Znalazłem swoje zdjęcie które zuploadowałem w 2001.
<qrq> Wizard Staram się :)
<qrq> Szczególnie że jestem tłumaczem :D
<qrq> -.-
<qrq> Jak widać na poziomie :)
<Drathir> Wizard: a z jakiej wersji kde korzystasz?
<Drathir> Trzeba szukać alternatywnych środowisk graficznych bo unity to niestety nieprzyjazny grunt...
<Wilczek> Drathir: Xfce i GNOME2 wraca ;)
<snakeroll> a moze ktos wie czy sa duze roznice miedzy K8T800Pro a kt400 ?
<sysek> snakeroll: google.ch zamkneli ?
<snakeroll> kt400a
<Drathir> Wilczek: choćby ... Wszystko raczej lepsze... Hrhr
<Wilczek> Drathir: Aktualnie używam, jedyna wada to to, że Kadu nie integruje się z interfejsem
<qrq> KDE is gut jak masz 4GB RAM i wydajną kartę graficzną :)
<Wilczek> qrq: O.o
<qrq> :D
<qrq> To był komplement :)
<Quintasan> Wizard, w co się wciągnąłem?
 * snakeroll sciaga windt
<Quintasan> qrq, I call bullshit. Spkojnie działa na 1GB ramu i starym Radku
 * snakeroll sciaga windt przez mipony
<Quintasan> Cholerny checkdisk Windowsa
<Quintasan> Już 20 minut czekam aż skończy.
 * snakeroll idzie odgrzac zupe
<Wizard> Drathir: 4.7.ileś
<Wizard> to co w kubu 11.10
<Wizard> Quintasan: w rozwój ubu
<Wizard> Quintasan: tylko pogratulować zapału :)
<Wizard> ja mam plan się wkręcić w tłumaczenia
<Wizard> kde i ubu
<Wizard> bo ubu ma naprawdę żałosne polskie tłumaczenie :(
<Quintasan> KDE, to zapisz się na listę i18n
<Quintasan> Ubuntu, zapraszam na Lanczpada :-P
<Wizard> Quintasan: działasz w obu?
<kasztan85> witam
<Wizard> cześć kasztan85
<kasztan85> jak wlaczyc kompozycje z konsoli w xubuntu?
<kasztan85> wie ktos?
<Wizard> co tak latasz po kanale w tę i wewtę?
<Quintasan> Tak
<kasztan85> a mozesz mi pomoc?
<Wizard> kasztan85: trzeba wyedytować jakiś plik konfiguracyjny od xfwm4
<Wizard> ale nie wiem który
<kasztan85> co jakis czas wypieprza mi kompozycje
<Wizard> ew. może xfconfig ma jakieś polecenie
<kasztan85> do tego czasu moglem wejsc w ustawienia i wlaczyc
<Wizard> jak to wypieprza?
<Quintasan> Działam w tłumaczeniu KDE i dokumentacji Kubuntu
<kasztan85> ale teraz jak otwieram okno z ustawieniami to jest puste :/
<Wizard> pytałeś z konsoli
<kasztan85> no wylacza
<Wizard> Quintasan: to jak tak, to zerknij na rekonq
<Quintasan> O bogowie, to ma jakiekolwiek tłumaczenie?
<Wizard> otwórz stronę z miniaturkami stron, kliknij +
<Wizard> i potem w miniaturkę w +
<kasztan85> hm...
<Wizard> co masz napisane na przycisku?
<Wizard> kasztan85: to do Quintasana było
<Quintasan> Czekaj bo lol Windows robi checkdisk już ze 20 minut :-\
<kasztan85> Wizard, wiem wiem
<Wizard> windows?
<Quintasan> Cholerny złom.
<Wizard> używasz kde na windows? w ogóle, używasz windows? dziwne
<Wizard> no ale nieważne
<Quintasan> Windows mam do grania
<Wizard> ważne, że na przycisku jest napisane: "Ustaw tą stronę"
<Wizard> już lepiej, żeby nie tłumaczyli, niż tak tłumaczyli
<Wizard> zgłosisz to, albo poprawisz w wolnej chwili?
<Wizard> bo nie mam czasu teraz kont zakładać i tego pilnować
<Quintasan> Ja bym dał "Dodaj do szybkiego wybierania" albo coś takiego
<Quintasan> Ja nie mam aż takiego dostępu, napisz na listę to ktoś kto m! Dostep
<Quintasan> Hurr
<tar-gz> działa komuś moonlight na ff7?
<Quintasan> To ktoś Z dostępem poprawi
<Quintasan> Moonlight to ta implementacja Silverlighta?
<tar-gz> ta
<Wizard> Quintasan: nie dodaj do, tylko TĘ, do kurwy nędzy!
<Wizard> TĘ STRONĘ
<Wizard> a nie TĄ
<Wizard> TĄ STRONĄ, TĘ STRONĘ
<tar-gz> Wizard: nie klnij bo kicka  dostaniesz
<Wizard> a niech dostanę
<Wizard> byleby się wreszcie ludzie nauczyli odmieniać przez przypadki
<Quintasan> Co nie zmienia faktu że to i tak durnie wygląda
<Wizard> tja
<Quintasan> Dodaj, dodaj gdzie, do ulubionych?
<Wizard> ale takich kwiatków jest więcej
<Wizard> trzaby spojrzeć jak po angielksawemu jest
<Wizard> ja nie jestem jakiś orzeł z angielskiego, ale ktoś musi coś z tym zrobić
<Quintasan> To weź napisz na mailing listę. Email chyba masz, co?
<Wizard> mam
<Wizard> ale zaraz, najpierw się do lekarza zapiszę
<tar-gz> albo zna ktoś coś innego niż moonlight?
<Wizard> Quintasan: w ogóle, polskie tłumaczenie całe tak wygląda
<Wizard> tar-gz: QML
<Wizard> Quintasan: o przecinkach już nie wspominam, bo to dla przekładaczy jest abstrakcja
<Wizard> ale formy gramatyczne, sens wypowiedzi, składne zdania - to jest problem
<Quintasan> Ja tylko developer jestem, jak coś źle z paczkami to daj znać ale do tłumaczeń nie mam dostępu
<Wizard> Quintasan: :(
<Wizard> no cóż
<Wizard> trza będzie wziąć sprawy w swoje ręce
<Quintasan> Od kiedy wynieśliśmy się z LP z tłumaczeniami to i tak jest lepiej niż było
<Quintasan> Bo wcześniej była jakaś masakra.
<Wizard> Quintasan: mówisz o tłumaczeniach kde?
<Wizard> czy ubu?
<Quintasan> Źle zaimportowane, jakieś inne gówno
<Quintasan> Tak, to o tłumaczeniach KDE
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> KDE zawsze miało śmieszne tłumaczenia
<Wizard> ale przynajmniej dobre
<Quintasan> To co tam się Czasami działo z nimi to jakaś makabra.
<Wizard> ale ostatnio coś na psy schodzi
<Wizard> coś jakby się ludzie po gimnazjum za klecenie zabrali
<Wizard> ale to może tylko zbieżność dat? :P
<Quintasan> Lanczpad takie cuda wianki robił, że nawet nixternal nie wiedział O co chodzi.
<Quintasan> A on był mistrzem świata a ogarnianiu tego.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> :D
<kasztan85> kurde poddaje sie
<Wizard> kasztan85: co znów
<kasztan85> no to samo
<kasztan85> mam ten sam problem od tygodnia
<Wizard> weź opisz po ludzku co ci się robi, po kolei
<kasztan85> i nigdzie nie moge znalezc odpowiedzi
<Wizard> lakoniczne zdanie to nam raczej nie pomoże
<kasztan85> no wylacza mi co pare dni kompozycje
<Wizard> bo jak znam życie, to ty nawet nie wiesz co się dzieje, kobinujesz na chłopski rozum i popsujesz
<Quintasan> Windows musi resetować system po fsck lol
<kasztan85> do tej pory wlaczalem w ustawieniach
<Wizard> co masz na myśli 'wyłącza mi kompozycje'
<kasztan85> no xfce robi sie brzydkie
<Wizard> pokaż zrzut ekranu
<Wizard> brzydkie to bardzo subiektywne
<Wizard> patrzyłeś w .xsession-errors?
<kasztan85> no nie ma przezroczystosci
<kasztan85> i cieni
<kasztan85> itp
<Wizard> lol, a ramki okien zostają?
<kasztan85> wchodzilem w ustaiwenia i zawsze mialem wylaczona wtey ekspozycje
<kasztan85> wlaczaem i na pare dni bylo ok
<kasztan85> a teraz mam puste okno w ustawieniach kompozycji
<Wizard> o_O
<kasztan85> nie patrzylem bo sie nie znam na tym
<Wizard> a to dziwne
<Wizard> dobra, słuchaj, to jest dość istotne, no bo coś się jednak dzieje, prawda?
<kasztan85> no tak
<Wizard> a zawsze jak się coś dzieje, to zostaje po tym ślad
<Wizard> więc musisz ten ślad znaleźć, bo to ty jesteś przy komputerze :)
<kasztan85> heh
<Wizard> zajrzyj w .xsession-errors
<kasztan85> a gdzie to jest?
<Wizard> w katalogu domowym
<kasztan85> ls
<kasztan85> uops
<kasztan85> ups
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem, czy to się nie nadpisuje po każdym logowaniu
<Wizard> ktoś kojarzy? Quintasan?
<kasztan85> mam dwa takie pliki
<kasztan85> jeden ma koncowke .old
<Wizard> przejrzyj oba, zacznij od tego bez old
<kasztan85> czego mam szukac?
<Wizard> przypominam, że to jest log, więc przegląda się to od tyłu
<Wizard> kasztan85: nie wiem, błędu
<kasztan85> w kazdej linijce pisze "critical"
<Wizard> lol
<kasztan85> albo "failed"
<kasztan85> no prawie w kazdej
<Wizard> a czego się spodziewałeś w pliku -errors? życzeń urodzinowych? :>
<kasztan85> hehe
<kasztan85> dobre
<Wizard> szukaj czegoś związanego z composite, wm, xfwm4
<Wizard> takich kwiatków
<Quintasan> Nie, chyba nie.
<Wizard> Quintasan: źle myślę?
<Quintasan> Nie powinno raczej się nadpisywać.
<Wizard> trochę strzelam, bo szczerze, to nie mam pojęcia co mu się mogło stać, więc tak trochę z doświadczenia a trochę na chłopski rozum biorę
<kasztan85> nic takie nie ma
<Wizard> ale jak on rzetelnie przejrzy, to może coś tam znajdzie
<kasztan85> CTRL+F
<Wizard> nie ctrl+f
<Wizard> no kuwa no..
<kasztan85> ale co chwile mi jakies bledy cos dopisuje
<Wizard> nie wiem co tam może być napisane, szuakj ocznie
<kasztan85> bo co chwile mnie o tym informuje i chce wczytywac ponownie
<Wizard> jakie?
<Wizard> a to zlej to
<kasztan85> nic z tego nie wiem
<kasztan85> ...
<Wizard> kasztan85: a myślisz, że ja bym wiedział, albo ktokolwiek?
<Wizard> tam programiści walą co im piwo na klawiaturę przyniesie
<Wizard> chodzi o to, żeby w gąszczu śmieci wygrzebać przydatną informację
<Wizard> wrzuć ten plik na wkleja
<kasztan85> http://wklej.org/id/613536/
<kasztan85> ciezka sprawa bo nawet nie moge okien przelaczac
<kasztan85> :/
<Wizard> większość to wyjątki z gnome-do
<Wizard> nic tam nie ma ciekawego
<Wizard> używasz w ogóle tego gnome-do?
<kasztan85> uzywam
<kasztan85> ale powiem ci
<kasztan85> ze na ubuntu
<kasztan85> unity
<snakeroll> ia czy instrukcje sse2 i sse3 sa wykorzystywane przy renderowaniu grafiki 3d ?
<kasztan85> bez gnome-do
<kasztan85> tez sie wypieprza
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> zobacz jeszcze dmesg
<kasztan85> nie mam pojecia co sie dzieje, uzywam ubuntu od jakichs 3 lat
<kasztan85> i nigdy nie mialem takich jaj
<Wizard> ja to jestem cinka dupa jeśli chodzi o problemy z grafiką
<kasztan85> na tym samym sprzecie
<Wizard> pół życia na vesie jechałe
<Wizard> zoabcz w dmesg
<Drathir> kasztan85: a z ciekawości ile waży ten plik co przeglądałeś?
<Wizard> kasztan85: o ile nie restartowałeś kompa od ostatniego padu kompozycji
<kasztan85> 57,9KB
<kasztan85> resetowalem
<kasztan85> :/
<Wizard> no to kurde
<kasztan85> jest jeszcze ten plik old
<kasztan85> moze cos z nim?
<kasztan85> sam nei wiem
<Wizard> no to poszukaj
<Wizard> tylko odfiltruj te błędy z gnome-do i xfce-indicatora, bo to są śmiecie
<Wizard> meh
<Wilczek> ?
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek :)
<kasztan85> eh
<kasztan85> poddaje sie
<Wizard> po 10 minutach?
<Drathir> Wizard: ja mam często w tym 11.04 ze na ikony na paskach i ikony na pulpicie wygląd kde taki trochę przybierają hrhr więc widać z wyglądem coś dzieje się nie tak...
<kasztan85> juz od kilku dni
<kasztan85> przeinstalowuje
<kasztan85> kombinuje
<Drathir> kasztan85: a jakiej grafiki używasz?
<Wilczek> Cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> eh, skoro tak, to oddawaj mi ten czas, co ci poświęciłem, ale to już!
<kasztan85> laptop acer travelmate 5520
<kasztan85> radeon jakis tam
<Wizard> kasztan85: używasz fglrx czy radeon?
<kasztan85> ale nie sprawdze dokladnie bo nie moge juz sie przelaczyc do okna przegladarki
<Wizard> Wilczek: co tam?
<Wilczek> Wizard: A nic nowego
<Wilczek> Jutro promocja Linuksa w szkole :)
<kasztan85> probowalem juz bez dodatkowych sterownikow i z nimi i to samo
<Drathir> kasztan85: daj alt+f2 i wpisz compiz
<Wizard> Drathir: nieeee
<kasztan85> ?
<Wizard> kasztan85: na różnych kompach używałem xfce i nie było takiego, na którym mi nie działały te kompozycje
<kasztan85> one dzialaja
<kasztan85> ale tylko przez kilka dni
<kasztan85> pozniej sie wylaczaja
<Drathir> trial
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Wilczek: na czym to ma polegać?
<Wizard> w sensie promocja?
<Drathir> nie mam zielonego pojęcia... Tym bardziej że nie ma wielkiego numeru konta wyświetlonego...
<Wizard> chodziło mi o promocję w szkole Wilczka
<Wizard> będziecie pokazywać jaki jest fajny?
<Wizard> ja się przez te kilkanaście lat nauczyłem, że nie wolno pokazywać i nakłaniać, trzeba poczekać aż ktoś sam przyjdzie i zobaczy jaki jest fajny
<Drathir> przecież to każdy wie, że jest fajny... Zapewne darmowe kopie...
<Wizard> i wtedy się zaczynają pytania, na które się odpowiada: działa, nie słyszałem o takich problemach, działa, szybko, jest od razu, jest od razu, tak, tak, da się
<Drathir> jak już masz płytkę to będzie kusić do instalacji hrhr
<Drathir> Wilczek: też w organizacji bierzesz udział?
<Wilczek> Drathir: Mówisz o WiOO w szkole?
<Wilczek> Drathir: Jak tak to nie
<Drathir> Wilczek: jeśli WiOO to promocja Linuxa to tak...
<kasztan85> dobra
<Wilczek> Wizard: Korzystając z okazji jaką jest międzyszkolny konkurs informatyczny, wizyty prezydenta oraz minister lokalnego wydziału edukacji, przedstawicieli innych szkół oraz nauczycieli z tych szkół postaram się jak najlepiej zaprezentować Linuksa i zachęcić jak największą liczbę osób do korzystania z niego :D
<Drathir> kasztan85: musisz pobiegać po plikach
<kasztan85> nie znam sie
<kasztan85> nawet nei wiem gdzie szukac
<kasztan85> moja wiedza konczy sie na srodowisku graficznym
<Wizard> Wilczek: no to powodzenia
<Wizard> a co będziesz pokazywał?
<Wizard> unity?
<Drathir> kasztan85: a myślisz, że ja się znam? Hrhr nie trzeba się znać czasem wystarczy szukać i czytać, to daje najlepsze rezultaty... No fakt trochę angielskiego znajomości się przyda też... szukać wszystkiego co jest związane z tym co podał Wizard...
<kasztan85> ciezko szukac jak nie mozna sie do przegladarki dostac
<Wilczek> Wizard: Jasne, że nie... "Zaprzeczenie wszelkich wartości..." ;). Xubuntu będzie :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> nigdyś moje ulubione
<Wizard> ale odkąd się przekonałem, ze devi xfce mają użytkowników w dupie, przesiadłem się na kde i kubuntu
<Drathir> kasztan85: przeważnie /var jest folder z logami
<Wizard> Drathir: tam nic nie znajdzie
<Wizard> kasztan85: patrzyłeś w dmesg?
<Drathir> kasztan85: alt ctrl f1
<Drathir> kasztan85: logujesz się na konto później wpisujesz mc i lepiej jak w domku
<Drathir> kasztan85: neta od biedy jak się czegoś zapomni dostarcza program lynx
<Wizard> Drathir: co ty pieprzysz? :)
<Wizard> kasztan85: patrzyłeś w dmesg, ostatni raz pytam
<Drathir> Wizard: jak się nie ma jak ruszać po graficznym to lepiej i przyjemniej w tekstowym...
<Wizard> ale co mu to da?
<Wizard> przecież on ma iksy, tylko mu się xcomposite sypie
<Drathir> Wizard: że będzie mógł się dostać do plików i przeglądnąć je?
<Wizard> no przecież thunara ma
<Wizard> :D
<Drathir> Wizard: a jak ma pełny dostęp i może się poruszać to się w tej chwili akurat nie przyda masz rację...
 * Wizard ma przeważnie rację
<Wizard> tlyko go nikt nie słucha
<Wizard> jest jakiś prosty sposób, żeby się pozbyć kloca openoffice z ubu?
<Drathir> Wizard: mądrzejsi mają zawsze rację... hrhr
<Wizard> po cholerę to jest domyślnie w ogóle wrzucane?
<Wizard> jakiś lib jego, czy coś
<Drathir> Wizard: może dlatego, że worda czyta?
<Wizard> pff, a koffice nie?
<Wizard> czy tam calligra?
<nn52> o/
<Drathir> Wizard: a nie mam pojęcia... Nigdy nie korzystałem... Ale napewno jest bardziej popularny to zapewne dlatego dają domyślnie...
<Wizard> hehe, ja używałem koffice od początku
<Wizard> znaczy niemal od początku
<Drathir> Wizard: też, że tak powiem pełny kombajn tekst arkusze kalkulacyjne?
<rpsyj> witam
<rpsyj> mam 2 szybkie pytania
<Drathir> beep beep dajesz hrhr
<GriGi> Wizard,  domyślnie przecież jest LibreOffice ale to chyba robi ta sama ekipa co OpenOffice bo jakiś tam rozłam był
<Wizard> Drathir: tja, i przede wszystkim prezentacje, które mają ładne tematy
<Wizard> takie, co się z iWork mogą równać, a to już naprawdę coś
<Drathir> GriGi: a jedno nie jest powiązane z oracle?
<Wizard> jedno jest, albo było
<Wizard> bo coś tam pitolili
<GriGi> OpenOffice i chyba mają z nimi jakieś tam problemy
<GriGi> dlatego część sobie poszła i zrobiła LibreOffice
<rpsyj> 1. Czy w Ubuntu 10.04 jest jeszcze funkcja instalacji na największym pustym (niepartycjonowanym) miejscu bez grzebania w instalacji bez przewodnika? I 2. Mam na partycji 1 (symbolicznie) katalog /home/user/.wine/, a chcę żeby ten katalog był na partycji 2 ale system uważał że jest na 1. Nawiązanie symboliczne to się chyba nazywało, czy coś
<rpsyj> to drugie to nie pytanie, ale proszę o pomoc
<rpsyj> kto mi odpowie, temu stawiam piso
<rpsyj> piwo*
<rpsyj> dowolna marka, dowolna pojemność butelki/puszki/czegokolwiek
<Wizard> rpsyj: 1. tak, ma
<Wizard> 2. symlink da radę
<rpsyj> senkju bardzo
<Wizard> proszę
<rpsyj> narka wszystkim :D
<Wizard> a gdzie to piwo? :(
<Wizard> no obiecał i uciekł no
<Wizard> a mi się właśnie kończy
<Trojanin> po IP zlokalizuj
<Trojanin> i do firmy windykacyjnej :P
<Wizard> Trojanin: :D
<Drathir> Co jest największą głupotą 11.10? Mój typ wyrzucenie synaptica...
<t0m3k> a synaptic był w 11.04? ;>
<t0m3k> bo mi się wydawało, że instalowałem...
<Drathir> t0m3k: tak był...
<t0m3k> mhm ;)
<t0m3k> to wchodzisz w konsolę, wpisujesz sudo apt-get install synaptic i po bólu głowy :P
<sysek> ano
<Drathir> jestem ciekaw ile to waży, że wpadli na tak dziwny pomysł wyrzucenia...
<manishe> hi all
<manishe> Drathir: wyrzucaja wszystko, bo trzeba nowe unity na plyte cd zmiescic;p
<Wizard> :]
<manishe> slyszeliscie o nowym cloud-storage: Bitcasa?
<manishe> daja darmowe konto na cale zycie o nieograniczonej pojemnosci.
<manishe> codziennie dwie osoby dostaja nowe konto, do konca pazdziernika
<manishe> jesli chcecie sie zarejestrowac, to uzyjcie mojego linku, wtedy bede mial wieksze szanse ze i wy i ja dostaniemy: https://www.bitcasa.com/beta-signup?share=1025119139
<Wizard> manishe: pff
<Wizard> a słyszałeś o firmie: zbierzmy jak najwięcej danych osobowych od użytkowników, podziałajmy miesiąc i zwińmy działalność?
<Trojanin> ...i sprzedamy dane komu trzeba.
<Wizard> nie zdążyłem dopisać
<manishe> a co im z tego, ze sie zarejestruje u nich z fake-maila?:) duzo danych nie zbiorą
<Wizard> manishe: ty
<Wizard> ale inni nie
<Drathir> t0m3k: w sumie tak to nie problem tylko jeden minus trzeba z neta pobierać hrhr...
<manishe> to nie jest jakas firma-krzak, poczytaj troche po necie. ja sie o tym projekcie dowiedzialem z podcastu SecurityNow z Steve Gibsonem z grc.com
<manishe> oni tam to polecali i rozmawiali o zastosowanym algorytmie szyfrującym dane
<magic663> siema
<GriGi> siema, siema
<qermit> nie ma to jak dobry ke bab
<Yuras> Da się jakoś utawić, zeby thunderbird miał pełne prawa do katalogu z kluczami gpg?
<Yuras> uhm?
<Ashiren> yhm
<Yuras> Dzięki!
<Yuras> Teraz już wszystko wiem!
<Ashiren> kolejny zadowolony uzytkownik kanalu
<julek> czesc
<Drathir> manishe: to client-side szyfrowanie? Ciekawe jak na urządzeniach mobilnych sobie poradzą...
<Drathir> Ashiren: hrhr a jak...
<Drathir> pytanie z innej beczki czy jest możliwość zmiany domyślnych właściwości taktowania procesora jakie wykrywa program, czy może każdy procesor ma określone własne ?
<jacekowski> Drathir: to jest zablokowane
<jacekowski> Drathir: fsb jest stale
<jacekowski> Drathir: i tylko mnoznik w ograniczonym zakresie mozna zmieniac
<Ozil> oraz napiecie
<jacekowski> napiecia system nie reguluje
<Ozil> no racja
<qrq> Dżizas :D
<qrq> Nowa funkcja google images otwiera przerażające możliwości.
<jacekowski> ktora
<qrq> Wyszukiwanie podobnych lub kopii obrazów.
<Wilku> O.o
<Wilku> To jest od dawna...
<jacekowski> tineye to juz mialo od dawna
<kichawa> caly dzien o  tym samym
<qrq> Tak ale tineye miało dosyć ograniczone możliwości
<kichawa> co tu sie dzialo jak steve umarl
<qrq> Kto? :D
<Ozil> helenka płakał bo urzywa imaca
<Ozil> płakała*
<kichawa> wiecie co sie z tym 11.10 dzieje ?
<kichawa> strasznie muli
<Wilku> Nic nowego
<Wilku> :P
<kichawa> powaga, teraqz to nawet na 16 procesoreowej maszynie sie tnie
<Wilku> O.O
<kichawa> poszedl po kilku godzinach fox xorga
<kichawa> i troszke jest lepiej:D
<jacekowski> windows mi dziala
<jacekowski> szybko
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze mam siemensa odpalonego
<BlessJah> Ozil: helenka?
<jacekowski> w ogole, tak patrze na te oledy
<jacekowski> i w koncu godny nastepca CRT sie pokazal
<jacekowski> nie idealny, ale LCD to byly zarty
<termi> jaki?
<jacekowski> OLED
<jacekowski> wlasne swiatlo, idealny czarny
<jacekowski> i odwzorowanie kolorow
<BlessJah> organic lith emitting diode
<BlessJah> co z tym g jest
<jacekowski> i czasy odswiezania rzedu mikrosekund
<jacekowski> jedynie czego brakuje jeszcze to rozdzielczosci odpowiednio wysokiej
<BlessJah> oledy pracuja jak led, tylko w jednej?
<jacekowski> inne materialy
<jacekowski> organiczne
<BlessJah> wiem ze organiczne
<m477> oledy maja kijowa zywotnosc...
<jacekowski> m477: ekhm
<jacekowski> m477: kilka tysiecy godzin
<jacekowski> m477: 3x wiecej niz lampa w podswietleniu do LCD
<m477> lCD ma 60k wedlug wiki
<BlessJah> ile to jest kilka tysiecy przez trzy?
<m477> wez kalkulator
<BlessJah> nom? taki z przyciskiem 'kilka'? nie mam
<termi> :)
<termi> podstaw pod kilka x i polic :P
<jacekowski> poza tym, da sie to kompensowac w oledach
<czesmir> jacekowski: to ty ciagle na crt jedziesz?
<BlessJah> kilka x, czy x=kilka?
<BlessJah> xxx?
<BlessJah> pff
<jacekowski> czesmir: ta
<m477> moze lubi dostawac miekkim promieniowaniem retgenowskim po oczach ;o
<jacekowski> m477: ekhm
<termi> nie pitol tylko szukaj filmu :)
<czesmir> ahahah
<m477> jacekowski: ekhm?
<jacekowski> m477: CRT jest robione z szkla olowiowego
<m477> iiiii?
<jacekowski> a z przodu masz maskownice
<jacekowski> z przodu nie ma promieniowania
<jacekowski> w zasadzie, LCD ma bardziej nieprzyjemne promieniowanie niz CRT
<jacekowski> bo LCD daja niewielkie ilosci ultrafioletu
<czesmir> a LED?
<BlessJah> oled
<jacekowski> LED to tylko podswietlenie w niektorych LCD
<m477> pierwsze slysze
<BlessJah> zupelnie inna kategoria
<jacekowski> OLED to zupelnie inna kategoria
<jacekowski> m477: no widzisz
<jacekowski> m477: to jest zwykla lampa wyladowcza
<jacekowski> m477: gdzie masz ultrafiolet
<m477> LED?
<jacekowski> m477: przeksztalcany potem na widmo widzialne przez luminofory
<jacekowski> m477: w LCD
<jacekowski> m477: typowym
<jacekowski> m477: LEDowe podswietlenia nie daja rady do wielu rzeczy
<phob0s> np?
<m477> niezmienia faktu ze gammy sa przenikliwe i ciezko raczej powiedziec ze ekran wszystko zaobsorbuje
<m477> cos za cos
<jacekowski> m477: tak, tylko ze popatrz sobie na fizyke
<jacekowski> m477: jak jest napiecie przyspieszania podlaczone
<jacekowski> itd.
<jacekowski> do przodu idzie niewielka ilosc odbitego promieniowania
<m477> no masz dzialo elektronowe skierowane w twarz :P
<jacekowski> bo promieniowanie takie ogolnie sie nie odbija
<jacekowski> m477: elektrony
<m477> mowie o promieniowaniu hamowania
<jacekowski> m477: cala reszta leci w druga strone
<phob0s> podswietlenia nie daja rady do wielu rzeczy
<phob0s> np do jakich?
<jacekowski> phob0s: mowie ze ledowe nie daja rady
<jacekowski> phob0s: nierownomierne sa przewaznie
<jacekowski> phob0s: pomimo kombinowania z poziomami jasnosci zeby czarne bylo lepsze
<jacekowski> to psuje duzo odcieni szarosci
<phob0s> hmm
<phob0s> powiem Ci
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zwykle lcd tez idealne nie sa
<jacekowski> no wiem
<phob0s> mam lenovo i asusa z ledowym podswietleniem i faktycznie czuc roznice
<jacekowski> te daja niewielkie ilosci promieniowania ultrafioletowego
<Drathir> jacekowski: czyli jeśli program wykryje 2.4 i 1.2 to tylko te są możliwe pośrednich nie będzie słuchał?
<m477> jacekowski: jaka reszta
<BlessJah> mowie o szarosci i podswietleniu
<jacekowski> Drathir: ?
<BlessJah> procesor
<jacekowski> Drathir: no tak
<Drathir> qrq: ta funkcja nie taka nowa były takie dodatki do ff dodatkowo fb posiada takie coś też...
<qrq> Wiem
<qrq> Ale zobacz sobie jak to działa :D
<qrq> Wyszukuje nawet na fb
<jacekowski> a teraz w kwestii oleda
<jacekowski> oled ma wlasne swiatlo
<jacekowski> w sensie piksele swieca
<jacekowski> tak jak w crt
<jacekowski> ze wzgledu na uzyte barwniki i idealny czarny odwzorowanie kolorow jest znacznie lepsze
<m477> i drozsze
<jacekowski> jak na razie
<jacekowski> ale jest to lepsza technologia
<m477> nie watpie
<qrq> Już znalazłem gościa który robił podobne ujęcia gór co ja :D
<Drathir> qrq: i "prywatność" całkiem trafiło hrhr
<qrq> :)
<qrq> W sumie to świetna funkcja.
<qrq> Pełno w internecie debili którzy podają się za kogoś innego.
<Drathir> qrq: ciekawe ile czasu minie jak będzie głośno w negatywnym sensie...
<qrq> Drathir Myślę że to może zostać wykorzystane w sposób jaki niewielu by się spodziewało :)
<Drathir> qrq: ta skarbówka itp już zacierają ręce...
<qrq> Nie o skarbówkę mi chodzi :)
<Drathir> i teraz pytanie o umieszczanie zdjęć zrobionych gdzieś w plenerze na dobra sprawę musisz mieć zgodę każdej osoby nawet jeśli miejsce publiczne...
<Drathir> qrq: a co pracodawca będzie Cię sprawdzał?
<Drathir> może ludzie w końcu się obudza i będą myśleć o kwestiach bezpieczeństwa...
<Drathir> bo jak narazie znaczna większość osób sobie to bagatelizuje...
<qrq> No cóż
<qrq> Taki głupi XXI wiek
<Drathir> qrq: zresztą ja tam znawca nie jestem w tej dziedzinie, ale jak czegoś nowego się dowiem staram się korzystać z pomysłów...
<qrq> Mojej kumpeli zdjęcie z FB ktoś już sklonował.
<qrq> O.o
<qrq> Polish hot girls from facebook
<Drathir> ale niestety dużo osób nawet jeśli się nie znają, a ktoś wytłumaczy i tak nie przywiązują wagi do ostrzeżeń...
<qrq> Poprostu w internecie wszystko zostaje na zawsze.
<qrq> I jest dostępne dla właściwie wszystkich.
<qermit> kto chce prezent na dobranoc?
 * qermit spiewa - stary qermit mocno śpi, stary qermit mocno śpi, my się go .....
<Drathir> qrq: Ja takich rzeczy nie rozumiem, kiedyś dostałem link do śmiesznego filmiku na yt po obejrzeniu wyrzuca propozycje pad mi czasem sam naciska przy przesuwaniu i włączyło filmik z racji ze muzyka ciekawa zostawiłem, jak się zmieniła chciałem zmienić, co się
<qrq> Wkleiłem zdjęcie jakiejś dziewczyny z amatorskiego filmu i już ją mam na fb O.O
<qermit> nikt nie chce? to zjem sam
<qrq> Straszne to :)
<Drathir> qrq: co się okazało było zdjęcie znajomej , a jak się później okazało filmik w podpisie miał coś w stylu top z jakiegoś serwisu... Masakra robić filmiki z zdjęciami obcych osób co więcej, które nie wyraziły na to zgody...
<qrq> Internet :)
<qrq> Jedna wielka kupa. :)
<Wilku> qrq: Jaki prezent :)?
<Wilku> Tabfail
<Wilku> :|
<qrq> :D
<Drathir> co więcej w komentarzach było więcej takich informacji że czyjeś zdjęcie, a filmik oczywiście usunięty nie został... Ciekawi mnie jaka jest reakcja na takie rzeczy tak dużych serwisów...
<Drathir> qermit: my się go boimy... Hrhr
<czesmir> qermit: ja chce prezent
<Drathir> qrq: ciekawe czy tottew przeszukuje imageshacka i zdjęcia wrzucone bez rejestracji...
<Drathir> to też*
<Drathir> bo jakby nie patrzeć te zdjęcia są publicznie w sumie dostępne...
<qrq> Wszystko co jest wyszukiwalne w google.
<qrq> Zaraz sprawdzę.
<qrq> Też :D
<Drathir> lol masakra...
<Drathir> to teraz ruch ze strony google będzie musiało wymyślić coś w stylu nofollow dla zdjęć so znalezieniu przez pająka szukającego zdjęcia z obecnością jakiegoś znacznika...
<qrq> Nie wiem.
<qrq> Przeraża mnie to wszystko.
<Drathir> swoją droga nieźle, że te ich serwery to wytrzymają...
<snakeroll> czy dla 64bitowego cpu gry na 64b windowsie chodza szybciej niz 32b ?
<snakeroll> np Oblivion z 2006
<m477> a po polsku?
<qrq> Drathir Wyślę Ci coś na priv
<Drathir> nawet jeśli gpu do tego wykorzystują i połączenie w jedną sieć wszystkich żeby wspólną strukturę tworzyło to i tak imponujące...
<Drathir> qrq: ok
<snakeroll> Drathir rozmawialismy dzis o Oblivionie ?
<phob0s> jakis automatyk online?
<Drathir> snakeroll: tak tak... Ale inny nick jak dobrze pamiętam...
<snakeroll> Chodzi o to ze Oblivion ponoc zwalnia na 64 bitowym cpu na 32 bitowym windowsie. Pytanie czy na 64 bitowym nie bedzie zwalnial ?
<m477> a jaki cpu masz
<snakejoint> sempron Palermo na sokcet 754 pod 64bitowe Semprony i Athlony
<m477> nic mi to nie mowi :-(
<czesmir> bo to g.. jak celeron
<snakejoint> zalozmy ze gra nie jest specjalnie zooptymalizowana pod 64bit...czy moze zwalniac jesli cpu jest 64 bitowym w 32bitowym srodowisku ?
<m477> nie powinna
<snakejoint> gwno ...ale w 64itowym windowsie przebija tej samej klasy athlony 32
<snakejoint> chcialbym wiedziec czy tak samo jest z gra jak Oblivion
<snakejoint> wolalbym znac odpowiedz zanim zainstaluje 64b windowsa i sam sie przekonam
<qrq> snakeroll http://www.elderscrolls.com/daggerfall/ :)
<Drathir> snakejoint: dlaczego ma zwalniać? To nie aplikacja 64 bitowa zresztą pod 32bit i tak by się nie uruchomiła...
<snakejoint> Zwalnia przy CPU64 tak przeczytalem
<snakejoint> pytanie czy jest to wina windowsa32 czy braku optymalizacjii gry
<snakejoint> czy braku win64
<snakejoint> przy cpu 64
<Drathir> snakejoint: zwalnia bo pisane pod 32bit zapewne i to co pisałem często 64bit 2rdzeńiowe mają niższe taktowanie i aplikacje chodzą wolniej niż na 32bit z odrobinę wyższym taktowaniem...
<snakejoint> ok...ale to dotyczy pracy w 32 bitowym srodowisku
<snakejoint> czy 32 bitowe aplikacje na 64bitowym windowsie chodza lepiej na 64bitowym cpu ?
<Drathir> gra jest pod 32bit niezależnie jakie środowisko teoretycznie powinno pod 64bit systemem chodzić wolniej bo musi coś w stylu emulowania 32bit zapewne wykonywać przez co wydaloność może być mniejsza, ale to tylko moja teoria a czy prawdziwa nie wiem
<snakejoint> jak to bylo w przypadku patcha 64bit do farcry
<snakejoint> czy z oblivionem moze byc tak samo ?
<Drathir> snakejoint: zależy zapewne czy aplikacja wykorzystuje multithreat czy jak to się zwie... Jeśli aplikacja nie będzie korzystać z wszystkich rdzeni to wydajność jest niższa, zdarza się też że gry się potrafią sypać z powodu korzystania z kilku rdzeni...
<Drathir> snakejoint: wątpię żeby wypuścili jakikolwiek patch naprawiający to jeśli do tej pory tego nie zrobili...
<snakejoint> inna sprawa czy gra bedzie zwalniac przy 64bitowym cpu na 64bitowym windowsie tak samo jak na 32bit win
<Drathir> jak dobrze pamiętam chyba w menagerze powinno być zaznaczone czy aplikacja 32 czy 64 bit
<snakejoint> tera jestem na powerxp 32
<Drathir> snakejoint: najlepszy sposób przetestować na różnych podzespołach może się inaczej zachowywać...
<snakejoint> teraz zeby to sprawdzic musze instalnac na tym dysku 64 bit windows + oblivion . Nastepnie przelozyc dysk z kart¹ graf do drugiego kompa z Bartonem 512cache kt400a i tam odrazu przetestowac na Windt32
<snakejoint> dwa formaty
<snakejoint> jeszcze sciagnac jakiegos zmodowanego najlepie 64bitowego windowsa
<snakejoint> zal mi sie rozstawac z tym CPU - dlatego ze ponoc dziala do 30% szybciej w 64bitowym srodowisku
<snakejoint> chociaz ma tylko 128 cache (szybszego)
<Drathir> snakejoint: mając win formaty to przyjemność bo tylko tak wszystko normalnie chodzi... Hrhr
<snakejoint> no tak...bo ntfs tam gdzie jest tam sra
<Drathir> czy ja wiem czy system plików bardziej win śmieci... 20 giga na sam system lekka przesada...
<snakejoint> slyszalem ze ntfs tam gdzie stoi tam sra i nie dziwie sie ze czesto trzeba go defragmentowac
<Drathir> teraz dyski z tymi ncq czy z i innymi pomysłami może jakoś tam pomagają...
<Drathir> osobiście jak pisałem do takiej specyfikacji jeśli to win tylko 32bit jeśli linux 64 spokojnie...
<Drathir> ale przetestować i tak najlepsze rozwiązanie...
<snakejoint> chyba najszybciej bedzie wziasc cos z win7
<snakejoint> Drathit stery 64bitowe znajde
<snakejoint> windows to nie linux
<snakejoint> z softem tak samo
<Drathir> snakejoint: no fakt win to nie linux, linux o niebo lepszy hrhr
<snakejoint> chyba ten tinyxp bedzie dobry
<snakejoint> ale nie ...chyba nie ma 64
<Drathir> snakejoint: nie znam tego, więc nie mam zdania...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-25
<snakejoint> szukam czegos jak micro xp 64
<Drathir> Archa zainstaluj 50mb ramu zjada... Albo dsl też podobno mało...
<snakejoint> na Archu nie pogram w Obliviona
<snakejoint> a juz raczej nie na tym sprzecie
<snakejoint> znalazlem na razie Windows JG X64 PL
<Drathir> wine mam wrażenie że lepiej zarządza ramem niż sam win...
<Drathir> .osobiście wolałbym pewnego linuxa i tak niż wynalazki jakieś...
<snakejoint> windows jest mi potrzebny
<snakejoint> jest jeszcze Windows XP Sajber Edition v.3
<snakejoint> http://forum.windowsmx.pl/viewtopic.php?t=9113
<snakejoint> pe³en wypas
<Drathir> i jaką tu mieć pewność, że ktoś nie dodał czegoś do takich całkiem egzotycznych edycji...
<m477> ?
<m477> kurwa na 12 musze wstac :<
<sysek> :o
<shpaq> mornin'
<phob0s> elo
<m477> :-)
<sysek> dziekuje, postoje
<m477> :-/ ?
<sysek> :o
<m477> O_o
<m477> zaraz  ide do szkoły
<sysek> a idz
<sysek> ja z niej wyszedlem
<sysek> bo mnie cos strzelilo
<sysek> a dokladniej nuda
<m477> Pani znów bedzie krzyczeć :-(
<gjm> szkoła, fuu
<gjm> chory jestem i nie poszedłem
<m477> :)
<gjm> laptop, łóżko, ciepła herbata <- najlepsza terapia
<sysek> rzucam to
<sysek> i ide na cos innego
<m477> i wódka
<gjm> sysek: a co studiujesz i na co chcesz iść?
<sysek> informatyke prywatnie, ale mam to gdzies. ide do pracy, i zapisuje sie na filologie rosyjska. nie kreci mnie to juz
<m477> ja chce isc na zarządzanie kulturą rejonów dolnośląskich :)
<gjm> to mają tam jakąś kulturę? chyba pyłową
<m477> no wiesz
<sysek> jest jakies repo w ubuntu, jak w debianie co sie zwie multimedia albo coś w ten deseń?
<m477> jest dzial
<m477> jem sniadanko :-)
<sysek> smacznego :)
<m477> a dziekuje :-)
<m477> jest pyszne, dobre i smaczne
<denysonique> resume mi nie dziala z jajkiem 3.0, jak dodac repo starego ubuntu aby miec 2.6.38 z updejtami?
<m477> :-)
<termi> smacznego
<Wilczek>  
<Mhrok_android> bry
<abbus> hi
<Devil_Inside> Witam :)
<GriGi> Siema
<sysek> czesc GriGi :)
<sysek> http://dug.net.pl/news/319/
<morou> Witam
<morou> Wiadomo cos o wersji 11.10 i wirtualnych adresach? mialem na 11.04 ustawiony ip wewnetrzny i na tej samej karcie wirtualny adres seci zakladowej...po upgradzie do 11.10 ten zapis nie dziala
<morou> nikt sie z tym nie spotkal?
<jacekowski> aliasy
<jacekowski> i gdzie to konfigurowales
<morou> w /etc/network/interfaces
<jacekowski> pokaz tego plika
<morou> na podstawie tego linku... moge wkleic?
<jacekowski> to ci powiem co zle zrobiles
<morou> http : // www . ubucentrum . net/2009/02/konfiguracja-sieci-z-linii-polecen.html
<morou> nie moge pokazac bo jest na innej maszynie
<morou> no ale robilem wdl tego i na 11.04  dzialalo a jak zrobilem upgrade do 11.10 to przestalo a wpisy sa te same
<morou> ..?
<jacekowski> ehhh
<qermit> o/
<julek> czesc
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
 * GriGi timeout.
<GriGi> za późno na pinga odpowiedziałem :P
<tomodachi> ach
<tomodachi> mnie tez wtedy nie było!
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> o/
<denysonique> Wizard: Cześć czarodzieju
<Wizard> cześć denysonique
<Wizard> co to za jacyś przyjaciele przychodzą na kanał?
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć julek
<denysonique> instaluję KDE na Oneiricu
<TheNumb> denysonique: u mad bro? :D
<denysonique> to unity jednak jeszcze nie jest dorobione
<TheNumb> denysonique: ale przecież junity to przyszłość! xD
<phob0s> ta;p
<denysonique> jeśli kliknę na ikonkę w launcherze przy otwartym oknie to powinno ono sie zminimalizowac
<phob0s> zapowiedz konca swiata chyba
<denysonique> w Ubuntu to software center to jednak fajna rzecz
<denysonique> TheNumb: może na Gentoo coś takiego napisać?
<GriGi> denysonique, racja, to jest trochę nieintuicyjne a dużo roboty pewnie by ich nie kosztowało.
<denysonique> GriGi: widocznie sami z Unity nie korzystają
<TheNumb> denysonique: ja tam nie wiem. Mam swoje Mac App Store
<GriGi> denysonique, nie wiem, pomimo drobnych błędów mi się podoba ;)
<Wizard> TheNumb, denysoniquezabiercie swojek maki i gentoo tam, gdzie ich miejsce
<TheNumb> Wizard: a ić, sam masz maka <:
<denysonique> KDE to jednak porządne środowisko
<nn52> denysonique, porządne póki nie trzeba ustawiać IP Wew. na sztywno w WiFi.... :>
<TheNumb> nn52: ifconfig? :<
<TheNumb> Ja nie widzę problemu.
<Wizard> TheNumb: mam, i mam na nim debiana
<nn52> TheNumb, tak ... mi nie pomagało , bo  i tak tj. resetowało to i robiła co cbhcuiało :> zwała
<TheNumb> Wizard: ale sam fakt <:
<TheNumb> nn52: networkmanager mieszał. Trzeba było go ubić.
<nn52> TheNumb, na to już nie wpadłam :D| I tak siedze na Junity :D
<nn52> unity
<Wizard> błeh
<TheNumb> Dupity.
<TheNumb> nn52: współczuję.
<nn52> TheNumb, nie takie złe środowisko i dzie sie przyzwyczaić
<qermit> Wizard: o/
 * qermit slaps TheNumb 
 * TheNumb slaps qermit
<zippa> siema
<qermit> o/
<qermit> banować bramki - aaaaaaa
<zippa> Komputer mojej kuzynki mnie wkurzał
<zippa> I potem mój Komputer
<TheNumb>  /ban zippa
<TheNumb> :<
<lisu> r
<lisu> e
<lisu> sorki za enter ;/
<zippa> Sorry mam problem z starym biosem , bo chcę wgrać na PC knubuntu
<lisu> kurde powiedzcie mi, też miał ktoś problem z częstym parkowaniem głowicy w lapie na debianie/ubuntu?
<TheNumb> lisu: mój znajomy
<TheNumb> lisu: nie jesteś sam, hr hr hr
<zippa> Mam dość wszystkiego mam zamiar jutro uciec do innego kraju
<TheNumb> zippa: do bangladeszu
<zippa> Nie na słowację
<nn52> zippa, prawdopodobnie może się spotkamy :>
<nn52> zippa, ja bardzo często kursuję słowacja <-> czechy =D
<Qjon13> dzien dobry
<zippa> to mnie podwieziesz
<lisu> TheNumb: no poradziłem sobie, a co, teraz jest lap jest cichy i grzeczny - a jak go przenosze to i tak wyłączam bo bateria 5 minut trzyma, więc nie poszaleje.
<zippa> Jak jedziesz przez zwardoń
<nn52> zippa, jak będziesz uciekajł przez Powiat kawiński to spoko :D podwioze na słowacje....:P
<zippa> Za daleko
<nn52> zippa, a nawet i na Węgry, zalezy od zlecenia =D
<zippa> Miałem dziś za koszulą dziką różę
<zippa> jak się podrapałem aż do krwi\
<nn52> zippa, a przez jakie miasto chcesz pitnąc na słowacje? :D
<zippa> skalite
<Qjon13> mam pytanie: gdzie są w smuxi IRC client jest lista serweró, jeśli ktoś mógłby pomóc byłbym wdzięczny
<zippa> A moi rodzice za zagranicą mnie namierzą za pomocą telefonu
<nn52> łe....kokot wie gdzie to :D
<zippa> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skalit%C3%A9
<zippa> mam 125 aktualizacji do ściągnięcia
<nn52> zippa, nie zapomnij zgłosić się do Urzędu Emigracyjnego xP
<zippa> Jakie dokumenty muszę mieć
<nn52> Dowód... lol :D
<nn52> Słowacja chyba w strefie Shengen
<nn52> Schengen
<zippa> Legitymacja sql mam zawszę
<nn52> Nie pełnoletni?
<zippa> 13 lat
<nn52> łe... troll ....
<nn52> a co? w Polszy się nie podoba?
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> вон!
<nn52> Wizard, :D
<nn52> Wizard, chyba nie chciał byś  bym napisała "Tuskoland' lub 'PO-land' =.=
<zippa> Nie mam dość wszystkiego ci co mieszkają w Cieszynie mają superowo kilka metrów i już w innym kraju byłem ze sql na początku października
<Wizard> zippa: szanuj polski język
<Wizard> w ogóle, co to jest legitymacja sql?
<nn52> zippa, wiesz... moja prabcia miała wierzenia że jak ktoś ktoś był złym człowiekiem w przeszłości, to po śmierci rodził się Polakiem jako Kara....o.O
<zippa> legitymacja szkolna
<Wizard> jakiś certyfikat od Oracla? :D
<Wizard> a co ma sql wspólnego ze szkołą?
<nn52> Wizard, hahaha :D
<zippa> Czy to pójdzie pod Ubuntu : HP Photosmart CN245B
<nn52> zippa, google it .... HP Photosmart CN234B Linux driver
<nn52> lub plug and pray
<zippa> Ponieważ jadę do sklepu dla nie dla idiotów , bo mama kupuję odkurzacz
<TheNumb> nn52: jesteś kobietą? oO
<nn52> TheNumb,  siedze tu chyba..... 3 miesiace?
<nn52> i jeszcze niesminiłeś? o.O
<TheNumb> nn52: to, to wiem.
<TheNumb> nn52: dobrze się maskujesz!
<nn52> TheNumb, co to znaczy "Dobrze się maskujesz" :>
<TheNumb> nn52: nie widać, że jesteś kobietą.
<nn52> O.O
<nn52> Widzisz... moje otoczenier to brak otoczenia i praca .... ew. młodsza siostra :|
<TheNumb> nn52: life fucks
<nn52> nie wspominając o 2giej która jest upierdliwa.....
<zippa> :-)
<TheNumb> nn52: to zostaje tylko irc, co?
<Wizard> TheNumb: nie klnij
<nn52> TheNumb, ta.... IRC :>. Pracuje tyle że nie mam czasu poznać kogo kolwiek :>
<zippa> Mam nienormalną klasę kiedy jestem tam
<Wizard> zippa: my nie rozwiązujemy problemów nastolatków, tylko problemy z ubuntu
<zippa> to gdzie mam iść
<Wizard> no skąd ja mam wiedzieć?
<zippa> jak forum.android.com.pl ma mnie gdzieś
<nn52> Do psychologa najlepiej
<Wizard> jak miałem 13 lat, to miałem kolegów
<Wizard> mogłem iść np. do sąsiada
<zippa> Ja mam kolerzanki
<nn52> Wizard, ja jak miałam 13 lat to pracowałam w sklepie mamy... :D
<Wizard> a tobie polecałbym księgarnię
<zippa> Ja miałem przyjaciela wytrzymał ze mną 4 lata
<nn52> zippa, polecam również słownik ortograficzny.
<zippa> dyslekcja
<nn52> dysmózgowie , nie dyslekcja
<nn52> i lenistwo
<Wizard> nn52++
<zippa> dysgrafia
<Wizard> zippa: muszę cię zmartwić
<zippa> co
<nn52> o/ cd
<nn52> dc
<nn52> dupa nie dysgrafia... więcej trenować rekę i pisać ,a nie klikać na klawiaturze.
<Wizard> zippa: tutaj się nie uznaje dysmózgowia
<Wizard> już niejeden dysmózg się obraził
<Wizard> :P
<zippa> piszę jak magister
<nn52> Za komuny dysgrafię i dyslekcję leczono bambusowym kijem pod tablicą i to było panaceum na wszystko. Nie mówią o bicie linijką łapy jak brzydko się pisało =D
<zippa> hehe
<nn52> I powiedział byś " sp." do nauczyciela to byś latał na wysokości lamperii.
<zippa> hehe
<zippa> A teraz -20 i do dyra
<Wizard> nn52: wyrypali by go ze szkoły i skazałby się na karierę na łopacie
<Wizard> to tak działało
<nn52> Wizard, można i tak :D
<Wizard> ja bym zlikwidował przymus szkolny
<nn52> Wizard, nie wiem jak to było dokladnie ,bo nigdy nie próbowałam.Wiem że często łape miałam czerwoną .... =D.
<zippa> Moja znajoma jest w szkole prywatnej to tam się dzieje
<Wizard> w sensie obowiązkowe chodzenie do szkoły
<nn52> zippa, wszystkie są prywatne...
<zippa> A te publiczne
<Wizard> tylko dla takich, co nie skończą podstawówki: zero praw obywatelskich i zero zasiłków ;P
<nn52> Wizard, ja bym zreformowała w ogole system edykacji
<Wizard> kary cielesne to dobry motywator dla bachorów
<nn52> dokladnie
<nn52> 100 batów przywoła nie jednego szczekacza do porządku :>
<Wizard> niejednego*
<zippa> Nie
<zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACb-MVMP2z8&feature=channel_video_title lol
<nn52> Opłacanie więźniów w polsce jest bardziej kosztowne , niż nie jeden zarabia .... , żadnych cel  i więzeni... Tylko kary cielesne i przymusowe prace w Kamieniołomach po 12-16 godzin za fraj.....
<nn52> przez kilka lat..... Nie jednego to złamie.
<zippa> masz rację
<nn52> I przywrócić karę Śmieci za najcięższe zbrodnie.
<nn52> takie moje zdanie... co do sprawiedliwości
<zippa> jak ten limk
<zippa> *link
<nn52> zippa, co do filmiku to po 4 sekundach wyłaczyłam.... dla mnie takie autorów debilnych filmików które nic nie wnoszą i są głupie... powinni odcinać od net na 10 lat... tak dla zasady.
<Wizard> nn52: ekstremistka z ciebie
<Wizard> prawicowa na dodatek :>
<nn52> :D
<Wizard> ale słusznie
<Wizard> swołocz trza tępić
<Wizard> ogniem i mieczem najlepiej
<nn52> ta.
<szmitas> witam
<Wizard> cześć szmitas
<Wizard> nn52: zippie mama kazała iść spać ;)
<nn52> Co do szkolnictwa uważam że wszkole powinny być tylko najważniesze przedmioty...a od Gilmnazjów ośrodki pracy powinny ogranizować coś na zasadzie klubów , w których by się uczyli przedmiotów zawodowych.
<Wizard> nn52: za wcześnie
<szmitas> nn52: najważniejsze, czyli?
<Wizard> czasem ludzie mają 20 lat i nie wiedzą co by chcieli robić
<Wizard> i właśnie, najważniejsze?
<Wizard> ja miałem całkiem ok program podstawówki
<Wizard> potem wybierałem szkołę sam - każdy idzie do takiej, jakiej chce
<Wizard> co w tym złego?
<nn52> Matematyka / Fizyka /chemia/ j.obcy.< najważniejsze dzisiaj.
<nn52> reszta mogła by zniknąć po Gimnazjum
<Wizard> a co z filozofią, przyrodą, etyką?
<nn52> etyka... hmmm można by było wrzucić jakiś przedmiot który by uczył kultury. Co jest odpowiednie ,a co nie w danej sytuacji
<Wizard> co z językiem polskim? muzyką? plastyką? podstawami informatyki?
<nn52> filozofia... nie wiem, niema tego w zadnej szkole podstawowej / gimnazjalnym / liceum
<Wizard> aha :D
<Wizard> to coś mi się rypło
<nn52> co do przydatnych może być WOS i PP ( Podstawy Przedsiębiorczości)
<Wizard> no zdecydowanie
<Wizard> a WF?
<Wizard> zajęcia sportowe jakieś?
<Wizard> wybacz nn52, ale twój plan się kupy nie trzyma ;)
<nn52> jako dodatkowe mogą być , jako zajęcia rekreacji :>
<Wizard> jak dodatkowe?
<szmitas> za duży przesiew byłby na takich warunkach
<Wizard> na WF nikt by nie chodził
<Wizard> i potem byśmy byli wszyscy grubi i brzydcy
<nn52> Wizard, i tak nikt nie chodzi ,a kobiety mają po 10 okresów w miesiąc...
<Wizard> huh?!
<szmitas> poziom matematyki w szkołach i tak nie jest wysoki, ale patrząc na młodych ludzi to jest tragedia
<nn52> siostra mi mówi jakie są realia na W-F połowa siedzi nic nie robi.,.jak są zaliczenia to ćwiczą..
<Wizard> jeszcze powinni wprowadzić przedmiot "logiczne myślenie i dedukcja"
<szmitas> sam udzielam korepetycji z matematyki i jestem przerażony :)
<nn52> Wilczek, świetne!
<Wizard> zaliczenia?! na wf?
<nn52> Wizard, no widzisz :>
<Wizard> ah, pamiętam
<nn52> Co do Religi... to swoim zakresie...
<Wizard> jale to były jakieś pompki, czy coś takiego
<szmitas> logikę można powiązać z filozofią, sam tak miałem
<Wizard> i i tak facet oko przymykał na to
<Wizard> a że ja w technikum byłem, tośmy szli na dwór deszcz nie deszcz i się flogaliśmy w nogę, albo kosza
<Wizard> dzieliliśmy się tak, żeby były równe szanse i sru
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> tylko jak w siatkówkę trza było, to się migałem jak mogłem
<Wizard> bo nie trawiłem tej gry
<Wizard> i dalej nie trawię
<nn52> A j.polski mówisz... niestety pewiem profesor powiedział że w zasadzie nauka polskie końcy się  w 2 gimnazju. Bo to ostatnia klasa we której się przerabia "Gramatyka" ,potem tłuką mase lektór (ja miałam 4,2 lektury na miesiąc - wiec omg...) , a język mówiony jest wyniesiony z domu.
<nn52> lektur*
<Wizard> nn52: jaki język mówiony?
<nn52> Tak jak mówimy...
<Wizard> 70% społeczeństwa nie umie zdania sklecić po polsku
<Wizard> a co dopiero mówić
<szmitas> moim zdaniem trudniej jest coś napisać niż powiedzieć poprawnie
<nn52> Wizard, ja wierze w słowa profesora... bo Historyk w mojej szkole zaciąga Śląszczyzną , zmieszaną z Dialektektem lokalnym
<nn52> tzn w mojej tam gdzie chodziłam :>
<nn52> Dlatego mówie że język mówiony jest wyciągniety z domu i może być zmienony z spotykanie sią w ludnością lokalną... :>
<nn52> spotykając się*
<nn52> np. unas nie mówi się "To jest moje " tylko "To me" ( To mOJe ) .
<nn52> mimo że to spore miasto każda 'dzielnica
<nn52> ' mówi tj o swojemu
<nn52> a w szkołach to tolerują
<Phalcore_> witam potrzebuje pomocy
<nn52> phalcore, słuchamy
<Wizard> tylko nie pytaj o Rolanda
<Phalcore_> windows 7 mi sie nie bootuje z gruba, wlacza spowrotem do bcd windowsowskiego w ktorym niechcacy usunalem wpis windowsa 7
<Phalcore_> na windowsie uzywalem bcdeasy
<Phalcore_> i tam usunalem go, zostal ubuntu tylko
<Phalcore_> satysfakcjonowalo by mnie zeby przynajmniej z gruba sie uruchamial, a tu dupa
<nn52> Windows Se7en zrobił ci 2 partycje przy istalacji czy jedną?
<Wizard> to nie moja działka, na windows się nie znam
<Wizard> 10 lat przerwy robi swoje
<Phalcore_> ogolnie mam 3 partycje, 2 na windowsa 7 i 1 na ubuntu
<Phalcore_> tylko nie moge sie dostac do windowsa ;/
<Wizard> zatem idę do wyra
<Wizard> poczytm kniżkę
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> :*
<phob0s> wsadz plytke 7 -> uruchom naprawianie
<nn52> Czyli windows zrobił ci 100mb partycję Windows Reserved?
<nn52> czy jakoś tak
<phob0s> fixmbr, a potem gruba zainstaluj ponownie
<Phalcore_> nie da sie jakos w grubie ustawic, zeby sie bootowal z gruba?
<nn52> jak tak to zrób to co phob0s każe
<nn52> a potem gub-update :>
<nn52> lub update-grub
<phob0s> pokaz grub.cfg
<Phalcore_> jak?
<Phalcore_> zielony jestem
<phob0s> sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /home/nazwatwojegoprofilu/Pulpit/grub.cfg
<Phalcore_> http://wklej.org/id/614318/
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto uzywa chrome ?
<phob0s> ciezko,zeby grub Ci widzial windowsa
<phob0s> jak w configu go nie masz
<phob0s> ja np.
<phob0s> Phalcore_:
<foreste> jak ustawic pasek narzedzi w nim
<Phalcore_> nom
<phob0s> taką komende jebnij
<foreste> ?
<phob0s> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<foreste> starym stylu jak opera ff mialy
<phob0s> z roota chyba musisz
<phob0s> hmm
<phob0s> nie wiem czy sie da :D
<phob0s> poszukaj we wtyczkach
<phob0s> mi aczkolwiek takie rzeczy przeszkadzaja
<Phalcore_> phob0s: zrobione
<foreste> bo nowe gryzie ;p
<Phalcore_> zrobie reboot i zobacze co z tego wyjdzie
<Phalcore_> zaraz wracam
<phob0s> ok
<enk1du> czesc
<Ashiren> ohayou
<enk1du> czy ktos jest w stanie pomoc mi z poleceniem grep?
<phob0s> dawaj
<enk1du> probuje skrypt napisac i ciezko mi to idzie po tej godzinie
<phob0s> co ma robic?
<enk1du> mam stworzyc skrypt ktory w w plikach zrodlowych znajdzie deklaracje obiektow
<enk1du> i to co wymyslilem do tej pory to: grep -n "$1" "$2"
<phob0s> i jak foreste_ ?
<phob0s> enk1du: c++ ?
<enk1du> bash
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B4epXnzc1U
<TheNumb> Kurwa, padłem :D
<phob0s> ale deklaracje obiektow
<phob0s> z jakiego jezyka
<enk1du> a samo C
<enk1du> a, zapomnialem dodac, ze ten pierwszy argument to wzorzec a nastepne to juz maja byc pliki
<foreste_> niemoge znalesc ;/
<foreste_> chtome jest paskudne bez tego ;p
<phob0s> to zmien :D
<phob0s> To wyglada tak: NazwaKlasy Obiekt.
<enk1du> zle sie wyrazilme
<phob0s> i chcesz zrobic grep -n NazwaKlasyZezmniennej plik
<phob0s> tak?
<enk1du> deklaracje obiektow w sensie np. deklaracje zmiennej
<enk1du> czyli np double i double **
<foreste_> crome sie chowa przy operze ;p
<foreste_> chrome
<enk1du> wzorzec tej deklaracji podaje w pierwszym argumencie a potem pliki
<enk1du> no i to mi dziala na jednym pliku
<phob0s> i co Ci wyskakuje?
<foreste_> bo w operze toolbar moge ustawic normalny lub stylu chrome xd
<phob0s> enk1du: jak podajesz pliki
<phob0s> to sa w formie /katalok/nazwapliku ?
<phob0s> katalog*
<Phalcore_> jestem
<Phalcore_> dalej nic ;(
<Phalcore_> nagralem film jak to wyglada, zaraz gdzies wrzuce
<phob0s> zapodaj mi grub.cfg jeszcze raz
<enk1du> w sciezkach
<enk1du> tak wlasnie jak podales
<enk1du> tylko ze nie wiem, jak zrobic, zebym mogl podac np. 30 plikow do przeszkuania
<Phalcore_> phob0s: jaka jest do niego lokalizacja bo nie pamietam
<phob0s> ale sam grep Ci dziala?
<Phalcore_> ok mam
<phob0s> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enk1du> dziala
<phob0s> no to  musisz skrypt w petli uzyc
<phob0s> jak chcesz przeszukac ilestam plikow
<enk1du> hm z forem!
<enk1du> racja
<enk1du> nie pomyslem
<enk1du> dzieki
<enk1du> pozna pora :/
<phob0s> no spoko
<Phalcore_> phob0s: http://wklej.org/id/614347/
<phob0s> chyba najwygodniej bedzie Ci zrobic osobny plik z lista nazw i z niego pobierac
<enk1du> o a jeszcze mam pytanie do grepa
<m477> Witam :-)
<enk1du> jak zrobic zeby grep wyszukiwal wzorzec przekazany przez argumentow tylko w postaci xyz, a nie tez wyrazow IKLxyzKKKD
<enk1du> *przez argument
<phob0s> Phalcore_: i nie widzi Ci 7?
<Phalcore_> juz wrzucam film ktory zobrazuje problem
<Phalcore_> bo nie wiem jak wytlumaczyc
<phob0s> on chyba domyslnie powinien Ci znalesc tylko xyz
<phob0s> ale daj sobie: ^ przed wzorzec to wyrzuci Ci tylko te wyniki co sa na poczatki linii
<phob0s> i pozbedziesz sie tych ze srodka, czyli z petli np.
<enk1du> hm dzieki
<enk1du> dziala :D
<enk1du> dzieks a lot!
<phob0s> np.
<nn52> ogladał już ktoś tv w MPEG-4?
<phob0s> ja tv nie ogladam :D
<enk1du> czy Mono Wam dziala na chromie?
<nn52> aa :> a ja oglądam :>
<jacekowski> nn52: h264 to standard tera
<nn52> jacekowski, mówię o TV :>
<nn52> telwizja cyfrowa nadawana jest mpeg4
<nn52> chyba.... xD
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> mpeg2 dla SD
<jacekowski> i h264 dla hd
<nn52> mpeg2 to analog / mpeg4 cyfra
<jacekowski> co ty pier***
<jacekowski> mpeg2 nie jest analogowy
<phob0s> jacekowski dostales priva :D
<nn52> jacekowski, to mnie oświeć :P
<jacekowski> phob0s: tak, i z ignorowalem
<nn52> bo ja tak to rozumiem z tego co mówią :>
<jacekowski> zignorowalem*
<jacekowski> nn52: mpeg2 jest cyrfory
<jacekowski> nn52: i uzywany do cyfrowych transmisji materialu SD
<phob0s> a masz cos o ASI ?
<nn52> a mpeg4?
<jacekowski> MPEG-4 bad H264 jest uzywane do HD
<jacekowski> ale to dwie nazwy dla tego samego
<nn52> yhym
<nn52> a to lajcik :D
<phob0s> dobra, poddaje sie z nim :D
<foreste> sic
<jacekowski> phob0s: nie, na priva sie najpierw pyta czy mozna zagadac
<jacekowski> phob0s: a potem gadasz
<foreste> chrome toporne jest ;/
<phob0s> jacekowski moge na priva?
<jacekowski> nie
<foreste> jak ma wygrac z ff czy opera
<foreste> jak ma ustawienia na sztywno ;/
<jacekowski> i oszczedziles teraz sobie i mi czasu
<jacekowski> bo nie musisz sie produkowac co chcesz
<phob0s> dzięki
<jacekowski> a poza tym, AS-I nikt nie uzywa
<phob0s> ale robie o tym prezentacje
<phob0s> i ktos tam uzywa jednak :D
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> zaden wiekszy producent tego nie wspiera
<jacekowski> nawet niemieccy producenci tego nie wspieraja
<phob0s> z tym sie zgodze
<Phalcore_> http://www66.zippyshare.com/v/69950421/file.html
<Phalcore_> Pomocy
<jacekowski> AB nie wspiera, yokogawa nie wspiera, siemens tez nei, mitsi tez nei, hima tez nie
<jacekowski> i tak na prawde PLC sie na tym koncza
<Phalcore_> phob0s: zobacz film
<jacekowski> a no i jeszcze GE sa
<phob0s> ale mi nie chodzi o to kto wspiera, tylko czy czy masz cos ponad to co jest na ich glownej
<phob0s> bo moglem sie na profibus/profinet rzucic, ale to zbyt łatwe :D
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo cc-link
<jacekowski> cc-link nigdy nie jest latwy
<jacekowski> a kupa ludzi tego uzywa
<Phalcore_> phob0s: jakis pomysl?
<jacekowski> Phalcore_: wiesz ze wybranie sobie jednej osoby do zaatakowania gowno ci da
<Phalcore_> kultury troche
<Phalcore_> phob0s mi pomagal wiec pisze do niego bo zna sprawe
<Phalcore_> zreszta
<phob0s> ja bym wsadzil plytke z 7, naprawa systemu-> wiersz polecen: bootsect.exe /nt60 all
<phob0s> potem jakims narzedziem sobie gruba wgrasz :P
<Phalcore_> mhm
<Phalcore_> mam tylko xp live cd
<Phalcore_> moze tam w cmd to wpisze
<phob0s> ale poczytaj o tym, bo gruba nigdy nie wgrywalem
<phob0s> nie, musisz z 7;p
<Phalcore_> ok
<Phalcore_> ta plyte co mam jak bootuje to tylko instalowac system chce
<Phalcore_> jaka to musi byc plyta?
<Phalcore_> zeby byla naprawa
<phob0s> normalna z 7, pod przyciskiem instalacja masz naprawe
<phob0s> http://blog.plik.pl/2010/01/windows-7-naprawa-mbra.html
<Phalcore_> ok dzieki, bede probowal cos :)
<Phalcore_> moglbys jeszcze raz ta komende wyslac? nie zapisalem
<Phalcore_> :DD
<foreste__> dobra koniec testow
<phob0s> ja bym wsadzil plytke z 7, naprawa systemu-> wiersz polecen: bootsect.exe /nt60 all
<Phalcore_> ok dzieki
<foreste__> chrome fail
<phob0s> jacekowski czemu dzisiaj Ty taki cięty?
<foreste__> ostatni raz testuje chrome
<foreste__> od w 11 nic nie zmienilo
<foreste__> opera duzo lepsza bo mam pelna kontrole
<foreste__> a ch mega fail ;d
<foreste__> chrome://gpu-internals/
<nn52> lol zwała.... Amerykanie rozbroili bombe termojadrową (Która miała najwięjszą moc na swiecie) a siła rażenie po wybuchu to 600km od Epicentrum..... ja pier... Zrzucić na warszawe ,a z polski nic niema ... :D
<foreste__> e ty terrorysta a kysz
<foreste__> ?
<phob0s> nn52: a slyszales o bombie neutronowej, ktora jest pewnym odzajem bomby terrmojadrowej?
<foreste__> taki szrot wypuscic to fail xd
<foreste__> mowa o chrome
<nn52> foreste__, nie nie słyszałam
<phob0s> wyobraz sobie mały wybuch, ale mega dawke promieniowania
<phob0s> taka, ze masz maly lej po wybuchu
<phob0s> ale wszystkie organizmy w pewnym promieniu niezywe
<phob0s> potem wjezdza sie do miasta zombie :D
<foreste__> nn52:  a chcesz maraton robic przed cyborgami ?
<foreste__> epoka terminatorow ;p
<foreste__> ciekawe jak ruski terminator byl by zbudowany ;p
<foreste__> oni maja slaba elektronike ;p
<phob0s> ta
<phob0s> ruskie sprzety do dzis chulają
<foreste__> ale czesci tandetne
<phob0s> zdziwilbys sie:D
<foreste__> wiem co gadam
<phob0s> a wiesz, ze amerykanskie wachadlowce uzywaly procesorow
<phob0s> pentium II ?:D
<phob0s> z 367mhz ?:D
<phob0s> ja w komorce mam wiecej:D
<phob0s> nie chwalac sie ofv
<phob0s> ofc
<foreste__> a ja palmopa mam philips velo
<foreste__> 75 mhz
<foreste__> z windows ce ;p
<phob0s> szacun :D
<foreste__> nie zaden sacun
<foreste__> nienawidze tandety marki windows
<foreste__> jedynie windows xp toleruje ;p
<phob0s> eee
<phob0s> 7 jest calkiem udana
<foreste__> 50% gier nie chodzi
<phob0s> na windowsa nie ma co narzekac
<foreste__> z 2006r
<phob0s> jak windowsa uzywam do programow typu autocad, microsoft robotics studio
<phob0s> a nie do gier:D
<phob0s> na codzien mam Debiana
<foreste__> z zabieszpieczeniai safedisk i sekurom
<foreste__> securom
<phob0s> ale porownujac na biegu jalowym to windows zuzywa 3x wiecej ramu :D
<foreste__> win to tandeta
<foreste__> bo chorobie bill gates
<phob0s> nie :)
<phob0s> vista to byl fail
<foreste__> jak  nie ;p
<foreste__> win /8 fail ;p
<foreste__> 7
<phob0s> 8 to bedzie fail
<phob0s> patrzac na interfejs graficzny
<foreste__> m]nie aero denerwuje
<foreste__> rozklad funkcji etc
<foreste__> a wyglad ma fajny
<foreste__> win7
<foreste__> linuza mam w stylu aero
<phob0s> kde?
<foreste__> ale normalnym ukladem button
<foreste__> ta
<marjaneq> Witam. Mam niemały problem. podczas uruchamiania ubuntu wyskakuje mi błąd : "Napęd /home jest niegotowy lub nieobecny
<marjaneq> Nadal czekaj albo naciśnij S aby pominąć montowanie lub M aby przejść do naprawy ręcznej". Prówałem wiele ,ale nic nie wymyśliłem. ktoś ma jakis pomysł?
<phob0s> marjaneq: home masz na osobnej partycji?
<marjaneq> tak
<marjaneq> mysle ze fstab zgubił wpis o moim home, ale nie jestem tego az tak bardzo pewien
<foreste__> phob0s:  http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4110
<foreste__> moj ;d
<phob0s> hahah
<phob0s> myslalem, ze winzgroza
<phob0s> http://deface.pl/phob0s/screen%2022102011.png
<phob0s> to moj
<nn52> !ttop10
<foreste__> moj wymiata xd
<phob0s> ja sobie pogode napisalem :D
<phob0s> 1st
<serek> Witam, moze mi ktoś pomuc z odzyskaniem hasła root'a w phpMyAdmin? idąc wedłóg tego: http://debian.linux.pl/threads/18700-Zgubione-has%C5%82o-do-konta-root-PHPMyAdmin powino pójść, ale już na początku mam problem, jak rpóóbuję zastopować server mysql wysyakuje komunikat http://wklej.org/id/614405/, pomoże ktoś ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3cmvwya> (at debian.linux.pl)
<inzaghi89> przecież masz napisane co masz zrobić
<inzaghi89> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<inzaghi89> utility, e.g. service mysql stop
<inzaghi89> service mysql stop
<inzaghi89> service mysql start
<serek> stop: Unknown instance: - odpowiedz po komendzie
<serek> probowalem juz wczeniej tego, ale komunikat taki jak napisalem
<inzaghi89> service mysql status
<inzaghi89> podaj co wypluje
<serek> mysql stop/waiting
<inzaghi89> domyślasz się co jest nie tak?
<inzaghi89> próbujesz zastopować usługę która nie działa
<serek> to co powinieniem teraz zrobic ?
<inzaghi89> no skoro nie działa to ją włącz...
<serek> http://wklej.org/id/614409/
<serek> to jest ok?
<inzaghi89> a możesz się teraz zalogować przez phpmyadmin z nowym hasłem?
<inzaghi89> to jest zdaje się informacja z  safemode jeszcze
<inzaghi89> ale powinno być ok
<serek> no wasnie nie
<inzaghi89> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<serek> po pierwszej komendzie znowu mam http://wklej.org/id/614405/
<inzaghi89> jejuuuu
<inzaghi89> service mysql stop
<inzaghi89> service mysql start
<dweller> ehh
<dweller> nie masz lekko :D
<inzaghi89> dweller, wyczuwam ironię?
<serek> ale jak wpisyje: service mysql stop to mam znowu stop: Unknown instance:
<inzaghi89> kurwde...
<inzaghi89> [00:39:36] <serek> stop: Unknown instance: - odpowiedz po komendzie
<inzaghi89> [00:40:53] <serek> probowalem juz wczeniej tego, ale komunikat taki jak napisalem
<inzaghi89> [00:41:26] <inzaghi89> service mysql status
<inzaghi89> [00:41:32] <inzaghi89> podaj co wypluje
<inzaghi89> [00:43:28] <serek> mysql stop/waiting
<inzaghi89> [00:43:44] <inzaghi89> domyślasz się co jest nie tak?
<inzaghi89> [00:43:59] <inzaghi89> próbujesz zastopować usługę która nie działa
<inzaghi89> [00:44:42] <serek> to co powinieniem teraz zrobic ?
<inzaghi89> [00:44:53] <inzaghi89> no skoro nie działa to ją włącz...
<inzaghi89> w tym przypadku jej nie włączaj, rób dalej ;]
<inzaghi89> po zrobieniu wszystkiego włącz
<inzaghi89> http://demotywatory.pl/3520023/Justin-Bieber-obcial-wlosy trolololo
<dweller> teraz wygląda jeszcze gorzej ;f
<dweller> ale już nie ma babskich sobowtórów :>
<inzaghi89> na tym zdjęciu to mi Kamila Schaiza przypomina
<denysonique> inzaghi89: lol
<inzaghi89> czy jak tam jego nazwisko się pisze
<denysonique> Scheicht
<serek> Dziala! Dzieki wielkie :)
<serek> wychodzi na to ze to co bralem za errory okazaly sie poprawne ... ehhh, pewnie jeszcze wiele takich kiwatków mnie czeka ;P
<dweller> Ty się cieszysz
<dweller> my się boimy
<dweller> :>
<serek> coz, myslalem ze przejscie z indowsa bedzie prostrze :P
<serek> windowsa*
<inzaghi89> serek, przejdź jeszcze ze słownikiem
<serek> inzaghi89: ok -.-'
<m477> Witam :-)
<inzaghi89> bry
<m477> wieczór
<denysonique> dalem sobie z ubuntu juz spokoj
<m477> denysonique++
<denysonique> Gentoo naprawione, a teraz dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-26
<m477> :-)
<Drathir> witam wszystkich...
<inzaghi89> hi
<Drathir> czyli jednak ktoś czuwa... hrhr
<m477> Drathir: ja czuwam
<m477> mam dziś nocną zmianę
<foreste> ;p
<m477> nie ma lekko
<foreste> ech m azy m i miec wlasna przegladarke ;p
<foreste> www
<foreste> z webkitem ;]
<m477> tzn co
<foreste> zeby miec swa przegladarke www ;d
<Drathir> foreste: własna czyli? Własnoręcznie napisana?
<foreste> mniejwiecej ;]
<m477> szczyt marzeń
<foreste> nie koniecznie ;p
<foreste> firefox mozna zmienic chronium
<Drathir> lynx jest fajny, bo szybki i transferu chyba najmniej zużywa...
<Drathir> na szukanie informacji tekstowych w zupełności wystarcza...
<foreste> http://grzglo.jogger.pl/2009/10/29/rebrand/
<inzaghi89> m477, witaj w klubie, me też nocno
<m477> nocno?
<m477> kurwa nie ma wojewodzkiego nowego na sieci :<
<inzaghi89> [03:10:22] <m477> mam dziś nocną zmianę
<m477> dziekuję
<foreste> sic apple moglo wydac safari na linux :<
<m477> lol
<m477> albo IE na linuxa
<foreste> ie stanowco nie polecam ;p
<m477> jak to ;o
<foreste> to tak j ak bombe polozyc pod wlasny tylek
<m477> :-/
<m477> kuku
<foreste> ms ma duzo kasy
<foreste> bo reklamy leca w tv z ie9
<m477> żal
<foreste> na pl i zagranicznej
<m477> na chuj reklamowac przegladarke w telewizorni?
<foreste> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-jop2I_ghg hahaha xd
<foreste> ogladam d.science atu reklama ie0 padlem xd
<m477> skomentuje to tak:
<m477> WATTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<foreste> jeszcze inna reklame widzialem
<foreste> co za debilna firma ;p
<foreste> teraz wiem czemu mi blizej do steve jobsa ;p
<foreste> od kiedy mi klapki z oczow odpadly ;p
<m477> nie chce mi sie konczyc prezentacji ;o
<foreste> tyle miec problemow co z systemem ms mialem to szok
<foreste> instalacji ze 400razy wykonalem w ciagu 6 lat
<m477> gz
<foreste> po sp3 xp zaczal byc stabilny
<foreste> i go trza trzymac krutko
<inzaghi89> shit, o tej porze nie da się nawet grać...
<m477> krótko
<foreste> do okreslonych dzialan
<m477> czemu
<foreste> bo puchnie
<foreste> jak kobyla
<inzaghi89> foreste, straszny z Ciebie fanatyk
<inzaghi89> mam xp na starym pcie już 4 lata
<inzaghi89> bez formatu, bez niczego
<foreste> i cclenaer nie pomaga
<foreste> moj m a prawie rok
<foreste> ale uzbrojony jak fortecza ;p
<foreste> w amtywirus norman
<foreste> z zapora
<inzaghi89> ja z kolei nie mógłbym na co dzień pracować na linuksie, przyzwyczajenie do programów
<foreste> mavare byte
<foreste> malware
<foreste> avg antyrootkit
<foreste> raz miesiacu gruntowny skan
<inzaghi89> paranoik
<foreste> .3 programami
<foreste> ostatnio mialem 22 trojany
<foreste> bo zaufalem commodo internet security
<foreste> ale to zabawka a nie antyvir
<foreste> znalazlem w necie promocje ormana i mam 12mc free
<foreste> normana*
<foreste> a wydajnoscia zajmuje sie program tuneup 2010 ;p
<foreste> licecja tez 12 mce
<foreste> w promocji na chip.de
<foreste> tez free
<foreste> na wielkanoc i boze narodzenie rozdaja programy komercyjne
<foreste> mam  alcohol 120% everest ultimate tuneup 2010 i cos jeszcze ;p
<foreste> za free xd
<foreste> bez zadnych crakow etc
<foreste> zajestrowane namnie
<foreste> a i steganos security suite
<foreste> tez w procji ;d
<foreste> i gitara ;p
<foreste> system jak sejf ;p
<foreste> a system robi jako plarforme do gier
<foreste> nawt ma program gamebooster ;p
<inzaghi89> zieff
<foreste> czasami siedze dluzej na win jak debian mi padnie
<foreste> przy aktulizascji
<foreste> czekajac na fixa ;]
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4110
<foreste> pulpit debian sid
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=4030
<foreste> windows ;p
<foreste> chyba glowe stracilem instalujac chrome ;p
<m477> kurwa jak ja wstanę na ósmą
<foreste> jak moglem zaainstalowac chronium bez witaminek sluzb specialnych
<foreste> nie moglem *
<m477> niesamowite
<foreste> nawet to pisze w opisie
<foreste> Chromium jest podstawą dla Google Chrome, która jest przemianowaną (nazwa i
<foreste> logo) przeglądarką Chromium z kilkoma niewielkimi dodatkami, jak śledzenie
<foreste> jej użycia i system automatycznych aktualizacji.
<foreste> dobre ;d
<m477> syneczku
<foreste> o cronium dobre :)
<foreste> jestem czesciowo zadowolony :)
<foreste> m477:  j a nie jestem twym synkiem ;p
<foreste> zalezy jaki wiek masz ;]
<m477> u mnie  jest XXI wiek
<foreste> ja jesze jestem z prl ;p
<foreste> XX ;]
<m477> no to możesz być moim synkiem
<foreste> 5 lat miałem jak pl dostala wolnosc od ruskich ;p
<foreste> ale mi szkoda ludzi co walczyli za pl
<foreste> w stanie wojenym w 2 wojnie swiatowej ib innych wojnach pl
<foreste> bo nie warto bylo
<foreste> polska to biedny kraj
<foreste> zniszczony
<foreste> ;/
<foreste> szkjoda tych rannych i zabitych
<buharin> mam pytanie czy znalazloby sie na ubuntu jakis program w stylu slownik z dokumentacja java
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> zief
<lisu> re
<nn52> o/
<phob0s> ;>
<sysek> zief
<nn52> Kurde... do Skajpaja coś mnie nie loguje :>
<morou> Witam
<morou> wracam do tematu wirtualnych adresow na ubuntu  11.10  gdyz nie dzialaja
<morou> a na 11.04 dzialaly
<morou> konfiguracje robilem jak w tym manualu http : // www . ubucentrum . net/2009/02/konfiguracja-sieci-z-linii-polecen.html
<dzezz> morou, po aktualizacji pewnie się pliki konfiguracyjne nadpisały
<dzezz> musisz jeszcze raz, od nowa wszystko
<morou> nie... ja zbackupowalem /etc
<morou>  a po swierzej instalacji wgralem /etc/network/interfaces ponownie na swoje miejsce w nowej instalce
<denysonique> morou: zmien distro
<dzezz> sprawdź czy eth0 nie zmieniło się na eth1
<denysonique> Ubuntu sie nie nadaja do jakichkolwiek tuningow
<morou> ok w jednej maszynie byl upgrade ... i teraz net nie chodzi ale na innych byla swierza instalka
<denysonique> ja sobie dalem spokuj po 3 dniach
<denysonique> z Ubuntu
<morou> i tylko podmieniony "interfaces"
<morou> tez bym sobie dal ale tego wymagaja projekty
<kasztan85> denysonique, jakiego distro uzywasz/
<kasztan85> ?
<morou> ma dzialac i juz
<morou> ja sie przesiadlem na fedore
<dzezz> wrzuć linka do aktualnego configu
<dzezz> pytanie nr2, kde czy gnome? i NetworkManager czy Wicd?
<morou> jest na innej maszynie... ale jak mowie wszytsko robilem jak w http : // www . ubucentrum . net/2009/02/konfiguracja-sieci-z-linii-polecen.html  i poprostu nie przyjmuje mi tych ustawien tylko od razu lapie z dhcp
<morou> kde i bez network manager
<morou> i bez wicd
<morou> same ustawienia z palca
<morou> czasami przypisze mi adres z sieci wewnetrznej 192.168.... ale juz nie zaakcpetuje wirtualnego adresu na tej samej karcie dotyczacego sieci zakladowej
<morou> a na 11.04 dokladnie te same ustawienia i na jednej karcie dziala adres z sieci zewnetrzenj jako eth0 192.168 i jako eth0:1 adres sieci zakladowej z netem
<morou> a na 11.10 juz nie
<denysonique> kasztan85: GENTOO
<denysonique> kasztan85: po kilku dniach przygody z ubuntu zrezygnowalem
<denysonique> i powrocilem
<kasztan85> no ja tez jestem na skraju rezygnacji
<morou> ide walczyc z tematem... co chwila jestem przy kompie wiec czytam ewentualne rady
<kasztan85> przez ostatni miesiac ubuntu daje mi takie jaja ze szkoda gadac
<denysonique> windows xp/7 jest fajniejszy od ubuntu
<dzezz> morou, bez configa ciężko coś powiedzieć, może coś nie tak jest z trasami, np. domyślną, zerknij tu jeszcze http://www.go2linux.org/add-second-ip-linux-ubuntu-etc-network-interfaces-709.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6yv9xlb> (at www.go2linux.org)
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<denysonique> kasztan85: instaluj Gentoo, ja Ci pomoge
<kasztan85> no narazie ciagne liveDvd
 * qermit slaps denysonique 
<qermit> denysonique: gentoo jest fajne, ale caly czas sa z nim problemy
 * denysonique unik
<denysonique> qermit: ja nie mam zadnych. w przeciwienstwie do ubuntu
<denysonique> raz postawione dziala
<denysonique> dopoki sie nie zacznie nad uzywac mocy ktora gentoo daje, oczywiscie
<denysonique> naduzywac*
<qermit> o czym ty gadasz
<qermit> jakich moczy
<mati75> denysonique: gentoo się nie instaluje
<mati75> to gentoo instaluje ciebie
<denysonique> z bin distro z tego co slyszalem to ArchLinux jest spoko
<denysonique> lecz nie uzywalem jeszcze
<mati75> tylko trochę niestabilny
<qermit> parchlinux?
<qermit> ja uzywam Windows7x64 i jestem szczęśliwy
<termi> qermit: :)
<denysonique> qermit: jednej rzeczy nie masz tam, tabowany terminal
<qermit> cmd.exe
<qermit> tabulacja mi dziala
<qermit> denysonique: odpal sobie ash albo jakiegos dasha to tez nie bedziesz mial tabulacji
<qermit> albo busyboxa bez tabulacji
<denysonique> qermit: tabowany -- tabbed, mam na mysli karty
<qermit> po co mi tabowany skoro mam 3 monitory
<qermit> no i fajny paseczek z ikonkami aplikacji na dole
<qermit> i grupowanie
<denysonique> no ja na windows mam tabowany terminal
<mati75> qermit: można się opalić przy 3
 * mati75 ma 2
<qermit> opalić?
<lisu> mati75: możma, ale tylko przy CRT x]
<qermit> nie wiem czy mam się śmiać czy płakac
<qermit> lisu: opalić to sie możesz jak zrobisz zwarcie w monitorze
<lisu> ... językiem
<lisu> hehe
<denysonique> lisu: o czyms takim mowisz? http://www.myicore.com/post_pics/comic/firefox-problem-with-windows.jpg
<PoKrAk> re
<dzezz> :)
<lisu> denysonique coś w ten deseń ;]
<kasztan85> wiram
<kasztan85> ktos wie jak wylaczyc skrot klawiszowy ALT + LMB ?
<kasztan85> uzywam xfce
<buharin> zna ktos tu jave?
<PoKrAk> sen na javie to umiem
<buharin> PoKrAk, rysowałeś coś w javie?
<Drathir> Arch świetny po instalacji 50mb ramu zjada hrhr
<denysonique> Drathir: jakie DE?
<qopyt_> witam
<qopyt_> mam maly problem
<qopyt_> nie wiem jak zmienic gpt na mbr
<qopyt_> tak aby nie stracic zainstalowanego systemu
<buharin> ktos powie co tu jest zl
<buharin> http://pastebin.com/Qsa2pYqt
<Kwpolska> o jezu koziolinux istnieje! https://github.com/gooselinux
<dweller> goose to nie koza gamoniu
<dweller> tylko gęś
<Kwpolska> oh sorka, pomylilem, od razu myslalem o koziolinuksie
<Anonimo> kto wie jak zaktualizować Qt 4.6 do wersji Qt 4.7 w debianie
<dweller> Anonimo: normalnie?
<Anonimo> dweller czyli jak
<denysonique> czyli instalacja Gentoo
<denysonique> hehe
<Drathir> Anonimo: szukaj repo z ta wersja...
<dweller> Anonimo: normlanie? :D
<Anonimo> znalazłem coś takiego deb ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.mepis.org/mepis/ mepis-11.0 main
<dweller> Anonimo: swoją drogą, masz 4.7 w repo?
<dweller> bo jak nie to po co chcesz aktualizować?
<Anonimo> w debianie jest Qt 4.6
<mati75> Anonimo: w którym?
<Anonimo> debian squeeze
<mati75> ja mam 4.7 w sqeezem
<Anonimo> y
<mati75> ii  libqtcore4                       4:4.7.3-8                         Qt 4 core module
<dweller> Anonimo: ale nawet jeżeli jest 4.6, to po co chcesz aktualizować do 4.7? :>
<dweller> co to wniesie?
<Ozil> poprawki nowości odświeżony wygląd
<dweller> czy to jest warte przebudowywania części aplikacji?
<Ozil> zależy dla kogo
<Ozil> dla mnie nie
<Anonimo> Kadu 0.10.0 wymaga już Qt 4.7
<Ozil> zresztą ja mam gnome-shell
<dweller> zakładam że nie jest programistą, bo nie jest zbyt ogarnięty ;f
<Ozil> ale kto nie jest ogarnięty ?
<dweller> z resztą, co mnie to, ja mam 4.7 ;f
<ramakari> shackuja facebooka?
<lisu> ramakari: złe pytanie. Kiedy shackują facebooka?
<denysonique> o 5 nov, mowisz?
<ramakari> ta
<Drathir> denysonique: niestety nie bardzo kojarze jakie DE...
<denysonique> Desktop Environment
<Drathir> denysonique: standardowe w Archu so instalacji czyli tekstowe...
<denysonique> to mb troche duzo
<Drathir> po*
<denysonique> 50mb
<ramakari> Paweł Jabłoński jest gotów zaatakować każdy serwer. Wie, jak się tam włamać, ukryć i zatrzeć ślady.
<Trojanin> bry
<Trojanin> po aktualce do 11.10 coś mi się chyba z gtk zrobiło
<Trojanin> okienka są podobne wyglądem do tych z windowsów starych
<Szatan> ramakari: http://tophack.pl/screen/normal/301_paweljablonski.bblog.pl.png
<Drathir> w tekstowym do niecałych 100 skacze z lxde i fluxbox, a enlighment powyżej 100 nie przekracza 150.
<Trojanin> LXDE używam.
<Szatan> KDE!
<mati75> Drathir: dużo
<mati75> w tesktowym mam 33
<denysonique> windows xp po instalacji tez ma 50mb
<mati75> z x'ami 76
<Drathir> ramakari: gorzej jak serwer zacznie się bronić hrhr
<Drathir> denysonique: jeśli ma to znaczenie testowałem pod maszyna wirtualna...
<ramakari> zawsze zastanawialem sie czy cos takiego jak hakerzy rzeczywiscie istnieje
<ramakari> :P
<denysonique> ramakari: to wymysł mediów oraz Hollywood
<Drathir> mati75: możliwe, ze coś nie tak wybrane, ale korzystałem jedynie z instalki offline środowiska dopiero po konfiguracji dostępu do repozytoriów..
<mati75> u mnie chodzi mysql i httpd jeszcze
<ramakari> pewnie stoja za tym rzydzi;p
<Szatan> ramakari: *żydzi!
<ramakari> nom, sory
<Drathir> mati75: sshd u mnie
<mati75> sshd mało bierze
<Szatan> mati75: telnet?
<mati75> Szatan: to ktoś to jeszcze używa?
<Szatan> mati75: tak, np. Window$ $erver :P
<Drathir> w porównaniu z ubu drobna roznica jest... Takie coś może chodzić cały czas w tle sobie... A jak ktoś ma wewnętrzne ip to nawet możliwość udostępnienia by była...
<Drathir> Szatan: telnet tylko lokalnie...
<Drathir> bez wychodzenia na zewnątrz nie taki zły niektóre aplikacje go wykorzystują...
<Drathir> [C.Zewnętrzne ip*
<zippa> hej
<BlessJah> hej
<BlessJah> baj
<Zippa> hej
<Zippa> =)
<Zippa> jest tu ktoś :-0
<zippa> hej
<zippa> Jest tu ktoś
<GriGi> ta, jestem ja
<zippa> Znów najładniejsza dziewczyna z klasy uznała mnie za geja
<Vorbis^> znów?
<Vorbis^> to może coś w tym jest
<Vorbis^> zastanów sie nad tymm
<zippa> znów i kłuciłem się z nią cały j.angielski
<GriGi> może podobasz się jej, tylko trochę dziwnie to okazuje :/
<zippa> :-)
<zippa> Nie kupuję urządzenia welofunkcyjnego tylko dysk do mojego PC ok 320 GB
<Vorbis^> 1TB lepiej
<zippa> nie ja sam siedzę na PC ,a rodzice mają laptopa
<Vorbis^> najlepiej wychodzi w przeliczeniu ceny na GB
<zippa> A te 400 zł rozdzielę na dwie wycieczki szkolne jedną do sudet , a drugą do Włochy-Hiszpania
<zippa> Albo jestem nienormalny , albo coś się dzieję z PC złego
<BlessJah> zastanów się nad tym pierwszym
<jacekowski> nie lepiej poczekac
<jacekowski> az ceny dyskow zejda znowu do normalnego poziomu
<jacekowski> a 320G to bez sensu kupowac
<BlessJah> zaraz mnie format strzeli
<drakhan> :(
<drakhan> i tak to ludzie zamieniają się w maszyny
<zippa> :-)
<zippa> rodzinka.pl zaraz
<zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf_lQ8FMif4 jakbym widział moją mamę o opowieściach o Ubuntu
<zippa> jak opowiadam
<zippa> Jaka pojemność jej sensowa
<zippa> :-)
<zippa> Oglądam suchara
<zippa> Nie nawidze dziewczyn
<manio> hmmm usunalem wszystko z katalogu /var/tmp i sesja graficzna nie wstaje...
<zippa> nie wstaje xD
<manio> jakis pomysl?
<zippa> jakie to środowisko graficzne
<manio> kde
<zippa> to ja nie wiem
<zippa> Ale to  było najlepsze
<DaZ> .xsession-errors? :f
<drakhan> DaZ: nie komplikuj
<DaZ> no nie, beka xDxDxdDXdXDxd
<DaZ> ja, w zyciu :f
<zippa> A mi wstał na matmie
<zippa> rodzinka,pl zaraz
<Ozil> mi w zkole zawsze stał na angielskim ruda ślicznotka z cycuszkami jak pomarańcze i takie spręzyste ale ją wziołem
<Ozil> więc mi nie podskakiwać sex z nauczycielką mam wpiane w liście podbojów
<zippa> :-0
<zippa> xD
<Ozil> zostało mi tylko sex z ryczącą 40 i ślub i wesele oraz bobasy
<zippa> =>
<Ozil> muj znajomy już zaliczył taką 40 to mówi że moze małego zajeździć i ciągle jej mało ja jestem Hardenem i zajeżdżę 40-che
<zippa> Kaszlę jak odpalanie malucha
<Ozil> maluch dziś obchodzi 40 urodziny
<zippa> ;-) no to pijemy
<Filar> ten troll tu na stałe się zadomowił?
<Ozil> Filar: mówisz o mnie ?
<Filar> hodujecie go?
<DaZ> o, fajnie u was
<Filar> Ozil, bynajmniej
<DaZ> <:
<Ozil> dobra dobra nie jestem trollem
<Filar> a ktoś powiedział, że jesteś?
<zippa> :-)
<Ozil> trollu rozwozi chińskie żarcie u mnie w mieście spoko ziomek ale prac ma lipną
<zippa> Rodzinka,pl , ale suchar
<drakhan> Ozil: o seksie z nauczycielką zapomnij, przynajmniej od języka polskiego.
<abbus> :D
<Ozil> 3 słowa o mnie to SEX LANS I BANCE
<Ozil> nawet nie próbował bym uczyły mnie same przed emeryturą
<zippa> U mnie szkole jest 3 słowa : Impreza , Jedynka & Sprawdzian
<drakhan> W której podstawówce?
<zippa> Nie gimnazium
<Filar> ktoś tu zadał adekwatne pytanie
<Ozil> miło do dziś wspominam panią EWE od angielskiego paliłem z nią blanta strzeliłem jej minetkę aż mało  mi głowy nie urwała więc i tej jej cycuszki mógłbym je lizać jak lizaki pyzatym lubiła dostać klapsa a to kolejny jej atut był
<drakhan> Spoko, za jakieś 3 lekcje będziecie mieli o znakach interpunkcyjnych.
<zippa> xD
<Ozil> szkoda że przeprowadziła się do poznania
<DaZ> oni to jeszcze sie łapią na leżakowanie chyba
<zippa> <3
<Ozil> a kto kochał się w trójkącie ?
<Filar> zippa, http://2foto.net/images/belkiisterychki.png
<Filar> domyśl się do kogo to się odnosi...
<zippa> Nie rodzinka.pl
<Ozil> ja mam rodzine.com
<Filar> DaZ, jak tam kozi?
<Filar> :D
<Filar> i jego system
<DaZ> dunnolol.
<zippa> chodzi o ten serial
<Filar> zippa, serio?
<zippa> serio
<Filar> zagiąłeś nas swoją nieziemską wiedzą
<Filar> ale tak całkiem serio?
<zippa> całkiem serio
<Filar> to w takim razie powinieneś iść i zagrać w simsy
<zippa> nie mam zainstalowanych simsów
<Filar> o nie!
<zippa> o tak
 * Filar nie wie co powiedzieć. Jak można nie mieć simsów? O.o
<zippa>  ściągam je
<Filar> \o/
<zippa> nie nawadze dziewczyn
<Filar> to pod wagą
<zippa> nie
<Filar> nie dziwota, że uważają cię za homosia :*
<zippa> I całą historię się kłóciłem że nie jestem , a one tak
<Qjon13> witam
<zippa> :)
<zippa> witam
<Qjon13> czy ktoś zechciałby mi pomóc, bo mimo szczerych chęci i lektury licznych poradników nie daję rady
<zippa> że ci staje
<Qjon13> chodzi o to, że nie mogę wpisać hasła w terminalu podczas instalacji programu
<zippa> swoje
<Vorbis^> Qjon13, hasła nie widać jak sie wpisuje
<Qjon13> dzięki
<Vorbis^> Ozil, zippa nie powinnieście spać? jutro do szkoły
<Ozil> ależ skąd jutro do pracy raczej
<Ozil> ja mam na 10
<szmitas> witam
<Trojanin> bry.
<szmitas> co taki spokój?
<Ozil> bo nakazano wszystkim iść spać
<szmitas> no to dokończę browarek i też pójdę, zwłaszcza, że jutro dzień zaczyna się dla mnie o 6
<dweller> heh
<TheNumb> I just wanna make you swetr
<sysek> aaaaaw shit
<sysek> zaczynaja sie przecieki gta v
<TheNumb> Ostatnie gta w które grałem to było chyba vice city.
<TheNumb> san andreas i IV tylko widziałem.
<sysek> a ja sie jaram
<sysek> od wczoraj caly czas sie jaram ;)
<qermit> GTA IV  jest fajne
<sysek> gta iv zjadlo mi mozg.
<qermit> RED Dead Redemption też
<TheNumb> Jak myślicie, mój hosting cieszy się z tego, że zapuściłem emerge -e world? <:
<sysek> RDR to bylo gta na dziki zachodzie
<sysek> to tylko przyklad, ze R* umie robic gry
<sysek> pamietam jak 4 lata temu
<sysek> kupilem jako jeden z pierwszym w polsce gta iv, na ps3 :D
<sysek> 250zl
<TheNumb> sysek: burżuj
<sysek> TheNumb: ale warto bylo
<sysek> :))
<qermit> TheNumb: jak myślisz, czy czy w pracy się cieszą jak resetuję serwer?
<sysek> chyba sprzedam xklocka i kupie znow ps3
<TheNumb> qermit: jak cholera :D
<jarek> witam
<qermit> jarek?
<jarek> czy mozeclie polecic mi prosty w obsludze konwerter WAV do MP3
<qermit> sox
<qermit> lame
<qermit> jarek: a dlaczego do mp3?
<jarek> bo to ma dzialac pod Chrome i Safari
<jarek> dzieki, sprobuje sox
<retardo> jaki odtwarzacz muzyki z radiem od last.fm polecicie?
<dweller> retardo: clementine?
<dweller> chociaż on nie ma chyba radia
<dweller> amarok ma o ile pamiętam
<retardo> pod gnome najlepiej, rythmboxa używałem ale miał problemy z lastem. sprawdzę clementine, dzięki.
<Thorbjorn> używa ktoś tej aplikacji  do bluetooth co w ubuntu siedzi?
<retardo> Thorbjorn: ja używam, co jest?
<Thorbjorn> retardo: ja chce przesłać plik do telefonu to pisze connection refused
<retardo> po wybraniu urządzenia?
<Thorbjorn> ta
<retardo> po stronie tel. wszystko OK?
<Thorbjorn> zeby  tel przeslac na kompa?
<Thorbjorn> tel ok
<retardo> no jak wysyłasz z komputera na telefon czy masz poakceptowane wszelkie uprawnienia etc?
<Thorbjorn> nie
<Thorbjorn> na telefonie sie nicnie wyswietl
<Thorbjorn> wyswietla
<Thorbjorn> hmmm
<Thorbjorn> tak jak gdybym nie mial bluetootha w lapku
<retardo> ale znajduje telefon?
<Thorbjorn> ustawilem widoczny a telefon go nie widzi
<Thorbjorn> znajduje
<retardo> a jakiś numerek błędu?
<Thorbjorn> 111
<jacekowski> android nie ma video rozmow?
<jacekowski> Thorbjorn: a co hcitool pokazuje
<retardo> jacekowski: na galaxy widziałem, więc musi mieć. jak nie wbudowane to jest do tego app jakiś.
<jacekowski> ale to ma skype i inne
<jacekowski> a czy ma normalne 3g video rozmowy
<jacekowski> bo wyglada na to ze nie ma
<retardo> iphone na pewno nie ma ale androin mi się wydaje, że ma
<dweller> ma
<dweller> ale app odpowiedni trzeba
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> honeycomb w niektorych telefonach dodaje
<jacekowski> ale przed tym nic nie bylo
<jacekowski> przynajmniej tak google twierdzi
<Thorbjorn> http://wklej.org/id/615017/
<retardo> hcitool dev
<Thorbjorn> thor@asgard:~$ hcitool dev
<Thorbjorn> Devices: hci0	00:10:60:D3:8A:B2
<retardo> a na którym momencie Ci wywala błąd? Próbowałeś z konsoli skanować urządzenia i potem się po prostu podłączyć bez podsyłania pliku?
<soee> mial ktos z was drukarke hp psc 1410?
<manishe> ja mialem.
<retardo> można czymś zdefragmentować ntfsa na ubuntu?
<manishe> retardo: nie da sie.
<retardo> dzięki
<soee> manishe, miales taki problem ze migala na czerwono kontrolka dolna przy tuszu i pojawiala sie liter E tam gdzie pojawia sie ilosc kopii ?
<manishe> tak, mialem cos takiego
<manishe> nie pamietam juz rozwiazania,ale to E sie pojawia przy kazdym bledzie
<manishe> wiec sprawdz papier, wyciagnij cartridge i wloz ponownie, sprobuj wydrukowac strone testowa i wykalibruj skanerem
<manishe> zobacz czy tuszu masz, w szczegolach sterownika masz dokladny status drukarki i wiecej testow (potrafi przeczyscic glowice itp)
<soee> manishe, nie moge nic wydrukowac
<soee> sciaganlem jakis soft do diagnostyki pod winde
<manishe> no to powyciagaj elementy
<manishe> zaden soft, wszystko w sterowniku jest.
<soee> i tam daje info ze jest błąd czy tez uszkodzone jest pioro
<soee> przeczyscilem styki i wymieniłem tusz czarny
<soee> ale dalej to samo
<soee> mam tez nowy kolor ale nie chce go na darmo pakowac bo stary jeszcze nie jest zuzyty
<manishe> hmm
<manishe> a jak bez koloru wlaczysz
<manishe> alo bez czarnego?
<soee> to samo caly czas
<manishe> aha
<manishe> no ja wiecej problemow z nia nie mialem, do konca jej uzywania bylo ok. wiec nie wiem co by moglo ci pomoc
<soee> :/
<manishe> a teraz mam praktycznie to samo co wtedy, tylko ze z dostepem przez wifi -deskjet F1280.
<Ozil> podaj dokładny kod błędu
<Ozil> manishe: ping
<mati75> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-27
<m477> ;]
<m477> witom
<m477> jaki pienkny dzien :-)
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> czesc shpaq
<Ircownik> witam wszystkich ma pewna siec - w formie hotspota- i mam pewien problem otoz domyslam sie ze jest w sieci jakis serwer dhcp. Podaje link ze skanu http://pastebin.pl/49344 - prosze rzuccie okiem - powiedzcie co mozna z tym zrobic
<Ircownik> chodzi o to ze po jakims czasie siec nie widzi dns'ow
<kichawa> zmien na wlasne
<Ircownik> moge swoja regulke iptables wprowadzic w routerze(asmax router od netii) ale nie mozna tego zapisac i przy kazdym restartowaniu ta sam bajka
<PoKrAk> sprawdz/popraw konfiguracje
<Ircownik> a czy z tego skanu mozna wnioskowac ze hosty 25-26,120 maja serwer dhcp wlaczony
<PoKrAk> aktualizuj firmware routera
<Ircownik> w jaki sposob poprawic konfiguracje - co konretnie
<Ircownik> przepraszam za literowki
<grek> czesc
<Ircownik> witam
<grek> jak zainstalowac bino 3d (player filmow 3d) - na ubuntu 11.10 - mam cos takiego
<grek> http://wklej.to/1SMZT
<PoKrAk> dhcpa a czego
<grek> http://bino3d.org/download.html
<grek> czego mu brakuje wie ktos ?
<grek> jest instlaalcja repo
<grek> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/lion-simba-bino-mt/
<grek> ale nie ma wersji 11.10
<grek> dla 11.10 jakie to bedzie
<grek> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lion-simba/bino-mt/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<Enlik> pierwszą część nazwy tam dajesz, np. lucid, karmic...
<grek> no nie ma jeszzd repo dla 11.10
<Enlik> a, jak nie ma, to nie zrobili :) ale mozesz sprobowac dla jakiejs najbliższej wersji tej którą masz - jak się będzie coś darło o zależności to wywalisz
<GronX> witam chcê dodaæ do serwera (debian) clonezillê i bootowaæ j± po lan
<GronX> nie wiem jak siê za to zabraæ
<kichawa> GronX: krzaczysz
<GronX> moze nie masz polskich znakow
<GronX> kichawa: poslich znakow nie masz
<shpaq> pewnie ma iso
 * shpaq ma recode fallback na iso
<GronX> kto¶ z Was bawi³ siê z DRBL?
<shpaq> dawno temu w trawie
<GronX> shpaq: chcê to do debiana dorzuciæ, wymy¶li³em to sobie tak ¿e zamontujê sobie obraz p³yty clonezilli w debianie i bêdê j± bootowa³ po lan i przez ssh zaci±ga³ kopie systemu
<kichawa>  łąćąćżźć
<m477> co za krzaki
<kichawa> lol
<kichawa> kklimonda: ↑
<lisu> re
<czesmir> tro
<GronX> teraz poprawnie? ±ê涼
<m477> nie bardzo
<grek> nie wymyslono nadal czegos do naprawy gruba po reinstalacji windowsa ?
<lisu> grek: wymyślono, grub update
<grek> jak sie tego uzywa
<grek> z live odpalic ?
<lisu> przydało by się z live - na googlach jest tego troche
<grek> no sa ale poradnik ktory  wszystkim dziala mi nie dziala
<grek> :)
<grek> sek zaloguje sei z live na nim i zagadam moze to jakis prosty blad
<Drathir> grek: w czytelni chyba był też jakiś skrypt o ile dobrze pamiętam...
<ubuntu> czxesc
<ubuntu> jestem na tym live
<TheNumb> ubuntu: na czym?
<PoKrAk> zachłysnoł sie zyciem i jest na live
<TheNumb> Jakie live?
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Nie rozumiem.
<ubuntu> grek z tej strony o tego gruba chodzi
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/IOs5V
<ubuntu> to partycje
<PoKrAk> lehehehehehehe
<ubuntu> jak przywrucic gruba
<PoKrAk> grub update
<PoKrAk> przeciez ci pisali
<TheNumb> rm -rf /boot
<PoKrAk> do tego www.google.pl i wpisz grub update i polookaj
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/5c03e
<ubuntu> czytam opisy ale nie czaje o co w nich chodzi
<PoKrAk> czas na windows w takim razie
<termi> ubuntu: grub ci sie wysral?
<ubuntu> tak windows go skasowal to nie moj laptop znajomy reinstalowal win i poszedl grub
<ubuntu> a uzywa tez ubuntu
<termi> live cd
<termi> terminal
<termi> -update grub
<ubuntu> mam
<ubuntu> dalem i pyta o cos
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/5c03e
<PoKrAk> qwa jaki leser ja pierdziele pierwszy wynik w google i ma odpowiedz z opisem
<PoKrAk> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/naprawa-grub-instalacji-windows-t276540.html
<ubuntu> te http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/naprawa-grub-instalacji-windows-t276540.html
<ubuntu> nie dziala
<ubuntu> kilkanascie komend cos moze zle dalem
<ubuntu> nie wie m
<PoKrAk> to szukaj dalej
<ubuntu> tu cos pisze
<ubuntu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<PoKrAk> to sie dowiedz
<ubuntu> grub-install /dev/XXX
<ubuntu> a u mnie bedzie /dev/co
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/IOs5V
<ubuntu> taie sa partycje
<Drathir> ubuntu: w czytelni na ubu sprawdź jak dobrze pamiętam chyba skrypt jest do tego...
<PoKrAk> df -h i sobie zobacz
<PoKrAk> pewnie /dev/dupa1 :P
<ubuntu> to pomoze ktos /
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> nie wiem jakies dev wpsiac
<ubuntu> ubuntu jest na /dev/sda6
<PoKrAk> pisz df -h i sie dowiesz nawet ci wielkosci poda
<PoKrAk> a grub jes pewnie na /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/MK634
<ubuntu> nei wiem czego mam sie z tego dowiedziec
<ubuntu> :)
<Drathir> a co do dysków  widzieliście co się dzieje?
<PoKrAk> znowu ubu dyski psuje
<PoKrAk> ?
<Drathir> masakra dosłownie z cenami...
<PoKrAk> a tak patrzyłem
<ubuntu> to jak grub-install /dev/sda1 ?
<PoKrAk> dobrze ze mam jakis zapas
<Drathir> i co taka powódź może zrobić...
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/41I9V
<PoKrAk> ubuntu nie wiem wrozką nie jestem co porobiłeś pewnie tak
<ubuntu> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Drathir> jak się 90 procent wszystkich dysków w jednym rejonie produkuje...
<ubuntu> nic nie porobilem
<ubuntu> mam dysk po instalacji windowsa z ubuntu
<ubuntu> i chce przywrocic gruba
<PoKrAk> wklej komunikat z błędem do google i szukaj
<ubuntu> nei znam sie na tym na tyle
<ubuntu> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45073
<ubuntu> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt/root
<ubuntu> gdzie w moim przypadku /dev/hda2 to partycja gdzie mam zainstalowanego Ubuntu,
<ubuntu> czyli u mnie sda5 ?
<PoKrAk> a pozatym zrobiłeś chroota
<PoKrAk> napewno nie
<ubuntu> nic jeszcze nie zrobilen
<PoKrAk> chrootuj sie na ubuntu z sda6 i wtedy hrub udate
<PoKrAk> wiec zapraszam do lektury tego linka co ci podałem i rob wszystko z pomyslunkiem i zrozumieniem
<PoKrAk> mount /dev/sda6 /jakis/katalog
<ubuntu> no mam
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/uln3G
<ubuntu> i co teraz ?
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> katalog dane w /
<TheNumb> oO
<ubuntu> no i
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> /dane/ to ssymlionki ogulnodostepne dla kazdego
<ubuntu> ael co z tym grubem
<termi> ubuntu:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get
<termi>             update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair-ubuntu
<termi> boot-repair i jedziesz
<termi> powinno ci pomoc
<ubuntu> dzieki juz sprawdzam
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/fbs3i
<ubuntu> samo boot-repair
<ubuntu> cos robi
<termi> wpisz gksu boot-repair
<termi> i powiedz czy ci okienko wyskoczylo
<ubuntu> tka wyskoczyly pytalo cy zaktualizowac dalem ta
<ubuntu> potem czy naprawic dalem tak
<ubuntu> pracuje nadal ale cos tam leciealo windows xp
<ubuntu> teraz jakies seti
<ubuntu> ale to chyba soft aktualizuje przy okazji
<ubuntu> ok chyba to jest to
<termi> no raczej
<termi> ja sie zwijam
<termi> nara
<ubuntu> ok dzieki
<ubuntu> szkoda ze nie ma tego po prostu w live boot menu - napraw gruba i gotowe by bylo
<termi> bo wieksozsc robi to tak jak masz tam napisane z terminala kilka komend
<termi> i po sprawie
<termi> ale to trzeba sie juz troche orientowac jak linux numeruje dyski itd itp
<termi> jak nazywa w sensie sam mialem problem z tym jakis czas temu
<termi> :)
<Drathir> ubuntu: http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/10/19/rg2-restore-grub2-prosta-instalacja-programu-rozruchowego-z-ubuntu-live-cd-desktop/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ubuntu%2Fbibliotekarz_poleca+%28Czytelnia+-+Bibliotekarz+Poleca%2
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3k7qrnl> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<ubuntu> to wiem ale wlasnie dla poczatkujacych mowie
<ubuntu> win dowsa raz na kiedys wiekszosc osob reinstaluje wiec od razu kasuje sobie gruba i najczesciej reinstalujka potem ubuntu bo te terminalowe 15 komed to za duzo
<termi> 15 komend
<termi> cos za duzo chyba dajesz
<ubuntu> nawwet wiecej
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/7dzW1
<termi> naliczylem 10
<termi> zreszta nie wazne
<termi> nara :)
<ubuntu> no to 10 ale nie wklejanych doslownie ale ok
<ubuntu> dzieki za pomoc
<ubuntu> ten dalej robi ale chyba zeobi
<ubuntu> mowi ze ok wiec restart
<qrq> Witam
<kklimonda> kichawa: słucham?
<kichawa> kklimonda: polowa tutaj ma zle kodowanie
<buharin> ktos zna jave?:P
<kklimonda> zdarza się
<kichawa> kklimonda: polowa
<sysek> ziaf
<kklimonda> kichawa: wątpię by to była połowa, widzę jedną osobę która miała złe kodowanie
<kichawa> to nie podpada pod spoleczna akceptacje slowa zdarza sie
 * buharin szuka znawcy javy:P
<m477> here
<buharin> m477, mam taki problem chce wykorzystac funkcje z klasy punkt ktora wpakowalem do listy
<buharin> m477, for(Object o: punkty)
<Drathir> hrhr dobre... http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2011/10/25/zanim-zainstalujesz-ubuntu-czyli-zasady-krytycznego-myslenia/#more-16024
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3nl7xy8> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<m477> jakiej listy
<buharin> m477, sprawdzilem kazdy object o ma inny adres
<buharin> ArrayList
<m477> i w czym problem
<Drathir> kichawa: co, gdzie, jak? Co to jest kodowanie? Hrhr
<buharin> m477, musze wykrzesac z kazdego punktu jego x i y
<Drathir> kichawa: oczywiście żartuje, ale przeważnie utf powinno być w programach ustawiane...
<m477> no to przelec przez liste i dla kazdego obiektu pobierz zmienne
<buharin> m477, zadna funkcja o.costam() nie dziala
<m477> to nie funkcja tylko metoda po pierwsze a po drugie troche nie rozumiem problemu
<m477> moze pokaz kod
<buharin> m477, w klasie punkt jest zapisany x i y i musze go wydobyc przy odczytywaniu listy
<buharin>  for(Object o : punkty)
<m477> to jest foreach?
<buharin> tak
<m477> a object o to co to
<buharin> punkt@16ba5c7a
<buharin> object o to punkt@16ba5c7a
<buharin> itd.
<buharin> m477, czyli referencja do kazdej klasy punkt
<m477> punkt jest klasy objekt? Oo
<buharin> ; D
<buharin> myslalem ze all jest obiektem
<m477> no jest
<m477> ale jest klasa object
<buharin> dzieki:)
<m477> tzn wszystkie klasy dziedzicza po klasie object
<m477> ale co to ma do rzeczy
<m477> ten punkt jest jakiej klasy
<buharin> m477, juz dziala ;D
<m477> gz
<buharin> m477, po prostu jestem tumanem
<m477> :-)
<m477> mam nadzieje że pomogłem
<buharin> m477, rysowałeś kiedyś w javie? ;)
<m477> nie
<buharin> m477, okej :P
<buharin> m477, ale nie martw się dla mnie i tak będziesz najlepszy :)
<m477> buharin: ja wiem
<m477> lol cały czas szukałem dlugo pisu który był w kieszeni Oo
<mieciu> siema siema jest ktoś?
<Wilczek> Witaj panie Mieciu :)
<mieciu> pani jak coś :D
<Wilczek> *pani
<Wilczek> :D
<Drathir> m477: szukając czegoś zawsze najlepiej "teoretycznie najdziwniejsze" miejsce przeszukać...
<mieciu> ;pp
<m477> np lodówke
<mieciu> a ja mam problema..
<m477> :-)
<m477> tez mam problem, zaraz seminarium na ktore nie chce mi sie zupełnie iść
<mieciu> ee taki problem to nie problem ;p
<Drathir> m477: oj zwłaszcza w lodówce to pierwsza możliwość... Hrhr
<Wilczek> mieciu: No to o co chodzi :)?
<Drathir> m477: jaka tematyka?
<mieciu> potrzebuje tego -#$@ accesa odpalić ..
<grek1> czesc
<mieciu> siema
<grek1> wie ktos czym moze byc spowodowane ze system nie zmniejsza predkosci procka
<grek1> w cpufreq-info
<Drathir> grek1: a proc obsługuje skalowanie?
<grek1>  available frequency steps: 2.40 GHz, 1.60 GHz
<grek1> no tak
<grek1> mam odnemand
<grek1> i caly czas idzie na 100 % czyli 2,4
<Drathir> grek1: czyli nie zmienia bo coś Ci obciąża i używa wiekszej zapewne...
<mieciu> ojoj
<grek1> tak to wyglada
<grek1> http://wklej.to/ko1Em
<Drathir> grek1: zmien na power save
<grek1> uzycie procka graniczy z 0
<Drathir> grek1: zobacz reakcje
<mieciu> ej a przez takiego vmware playera mogę exe otwierać ??
<Drathir> mieciu: wine spróbuj...
<mieciu> nie działa
<mieciu> play on linux też nic nie chce powiedzieć
<grek1> tak wyglasda
<grek1> http://wklej.to/6KTyB
<Drathir> mieciu: a coś więcej niż nie działa?
<grek1> po zmienianie na powersave
<mieciu> hmmm
<revisited> mieciu libre office ma wlasnego accessa libre calc
<revisited> i masz natywnie
<m477> Drathir: fizyka jądrowa
<mieciu> libra też miałam ciężko instalnąć ....
<grek1> tak jak by kazdy tryb mial ustawienie 2,4 gz
<grek1>  current policy: frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz.
<grek1>                   The governor "powersave" may decide which speed to use
<grek1>                   within this range.
<Drathir> grek1: zmieniasz przez applet gnome?
<grek1> porzez applet na kde
<grek1> toi kubuntu
<grek1> na innym kompie tez kde i ten sam aplet i ladnie zmienia
<grek1> i skaluje
<Drathir> grek1: procki te same?
<grek1> nie
<grek1> tu jest amd 4 rdzenie, tam i7 4/8
<grek1> tylko dziwi mnie ze piszew
<grek1>  current policy: frequency should be within 2.40 GHz and 2.40 GHz.
<grek1> no jak ma byc to jest
<grek1> wiec jak by nie kazal mu zmienic
<Drathir> grek1: cpufreqd możesz spróbować doinstalować
<grek1> mam to zainstalowane
<Drathir> to zmienić na odpowiednik amd o ile dobrze pamiętam powernowd
<Drathir> sprawdzić czy w ogóle będzie coś reagować...
<Drathir> choć na tym też powinien reagować
<Drathir> grek1: a masz wszystkie 4 rdzenie w tym kde? W gnome każdy rdzeń z osobna sterujesz...
<grek1> a moze ten konfig od frqu utils
<grek1> tak 4 sa widoczne
<grek1> tzn wyudaje mi sie ze w kazdym trybie ma 2,4
<grek1> to sie jakos uistawia w jakim trybie co ma byc ?
<Drathir> wszystkie 4 na power save przełączasz ?
<grek1> tak to sie razem przelacza
<grek1> a da sie to w konsioli przelaczyc ?
<Drathir> raz się spotkałem ze na dwóch reaguje tylko na zmianę obu jeśli różnie każdy ustawisz to robi sobie ondemand
<grek1> przez tego cpufreq ?
<Drathir> spróbuj od amd za instalować i zobacz czy będzie reagować
<Drathir> grek1: tak powinno się dać normalnie tylko komendy nie jestem pewien...
<grek1> nie ma teog powernowd
<grek1> w repo
<Drathir> grek1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_Frequency_Scaling
<Drathir> tutaj komendy masz podane
<grek1> dalem
<grek1> cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand -u 2.40Ghz -d 1.60Ghz
<Drathir> fakt z Archa ale mają świetna wiki moim zdaniem i komendy z konsoli normalnie powinny działać...
<grek1> nic nie pokazuje
<grek1> cpufreq-set -c 0 -g userspace -f 1.60Ghz
<grek1> the -f/--freq parameter cannot be combined with -d/--min, -u/--max or
<grek1> -g/--governor parameters
<Drathir> błędu nie wyrzuciło tylko zmieniło do następnej linii?
<julek> czesc
<grek1> nie
<mieciu> chyba sie poddam i na vmware windowsa zainstaluje...
<Drathir> grek1: spróbuj to na wszystkie rdzenie cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand
 * julek tez musi windowsa zainstalowac, tylko jeszcze nie wie jakiego...
<Drathir> mieciu: ale openoffice Ci nie otwiera?
<mieciu> ny
<grek1> for i in 0 1 2 3; do cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand; done
<grek1> no i niby zmienil
<grek1> a gdzie sie czyta jaki ondemand che wlaczyc
<grek1> to sie xchyba tez jakos ustawia ?
<Drathir> a applet? Co pokazuje?
<grek1> no pokazuje on demand 2,4 Gz
<grek1> ale nie zmioenia
<grek1> sie dalem zeby dal powersave i na aplecie daje jet ondemand
<grek1> nie wiem jak sie w konsoli sprawdza jak ma teraz tryb
<Drathir> grek1: ten tryb ondemand jest jeden jak dobrze pamiętam konfiguracja w pliku jakimś jest...
<grek1> no wlasnie tez mi sie tak kojazy alew nie moge znalesc gdzie i jak to sie zmienia
<Drathir> teraz spróbuj to samo ale z opcja powersave
<Drathir> htop
<Drathir> włącz film w odtwarzaczu
<Drathir> i zobaczysz jak się zmieni obciążenie procesorów na powersave
<Drathir> procent użycia procesorów powinien znacząco wzrosnąć
<Drathir> spróbuj to w konsoli:  watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo
<grek1> hm
<grek1> cpu MHz         : 2400.000
<grek1> cpu MHz         : 1600.000
<grek1> cpu MHz         : 2400.000
<grek1> cpu MHz         : 2400.000
<grek1> czyli umie zmieniac
<grek1> b jednen ma 1,6
<grek1> tylko jak teraz zeby wszystkie mnialy
<Drathir> czyli ondemand albo na jednym rdzeniu zadziałało
<grek1> no
<grek1> tylko jak mu teraz dac na wszystkie na stale
<grek1> moze byc nawet power save
<grek1> to serweer plikow
<Drathir> spróbuj tutaj jeszcze raz z c od 1do4  cpufreq-set -c 1 -g ondemand
<Drathir> wykonujesz komendy z sudo ?
<grek1> tylko nei wiemy czy ten co ma 1,6 ma on demand czy powersave
<grek1> tak ajko root
<grek1> dalem nawet
<grek1> cpufreq-set -c 3 -g powersave
<grek1> i nadal ma
<grek1> cpu MHz         : 2400.000
<Drathir> grek1: to później można sprawdzić bo w powersave przy dużym obciążeniu nadal pozostanie niska wartość o ondemand wskoczy na wyższe obroty
<grek1> no wiem
<grek1> ale nie zmienia naswet na powersave na 1,6
<grek1> caly czas ma 2,4
<Drathir> kde ma synaptica?
<grek1> tak
<grek1> mam zainstalowany
<grek1> top
<grek1> for i in 0 1 2 3; do cpufreq-set -c $i -g powersave; done
<grek1> zmienia w aplecie tez
<Drathir> uruchom i wyszukaj powernowd
<grek1> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<grek1> Pakiet powernowd nie ma dostępnej wersji, ale odnosi się do niego inny pakiet.
<grek1> Zazwyczaj oznacza to, że pakietu brakuje, został zastąpiony przez inny
<grek1> pakiet lub nie jest dostępny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych źródeł.
<grek1> E: Package 'powernowd' has no installation candidate
<grek1> root@dogmat-biuro:/home/grek#
<Drathir> ale przez synaptica graficznego bo może mieć troszkę inna nazwę
<grek1> nic nie pokazuje
<grek1> jedynie jest PowerNap
<grek1> moze z deba sie zainstaluej
<grek1> http://pkgs.org/download/powernowd
<Drathir> grek1: to power nap nie znam
<nn52> Co tam dzieci :D
<nn52> ??
<Drathir> dziwne bo w repo powinien być
<grek1> on instaluje z deb
<Drathir> możesz spróbować z paczki albo może jakieś repo go zawiera
<grek1> http://wklej.to/o8uwQ
<grek1> mam juz
<grek1> i jak tym sie zmiena ?
<Drathir> normalnie integruje się z panelem do zmiany
<grek1> hm
<grek1> dalem powersave
<grek1> i dala nic nei zmienilo sie dalej ten jeden rdzen ma 1,6 reszcze 2,4
<Drathir> grek1: jak instalowałeś napisał ze zatrzymuje cpufreqd ?
<grek1> tak odisntalowalem
<grek1> cpufreq mial konflikt
<Drathir> tak to normalne tylko jeden może być
<Drathir> a jupitera korzystasz może? Ja bym jeszcze spróbował z jupiterem czy na nim też nie będą reagować
<grek1> nie mam pojecia co to
<grek1> a ten powernow
<grek1> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Powernowd
<grek1> nie ma zeby recznie ustrawic
<grek1> ?
<Drathir> to taki mały programik zarządza częstotliwością procesora potrafi wyłączać niektóre urządzenia jak wifi pad itp w celu oszczędzania energi
<grek1> ok instaluje go
<grek1> no on tez nie zmiena
<grek1> korde masakra
<grek1> zwlaszcza ze keidys na tym kom,pie dzialalo tyo
<grek1> chyba na poprzednim ubuntu
<Drathir> zmieniało się chyba jakoś tak powernowd -s 1600000 ale tego nie jestem pewien więc lepiej nie próbować...
<grek1> powernowd -s 1600000000
<grek1> zmiena 2 rdzen
<grek1> na 1,6
<grek1> to samo  z 240000000 zmienia na 2,4
<grek1> czyli umie nim stetrowac tylko dlaczegozmiena tylko dla drugiego rdzenia
<grek1> ma on w opcvjach ktorego rdzenia to dotyczny ?
<grek1> nie widze tego a chyhba jest ?>
<grek1> moze zapodac aktualizacje do 11.10 ?
<grek1> moze to cos dac ?
<Drathir> grek1: dc
<Drathir> grek1: ten program ma jakieś ustawienia?
<Drathir> ten na panelu
<Drathir> w gnome dużo osób robi błąd nie wiedząc ze jeśli ma 4 rdzenie osoba musi 4 razy uruchomić applet i w każdym zmienić rdzeń od 0 do 4
<grek1> hm
<grek1> ok doinstaluje gnome i sprawdze
<Drathir> grek1: aktualizacje wątpię choć kto wie... Od 10.04 problemów większych z tym nie mam na laptopie przed laptop potrafił się nie słuchać jak chciałem żeby cicho chodził teraz już jest ok... Tak wiem konfiguracja dużo robi, ale jeśli działało a by zepsuli szybko
<Drathir> powinni naprawić...
<grek1> ok za chwile bedzie gnome to w gnomie sie sptrawdzi
<grek1> z 7 min
<Drathir> grek1: a to czysty system? Gnome to sporo tego będzie trochę... I tylko nie gnome 3 bo tam nie wiem czy będzie choć słyszałem ze lepszy me unity bo paski posiada,ale osobiście nie testowałem...
<Drathir> grek1: ok
<Drathir> grek1: jeśli będzie reagować będzie można wrócić do cpufreqd i też sprawdzić...
<grek1> gnome samo instaluje
<grek1> nie ubuntu-desktop
<grek1> nie uzywam unity
<grek1> no sporo 170 mb pobiera
<Drathir> to nie to co lxde lub fluxbox drugie chyba niecałe 10mb
<Drathir> grek1: choć osobiście albo zmiana na gnome3 albo kubuntu zawita... Dobrze ze nie odważyłem się na aktualizację bo bym się zdenerwował hrhr
<grek1> no ja przeszlem na kubuntu
<grek1> i zadowolny jestem bardzo w sumie
<TheNumb> grek1: a nie przeszedłeś przypadkiem?
<Drathir> bo to unity to w ogóle do niczego nie przydatne... Jeszcze do 10.04 będzie trzeba się wrócić które jak do tej pory moim zdaniem najlepsze...
<grek1> poza tymi gnome kerning i kde weallet - to sa mega wkorwiajace wirusy
<grek1> nie przypadkiem testowalem sobie
<grek1> i tak na zmiane raz kde pare miesiecy raz gnome
<grek1> unity patrzylem tyko przez chgwile
<TheNumb> Co to jest Gnome Kerning?
<grek1> ogolnei fajne ale nei dla mnie
<grek1> no te portfele
<grek1> nie wiem czemu ale jak ma sie kde i gnome
<grek1> oba sie nie otwieraja
<grek1> i po zalogowaniu pyta mnie jeszcze 2 razy o haslo
<grek1> raz dla tego raz dla tego
<grek1> a ubuntu one zalezy on gnome-kerning wiec nawet na kde to mam
<Drathir> aha to te bazy kluczy...
<grek1> ale to nowosci wiec pwenie naprawioa
<foreste> czesc
<Drathir> ech... dc
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<Drathir> witaj...
<Drathir> co to rootnode leży?
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave satan
<Szatan> yeah!
<Drathir> http://rootnode.pl/uf17a199.gif
<nn52> o/
<Drathir> rootnode.net też tak dziwnie nie bardzo... Ciekawe o co chodzi...
<zippa> siema
<zippa> Jak wgrać KDE
<zippa> Bo mnie Unity wnerwia
<zippa> jest tu ktoð
<zippa> *ktoś
<Wilczek> zippa: sudo apt-get install kde-full kde-l10n-pl ?
<zippa> dzięki :-)
<zippa> bo muszę przeinstalować Kompa , bo w sobotę kupię dysk
<Wilczek> Lol
<Wilczek> Znaczy
<Wilczek> Wymontujesz wszystko
<Wilczek> I poskładasz ponownie?
<Wilczek> :P
<Ozil1> ludzie ghost itp
<zippa> Nie kabel SATA i tyle
<zippa> i zasilanie
<Ozil1> kto przeinsalowywuje i tymbardziej poprawnie działającego linuxa
<Ozil1> nawet jak się przenosi na nowy dysk
<zippa> ja
<zippa> Bo sprzedaję wraz z OS-em
<Ozil1> przekopiuj partycje gparted i potem live cd i przywrudzgruba i po robocie masz w stosunku 1do1
<zippa> Jak się robi partycję w Ubuntu tak napisać żeby 13 latek to zrobił
<zippa> :-)
<zippa> Dostałem 4 z chemi :-)
<Drathir> Jak dobrze pamiętam to ktoś tutaj w serwerach siedział...
<zippa> =>
<Drathir> Ozil1: ghost potrafi przenosić pomiędzy różnymi rozmiarami dysku?
<zippa> Mam obecnie 160 GB , a chcę 320 GB gdzie kupić w elektromarkecie czy sklepie komputerowym
<zippa> :-)
<Ozil1> jasne
<Ozil1> używam często
<Ozil1> ale wtedy musisz stworzyć samemu partycje na nowym dysku
<Drathir> Ozil1: oczywiscie robiąc obraz i to przenosząc na inny dysk 1do1 żeby przeniesione było, nie bezpośrednio kopiując z dysku na dysk...
<zippa> Kto napiszę mi poradnik na e-mail : zippa@t.pl
<Ozil1> jeżeli chodzi o gparted to tworzysz partycje na nowym dysku a potem klikasz na partycji źródłowej copy na docelowej o większym rozmiarze paste
<Ozil1> i tak do wszystkich partycji
<zippa> A kolega straszy mi wirusem
<Drathir> jak dobrze pamiętam w raidzie wiem ze to nie problem wrzucając większy dysk z mniejszym po prostu część miejsca będzie nie wykorzystana...
<Ozil1> a po operacjach na partycjak odpisznasz stary dysk w to miejsce wpinasz nowy dysk z pokopiowanymi partycjami o wiekszym rozmiarze i butujesz live cd i wykonujesz to
<Ozil1> http://tweetless.wordpress.com/2009/12/05/przywracanie-gruba-2-na-ubuntu-9-10/
<Ozil1> dobra lece pracować tak w skrucie każdy powinen to wiedzieć i jest w formie klikanej więc luz
<zippa> A kolega mnie starszy wirusem się bać czy NIE
<Drathir> Ozil1: a tak z dysku na dysk kopiować to wiem ze to teoretycznie nie problem bo od nowa utworzy partycje na nowym ciekawi mnie czy jeśli zrobi się dokładny obraz całego dysku do jednego pliku to czy to potem musi być identycznej wielkości dysk żeby sobie poradzi
<Drathir> l czy może być większy...
<zippa> :-)
<zippa> Dałem PYTAnie , a tu nic
<GriGi> zippa, bój się bo kolega to na pewno chakier i jak zechce to nawet może Ci fizycznie uszkodzić płytę główną, no a jak dobrze pójdzie to zdalnie można by tak chatę spalić
<GriGi> ;)
<zippa> Ale coś z partycją i układem graficznym
<GriGi> Ale co, już coś się dzieje? :P
<GriGi> ja nie wiem bo nie czytałem poprzednich wypowiedzi, tylko sobie żartuje tutaj ;)
<zippa> Nie daje sąsiadom neta, mi taki jeden plebs mnie wkurza , bo dostał laptopa to jest HERO to mnie straszy bo ma znajomego hakera i mi oraz koleżance włamie się do PC
<GriGi> Jak masz Ubuntu to nie masz czego się bać, tacy hakierzy trenuja tylko na Windowsach i jak zobaczą linuksa to są bezsilni
<GriGi> a tak na serio to nie wiem dlaczego bierzesz to na serio, pewnie jakieś gimbusy :P
<zippa> Ale ten jego znajomy zhakował całą firmę z debianem
<GriGi> To powinien już siedzieć :P Chyba że "nosi biały kapelusz"
<zippa> Ale ubunciak tak go przezywam jest na debianie
<Drathir> w większości przypadków wystarczy coś w stylu sudo ufw enable odpalić
<zippa> Ok \
<GriGi> oczywiście to też powiedział Ci sąsiad, daaaaj pan spokój. Pewnie jeszcze *.gov hacknął, co zresztą w Polsce chyba wyczynem by nie było.
<zippa> :-)
<GriGi> ja tam się nie znam ale z tego co słyszałem to raczej nie.
<Drathir> GriGi: rządowe w polsce to samo hackujące zapewne są nikt nie musi pomagać z zewnątrz...
<GriGi> A może być i tak, jak komuś się jakiegoś przetargu zachce to i coś się popsuje pewnie.
<zippa> A my na kursie Angielskiego mamy Mandrivę + windows XP
<GriGi> Mandriva to mój pierwszy linuks był :).
<Drathir> jak dobrze pamiętam to jakiś czas temu było głośno ze porty nie były pozamykane w ubu o ile dobrze pamiętam ale na bank już to naprawili...
<zippa> A tablica interaktywna działa + wine
<zippa> A mi z komputerowego radzili mi Kubuntu , ale wziąłem byka za rogi i Ubuntu
<Drathir> jak się nie bawisz w stawianie serwerów to tym bardziej ciężej będzie zapewne znaleźć luki w systemie...
<Filar> przecież to się różni tylko środowiskiem...
<zippa> Że jest dobry dla początkujących
<Drathir> zainstaluj jeszcze kde i będziesz mógł powiedzieć ze masz 2w1
<zippa> No na bank jak będę robić z dyskiem do wgram KDE
<Drathir> fakt do 11.04 osobiście mógłbym polecać początkującym powyżej to już nie bardzo...
<Filar> wątpię, żeby kde znacząco różniło się 'łatwością' od unity
<Filar> ale nie używałem ani jednego z tych gui, więc nie wiem
<zippa> Ale jaki był śmiech u znajomych jak zrobiłem "wyjście z szafy" . Mariusz mam Ubuntu , a on co
<Drathir> ja unikałem kde, bo jak dla mnie zbyt bardzo windowsowaty z wyglądu, ale jakieś tragiczne nie jest...
<zippa> A oni mają stereotypy w głowie z Linuksem
<Filar> a ja nie próbowałem, mój pecet by sobie nie poradził z tym :D
<Drathir> unity to muł taki moim zdaniem zamiast wszystko szybko robić to robi się dłużej...
<Drathir> co 10.04 to 10.04
<zippa> Ale porównaniu z windowsem to szybko odpala
<Filar> co xfce to xfce, co arch, to arch :]
<Filar> zippa, przykro mi ale wiele stereotypów jest prawdą
<zippa> A kolega miał 10.04 z tą Unity i wywalił na XP
<zippa> To że nie ma programów
<Drathir> Filar: jaką masz spec kompa?
<Filar> 10.04 z unity?
<Drathir> o tak tak arch jak narazie bardzo pozytywnie...
<zippa> Core II duo , GTS 450 I GB , 160 GB , 2 GB
<Drathir> Filar: broń boże, żeby do 10.04 dali unity...
<Filar> 512mb RAM, procesor jednordzeniowy amd sempron 1.3GHz, jakiąś chińską płytę główną, kartę graficzną 128mb nvidia jakaś, nie chce mi się sprawdzać jaka
<zippa> OMG
<zippa> Jaki OS
<snakejoint> witam zna się ktoś na kręceniu ?
<Drathir> zippa: do takiej konfiguracji te 2gb ramu to troszkę słabo... Min 4...
<snakejoint> witam zna się ktoś na kręceniu ? CPU
<zippa> 2 GB działa dobrze 2x1 GB
<Drathir> Filar: sempronik mmm choć wiekowy to dobry sprzecik...
<Filar> snakejoint, zapal sobie jointa, to się samo podkręci :]
<Drathir> snakejoint: jeszcze nie zalegalizowali...
<Ozil1> dla mnie nie muszą i tak pale
<Drathir> Ozil1: ale publicznie chyba nie kręcisz? Hrhr
<zippa> Mój pierwszy PC : Pentium 4 , 1 GB, 100 GB , GT 8950 512 MB po licznych zmianach
<snakejoint> nie wiem jak podkręcić Bartona żeby działał stabilnie
<Filar> I nie potrzebne mi lepsze parametry. Nie mam linuxa po to, żeby grać.
<Filar> Aczkolwiek jak się to sypnie (to rzeczywiście wiekowy sprzęcik :]), to nie będę miał wyjścia...
<Ozil1> no nie tylko w domku
<Drathir> p4 broń boże przed tym... Nie przepadam osobiście za bardzo... Dziwne te procki były...
<zippa> Ja zmienię ta tablet z 8 ,ale jak będzie Ubuntu do tabletów to tak wgra się
<Filar> nie wystarczy jakiś netbook edition?
<zippa> Pożyjemy poczekamy
<Drathir> Filar: zapomnij, żeby się sypna wymień tylko zasilaćz na nowy...
<snakejoint>  skąd wziąść ustawienia napięcia do FSB dla Bartona ?
<zippa> Ja grałem na pierwszym PC sims 2 i zasilacz do wywiany
<Filar> drathir, zanim padnie?
<zippa> :-)
<Drathir> Filar: z takich energo tylko ul-ka asusa
<zippa> A nie nawidzę radiówki
<Drathir> Filar: nie bo po takim czasie przeważnie największe prawdopodobieństwo że zasilacz trafi i może spalić płytę...
<Drathir> snakejoint: nie kręc z początku napięciami najpierw próbuj same taktowanie fsb lub możnik podnosić
<zippa> http://allegro.pl/ubuntu-11-10-linux-pl-5z55-dystrybucji-do-wyboru-i1884725392.html opyla się
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5vzhjbq> (at allegro.pl)
<snakejoint> Drathir nie wiem jakich napięć potrzebuje żeby ruszył na 166 sunchro z pamięcią
<snakejoint> czyli 333mhz
<snakejoint> To jest Kt400a pamięci max 400mhz - CPU- 333
<Drathir> snakejoint: najlepiej zmieniaj programem spod systemu płyta na końcu...
<Drathir> podnos o niewielkie wartości max co 5 i testuj każda wartość jednocześnie monitorując temp.
<snakejoint> będę musiał poszukać ... Powiem że ten Barton może przebić lepszego o generacje Semprona Palermo 1.6
<zippa> =>
<Drathir> to 1.6 jak dobrze pamiętam więc do 1.8 powinieneś dać radę podciągnąć jeśli dobra płyta zasilacz i chłodzenie...
<snakejoint> Testuje Obliviona i na Sempronie 1.6 200mhzCPU 200Ram miał 60fps. Na Bartonie przy 1.1 100CPU 166Ram - 50Fps
<zippa> OMG mam coś źle w tym PC
<snakejoint> Teraz przeniosłem się na Bartona na K400A - tutaj mogę więcej podkręcić
<Drathir> zippa: zależy kto robił jak fabryczny to napewno masz coś źle hrhr
<snakejoint> on może się kręcić do ok 2.5 Ghz
<snakejoint> bo to mniejwięcej taki model
<zippa> Bo z moim Smartphonem nie łączy
<snakejoint> na szybszych ustawieniach - bez zmian mnożnika tylko fsb133 chodzi na 1.6Ghz ale XP nie wstaje
<Drathir> nie wiem wiem ze amd stare nazewnictwo i taktowanie miał dziwne zawsze było trochę niższe niż model...
<zippa> nie wstaje xD
<Drathir> nie łączy przez co ?
<zippa> przez Rhythmboox
<snakejoint> prawdopodobnie przy 133mhz musze juz zwiekszyc napiecia - nie chce chodzic nawet na synchro Ram133-cpu133
<snakejoint> a czytam ze kolesie dochodza do 180fsb
<Drathir> Filar: jak zasilacz nie padnie powinien Ci jeszcze długo służyć... W razie kupna nowego zawsze na serwer można przeznaczyć hrhr
<Filar> w sumie nawet o tym nie pomyślałem...
<snakejoint> chce zeby poszedl na 333mhz jak powinien chodzic domyslnie
<Drathir> snakejoint: nie podkrecaj odrazu za dużo, bo to zależy od wielu czynników...
<Drathir> Filar: serwerki to świetna rzecz hrhr
<Filar> może on chce się najarać dymem ze spalonych podzespołów...
<Filar> :]
<snakejoint> Drathir aha windows 64 nic mi nie dal na Sempronie amd64
<Drathir> Filar: wiesz zależy jaka płyta główna i na boxowym chłodzeniu też nie ma co szaleć poza tym żeby zasilacz wytrzymał...
<zippa> I  pinkny zapach w pokoju i sieni też
<snakejoint> sciagnelem Sajber XP ,Black Edithion i XP64 +SP2 2011
<snakejoint> w dodatku Oblivion mial crashe co mnie ostatecznie zniechecilo
<Drathir> snakejoint: takich egzotycznych rzeczy bym się bał...
<snakejoint> Teraz jestem na Sajberze -bardzo przyjemny system
<snakejoint> SP3 + Direct9c + Java + Firefox3
<Drathir> no może i fajny ale bezpieczeństwo ważne też...
<nn52> Ciekawe... na Windows 200 nie da sie zainstalować Flasha o.O
<snakejoint> bezpieczenstwo ?
<nn52> 2000
<snakejoint> 3 lata bylem na POWERXP + SP2 .Wystarczal mi Jetico albo Kerio
<Drathir> nn52: coś wyrzuca?
<Drathir> snakejoint: to modyfikowane systemy niewiadomo co w nich jest...
<nn52> nic ,tylko błąd... :P no nic... dobrze że mam jeszcze instalke z 7.0 ta przynajmniej działa :D
<nn52> pusty bład... xD
<zippa> =)
<snakejoint> Drathir wazne ze dobrze chodzą
<nn52> propo windowsów..... Windows 7 ile potrzbuje minimum ramu by się zainstalować / załadować? :D
<Drathir> nn52: flash najnowszy?
<snakejoint> po za tym mam kilka skryptow do uslug itp - wylaczam pomoc zdalna itp
<snakejoint> globalnie
<Wilczek> nn52: Domyślnie 256, ale po przerobieniu płytki i zainstalowaniu to się nawet na 64MB ram odpali:D
<Drathir> snakejoint: a w tle boty keyloggery i tym podobne...
<Filar> <Drathir> Filar: z takich energo tylko ul-ka asusa
<Filar>  możesz rowinąć? Na podzespołach na prawdę mało się znam
<nn52> Wilczek, no właśnie.... odpaliłam na 128mb ram xD
<Filar> naprawdę*
<snakejoint> Drathir bedzie czas to przeskanuje ...ale watpie . Sajber edition wielu ludzi instalowalo i nie natrafilem na opinie zeby ktos trafil na jakies gwno
<snakejoint> takze napewno juz skanowali
<snakejoint> i to nie z takim sprzetem jak moj
 * Filar slaps Drathir around a bit with a large trout 
<Drathir> nn52: widziałem kiedyś 64 albo 32 mb i celeron słaby ale to filmik a czy to fotomontaż czy nie nie wiem...
<nn52> Drathir, realne, ja windows xp 8 odpaliłam na 16mb ram :> , niestaty nie miałam starego PCta który ma 8mbram by stestować
<nn52> xp *
<nn52> chociaż u mnie głupio na bardzo starym blaszaku na Windows XP wygląda : Pamięć : 1,06 GB (1024+64mb)
<snakejoint> ten Barton domyslnie powinien chodzic na 1.65v na 166mhz ,a nie chce...
<denysonique> w przeciwieństwie do Ubuntu jak się Kubuntu miewa?
<snakejoint> skąd wziąść manuale do epoxa ?
<Ozil1> ze strony epoxa ?
<snakejoint> a probowales na nia wejsc ?
<Drathir> Filar: dc
<Drathir> Filar: to tak asus ul-30 bardzo fajna mała wielka zabawka...
<Drathir> nnmaszyna wirtualna kvm można się pobawić...
<Filar> ok, dzięki
<Quintasan> Bry wieczór
<Quintasan> denysonique: Całkiem dobrze się miewa, obecnie przekazujemy bug reporty na bugzillę KDE
<Quintasan> Niestety mała regresja się wkradła i czekam na patcha :S
<Drathir> Quintasan: bry bry
<Drathir> openBSD i Gentoo są systemami nastawionymi na bezpieczeństwo?
<Drathir> Filar: i jak tam Asus straszny wygląd ?
<BlessJah> openbsd tak
<BlessJah> gentoo?
<Drathir> BlessJah: tak dokładnie jestem ciekaw czy coś w tym prawdy...
<Drathir> a osobiście jeszcze kontaktu nigdy nie miałem...
<Drathir> choć kiedyś zapewne sprawdze cóż to takiego jest... Narazie Archa trzeba trochę pomęczyć...
<qrq> Witam
<Drathir> witaj..
<qrq> Oglądałem HP 7.2 :D Ale lipa -_-
<Drathir> qrq: HP 7.2?
<qrq> Harry Potter i Insygnia Śmierci Część Druga
<Drathir> qrq: to tak specjalnie, żeby nie chciał nikt więcej...
<Wilku> Wystraszył się mnie ;/
<Drathir> Wilku: dzisiaj pełnia?
<Wilku> Drathir: idk, nie chce mi się dzisiaj wyć ;f
<Drathir> Wilku: jak nie ma to raczej nie miał czego się wystraszyc...
<Drathir> dc raczej tylko...
<qrq> ? :D
<Drathir> qrq: takie omdlenia...
<nn52> Czytałam sobie ciekawy artykuł o liczelnośći polski. Mimoże że jestemy na +,to i tak nas ubywa xP. w roku 2050 będzie nas 29 mln. a w 2100 tylko 11mln ( jeżeli nic się nie zmieni)... ło.. nie wiedziałam że polacy tak szybko wymrą....i to dzięku beznadziejnej polity rodzinnej.
<czesmir> wth?
<Drathir> nn52: o... na plus ?
<qrq> Coś mi się poprzewracało
<nn52> Drathir, ta +0,01 mamy
<nn52> ale to i tak za mało...
<Drathir> nn52: hrhr no tak to w sumie na plus jednak...
<nn52> najbardziej poszkodowani są Litwini i Rosjanie ,Litwinów będzie 790tys w 2100 r. a rosjan 63mln.
<nn52> Rząd polski coś z tym musi zrobić.. nas ma przybywać jak za komuny, a nie ubywać... :>
<nn52> ZUS już się mocna ksztusi.... że niema pieniędzy dla milionów emerytów... a dlaczego? , bo za mało ludzi w wieku produktywnym i za mało dzieci się rodzi...
<nn52> qrq, nudzi ci sie? :>
<nn52> z tym wchodzeniem i wychodzeniem
<julek> nn52: zamierzasz sie mnozyc?
<julek> ech...
<nn52> julek, będzie kasa, będą dzieci :>
<julek> kupisz se?
<nn52> nie , ale kaa potrzebgna na wychodzenie.. jeśc coś muszą , w czyms chodzić tez....i ksiązki do szkoły... w hugo dorogie... chyba że beda chodzić o samych zeszyatch
<nn52> kur.. kasa potrzebna na wychowanie*
<Drathir> nn52: niech więcej "cudów" wymyślają to napewno osoby po studiach będą pracować...
<julek> hmm... nigdy nie myslalem o tym z tej strony
<julek> podobno dzieci same rosna
<julek> a edukacje mamy darmowa, wiec nie mow, ze cos trzeba wydawac
<nn52> julek, ksiązki do 1 gimnazjum, dla młodszej siosry kosztowały mnie 931zł! , to prawie cała moje wypłata... a sprzedać już sie ich nie da, bo rok inne..
<julek> heh...
<julek> pomijajac stosunek jakosci tej wiedzy do ceny...
<nn52> julek, jak darmowa, to niech państwo mi zrefunduje całe wyposarzenie... to będzie darmowa, jak narazie musze płacić..
<julek> zrobmy jeszcze ministerstwo zywienia
<julek> bedziemy sie zrzucac w podatkach i kazdy codziennie bedzie dostawal miche paszy
<Drathir> nn52: rozsądne rozumowanie... Dodaj do tego też czas jaki osoby muszą przeznaczyć żeby te życie zawodowe jakoś wyglądało i żeby do czegoś doszli, znów czas i okazuje się nagle ze na potomstwo już trochę za późno...
<nn52> a nie daj borze dzieco niema jednej ksiązki ,to mnie jeszcze je zabiora ,bo ja wyrodna siostra/matka.. nie wiem jak potraktują.
<julek> btw, to prawda, ze tusk chce utworzyc jakies ministerstwo innowacji?
<Drathir> julek: wiesz ile książki kosztują do szkoły? Hrhr
<julek> i ministerstwo energetyki?
<julek> Drathir: heh... wiem... tak sobie trolluje
<julek> Drathir: mi nie musisz tlumaczyc
<nn52> wywaliło
<julek> a i tak te ksiazki gowno warte
<nn52> co mnie omineło? :D
<julek> nic
<Drathir> julek: same językowe z jednego przedmiotu ponad stowe potrafią kosztować...
<nn52> julek, gówno wartei kosztowane...
<julek> Drathir: jezykowe to juz w ogole farsa
<julek> takie niby mamy madre i nowoczesne spoleczenstwo
<julek> kiedys srednio-rozgarniety licealista umial powiedziec pare zdan w jakims obcym jezyku
<nn52> julek, wiesz jak cwania sie wydawcy ksiązek???. Ksiażka do 1 gim JEDNA kosztuje 64zł (j.polski) ,wiec te samą ksiązkę podzili na 3 częsci i sprzedają po 50 zł....
<nn52> cwaniactwo
<julek> dzisiaj "przyjazna szkola" wydaje kwity na "wyksztalcenie ludzi, ktorzy nawet po polsku mowic nie potrafia
<nn52> żerują na ludzuach
<Drathir> julek: a dodaj do tego tutaj dowolne brzydkie słowo wybrane przez Ciebie osoby z ministerstwa lub dyrekcja szkoły która co roku książki zmienia to już tragedia...
<julek> nn52: bo taki system
<julek> a teraz mamy niby internet, filmy, wszedzie angielski...
<nn52> julek, język polski mówiny jest tylko z domu , gramatyka końcy się w 2klasie ginazjum , a potem każa czytać 3 lektury na miesiąc po 800stron , nie tłumaczac ich , (często są statropolską gwarą pisane)
<julek> Drathir: ja tych gnoi nie wybieralem
<julek> nn52: co ty za przeproszeniem pierdolisz?
<nn52> wiec poco polski w szkołach... mój były nauczyciel z Historii mówił po śląsku...., i połowa klasy w technikum  mówiła po śląsku lub dialektami lokalnymi
<Drathir> a co z tego ze w książce od gegry jest to samo jak nie musi być nowe wydanie poprawione... Po kupieniu okazuje się że większość to tylko pozmieniane nr stron
<nn52> julek, to nie ja, a pewiem profersorek z uczelni wyższej
<julek> nn52: afair to obecna pani ministrzyca zredukowala ilosc lektur
<nn52> julek, może i tak , ale nauczyciele dołożyli
<nn52> ;>
<julek> taa... nauczyciele to trybiki w machinie
<nn52> po 2 klasie gimnazjum j.polski to marnowanie czasu
<nn52> a można przeznaczyć te lekcje na Fizyke
<julek> ktory z nich odwazylby sie zrobic cos poza programem?
<julek> (i ktory jest w stanie cokolwiek dodac?)
<julek> nn52: ja uwazam, ze polski jest bardzo wazny
<nn52> julek, zadawają mase zadań domych prac, a potem płaczą że maja za dużo do sprawdzania... no  k/mac sami sobie nalewają
<julek> przede wszystkim cwiczenie stylu wypowiedzi
<julek> a lektury sa istote w aspekcie historycznym
<julek> to ksztaltuje tzw. wiedze ogolna...
<Drathir> nn52: nauka w szkole to porażka gonienie z materiałem nie patrząc czy uczeń umie jak nie rozumie to w domu, ale weź pod uwagę że uczeń jeden a przedmiotów ile i każdy nauczyciel twierdzi że ich przedmiot najważniejszy i później albo 1 albo dzieciaki zarywają
<Drathir> noce w gimnazjum...
<julek> dla mnie np. program z matematyki jest wadliwy
<nn52> julek,i co z tego! jak dzieci nie rozumieja lektur pisane staropolską gwara, nauczciele żadko je tłumaczą... | Gramatyka jest uczona polubownie. | Zobacz w internecie jakie jest dysmózgowie . 15stolatek pisze cos w stylu "Ide do sklpó , bo mama mi karze coś kópić"
<julek> uczenie jednego wzoru skroconego mniozenia i klepanie do tego 100 przykladow
<Drathir> julek: to nie znaczy że Ty nie wybierałeś tutaj wybieranie bez wyrzucenia wszystkich jak leci i od nowa stawiania wszystkiego wątpię żeby coś dało...
<julek> Drathir: na dobry poczatek wystarczyloby przyjac zasade, ze nie kazdy musi miec srednie wyksztalcenie
<julek> i podniesc wymagania
<nn52> Gdyby język polski był uczony ja w innych krajak - Jako aspek Języka. To dziś nie było by kaszubskiego,śląskiego i poznikały mi dialekty  lokalne. Ale nie, każą uczyć lektór , zrobie pare dyktand, a co inna dzielnica, inny dialekt... :>
<julek> nn52: twoj jezyk akurat jest fatalny
<nn52> każa czytać lektury* (sorry moga być błędy, bo już noc , troche mylą się mi klawisze)
<nn52> julek, nie słyszysz jak mówię.
<julek> a jesli chodzi o lektury to podobala mi sie jedna rzecz ktora giertych zrobil - wywalil z programu ferdydurke
<Drathir> julek: zmieniać program odważyć się tylko mogą prawdziwi nauczyciele z powołania których jest na palcach w dzisiejszych czasach...
<julek> bo to w ogole kpina, ze kujony uczyly sie na pamiec "interpretacji" tej ksiazki;)
<nn52> julek, siostea koleżanki czytała Fedydurkę w 2 liceum. =)
<julek> Drathir: bo na nauczycieli czesto ida miernoty, kujony, ktorzy sami sie do niczego nie nadaja...
<julek> Drathir: przyklad... wezmy takich chemikow
<julek> jak ktos sie zna na chemii to prace znajdzie bez problemu, chemikow jest malo, praca jest...
<nn52> julek, ja nie wiem po co takich pierdół ucza na j.polskim. Przecież w rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej nie zapytają ' Jak wierze Oda do młodości pomógł panu/pani wybrać w spośród tylu ofert pracy , akurat naszą"
<julek> a jak ktos sie nie zna... to idzie uczyc innych
<nn52> jak wiersz*'
<julek> nn52: chyba mamy inna koncepcje...
<Drathir> julek: szczerze bez urazy bo to nie reguła, ale jak widzę czasem tych fachowców z papierkiem to nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać w takiej sytuacji...
<qrq> Powiem wam tyle...
<qrq> Dobranoc
<qrq> :)
<julek> Drathir: bo studia ksztalca masowo
<julek> qrq: dobranoc
<nn52> a potem wchodze do mcdonalna i mówie " panie Technik/Inzynier poproszę frytki" :D
<julek> nn52: jak ktos nie posiada tej "ogolnej" wiedzy to moim zdaniem wstyd...
<qrq> Ktoś musi robić na filozofów teoretyków :)
<nn52> julek, chodzi o to żeby wkońcu uczyli coś przydatnego.
<Drathir> julek: a podobno małego księcia wyrzucili i po co?
<nn52> Bo aktualnie uczysz się wszystkich pierdół jak inni.....albo w cale się nie uczysz.
<Drathir> julek: młodzi niestety w większości teraz nie będą chcieli po studiach za grosze pracować...
<julek> nn52: jak ktos chce sie uczyc praktycznych rzeczy to niech idzie na kurs obslugi spychacza
<julek> a nie do liceum
<julek> Drathir: wlasnie, to jest problem
<julek> Drathir: moja kolezanka (studentka 4go roku na scislym kierunku) lubi ciuchy i kwiaty
<nn52> julek, nie rozumiesz mnie. Chodzi o przydatność przyedmiotów.. Czy Historia ci pomorze? Nie bardzo...., więcej Fizyki i , Matematyki i Chemii... ew. Bialogi... to są najprzydatniejsze przedmioty..
<julek> Drathir: i mowi, ze wolalaby byc kwiaciarka, albo krawcowa...
<julek> problem jest taki, ze dzisiaj kazdy studiuje, na studia idzie sie "z automatu"
<nn52> Drathir, no, a sporzała na to z perspektywy potrzeby rynku?
<julek> nn52: tobie by sie przydal powrot do szkoly i pisanie wypracowan;)
<Drathir> julek: jeśli za ogólną wiedzę uważasz z histy kucie w którym roku xxxx lat temu kto zmarł i ile miał dzieci i jak się nazywały tylko żeby tego się nauczyć i zaraz zapomnieć to jak dla mnie takie szczegóły powinny być dla osób które zamierzają iść dalej w tym
<nn52> julek, przyganiał kocioł garnkwoi
<Drathir> kierunku...
<julek> nn52: a historia... no przepraszam, ale ja nie mam szacunku do ludzi, ktorzy nie wiedza o jalcie, o tym jak demokracja doprowadzila do rozbiorow...
<lorpio> Drathir a kto Ci kaze to kuc? :D
<nn52> julek, demokracje zostaw na WOS.
<lorpio> chcesz to sie ucz nie to nie :P przeciez Cie nikt nie zmusza nie? :D
<julek> Drathir: ludzie na poziomie od prostakow roznia sie tym, ze pamietaja o historii
<julek> prostakom wystarczy zwykle zeby z dnia na dzien sie nazrec
<julek> a "czlowieka na poziomie" odroznia to, ze potrafi sie wypowiedziec i ma cos do powiedzenia
<Drathir> nn52: a się wtrące historia pomoże gdyby się uczyli jak przetrwać po wybuchu atomówki bez elektroniki takich ciekawostek powinni uczyć, a nie...
<nn52> julek, Szacunek to pojęcie względne... Nie powinnismy żyć przedłością, tylko przyszłością. Historia miała nas nauczyć by nie popełniać błedów... Niestety to nic nie daje! popełniamy takie same Historia nas niczego nie nauczyła
<julek> a nie tylko o tym, czym aktualnie sie zajmuje
<lorpio> a nie prostacy przy zarciu rozmyslaja nad bitwa pod grunwaldem
<lorpio> :D
<nn52> Drathir, to zostaw PO ( Przysposobienie Obronne)
<julek> ta... zostawmy po, na matematyce uczmy dodawania pieniedzy, a na polskim jak sie podpisac
<nn52> Przed atomówką nie da się przeżyć.... pył radioaktywny szybko pozabija :> nie mówią o wysokiej temperaturze
<nn52> jeszcze zależy jaka to atomówka, jakie reakcje zachodzą , i ilu fazowa
<julek> heh...
<julek> nn52: widze, ze sie znasz
<Drathir> julek: ale powiedz mi co Ci pomoże taka wiedza o tej historii w dzisiejszych czasach? Jedynie żeby się komuś pochwalić że wiesz i zrobić dobre wrażenie niestety się przyda...
<lorpio> z historii wie
<lorpio> :D
<nn52> julek, nie demokracja doprowadził do rozbiorów.... a zrywanie sejmów... tak propo...
<nn52> i brak wojska..
<lorpio> mocne rozkminy macie :D
<nn52> mówią o upadku I RP
<lorpio> ale po paru latach jak skonczycie szkole :D
<Drathir> lorpio: jak nie będziesz kuc to Cię przeważnie posadzą...
<nn52> mówiąc*
<julek> Drathir: dlatego szkola srednia powinna byc dla tych, co ich interesuje
<lorpio> to zdecydujecie ze jednak sie wszystko przydalo
<lorpio> :D
<lorpio> chuj wie co Ci zycie przyniesie ze tak sie wyraze ;)
<julek> Drathir: jak kogos nie interesuje to niech sie uczy obslugiwac spychacz
<julek> tzn. w ogole zacznijmy od tego, ze program powinien byc ustalany w szkole
<julek> kazda szkola moze miec wlasny
<julek> a nie jeden, sluszny, panstwowy
<nn52> Demokracja jak wiemy to najgorszy system sprawowania władzy jaki jest, lecz najlepszy jaki altualnie wymyślno. Demoracja może się przejśc w Państwo Opekuńcze,a te zaś łatwym krokiem w Komunizm lub totalitarym... =)
<julek> wtedy pewnie powstalyby szkoly dla informatykow, dla historykow itd
<Drathir> nn52: po było ciekawe jest jeszcze w ogóle...?
<lorpio> julek od tego masz studia!!!
<lorpio> LOL
<julek> nn52: bredzisz, nie bede sie wdawal w dyskusje
<nn52> Drathir, w wielu Technikach tak
<julek> lorpio: lol, teraz masz w polsce ludzi z matura, ktorzy nie potrafia pisac
<nn52> julek, oczywiści , ty klepiesz regółki , a ja regółki  mieszkam w realizmem i wyciągam wnioski.
<julek> lorpio: i 2mln studentow ktorzy sie do niczego nie nadaja
<lorpio> julek bo mysla tak jak TY
<lorpio> na chuj mi polski
<lorpio> na chuj mi historia
<lorpio> przeciez mnie to nie interesuje
<lorpio> :D
<julek> nn52: naucz sie pisac, bo mnie zaczynasz wkurwiac, nie klepie regulek;)
<nn52> julek, przyganiał kocioł garnkowi
<Drathir> nn52: da radę organizm potrafi nawet i do promieniowania przyzwyczaić badania w strefie czernobyla były prowadzone na zwierzętach...
<Drathir> no nie mówię że w epicentrum wybuchu...
<julek> lorpio: przeczytaj co pisalem wczesniej, bo gadasz bzdury
<lorpio> julek no to o czym ty piszesz? chcesz szkoly informatyczne, hostoryczne itd... a nagle wyskakujesz z tekstem ze Ci ludzie z tych szkol sie do ncizego nie andaja?
<lorpio> zastanow sie nad tym co piszesz...
<nn52> Drathir, jakieś kilkanaście kilometrów od epicantrum napewno, zachodzi wiele mutacji komórek :>
<Drathir> julek: szkoły mało wiedzą co uczniowie powinni się uczyć...
<julek> lorpio: nie czytales tego co wczesniej pisalem, nie bede z toba dyskutowal
<lorpio> LOL
<lorpio> julek sypnac tu Twoimi cytatami?
<julek> Drathir: ale rodzice wiedza do jakiej szkoly poslac dziecko... i taka szkola, ktora dostosowuje sie do poziomu ucznia chyba jest gowno warta
<lorpio> [00:55] <julek> wtedy pewnie powstalyby szkoly dla informatykow, dla historykow itd
<lorpio> [00:56] <lorpio> julek od tego masz studia!!!
<lorpio> [00:57] <julek> lorpio: i 2mln studentow ktorzy sie do niczego nie nadaja
<lorpio> proste?
<julek> lorpio: wczesniej nie czytales
<Drathir> julek: z szacunkiem do Kobiety proszę...
<julek> lorpio: dzisiaj kazdy ma srednie wyksztalcenie, nie wazne czy debil, czy nie
<julek> i kazdy moze isc na studia
<julek> i to jest patologia
<lorpio> nie kazdy je konczy :)
<lorpio> a jesli by zrobili tak jak ty mowisz
<lorpio> srednie szkoly
<julek> a wczesniej pisalem, ze jesli ktos nie ma "ogolnej" wiedzy, to nie powinien miec sredniego wyksztalcenia
<lorpio> informatyczne
<lorpio> historyczne
<lorpio> itd
<lorpio> to wtedy by byla dopiero patologia
<julek> nie... wtedy byloby tak jak kiedys
<lorpio> bo w sredniej szkole cie poprostu przepychaja :D
<Drathir> nn52: ale nie wszystkie mutacje muszą być śmiertelne... Hrhr niektóre wręcz przeciwnie uodporniają jeśli są stopniowe i długotrwałe, dodatkowo warunki terenu teren górzysty dobrze izoluje np...
<julek> Drathir: promieniowanie jonizujace jest zawsze szkodliwe i nie da sie na nie uodpornic
<julek> Drathir: a w okolicach czarnobyla zyja zwierzeta bo tam wlasciwie nie ma promieniowania
<nn52> Drathir, spore te góry musiały by być... znaczy dośc wysokie.
<lorpio> julek co by bylo jak kiedys? :D wiecej ludzi do lopaty czy jak?
<lorpio> :D
<lorpio> bo sredniej szkoly nie skonczyli?
<Drathir> julek: nie zgodzę się nie każdy uczeń musi być z wszystkiego orłem... Dlatego nauczyciele powinni umieć wspierać ucznia w takich sytuacjach i Ci z powołania to potrafią, inni mają gdzieś bo on to ma umieć i tyle...
<julek> lorpio: dzisiaj absolwent europeistyki, czy innej socjologii nie zostanie stolarzem
<lorpio> pytam sie
<lorpio> "co by bylo jak kiedys? :D wiecej ludzi do lopaty czy jak?"
<lorpio> a nie o stolarzach mi tu wyskakujesz :D
<Drathir> julek: niestety żyjesz w polsce wystarczy że masz pieniądze będziesz miał każdy papierek...
<lorpio> lol
<lorpio> nastepny
<lorpio> a gdzie tak nie ejst niby?
<lorpio> :D
<julek> lorpio: a ile teraz masz absolwentow pracujacych na zmywaku?
<julek> lorpio: po cholere wydalismy pieniadze na wyksztalcenie socjologow?
<lorpio> Drathir gdzie masz te kraje gdzie wszyscy pieniadze olewaja?
<lorpio> :D
<julek> tak by poszedl do zawodowki i zostal rzemieslnikiem
<lorpio> musze sie tam wybrac
<lorpio> :D
<Drathir> julek: teraz w strefie wybuchu choć promieniowanie jest nadal niebezpieczne to żyją niektóre gatunki zwierząt...
<lorpio> julek ale wlasnie zwodowka to jest taka szkola o ktorej mowisz :D
<lorpio> kierunkowa
<lorpio> :)
<julek> lorpio: i wlasnie - ktos chce praktycznej wiedzy jak nn52 to idzie do zawodowki, a jak ktosa chce sie uczyc to do liceum
<julek> a teraz w ogole likwiduje sie zawodowki
<nn52> nn52 skończyła Technikum Informatyczne
<nn52> odpierdol się od niej
<nn52> ^^
<lorpio> no bo sie czasy zmienily...
<lorpio> omg
<julek> nn52: heh...
<nn52> potem nn52 poszła do pracy =)
<Drathir> nn52: czy spore każde są dość dobra zapora przed efektami takiego wybuchu... Wszystkiego nie zatrzymają napewno ale pomoc zawsze trochę pomogą... Najlepsze miejsce na schronienie... No chyba że ma się prywatny schron... Hrhr
<lorpio> nie ma juz tylu miejsc przykladowo we warsztatach
<lorpio> bo wszysko zastapily komputery
<nn52> Drathir, a  zbuduje sobie taki prywatny , dorba myśl heh :D
<lorpio> wiec tylu zawodowek nie musi byc :D
<nn52> julek, osobiście uważam że techikum to zmarnowany czas, bo mogła isć do liceum , rok mnie i też matura :>
<nn52> rok mniej*
<julek> nn52: heh...
<julek> uczylas sie polskiego 4 lata?
<Drathir> lorpio: nie mówię, żeby kupić odrazu papierek... zwykła polibuda nie wypadniesz dopóki masz kasę na poprawki...
<nn52> julek, no pech!
<julek> nn52: i zdalas mature z polskiego?:)
<julek> i z dyktand sie smiejesz?:)
<julek> nn52: nic do ciebie nie mam, nawet lubie jak przylazisz z tymi swoimi problemami...
<julek> ale matury z polskiego bym ci nie dal i nie masz sie co szycic, ze nie jestes zbyt oczytana:)
<julek> moze i lepiej, ze nie doczytala:)
<nn52> bardziej zależało mi na matematyce roższerzonej ^^
<nn52> temu technikum :D
<Drathir> nn52: daj namiar na priv jakby co chętnie bym zobaczyl jako to na zdjęciach będzie wyglądać... Hrhr
<nn52> Drathir, =D zbuduje sobie go 40 metrów pod ziemią :D
<nn52> Może i nie zawszę piszę poprawnie, za to umiem liczyć i mnie się na pieniądzach nie da wyrolować =D
<denysonique> widze że troche naśladujecie: http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/50641-female-foss-dev-quits-tech-industry-due-to-harassment
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qppzsz> (at www.itwire.com)
<Drathir> julek: widać, że się lubicie, ale dalej nie dokończe hrhr
<nn52> Drathir, my się tylko droczymy =D
<Drathir> julek: swoją droga dobrze musicie się znać, że odważyłeś się takie wnioski wyciągać...
<julek> Drathir: heh... pare linijek mi wystarczylo:)
<nn52> Czasem trzeba ponażekać =
<julek> moim zdaniem styl wypowiedzi to wizytowka czlowieka...
<nn52> julek, tutaj raczej z Tobą się zgodzę. :>
<nn52> Chociaż reakcje i zachowania człowieka też go kreują na tej wizytówce.
<Drathir> julek: nie skomentuje tego o tych paru linijkach...
<Drathir> julek: powiem tylko że osobiście odnoszę zupełnie przeciwstawne wrażenie, choć wiem że z rzeczywistym faktem jak jest naprawdę to nie ma nic wspólnego...
<nn52> Drathir, jedni wciągają linie, czy tam kreski.... , a jedni jarają zioło :>
<Drathir> nn52: hrhr
<nn52> Skoru mu kilka wystarczyło, by zobaczeć moją wizytówkę.... chociąz uważam że po 1-nej fifce by ją szybciej zobaczył...
<julek> hmm...
<nn52> chociaż chemia różnie działa na ludzi :>
<nn52> jece nara :> do jutra
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<Drathir> to wracając do OpenBSD coś ważnego trzeba o nim wiedzieć tak jak Arch podobno trudny niby jest...
<julek> heh... bsd
<julek> mialem kiedys freebsd
<julek> chyba z pol roku uzywalem
<julek> albo i dluzej
<julek> ale nie tesknie... moze kiedys sobie zainstaluje dla zabawy
<Drathir> czy może free
<julek> freebsd bardziej "przyjazne" niby
<Drathir> chociaż to dwa różne projekty czy open nie istnieje?
<julek> ale w sumie bez roznicy
<julek> linux jest lepszy jesli masz nowy sprzet
<julek> albo jakis nietypowy...
<julek> w bsd sa czasem problemy ze sterownikami
<julek> a wlasciwie to w linuksie sa czasem, w bsd sa czesto;)
<julek> porty we freebsd sa fajne
<julek> ale imo portage w gentoo i tak lepsze
<julek> a arch nie jest trudny, instalacja dosyc prosta, obsluga managera pakietow banalna
<julek> mozna zainstalowac w sumie w pare minut, pozniej tylko doinstalowac X i dziala
<Drathir> ciekawe czy duża roznica w sposobie obsługi...
<julek> bsd i linuksa?
<Drathir> tak
<julek> imo zadna... w koncu oprogramowanie wlasciwie to samo
<julek> no troche inne podejscie np. w kwestii konfiguracji
<julek> np. freebsd ma /etc i /usr/local/etc
<Drathir> Arch jak dla mnie banalna instalacja choć angielski "dobrze" znać jedynie trzeba...
<Drathir> julek: a to coś nowego... Ciekawe...
<Drathir> zresztą ja przeważnie jak coś nie działa to szukam po wszystkich możliwych katalogach mogących mieć powiązanie z danym programem...
<julek> mi sie juz nie chce bawic
<julek> zainstalowalem ostatnio stabilnego debiana
<julek> tylko musze go poustawiac, a jakos nie mam motywacji:)
<julek> z przyzwyczajenia uzywam archa
<Drathir> z solarisem miałem chwilowy kontakt kiedyś i nam wrażenie że cięższy od ubu troszkę w wykorzystaniu zasobów...
<julek> ja kiedys mialem na probe solarisa 10, ale nie dzialal jak trzeba
<julek> mam tez gdzies jakies plytki z opensolarisem co rozsylali
<julek> solarisa 10 tez mam na plytce z sun:)
<julek> wysylali za darmo chyba w 2006
<julek> albo 2005
<Drathir> w Archu moim zdaniem jest fajne to, ze na dzień dobry ma się praktycznie pusto... I samemu się wszystko tworzy...
<julek> no... ale niestety te aktualizacje...
<julek> ja ciagle uzywam wielu starych programow na gtk2
<Drathir> a co z aktualizacjami?
<julek> za czesto
<Drathir> hrhr o.O
<julek> i nie ma dobrego sposobu zeby jakos sobie uporzadkowac to wszystko
<Drathir> to właśnie bardzo dobrze chyba, że często?
<julek> no dla mnie nie
<julek> gnome3 nie trawie
<julek> i wiem, ze nigdy nie bede
<julek> ostatnio mysle sobie o kde czy nie wrocic
<Drathir> tak na dobra sprawę nie powinno Ci się zainstalować nic ponadto co masz obecnie...
<julek> ale ja mam jakies programy z gnome2
<julek> ktore arch chce mi aktualizowac
<julek> czasem sa problemy z zaleznosciami z xorg i catalyst
<Drathir> juale podobno arch chyba oba posiada w repo swoim czy już tylko 3?
<julek> tylko 3
<julek> chyba, nie wiem, moze jest jakies repo z gnome2
<julek> tak jak kiedys byl kdemod, mozna bylo miec kde3 dlugo po premierze kde4
<Drathir> np jajko ma nowsze niż w ubu...
<julek> w ogole kdemod bylo fajne
<julek> porozbijane na pakiety
<julek> np. chciales miec program kmail, ale nie interesowal cie kalendarz i czytnik rss
<Drathir> a próbowałes do nich napisać z zapytaniem ? Widzę ze na stronie szybko aktualizowane pakiety więc może pomyślą nad rozwiązaniem też...
<julek> to instalowales tylko pakiet z kmail, a nie cale kdepim
<julek> sa pkgbuildy, mozna sobie samemu budowac
<julek> ale mi sie nie chce;)
<Drathir> a to ciekawe że tak część programu pocztowego się dało...
<julek> kde skladalo sie z kilku pakietow (jak teraz)
<julek> ja z kde uzywalem tylko kilka programow wiec nie mialem potrzeby instalowania calego
<julek> ale po premierze kde4 wlasciwie projekt umarl
<julek> tzn z kde4 juz nikt sie nie bawi
<julek> http://web.archive.org/web/20070302104428/http://kdemod.ath.cx/features.html
<Drathir> zw poczytam...
<julek> lista funkcji kdemod, dodatkowo lista paczek - np. jak chcialem kpdf to nie musialem instalowac calego kdegraphics
<julek> bo reszty i tak nie uzywalem
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-28
<julek> ide, dobranoc
<m477> dzien dobry:)
<Drathir> julek: kolorowych...
<Drathir> dc
<Drathir> m477: bry bry...
<m477> Drathir: ładny poranek
<Drathir> hrhr
<m477> nom
<m477> Drathir: co tam
<Drathir> zastanawiam się... dlaczego jeszcze nikt nie wymyślił czegoś na zasadzie możliwości darmowego przetestowania różnych platform...
<Drathir> w stylu maszyny wirtualnej oczywiście...
<Drathir> bo znaleźć kogoś na linuxie kto udostępni prywatne-domowe zasoby czy jakiegoś serwera to mało realne...
<Drathir> to pierwsze oczywiście z faktu małej ilości osób korzystających z linuxa a drugie czyli co do serwera z racji bezpieczeństwa...
<m477> nie prosciej zainstalowac po prostu
<Drathir> a takie coś w możliwością prze testowania na maszynie wirtualnej co dajmy na to o określonym czasie przywraca obraz swój i porzuca zmiany ciekawa rzeczą by było...
<m477> :-(
<Drathir> z jednej strony tak prościej, ale z drugiej fajniejszy jest dostęp zdalny...
<Drathir> transfer oczywiście przycięty do jakiś 128/256 kilo na osobę na konsole zapewne w zupełności by wystarczył... To takie ograniczenie na wszelki wypadek by było...
<Drathir> możnaby było próbować na żywym serwerze, ale to niebezpieczne a maszyna wirtualna bezpieczna i łatwo przywrócić do ogólnego wyjściowego stanu...
<Drathir> A tak poza to Arch ma świetna wiki...
<Drathir> a z drugiej strony ubu ma świetna pomoc za sprawa forum...
<Drathir> a nawet mając dostęp do serwera i tak zapewne byś nie robił nic czego nie jesteś pewien...
<m477> nie śpimy Panowie :-)
<inzaghi89> nie
<inzaghi89> ale chcieliby;p
<m477> inzaghi89: taki ładny dzień
<m477> chyba
<inzaghi89> e, ciulowy;p
<m477> czemu ? :-(
<inzaghi89> ażem niewyspany i odnosze wrażenie, że dziewczynie włączył się algorytm 'złości'
<m477> :-/
<m477> ja wstałem po drugiej
<inzaghi89> po kiego tak wcześnie?
<m477> bo poszedłem spać wcześnie
<m477> nawet piwek nie odpiłem taki zmarnowany byłem
<inzaghi89> no nie, za nie dopicie piwa... to śmierć Ci się należy;p
<m477> ale spokojnie, jak wstałem to dopiłem
<inzaghi89> masz minus, nie tłumacz się
<inzaghi89> nie jesteś godzien być facetem! :P
<inzaghi89> piwo zawsze trzeba dopić, piwa się nei wylewa
<m477> pf
<m477> kurcze katarek mnie dopadł
<inzaghi89> to jest kara
<inzaghi89> ciesz się, że ci klejnoty nie odpadają jeszcze;d
<m477> od kogo
<inzaghi89> od boga piwa
<m477> ^.^
<inzaghi89> btw. dziś kolejny koniec świata ponoć
<inzaghi89> wg Majów
<inzaghi89> miał być wczoraj, ale przełożyli na dziś;d
<m477> jebać ich :-(
<inzaghi89> to już mój 3 koniec świata z rzędu, w który pracuję
<inzaghi89> mam nadzieję, że ktoś na fb wrzuci zdjęcia
<m477> niesamowite :o
<inzaghi89> no
<inzaghi89> lulz, pomnik Kaczyńskiego w Wołominie
<m477> fuj
<m477> za zasługi dla narodu
<inzaghi89> no to na pewno
<inzaghi89> za to że się rozbił chyba
<m477> tak
<sysek> :o
<m477> ;o ?
<m477> ile dziśaj wódeczki pójdzie to tego nikt nie wie
<jacekowski> 1st
<m477> 2st
<m477> jacekowski: co '1st'?
<m477> nie spać!
<lisu> re
<m477> lisu: Witam
<sysek> ble imprezy.
<Drathir> m477: no już nie śpimy, nie...
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> czesc shpaq :)
<nn52> o/
<grek> czesc
<grek> potrzebna pomoc
<grek> :(
<grek> grek@grek-dv7-laptop:~/bino$ lspci |grep Audio
<grek> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<grek> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<grek> nei dziala audio
<grek> dzialalo
<grek> teraz napisal ze urzadzene zstalo usuniete
<grek> to laptop wiec raczej nie zostalo
<grek> i dzwieku nie ma
<grek> da sie mu kazac jeszcze raz poszukac
<grek>  ?
<grek> w urzadzeniach audio sa te karty
<grek> ale dzwieku brak
<grek> zadzialalo samo
<grek> :)
<grek> chyba sie przelaczyl sam na hdmi out
<qermit> grek: wspieram cię
<grek> hm nio i znikly urzadzenia audio
<grek> odtwarzanie dziala ale nagrywanie nie
<grek> czym mozna testowac miktoforn
<grek> poza dzwonienem do kogos na skype
<nn52> grek, czyli Skajpaj ci działa ?
<grek> nie
<grek> nagywanie nie
<nn52> yhy
<nn52> restartowałeś na chama alse/pulseaudio ?
<grek> jak sie to restaruje ?
<grek> a jaest jakis cos pokazujace sygnal z mikrofonu \
<grek> ?
<grek> zeby nie robic tego polaczenia testowego na skype
<grek> do sprawdzenia mikrofonu
<nn52> ja restuje wszystko za pomoca services alsa restart     <-przykładowo
<grek> ale nie wiem jak sie to pulse nazywa
<grek> services pulse restart
<grek> nie dziala
<qermit> grek: ls /etc/init.d/
<grek> no pulseaudio to sie nazywa
<grek> po restarcie dalej mikrofon nie naggrywa
<grek> ok cos w sutawieniach
<grek> w podgladzie widac mikrofon i rusza sie
<grek> czyli dziala
<grek> kwave
<grek> nagrywa ladnie mikrofon ale skype nei
<grek> google talk tez nei
<grek> samo sie zmienia na hdmi audio
<grek> w ustawieniach nagrywania
<grek> moze da sie jakos wywalic hdmi audio
<grek> nie uzywam tego i nie bede uzywal
<grek> da sie jakos usunac / zablokowac urzadzenei
<grek> radeon hd 5600
<grek> hdmi audio to sie samo wybiera
<qermit> grek: nie da się
<qermit> masz zbyt dobrą kartę graficzną
<grek> :)
<grek> no dziala ladnie nowka laptop
<grek> padevchooser
<grek> niby do wybierania ale nei mam w repo
<grek> kubuntu 11.10
<grek> z tej strony da sie pobierac
<grek> ?http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-universe-amd64/padevchooser_0.9.3-2ubuntu4_amd64.deb.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wm72uv> (at pkgs.org)
<grek> no da sie
<grek> padevchooser zależy od libpulse-browse0 (>= 0.9.8); jednakże:
<grek>   Pakiet libpulse-browse0 nie jest zainstalowany.
<grek> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania padevchooser (--install):
<mati75> sudo apt-get install -f
<grek> ok tu jest
<grek> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/padevchooser/0.9.3-2ubuntu4
<grek> i tak nie dziala
<grek> grek@grek-dv7-laptop:~/bino$ padevchooser
<grek> padevchooser: error while loading shared libraries: libnotify.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mati75> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libn/libnotify/libnotify1_0.5.0-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tc7nxj> (at se.archive.ubuntu.com)
<mati75> to zainstaluj
<grek> acha ok
<grek> znalazlem ze zostal zastapioy prez pavucontrol
<Enlik> psuje
<Enlik> lepiej mieć libnotify "oficjalne" IMO
<grek> ok zainstalowalem
<grek> ale nie dziala dalej ok musze popracowac puzniej sie tm zajme
<grek> dzieki za pomco
<Wizzir> cześć, nóby
<m477> widze ze fire fox jest zbyt tępy żeby jave zainstalowac ...
<m477> ze o oprze nie wspomne
<termi> a chroe?
<termi> chrome*
<m477> o dziwo działa
<buharin> m477, hej mam problem w javie:P
<buharin> m477, nie wiesz czy sie bedziesz znal bo z rysowaniem zwiazane
<Ozil> Elo boby
<Ozil> co tam u was słychać ?
<nn52> nic ciekawego
<Ozil> o proszę piękna seniorita jest online
<Ozil> a ja dziś ogólnie odpoczywam a ty >
<nn52> seniorra :>, taka stara nie jestem
<Ozil> dobrze
<nn52> ja nic nie robie i w tym sęk.
<Ozil> no ja dziś miałem mieć sporom robotę ale klient przełożył i mam wolne niestety nie udało mi się przełożyć klientów z jutra i poniedziałku na dziś
<Ozil> i się nudzę !!!
<drakhan> Poczytaj elementarz.
<Ozil> nn52: jak brzmi twoje imię ?
<nn52> ja pracuje na zlecenia... , ide i bire zlecenie i jade w pizdu....., a nieche mi się dziś....
<Ozil> no za chwile wszystkich świętych a w sobote 2 dni imprezy Halloween
<nn52> i tak ze zlecen mam już 4.300 pln prawie =/
<Ozil> no to ładna sumka
<Ozil> ja w październiku na czyto jakieś 3400/ 3800
<Ozil> no to powiesz mi swoje imię seniorra
<nn52> Ozil, kłery dostałeś
<Ozil> kłery ?
<Ozil> co to jest ?
<nn52> Ozil, wiadomośc prywatna
<nn52> pod nazwa kanału powinien pokazać się mój nik
<Ozil> no dostałem prywatną i masz na imię Ilko
<nn52> musiałes pisać to tu... teraz się dowiedzą mr.....
<Ozil> no przepraszam
<Ozil> ładnie i oryginalnie oraz rzadko spotykane
<Ozil> no to może pogadamy ba priv ?
<Drathir> m477: jak lisek javy nie potrafi zainstalować?
<nn52> Ozil, mam kategorie A1/BE /CE/D1/ <- moja marzenie wypełnić wszystkie rubryki prawa jazdy =D
<Ozil> ja mam tylko B
<Ozil> helenka ostatnio zapracowana na skype ciągle ma zajęta
<Ozil> moim marzeniem jest mieć bliźniaki
<nn52> Moim jest mieć 10tke dzieci :D, ale troche odległe...
<Drathir> .grek niech moduł hdaudio intela wczyta na dźwięk pomaga a i mikrofon tylko z tym działa z chipami od ati to chyba jakieś realteki.
<grek> zadzialalo
<grek> z tym device choserem
<grek> po restarcie ustawil sie na wewnetrzny ddzwiek i wyglada jak by dziakalo
<Drathir> drakhan: elementarz jest teraz chyba biały a to czysta profanacja...
<drakhan> Drathir: nie wiem, cokolwiek z podstawami języka polskiego niech będzie
<drakhan> najlepiej wydanie bonusowe z oddzielną sekcją o zasadach prawidłowego używania znaków interpunkcyjnych
<drakhan> Heh, teraz nawymyślali jakieś demokracje, prawa człowieka, moralność itp :(
<Drathir> Elementarz tylko zielony powinien być... Hrhr
<drakhan> Przydałby się jakiś odstrzał sanitarny. Tym bardziej mnie to przekonuje, gdy słyszę jakiegoś Tedunio jak leci u kogoś.
<drakhan> I w takich sytuacjach szlag trafia moje stoickie wyjebanie :(
<qrq> W dzisiejszych czasach trudno zjeść coś świeżego :D
<qermit> ma ktoś może hp_laserjet_p1005.plugin ?
<GriGi> Ktoś wie jak można poradzić na coś takiego że jak włącze kompa to nie mam dźwięku, musze podłączyć i odłączyć coś na minijacka, wtedy działa
<GriGi> Ubuntu 11.10
<GriGi> głośniczek pokazuje wtedy normalnie, tak jakby był na full
<GriGi> ale nic nie słychać, nawet "pyk, pyk" przy zgłaśnianiu, ściszaniu.
<drakhan> GriGi: musisz pokombinować z wpisami w /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<drakhan> Często poruszany temat.
<GriGi> okay, popróbuję coś wygooglować jak to popularny problem.
<matti_> hej
<matti_> re
<GriGi> re
<matti_> kum
<zippa> Pomocy istaluję os i jak się robi partycję
<zippa> I oraz Hej :-)
<Wilczek> zippa: Hej i n/c
<zippa> jak i nie ma lipy
<zippa> co porabiacie
<zippa> Dajcie komendę do wgrania KDE bo mi się kartka posiała
<Wilczek> ...
<Wilczek> sudo apt-get install kde kde-l10n-pl
<Wilczek> Wrrrrr
<zippa> Mam dość szkoły swojej
<zippa> A działa pod KDE centrum oprogramowania Ubuntu =>
<Wilczek> Tak
<Wilczek> I czemu masz dość szkoły?
<zippa> Bo jeden mały frajero-skejto-kozak się przyczepił
<Wilczek> Twój najlepszy przyjaciel po fachu?
<zippa> nie ja nie gadam z facetami ostatnio
<zippa> A on w wczoraj mnie bił tak że go ledwo ledwo by było po nim
<zippa> tak go dusiłem
<zippa> A mój PC jest jakiś nienormalny
<Wilczek> Why? ;f
<zippa> Już 3 raz instaluję ubuntu 11.04 i się nie chcę wgrać :-(
<matti_> zippa: Debiana sobie postaw albo minta
<Wilczek> zippa: Dlaczego?
<zippa> Nawet chciałem zadzwonić do Kosmica.pl
<zippa> Nie wiem ten frajero-skejto-kozak tak kozaczy do mnie od samego początku roku tak że mnie bił na podwórku szkolnym , i dziś na przerwie dobrze że go przechwycił kolega z klasy jak nie to było sajgon dziś
<zippa> debian dla mnie jest za trudny , a mint to taki linuksowy XP
<zippa> I dziś mam w d..... takich ludzi , minta , i windowsa 95
<matti_> a ubuntu coraz bardziej kiepści się
<zippa> No jak mamy na pc 9.10
<matti_> ten jeszcze dawał radę z tego co pamiętam
<matti_> czemu nie zainstalujesz sobie kubuntu
<matti_> tylko doinstalowujesz do ubuntu kde
<zippa> A mój pleckak z podręcznikami na 6 lekcji waży 4 kg
<zippa> A z 20 % podręczników nie używamy
<GriGi> już gdzieś w Polsce mają eczytniki zamiast podręczników, fajna sprawa
<zippa> A nie mogą zrobić np . NTT , albo Aristo netbooka z Ubuntu i cena by spadła o 20 %
<zippa> do szkół
<GriGi> no ale to nie jest e-ink i wszystko traci sens
<GriGi> nie chciałbym gapić się w zwykły ekran zamiast w podręcznik
<zippa> :-) Jeszczę się instaluję
<Wilczek> GriGi: Ta, w naszym gimnazjum dostali te czytniki pierwszoklasiści, ale to wygląda tak, że książki przynoszą do szkoły i zostawiają, a czytnik używają tylko w domu, ze sobą noszą zeszyty do szkoły jedynie
<zippa> Może stwożymy podręcznik dla szkół od podstawówki aż do liceum
<Wilczek> Ooooooo
<Wilczek> I będziemy wozić ciężarówką
<Wilczek> ;P
<GriGi> Wilczek, acha, rozumiem, to jest w Wielkopolskim bodajże, nie?
<zippa> Np podstawówka edu ubuntu gimnazium Debian liceum Fedora
<zippa> I płyty z Live CD z OS-em w podręcznikach :-)
<GriGi> nie rozumiem, po co dla każdej szkoły inny OS?
<GriGi> bez sensu :P wystarczy zrobić wersje cyfrowe tych podręczników co teraz są np w EPUBie.
<GriGi> zresztą teraz chyba jest taki przepis że każdy nowy podręcznik musi być w wersji cyfrowej i papierowej.
<zippa> A jak ma być
<zippa> z OS-em
<GriGi> podręcznik?
<zippa> Ja napiszę pod podstawówkę
<GriGi> ale do czego podręcznik, nie wiem o czym mówisz ;)
<zippa> Do informatyki , analizowałem podręcznik do informatyki to całe 100 % to Windows
<GriGi> Wilczek, to prawda że nie można tam wgrywać własnych książek? Nie wiem czy masz doczynienia z tymi czytnikami ale może wiesz, bo jak nie to słabo.
<GriGi> aa, do informatyki, rozumiem, myślałem że ogólnie o podręcznikach
<zippa> Ale będzie Praca zbiorowa polskiego forum Ubuntu
<GriGi> ale i tak chciałbym taki czytnik ze szkoły dostać.
<zippa> ja też bo mój plecak waży 4 kg , a nawet 5
<GriGi> nie no, dużo nie waży mój ale to i tak fajna sprawa. A chcę kupić jakiś e-ink tak czy inaczej, pewnie Kindle.
<zippa> Jak mam 7 lekcji to 5 kg jak 6 to 4 kg
<zippa> Pobieranie pakietów jezyków 445:59 żal
<GriGi> do gimnazjum chodzisz? dużo tych książek, pewnie jeszcze jakieś ćwiczenia do podręczników.
<GriGi> współczuję :P
<zippa> no ,a z połowy nie używam , a muszę
<GriGi> niestety, ale tacy nauczyciel są
<matti_> zippa: czemu nie zainstalujesz sobie kubuntu
<matti_> tylko doinstalowujesz do ubuntu kde
<zippa> Bo kotka nie ma dżemu
<zippa> Czy pralki Samsunga są dobre
<zippa> kde będzie centrum oprogramowania
<qrq> Witam
<zippa> witam
<zippa> dziś tak padłem ze śmiechu bo kolega na sprawdzianu napisał : Ze tryb życia zwierząt : sika, s*a,je
<zippa> *sprawidzianie
<zippa> A ja mam tak że jak nie mam znajomych na FB to jest nikim
<zippa> w rl
<zippa> po za dziewczynami
<sysek> zief
<sysek> kuwa
<sysek> juz mnie ten dzieciak irtyuje
<Filar> który?
<Filar> zippa?
<Filar> taaa...
<sysek> tak
<Drathir> GriGi: co do zwykłych podręczników wątpię żeby producent wersje cyfrowe robił... Co do literatury każda książka powinna mieć kopie cyfrowa, a przynajmniej do tego dążą... Captcha np się też do tego przyczynia...
<Filar> nie jesteś sam...
<Drathir> sysek: hrhr uważaj na przekliniaka...
<sysek> czort z nim
<Drathir> ciekawe czy dostał upgrade na bad words, bo pamiętam że prace trwały...
<matti_> ktoś sprawdzi
<matti_> ?
<matti_> jeśli chodzi o ten upgrade?
<sysek> a o co chodzi
<matti_> dobra sam sprawdzę
<matti_> cholera
<sysek> super
<matti_> chyba nie było upgrade
<sysek> czlowiek chce pomoc
<sysek> a idz w czort
<matti_> ale nie rozumiem sysek czemu się denerwujesz
<Drathir> matti_: już zapewne do listy dopisany zostałeś hrhr...
<Drathir> sysek: pomagać warto denerwować się już nie...
<sysek> nie denerwuje sie przeciez
<GriGi> Drathir, wiem właśnie, recaptcha. Też jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć w te wersje cyfrowe podręczników bo niby gdzie je dostać, chyba że tylko trzymają jakby szkoła od nich chciała, ale podobno taki przepis jest/ma wejść.
<sysek> tzn denerwuje, ale na co innego
<matti_> do jakiej listy bo trochę nie na czasie jestem
<Drathir> sysek: a to dobrze jeśli nie...
<matti_> sysek: pij piwo
<matti_> szkoda nerw
<sysek> nie moge wydawac kasy do jutra.
<sysek> a tak bym sobie kupil po robocie
<Drathir> GriGi: wątpię czy wejdzie bo taki podręcznik max 10zł powinien kosztować... A im nie będzie się opłacać...
<Drathir> matti_: do listy osób piszących brzydkie słowa później wchodzi gnom i rozdaje nagrody hrhr
<sysek> muhahahah
<sysek> dzieki chinom bedzie instniec UE
<sysek> muhahahhaah
<sysek> absurd
<matti_> Drathir: a co mogę wygrać
<Drathir> lol lux veritas nie no to już się w głowie nie mieści... Rydzyk sobie hotele i aquaparki będzie budować...
<sysek> Drathir: no bedzie, znalazl zloze czegos tam
<Drathir> sysek: niech się za kościół weźmie a nie kieszenie pchac... Kościół w polsce dobrze mówił koles co rozmawiał z Lisem że upada...
<Drathir> matti_: kick zapewne nagroda gwarantowana...
<sysek> kosciolem w polsce rzadza pasibrzuchy
<sysek> ktorzy nie maja nic wspolnego z wiara
<matti_>  myślałem że to na bieżąco
<Drathir> sysek: a cierpią choć tych naprawdę niewielu ale wiem że jeszcze istnieją księża z powołania...
<matti_> rozdawane są nahrody
<Drathir> sysek: ilu znasz księży jeżdżących maluchem albo nie posiadających auta? Hrhr
<sysek> nie znam, i nie poznam
<Drathir> matti_: nie to raczej grupowo w obecności i nadzorze władzy kościelnej w roli Benedykta jak dobrze pamiętam...
<matti_> ja chce nergala
<sysek> wystrugaj go sobie
<qrq> Księża katoliccy to dewianci seksualni.
<Drathir> o w indiach film się sprawdził jak dobrze pamiętam tytuł slumdog
<matti_> polski tytuł milioner z ulicy
<qrq> Człowiek który odmawia sobie kobiety na rzecz masturbacji musi być dewiantem.
<qrq> Facet.
<matti_> qrq: kwestia jej urody i pijaństwa
<Drathir> w indiach milion dolarów w milionerach wygrał zwykły biedny człowiek... Podobnie coś w filmie chyba było...
<qrq> matti Kobiet jest wiele.
<matti_> ale mówiłeś o jednej
<matti_> myślałem że chodzi o konkretną
<qrq> Nie sprecyzowałem.
<qrq> Miałem na myśli księży.
<Drathir> matti_: bez urazy ale jak tego kolesia widzę i słucham to aż dziwię się, że go publicznie puszczają...
<qrq> I sprecyzuję : Katolickich.
<sysek> nie rozumiem
<sysek> o czym wy piszecie
<sysek> jakies strzepki czegos
<matti_> kogo?
<matti_> przyznaję że się pogubiłem
<sysek> was
<qrq> Mieszkam niedaleko miejscowości gdzie żyją protestanci. Jest ta, ksiądz i normalnie sobie żonę rucha i ma dzieci.
<Drathir> qrq: oficjalnie nasz papież dopuścił kobiety żeby mogły służyć jako ministrantki, ale większość księży tego nie dopuszcza...
<qrq> I jak głaszcze dzieci po głowie to nie można powiedzieć że koniobijca.
<GriGi> Widzę nieźle stereotypy o księżach rozpowiadacie ;)
<GriGi> Drathir, dobry film Slumdog
<qrq> GriGi Celibat jest stereotypem?
<GriGi> qrq, Jak dla mnie to w dużym stopniu to narzekanie jest przesadzone
<GriGi> trochę tego czepiana się nie rozumiem bo sam jakoś nie widzę tylu bogatych księży i nic do nich nie mam osobiscie
<GriGi> Rydzyk to inna sprawa całkiem :P
<qrq> Wszystko byłoby dobrze gdyby sobie siedzieli w swoich kościołach i tam marszczyli bobra a nie brali czynny udział w życiu publicznym , zaznaczając że w życiu publicznym mając wpływ na rozwój przyszłych pokoleń.
<qrq> Zresztą, z gadania nic nie ma :)
<matti_> qrq: księża myśłą z perspektywami w przyszłości dla kościoła
<GriGi> dobra, nie ważne bo takie rozmowy to nie na IRCa, wiadomo i tak że każdy ma swoje zdanie ;)
<GriGi> a tak to kłótnia nam wyjdzie znająć temat :P
<GriGi> znając*
<Drathir> grgoglądnij sobie stary film stygmaty jak dobrze pamiętam nazwę w tym filmie jest takie bardzo fajnie zdanie z kamykiem powiązane...
<matti_> jak nie księża to może polityka
<GriGi> matti_, jeszcze gorzej ;)
<matti_> :)
<qrq> matti_ Z Myślą jak tu zaplanować kolejną dekadę marszczenia freda.
<Drathir> matti_: przysłośc kościoła skazana na klęskę jest i chyba nawet według jakichś tam badań niestety jeśli się nic nie zmieni...
<qrq> Protestanci nie są przeciwni antykoncepcji i invitro.
<GriGi> qrq, a co do tego życia publicznego to o co chodzi? Pytam serio bo nie jestem w temacie, jakieś branie udziału w polityce czy co?
<GriGi> chodzi Ci o tą znaną rozgłośnie radiową?
<qrq> GriGi Wpływ na rozwój dzieci.
<Drathir> GriGi: a kto tu się kłóci? Przesadzasz hrhr to nie win kontra linux rozmowa...
<GriGi> Drathir, nie mówię że ktoś się kłóci, tylko mówię że trzeba ostrożnie z takimi tematami ;)
<GriGi> co to w ogólę hrhr? Jakiś skrót?
<qrq> Protestanci jakoś mogą normalnie :D
<GriGi> qrq, ale w szkole chodzą tylko Ci którzy chcą na religię, jak się nie chce to ma się wolną godzinę, więc wpływ mają tylko na wierzące dzieci
<GriGi> może inaczej - z wierzących rodzin
<qrq> GriGi No właśnie.
<Drathir> GriGi: nie wolną godzinę tylko etyke muszą mieć...
<GriGi> no ale w innych religiach nie jest lepiej, wolę być synem Chrześcijanina niż jakiegoś fundamentalisty Islamskiego, czy innego kolesia ze wschodu
<GriGi> wtedy w ogóle nie było by mowy o nie zgadzaniu się co do religii, zajęć czy tam jakichś obrzędów.
<qrq> GriGi Po co taki przykład?
<GriGi> Drathir, no tak, u mnie w szkole akurat wygląda to jak wygląda, ale koleś od religii jest tak w porządku i prawie wcale nie ma tam tematu religii że wszyscy ateiści i tak na nią chodzą.
<qrq> Mówię tylko o tym że protestanccy księża mogą normalnie.
<qrq> I nie są seksualnymi dewiantami.
<Drathir> jak dla mnie na dobra sprawę wiara i kościół nie powinny iść w taka stronę jak rydzyk w stronę publiczną i w stronę wielkiego rozgłosu...
<qrq> Seksualność człowieka ma istotny wpływ na jego osobowość.
<GriGi> Racja, ale wielu ludzi wie że Rydzyk to taki odosobniony przypadek że nie powinno się całej wiary oceniać patrząc na niego i jego "społeczność"
<qrq> A oni na własne życzenie chcą być dewiantami.
<qrq> I ci dewianci mają wpływ na wychowanie dzieci.
<qrq> W skali globalnej.
<qrq> To mniej więcej tak jakby gej wychowywał dzieci.
<Drathir> GriGi: jak dla mnie mądry katecheta czy tam ktoś inny kto uczy nie powinien tylko się sztywno cały czas o chrześcijaństwie powinno być coś szerzej ujęte...
<qrq> Dziecko musi mieć prawidłowy wzorzec rozwoju.
<GriGi> Drathir, właśnie, to najbardziej w porządku koleś jakiego w życiu spotkałem wśród nauczycieli
<Drathir> qrq: co do wychowywania dzieci przez pary mieszane tutaj mam mieszane zdanie zauważ ze z drugiej strony dziecko z domu dziecka mogłoby mieć normalne życie w kochającej "rodzinie" choć nie jest to zwykły model rodziny...
<qrq> Właśnie.
<qrq> Mogłoby.
<sysek> zdolowalem sie
<zippa> hej hej
<sysek> dżizas
<sysek> nie
<qrq> O TAK :D
<sysek> nie, ja lepiej pojde, bo przy moim humorze bana dostane
<zippa> przeinstalowałem ubuntu żeby odreagować
<Drathir> qrq: nie jestem pewien ale chyba według psychologów nie jest jednoznacznie stwierdzone że taki model rodziny ma negatywny wpływ słyszałem też nawet opinię że to może działać pozytywnie z racji iż dziecko może mieć większą tolerancję... Oczywiście nie mówię że
<qrq> Drathir Nie zmienia to faktu że lepiej by koniobijca nie miał wpływu na wychowanie dzieci.
<qrq> :)
<zippa> Czyli klaps passe
<matti_> sysek: spokojnie będzie lepiej
<zippa> Mam w jednej klasie frajero-skejto-kozaka
<matti_> zippa: znamy tę historię
<zippa> I mam dość tego , mam migrenę przez instalację
<qrq> Drathir Trzeba to nazywać po imieniu.
<zippa> KDE będzie po 22
<matti_> qrq: patologia?
<qrq> Dewiacja.
<zippa> Wgram KDE po 22 jak zaktualizuję się 11.10
<sysek> zza co.
<Filar> :////
<zippa> Zadzwoniłem do Kosmica.tv
<Filar> \o/
<matti_> pogadajmy o pogodzie?
<GriGi> No, u mnie dziś dość ładnie.
<matti_> chłodno dość
<GriGi> no ale w końcu to jesień ;).
<zippa> A u mnie było słoneczko , ale było zimno i znajomemu się zepsuł się skuter
<matti_> sysek: co się tam denerwujesz znów
<zippa> Ja mam załamanie nerwowe
<Ciaho> zippa, mama nie kupiła kredek do szkoły?
<zippa> nie LG GT540 się zawiesił się
<Vorbis^> faktecznie tragedia
<zippa> I mam doła
<zippa> 2.1 rom
<Filar> kurde, kto tu ma opa?
<GriGi> ChanServ? :P
<Filar> a oprócz niego?
<zippa> Ja dziś rotowałem gt540 i 4 litery
<GriGi> Ja nie mam pojęcia, w miarę nowy jestem :/
<Vorbis^> było nie dłubać
<zippa> Ale rom działa
<zippa> Kiedyś na forum.android.com.pl założyłem się o 20 zł że wgram do Avilli 2.3
<zippa> i przegrałem
<Vorbis^> avilli?
<GriGi> Lol
<GriGi> I to jeszcze 2.3? :P
<zippa> hehe to oni wymyśli , a mój znajomy w X1 ma 2.2
<GriGi> Ale X1 to nie Avilla, ehh, daj pan spokój bo mam wrażenie że trollujesz.
<Filar> GriGi, ale szybko się zorientowałeś
<Filar> on tu już tak kilka dni
<zippa> Mam problem z unity w 11.04
<Vorbis^> to go rozwiąż
<Filar> straszne
<Filar> albo zawiąż
<zippa> :-) Pa idę spać bo coś choruję
<matti_> Vorbis^: widzę że kanał w sam raz dla ludzi chcących pomocy
<Vorbis^> no
<matti_> już po gimnazjaliście?
<Vorbis^> ale komuś co wgrywa androida do avili raczej nie pomożesz
<matti_> re
<GriGi> re
<GriGi> re, to coś jak ping - pong?
<GriGi> od kiedy siedziałem na ircu nigdy nie byłem pewny co to znaczy, tak samo jak "hrhr" które dzisiaj wiele razy padało.
<jacekowski> re
<matti_> kum
<Drathir> qrq Dodatkowy fakt przeciwko to taki ze polska niestety nie należy do krajów tolerancyjnych...
<Drathir> dc
<jacekowski> a co w tym zlego
<matti_> jacekowski: masz dość tolerancji?
<GriGi> tolerancja tolerancją i jest dobra oczywiście ale poprawność polityczna to już przesada
<GriGi> Drathir, ale fakt przeciwko czemu, bo wypadłem z tematu
<Drathir> z flashować i po kłopocie... Teraz te nowe tel bez boxów idzie...
<Drathir> GriGi: to ja wypalem bo dc miałem... Ogólnie jako kraj polska jest mało tolerancyjnym krajem...
<GriGi> A, rozumiem. Rzeczywiście, ale czasami wychodzi to na dobre, bo druga skrajność też jest zła
<Drathir> jacekowski: załóżmy że masz inny kolor skóry i patrzą się na Ciebie jakbyś co najmniej w ufoludka się zmienił nie mówiąc o jakich niemilych tekstach co też się zdarza...
<Drathir> za mile by to raczej niestety nie było...
<matti_> ale to się stopniowo poprawia
<Drathir> jacekowski: o właśnie omijając symbiana miałeś może kontakt z xperia mini pro ? Warte to coś od fachowej strony?
<Drathir> matti_: no tak poprawia teraz bez obaw mogą przejść w dzień po ulicy bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu, choć mniemam, że niestety takie skrajnie nienormalne zachowania też mogą wystąpić...
<matti_> a czym sę wyróżniasz?
<matti_> #się
<matti_> *się
<sysek> niech nastanie rewolucja !
<matti_> a francja muzułmańska
<GriGi> no właśnie mówię o przypadku francji, osobiście nie spotkałem się z jakimiś dziwnymi spojrzeniami w stronę ludzi o innym kolorze skóry ale mogę być nie obiektywny bo sam osobiście żadnego nie znam ale uważam że w polsce jest w miarę "wyśrodkowana" tolerancja
<GriGi> bo nietolerancyjne to są chyba przeważnie te starsze babcie, młodzi chyba już inaczej do tego podchodzą.
<nn52> o/
<matti_> ale poprawność polityczna
<matti_> to nie
<matti_> znaczy stanowcze nie poprawności politycznej
<GriGi> kolejna płytka z 11.10, może teraz pójdzie, jak znowu dostanę błąd CRC to się wścieknę - pewnie znowu nagrywarka zepsuta :/
<julek> GriGi: nagraj na pendraka
<matti_> o julek :)
<matti_> nie szkoda Ci płyt na ubuntu?
<nn52> http://v3.cache1.c.bigcache.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/19055538.jpg?redirect_counter=2  <w Warszawie jest naprawde bardzo ładny stadion :|
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3b297p6> (at v3.cache1.c.bigcache.googleapis.com)
<sysek> nn52: wiesz, kiedy istnial PRL to ten stadion byl duma
<sysek> tak samo jak palac kultury
<nn52> "istniała"
<nn52> albo Istniał...
<sysek> a co ja napisalem
<nn52> w tedy duma, dziś to .....
<nn52> instnial napisałeś
<sysek> widzialas stadion narodowy ?
<sysek> TERAZ?
<nn52> szukam :.
<nn52> po mapie :D
<matti_> ktoś z wrocławia?
<sysek> http://www.stadionnarodowy.org.pl/
<nn52> w jakiej dzielnicy jest ten nowy?
<sysek> prafa
<sysek> praga*
<nn52> południe?
<sysek> chyba tak
<GriGi> julek, właśnie mam niecałe 500mb na pendrive a nie mogę wykombinować większego, szlak mnie trafi z tym napędem :P
<nn52> No to szukam :>
<GriGi> ale w końcu jakoś się zrobi, coś wykombinuję, może microSD z telefonu do adaptera SD a w PC jest czytnik ;).
<julek> GriGi: to postaw sobie cos innego;)
<julek> debian powinien sie zmiescic:)
<Stirlitz> chyba ze woody ;)
<Stirlitz> poza tym szlaki to w górach raczej
 * Stirlitz słucha: System Of A Down - Radio/Video (Mezmerize) 
<qermit> Stirlitz: system dla dałna?
<Stirlitz> qermit, no a dla kogo?
<Stirlitz> qermit, jak Ci w tym nowym "stanie"? o ile doszło do skutku?
<qermit> no mi dobrze
<qermit> ale coś jak bym głuchł
<Stirlitz> dojdziesz do wprawy ;)
<jacekowski> ten stadion kiedys nie byl zapuszczony tak
<jacekowski> i cos sie tam dzialalo
<GriGi> julek, nie, chcę Ubuntu, tylko będę musiał się namęczyć trochę, ale coś wykombinuję ;)
<zippa> hej
<zippa> macie jakieś sposoby na katar
<GriGi> siedzieć w domu i smarkać często nos
<zippa> katar to nie choroba
<denysonique> zippa: Sudafed
<zippa> nie lipa a jakieś zioła
<zippa> Włożyłem do maximum chusteczkę i jest mi już lepiej
<zippa> PAPA
<GriGi> Ktoś wspominał o kolesiu który wygrał milion, myślałem że mówił o filme a tutaj słyszę że koleś na prawdę wygrał, jak w Slumdogu
<GriGi> filmie*
<jacekowski> milion kilku ludzi wygralo
<jacekowski> ale milion to jest gowno
<GriGi> za dużo?
<czesmir> co milion?
<czesmir> w czym?
<lukaszg> jacekowski, wystarczylo by mi takie gowno
<lukaszg> czesmir, historia z filmu przeszla w rzeczywistosc
<czesmir> aa
<lukaszg> http://www.polskieradio.pl/5/3/Artykul/468491,Historia-jak-ze-Slumdoga-Biedak-wygral-milion
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xhn3c4> (at www.polskieradio.pl)
<lukaszg> jak gosc wygral niedaleko mnie 7milionow to zona jezdzila do franci wlosy robic eh
<lukaszg> ale to juz lata bylo temu
<lukaszg> teraz juz nie zyja razem bo kasa sie skonzczyla, gosc nie ma pracy tylko na lewo
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> dlatego milion to gowno
<jacekowski> chociaz z drugiej strony to da sie za to przezyc 20 lat
<jacekowski> ale jak chcesz se cos kupic to gowno
<lukaszg> nie jestem wymagajacy, mysle ze wystarczyl by mi procent z tej kwoty
<jacekowski> zdziwilbys sie
<jacekowski> to nie jest tak duzo jak ci sie wydaje
<lukaszg> no zalezy jak sie zyje
<jacekowski> no to policz
<jacekowski> dobra wyplata w polsce to ile, 50kpln
<jacekowski> na rok
<jacekowski> za milion pozyjesz sobie przez 20 lat w takim razie
<jacekowski> na poziomie ale bez cudow
<jacekowski> a potem co
<GriGi> jacekowski, dlatego chodzi o to żeby mądrze ten milion zainwestować,
<GriGi> ale jak dla mnie 20 lat darmowego życia to jest i tak bardzo dużo ;)
<GriGi> bo przyznaj że nie pogardził byś :P
<jacekowski> i co po 20 latach
<jacekowski> nie tak latwo wrocic do pracy
<jacekowski> malo kto zatrudni kogos kto byl bezrobotny przez 20 lat
<GriGi> a kto powiedział że milion ma Ci zapewnić lenistwo przez całe życie, przez te 20 lat mogłeś ciągle pracować nie wysilając się i odkładać
<jacekowski> wielu juz tak mowilo
<jacekowski> i nic z tego nie wyszlo im
<GriGi> po 20 latach nadal miałbyś i pracę i kasę, nie trzeba od razu mówić szefowi co się o nim myśli i jechać na bahamy ;)
<GriGi> gdybym wygrał to nikomu bym nie powiedział, tak długo jak tylko by się dało i nadal bym udawał z zewnątrz że żyję jak żyłem
<GriGi> ale pewnie byłoby ciężko :P
<GriGi> niestety ale możemy tylko rozmyślać czy to dużo czy mało, sprawdzić nie ma jak :/
<GriGi> lecę, cya
<buharin> zna ktos jave?
<qermit> piłem z nią kiedyś
<qermit> 1st
<mati75> last
<buharin> ;p
<buharin> mam pytanie dziwne zachowanie
<buharin> otoz
<buharin> z tego co wybadalem wyglada na to
<buharin> ze czasem listy tworza kopie
<buharin> na koncu
<buharin> obiektu poprzedniego
<qermit> buharin: to twoja wina
<buharin> moja?
<buharin> qermit, tak mysle co jest lepsze
<buharin> qermit, jesli przesuwam element lepiej go usunac z listy potem przesunac i dodac nowy czy modyfikowac obiekt?
<qermit> buharin: zadaj sobie pytanie - co jest szybsze
<qermit> co wymaga mniej operacji procesora
<qermit> i mniej mieszania w pamięci
<buharin> pierwsze
<foreste> czesc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-29
<Drathir> czesmir: milion dolarów zapewne, a wygrał w milionerach indyjskich...
<m477> :-)
<Drathir> jacekowski: taki milion do banku i żyje z samych odsetek...
<Drathir> lukaszg: zbyt duże pieniądze czasem wodę z mózgu potrafią zrobić...
<Drathir> m477: back... hrhr
<Drathir> uma tańcząca z travolta i black eyed peace ciekawe połączenie...
<Drathir> A tak z technicznych rzeczy jaki jest najlepszy sposób na zabezpieczenie systemu przed przeciążeniem?
<m477> ?
<m477> jakim przeciazeniem
<Drathir> m477: ogólnym systemu zasobów procesora i ramu
<m477> Drathir: no to reset
<Drathir> m477: a jeśli to serwer?
<m477> zalezy od uprawnien
<Drathir> m477: jakieś zabezpieczenia które dajmy na to zabija takie niedobre programy istnieją?
<m477> nie wiem
<Drathir> m477: przyjmijmy, że dostęp do roota jest...
<m477> ja zazwyczaj recznie usuwam procesy jak mula
<Drathir> jeśli jest się zalogowanym po ssh to teoretycznie z czasem uda się zabić coś co dajmy na to wywołuje przeciążenie... Jeśli się nie jest podłączonym istnieje możliwość że w ogóle się nie da połączyć z serwerem bo z racji przeciążenia będzie timeout połącze
<Drathir> nia...
<m477> mozliwe
<Drathir> a na serwerkach szkoda resety robić, bo fajnie wygląda kilkaset dni online bez...
<m477> wstajemy :-)
<zippa> Hej hej kde nie chcę się wgrać
<zippa> i mam katar
<zippa> jest tu ktoś
<zippa> bo mam problem
<m477> :]
<zippa> :-)
<zippa> Moja mama w wczoraj do mnie "Wywale ci tego Linuksa"
<zippa> bo mi  net zamula
<zippa> jak ściąga się 200 pakietów
<m477> mieszkasz z mamą?
<zippa> mam 13 lat
<m477> :-)
<zippa> Jak kolega mi zawirusował roota to tak jest
<m477> linuxa ci zawirusował?
<zippa> no jak ma znajomego jak firmę z debianem zawirusował
<m477> dobry chaker
<zippa> 11.04 wgrywam potem ściąga się przez aktualizację 11.10 i cała noc się sciągał
<zippa> A koleżance windowsa
<m477> czemu tak wczesnie na nogach jestes, dni Ci sie pomylily
<zippa> z przyzyczajenia
<m477> z przyzwyczajenia to ja wstaje o 15
<zippa> ja o 06.30
<m477> gz
<zippa> chcę już być na studiach]
<zippa> A teraz muszę się walczyć z frajero-skejto-kozakiem
<m477> ;]
<m477> musisz sie walczyć?
<zippa> frajero-skejto-kozakiem
<m477> a kto to frajero jest
<zippa> taki mały z 1 klasy gim ja jestem w c , a on w a
<sysek> zief
<m477> aha
<m477> groźnie brzmi
<sysek> boze
<zippa> Nigdy od znajomych nie dostałem zaproszenia na urodziny
<m477> tak?
<m477> hujowi znajomi
<zippa> tak , dziewczyny pojechały do galerii na zakupy
<m477> twoje?
<zippa> nie
<m477> :-(
<zippa> Jak zaprosiłem raz tylko kolegę , bo ja odprawiam urodziny karemalnie ja , rodzice , ciocia
<m477> a kto polewał wódke?
<zippa> nie picolo ja i pepsi
<sysek> moje kosci
<sysek> ;(
<m477> no to na zapite
<m477> sysek: połamałeś się?
<zippa> +++++++++++++++
<sysek> m477: w robocie bylem pierwszy raz, znow kosci i miesnie zostaly nalezycie uzyte
<sysek> tzn pierwszy dzien
<sysek> nie lubie tego
<zippa> A mnie bolą plecy od siłowni
<m477> kup ketonal lek
<m477> bólu spierdalaj o/
<zippa> nie mama dała mi diclafen
<zippa> idę po cole
<m477> fuj
<zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdCnQNuojUw xD
<sysek> znow mnie wzielo zeby sprzedac x360 i kupic ps3
<zippa> x360 jest super
<m477> uważasz że kanał o ubuntu jest odpowiednim miejscem na tego typu filmiki?
<m477> co to jest x360, xbox?
<sysek> tak
<zippa> Mam problem z instalacją kde
<m477> xD
<sysek> ja tez mam problem, z katarem
<zippa> Gnome 3.0 jest ......
<sysek> no jest
<sysek> ale jest kiepskie
<zippa> A ja chcę KDE , albo do szkoły prywatnej , bana by mi zdjeli z forum.android.com.pl
<sysek> dżizas
<zippa> =>
<zippa> haha
<sysek> http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/lsrfo/poland_does_what/
<sysek> hahah
<zippa> xD
<zippa> kichłem na klawiaturę fuuuj
<m477> :-)
<zippa> jak mam zainstalować/pobrać kde
<m477> apt-get install kde
<BlessJah> m477: kubuntu-desktop paczka sie nie nazywala?
<zippa> I nie zainstalowało się ;-(
<m477> a ja wiem ...
<BlessJah> kubuntu-desktop
<zippa> oks
<BlessJah> w centrum oprogramowania
<m477> pewnie jedna z 1 opcji po wpisaniu kde
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> sprawdzalem, to tak nie dziala
<BlessJah> pierwszy nepomuk chyba jest
<zippa> nie ma
<zippa> no to pupa
<ubuntu> czesc
<ubuntu> mam po autualizacji do 11.10 usdzkodzone kubuntu
<m477> xD
<zippa> siema jak ubuntu wgrać KDE
<ubuntu> byc moze podczas instalacji cos sie zwiesilo
<ubuntu> jak przyszedlem jakis miks na ekranie
<m477> to jest doktryna ubuntu ze sie je**ie po aktualizacji :-)
<ubuntu> odpala sie ale np. nie ma siecie
<ubuntu> no teraz juz wiem
<sysek> moj przestal dzialac
<sysek> zippa: po co sie witasz ?
<ubuntu> ale mam mase roznych uisrawien itd
<sysek> NIE ROZUMIEM
<ubuntu> odpalilem z live
<sysek> zippa: 2 osoby Ci napisaly co masz wrgac
<sysek> NADAL NIE ROZUMIESZ?
<zippa> no prościej
<ubuntu> >
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> da sie to naprawic z tego live  ?>
<ubuntu> glownie chodzi o siec
<ubuntu> to co sie uruchamia nie ma siecie
<ubuntu>  a siec po lanie idzie
<BlessJah> zippa: wchodzisz w centrum oprogramowania, szukasz paczki kubuntu-desktop i instalujesz
<ubuntu> wiec dosc dziwwne
<BlessJah> sysek: spokojnie
<ubuntu> co ?
<ubuntu> jak instaluje
<BlessJah> m477: skoncz juz
<ubuntu> z live ?
<zippa> ok co wszyscy macie te dni wkurzania się
<ubuntu> wstedy strace ustawienia
<ubuntu> mam podlaczone rozne dziwne urzadzenia
<sysek> BlessJah: nie moge, nie rozumiem logiki tego dzieciaka, trzeba myslec zaczac a sie nie da.
<BlessJah> zippa: ty tez przestan
<ubuntu> sysek o co ci idfzie
<ubuntu> masz jakis problem ?
<zippa> nie ma tego
<sysek> nastepny
<BlessJah> sysek: roflcopter.pl/5429
<ubuntu> ok to pomoge ktos ? jak mozna sie za to zabrac
<ubuntu> jak zrobie chroot na tamtent system
<sysek> BlessJah: to chyba jednak prawda
<ubuntu> to cos powinno sie dac chyba
<m477> BlessJah: z?
<zippa> Jest , ale Knbuntu Plasma desktop/netbook
<sysek> zippa: http://i.imgur.com/EEcgu.png
<BlessJah> ubuntu: da sie, tylko nie wiadomo co sie popsulo
 * sysek robi 10 wdechow i wydechow
<BlessJah> m477: robieniem z siebie idioty
<m477> doprawdy
<m477> a jak nie przestane?
<zippa> dzięki i sorry
<BlessJah> i tak mamy juz cie za idiote, ale moze ktos na kanale jeszcze tak nie sadzi
<m477> mów za siebie
<zippa> ja mam takie zachowanie
<m477> wbijasz na kanał i się zaczynasz sadzić do każdego ...
<m477> więc może przyhamuj morde
<m477> :]
<zippa> Kto ma TP-Link tl-wr340G i wie jak zabezpieczyć sieć
<BlessJah> m477: zasadniczo jestes, poza paroma ewidentnymi trollami (dostali bana), pierwsza albo druga osoba ktora sadze (do której sadzę? którą sądzę? cokolwiek miałeś na myśli)
<BlessJah> zippa: musisz przeczytać instrukcję routera, ustawić wpa2 i hasło, no i to wszystko
<zippa> to ja wolę zadzwonić do dostawcy neta
<m477> BlessJah: Twój problem
<BlessJah> a co chcesz zabezpieczac? wifi?
<zippa> Bo kolega chcę mi wysłać wirusa
<BlessJah> m477: no właśnie nie mój
<BlessJah> zippa: masz antywirusa (na windowsie)?
<m477> doprawdy?
<zippa> nie mam ubuntu , a na laptopie avasta
<zippa> z windowsem
<BlessJah> wiec nie masz sie czym przejmowac
<zippa> I papa
<sysek> dzieki komus tam
<sysek> ze poszedl
<BlessJah> kolega chce mi wyslac wirusa
<BlessJah> na basha sie nadaje
<ubuntu> to jak pomoze ktos z napraw tego ubuntu ?
<ubuntu> instalkacja nie ma zadnej opcji napraw zainstalawana dystrybyje ?
<BlessJah> w grubie powinno byc, ale nie wiem jak to w najnowszych ubuntu wyglada
<m477> format
<ubuntu> no nie ma rescue samego systemu odpala sie ale nic nie robi
<ubuntu> nie ma neta
<ubuntu> mowi cos ze system bus not found
<ubuntu> jakies dziwne zeczy
<xhero35> BlessJah: temu co pytal pewno sie nie przyda ale przy wpa2 wypada tez zmienic ssid na jakis niepowtarzalny o czym czesto sie zapomina
<ubuntu> z tego live sprawdzilem installacje ale tez ma tylko instaladcje nie ma naprawiania
<xhero35> a z gruba tryb naprawczy czy jak go tam zwal?
<ubuntu> no instalator kubuntu nie ma
<xhero35> gruba nima?
<ubuntu> gruba ma
<ubuntu> i ma do wyboru instalacje . sprawdzenie pamieci albo noscnika
<xhero35> nie z live tylko z tego zepsutego systemu grub
<ubuntu> z zesputego nic nie moge zrobic bo nie ma netu nawet w trybie netroot
<ubuntu> to typowa karta lan wiec nie doistlaowal jej od zawsze dziala bez sterownikow dodatkowych
<ubuntu> a bez lana co on zrobi
<ubuntu> nie ma jak naprawic
<xhero35> wejdz w konsole z zepsutego i sobie up nij karte
<ubuntu> nie wiem jak
<xhero35> pojawia sie wogole grub przy bootowaniu (nie live)
<xhero35> ?
<ubuntu> tak
<ubuntu> pojawia sie nawet systyem sie odpala
<xhero35> i co tam masz do wyboru?
<xhero35> to w czym jest problem jak sie odpala?
<ubuntu> z 10 kerneli + do kazdego rescue
<ubuntu> wyswietla mase bledow
<ubuntu> nie dziala lan
<ubuntu> tak jak by nie zakonczl aktualizacji nie wiem
<ubuntu> jak przyszedlem podczas aktualizacji mial jakies krzaki na ekranie
<sysek> chyba czas zmienic system na archa
<m477> czemu archa
<xhero35> wejdz w najnowszy kernel rescue i tam gdzies jest opcja wejscia w konsole..
<sysek> albo debka
<ubuntu> no wchodzilem
<ubuntu> nie wiem jak sie odpala lan, sek zamontuje dysk to moze w logach cos o tym pisze
<xhero35> postaw lan i sproboj aktualizowac
<ubuntu> od poczatku o tym mowie-  nie wiem jak postawic lan
<ubuntu> zawsze sam dzialal pierwszy raz widze zeby nie dziala lan
<xhero35> ip albo ifconfig
<xhero35> chyba, ze to radiowka to poczytaj o iwconfig
<ubuntu> nire
<ubuntu> to zwykly lan
<ubuntu> a nie mozna sie chrotac na ta instalacje i z poziomu live sprobowac cos aktualiziowac |?
<ubuntu> nie sadze zeby udalo mi sie odpalic tego lana bez pomocy z netu
<sysek> m477: bo brakuje mi rollin release w ubu :P
<m477> sysek: hę?
<m477> a co to
<sysek> ciaglosc systemu
<sysek> bez zadnych wersji
<xhero35> ee... powinno sie udac bez live spawdz czy interfejs stoi ifconfigiem a jak nie stoi to go postaw ifconfig inet ....
<m477> ciekawe
<xhero35> sprawdz jeszze dnsy w /etc/resolv.conf
<m477> sysek: a cos jeszcz jest fajnego w archu?
<sysek> m477: patrz arch badz debian testing :)
<sysek> m477: hmm. no jest jeszcze pare rozwiazan. nie ma takiego burdelu w /etc :P
<ubuntu> on kompletnie nie ma lana
<ubuntu> na 192.168.1.1 tez nie da sie wejsc
<ubuntu> jak by kata nie dzialala
<ubuntu> tzn na brame
<ubuntu> a z tym chroot ? nie da sie kiedys ktos mi pomugl w ten sposob i zadzialalo
<ubuntu> tzn naprawilismy z poziomu innego systemu
<ubuntu> przez chroot
<ubuntu> jak to dziala ?
<xhero35> tak nigdy nie robilem
<ubuntu> no ja fizycznie tez tzn nie znam sie na tyle zeby to powtorzyc
<ubuntu> nie wiem tu maja do gruba
<ubuntu> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34nvr8s> (at karuppuswamy.com)
<ubuntu> czyki te 2 mounty wystarcza zeby na nim pracowal  ?
<ubuntu> dev proc i sys
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> no cos nie dziala
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/LUS9i
<TheNumb_> mount -o bind
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/media# sudo mount -o ‐‐bind /dev /media/ubu/dev
<ubuntu> mount: /dev is not a block device
<ubuntu> zmienilem ten dysk na /media/ubu
<TheNumb_> mount -o bind
<ubuntu> teraz zadzialalo
<ubuntu> super poradnik - do wlasnej interpretacji ok to montuje reszte
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/clyht
<ubuntu> od razu blad
<ubuntu> korwa
<ubuntu> czyli co
<ubuntu> format
<ubuntu> a jak sie to siec konfiguruje
<ubuntu> patrzylem w lspci
<ubuntu> wida reatlek gigabit lan
<ubuntu> wiec widzi ja ladnie
<Ozil> internet masz po dhcp ?
<ubuntu> bo nie da sie "aktualizoweac" do starszej wersji
<ubuntu> tak
<Ozil> z routera czy jakoś inaczej ?
<ubuntu> ale nawet do rutera nie idzie
<ubuntu> kompletnie nie dizala
<ubuntu> mowi cos ze system bus nie dziala
<Ozil> dora wpisz tak
<Ozil> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntu> asle z poziomu tego live jestem
<ubuntu> zrobilem chroot
<ubuntu> to wiesz tak ?
<Ozil> to tak sudo su
<ubuntu> no mam
<Ozil> a potem nano /etc/netowrk/interfaces
<Ozil> i wklej co tam masz
<ubuntu> nic
<ubuntu> puste
<Ozil> oks
<Ozil> zaraz ci powiem co masz tam wkleić
<ubuntu> ale etc nie jest na tym live ? bo podpinalem tylko dev proc i sys
<Ozil> acha
<Ozil> ale dziwnie żeubuntu nie drapnoł netu od razu
<Ozil> pokaż mi ifconfig
<ubuntu> no bardzo dziwne
<ubuntu> tzn nie wiem od kiedy czytasz to stalo sie podczas updade dystrybucji
<ubuntu> z 11.04 na 11.01
<ubuntu> nie skonczyl chyba jej
<Ozil> wiem nadrobiłem wyżej
<ubuntu> bo zwiesil sie
<ubuntu> system sie uruchamia po x bledach
<Ozil> i tylko w trybie textowym ci się włącza
<ubuntu> nie
<ubuntu> gnome odpala sie jakis dziwny ale odpala
<ubuntu> byl tam gnome i kde
<ubuntu> ja pracuje na kde zona na gnome
<Ozil> yhy
<ubuntu> system ma lata
<ubuntu> masa ustawien systemowych ktore bardzo bym nie chcial tracic
<Ozil> i jak ci się ten system uruchomi to masz neta ?
<Ozil> uszkodzony system ?
<ubuntu> no tak to wyglada
<ubuntu> no nie mam
<ubuntu> acha znalazlem wiofi na usb
<ubuntu> moze zadziala ?
<ubuntu> to stacjonarny komp ale w zasiegu
<ubuntu> to moze srpobowac odpalic jeszcze raz te uszkodzony i podpiac wifi z usb moze skonfiguruje ?
<Ozil> muwisz że nawet live cd nie ma neta tak ?
<ubuntu> bash: /sbin/iwconfig: Input/output error
<ubuntu> na live jest
<ubuntu> teraz na nim jestem
<ubuntu> zawsze byl nigdy nie wymagal konfiogracji
<Ozil> a jak włączysz uszkodzony system to jak się wrzucisz do konsoli i puścisz ping to nie ma netu ani router ci nie odpowiada ?
<ubuntu> tak
<ubuntu> network not awilbe
<ubuntu> przy uruchamianu pisze
<ubuntu> wating for network config
<ubuntu> potem drugi raz
<Ozil> a jak skonfigurujesz na nim internet ręcznie właśnie w tym /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntu> i a potem mowi ze przerywa i nie dizala
<ubuntu> co tam wpisac
<ubuntu> ok zalatwie laptopa i odpale z niego to powiem ci
<ubuntu> tzn bede przepisywal
<ubuntu> sek przeniose sie na niego
<Ozil> to zaraz ci napisze daj minute
<ubuntu> dzieki za pomoc bede za chwile
<grek> ok jestem
<grek> od tego nine dzialajce
<grek> przy starcie jest failed to connect to socket /var/rub/dbus/ssytem.m_bus_socke
<grek> teraz jest waiting for network configuration i stoi
<grek> za chwile sam przerwie i odpali sie
<grek> mowi teraz ze daje jeszcze 60 sekund
<grek> to up network configuration
<grek> ok jest logowanie
<grek> daje sesje gnome clasic
<Ozil> http://wklej.org/id/616286/
<Ozil> tak masz wyedytować 2 pliki
<Ozil> i na końcu wydać polecenie
<grek> mowi znowu o tym ssystem bud
<grek> bus
<grek> ok
<grek> juz patrze
<Ozil> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ozil> tylko adresy zmień analogicznie do tych co masz u siebie przydzielane
<grek_> czesc
<grek_> jestem na tym padnietym
<grek_> zadziaal net
<grek_> po tym co dales
<grek_> dalem mu update
<grek_> upgrade
<Ozil> to teraz dokończ altualizacje dystrybucji
<grek_> kilka pakietow tylko chce naprawic
<grek_> praktycznie co kazda komenda dostaje
<grek_> Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<Ozil> a pokaż mi co daje polecenie df
<grek_> a jak sie dawalo to dpkg -configure -all ?
<grek_> zeby przekonfiogurowal ?
<Ozil> dpkg --reconfigure - all
<grek_> root@dogmat-biuro:/home/grek# dpkg --reconfigure - all
<grek_> dpkg: error: nieznana opcja --reconfigure
<Ozil> to bez spacji przed pierwszymi --
<TheNumb> dpkg-reconfigure -a
<grek_> ale apt mowi ze jest 200 pakietow niepotrzebnych dalem mu autoremove
<grek_> i dam to reconfigurew
<Ozil> ja jade zrobić oferte dla klienta wruce za jakieś 40 minut to ja coś bede miał czas na pomaganie
<zippa> Hej już mam kde
<m477> ;]
<zippa> jest ładny tylko jak ustawić inną tapetę
<grek_> no najprosciej na swiecie
<grek_> prawy na pulpicie
<grek_> i zmieniasz
<zippa> KDE <3
<grek_> nawet sam pobiera kde
<grek_> jest boskie
<grek_> a 3
<grek_> a to nie iwme
<grek_> :)
<grek_> to reconiguire all leci
<grek_> mase zeczxy robi wiec moze naprawi
<m477> masz kde 2.x ?
<m477> zeczy?
<zippa> nie tą najowszą wersję
<m477> napisales kde <3
<zippa> bo go kocham
<grek_> no to jak masz 4x kde to wszystko sie pieknie ustawia popatrz sobie jak z rok temu przeszlem na kde
<grek_> bardzo fajnie dziala
<zippa> Tylko obczajam go
<zippa> Wiecie co w M jak miłość używają Linuksa
<grek_> zainstaluj sobi wszelkie addons kde
<grek_> pare zeczy dodaje sie
<grek_> tylko synaptica nie ma
<grek_> domyslnie ale mozna doisntalowac
<grek_> za nie dlugo ubuntu bedzie mialo wiecej usertow na kde niz gnome
<grek_> ok skonczyl co jeszcze moge da cprzed restartem
<zippa> gnome mnie zawiodło w najowszej wersji
<grek_> bo przy apt-get update nadal mam
<grek_> Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<grek_> ok to zrestartuje moze zadiala
<zippa> Jest przejżyście
<grek> ale to samo
<grek> podczas odpalania
<grek> waitng for netwok connection
<grek> to co moge jezcze zrobic ?
<grek>  net juz wiem jak odpalic
<grek> nie da sie jakos wymusic reinstalacji
<zippa> Ostatnio odkryłrem w M jak miłość że używają KDE i jakiś ubuntu
<sysek> to jest istny powod dumy narodowcow
<zippa> A w Barwach Szczęścia niekiedy jest Gnome ten 2.0 i KDE
<zippa> :-)
<grek> to jak ma ktos pojecie jak naprawic tego ubunciaka ?
<zippa> nie wiem
<sysek> no Ty na pewno nie wiesz
<zippa> Ale KDE wgrałem i działa
<sysek> grek: a wpisywales te bledy w gugle?
<grek> tak
<grek> dawali zeby to przeinstalowac
<grek> dalem tak jak naisali ale nic nie dalo porestarcie to samo
<grek> oni mieli uszkodzone ja mam niewiadomo co
<zippa> preinstalować na 100 %
<sysek> zippa: ucisz sie, nie znasz sie
<zippa> znam się
<grek>  no to ostatecznosc
<sysek> zippa: widac, nie umiesz kde wgrac
<sysek> grek: okej, od poczatku co chcemy zrobic
<zippa> wgrałem
<grek> sek odpala sie ten komp z niego bede pisal bo prosciej juz sie xy odpalaja
<sysek> grek: masz jabbera? to bysmy tam popisali
<sysek> bo tutaj zippa-ekspert atakuje
<grek_> jestem
<sysek> okej
<sysek> to sie teraz pobawimy
<grek_> podejzewam ze to cos zwiazane z tym bledem
<grek_> Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<grek_> to pokazuje sie co chwila
<grek_> przy starcie przy apt-get update
<grek_> net sie odpala po restarcie recznym
<grek_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<grek_> i dziala
<sysek> omg, miliard wyswietlen zwiazan z tym bledem. :<
<grek_> ale tez cos mowi
<grek_> http://wklej.to/AJnnS
<grek_> no ja z tad sprawdzalem
<grek_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/441100
<grek_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus
<sysek> i dalo sie?
<grek_> czesciowo
<grek_> http://wklej.to/5e2F9
<sysek> ja to bym walnac jeszcze raz instalacje ubuntu
<sysek> i nie bawil sie
<sysek> najszybciej
<sysek> chyba, ze nie mozesz
<grek_> no wlsnie czesciowo moge bawilem sie z 2 dni na ustaweienie czujnikow temperatury w calym domu na 1 wire
<sysek> to Panie, na co czekasz? :D
<grek_> dawno temu nie pamietam nawet jak to odpalilem i obawiam sie ze to zniknie bo to w systemie nie w userze bylo
<sysek> ale czujnikow temp czego?
<sysek> dysku, procesora? :P
<grek_> ogolnie do ogrzewania w domuy na dworze  - nie
<grek_> nie do kompa
<sysek> aaa. oo
<sysek> to juz wyzsza szkola jazy
<grek_> no wlasnie dziala wysmienicie
<sysek> hmm..
<grek_> teraz podlaczal bede jeszczxe wiatromierz ogolnie zbudowalem sobie stacje meteo :)
<grek_> cdzujniki z chin po 3 zl :)
<sysek> hehe
<grek_> ale chjyba nic nie zrobir
<grek_> ciezka sprawa
<sysek> bez sensu ten blad
<grek_> no bez sensu - ale zdaza sie przyu upgrade dystrybucje zmienia wszytstko cos sie zstalo ze sie zwieisil i teraz problem
<grek_> zainstaluje sobie ubuntu-desktop moze cos przeinstaluje
<sysek> ubuntu-desktop to meta paczka, mozesz sprobowac :)
<grek_> ok idzie szkoda ze nie da sie jakos wymusic isntalacjinp ubuntu 11.04 na nowszym
<grek_> przy instalacji by to naprawil pewnie
<grek_> wydawalo mi sie ze bylo gdzies na instalcje reinstalcjaja pakietow
<grek_> ale nie znalazlem na 11.10
<grek_> to sa logi
<grek_> http://wklej.to/DH4l9
<m477> ściągam pdf'a a chrome wyskakuje z textem ze plik moze uszkodzic komputer ...
<Filar> zgaduję, że chrome reaguje tak na każdy plik
<m477> to po co taka funkcja jest w ogole dodana skoro moze uszkodzic komputer
<DaZ> lolco
<DaZ> bo chrome jest dla przeciętnego stasia, a taki sie nie obrazi za dodatkowe klikniecie na cos takiego
<DaZ> a nawet sie ucieszy, ze ktos o nim pamieta :f
<Filar> m477, nie chodzi o to, że może uszkodzić komputer, tylko, że to ostrzeżenie
<Filar> DaZ++
<m477> no plik pdf ma to do siebie ze czesto system sypie
<Filar> m477, no przecież to jasne
<m477> nie na darmo pozwalam na śledzenie mnie
<pragma1200> Witam wszystkich, jestem lamerem i chcialbym sie przywitac, tak wiec: Hello World! :)
<m477> ja pier....
<Filar> pragma1200, jesteś klonem zippy?
<Filar> <Filar> pragma1200, jesteś klonem zippy?
<grek> moze tresc
<pragma1200> Filar, co masz na mysli?
<Filar> odpowiedz
<pragma1200> Nie rozumiem pytania
<Filar> przecież jest proste
<Filar> jesteś klonem zippy?
<pragma1200> wiec wytlumacz
<lul> ;d
<Filar> oj, po prostu odpowiedz :]
<Filar> klon, to taka dokładna genetycznie kopia
<DaZ> zippy rozmnaza sie przez pączkowanie
<DaZ> :f
<lul> anie spermatogeneze?
<pragma1200> Wiesz, jak dla mnie, wszystko jest wzgledne - bez wzgledu na wszystko. Dla ciebie moge byc nawet ojcem swietym. Osobiscie nie wiem o co Ci chodzi, wiec nie moge udzielic wlasciwej odpowiedzi. To tak jakbys wstawil na offset wartosc '2' dla systemu binarnego. Przekonwertuj, a potem wstaw to zadziala... Gwarantuje.
<lul> ;D
<dawid_> hi
<dawid_> jak nadac prawa do pliku dla jednego uzytkownika?
<Ashiren> chown i/lub chmod
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<dawid_> tylko jak powinna wygladac skladnia chmod dla 1 uzytkownika
<dawid_> ?
<dawid_> chmod o+rwx PLIK nadaje calej "grupie" others
<Ashiren> chmod 700
<pragma1200> Fajny mini-podrecznik -znajdziesz tam wszystko dla poczatkujacych - polecam! LINK: http://rapidshare.com/files/181717323/Kurs_Linux_dla_poczatkujacych_i_nie_tylko.pdf
<Ashiren> tylko dla wlasciciela
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qjp9sh> (at rapidshare.com)
<dawid_> Ashiren: mam takie zadanie Skonfiguruj system tak, żeby użytkownik lizus mógł przeglądać wszystkie pliki (bez podawania żadnych haseł) użytkowników monika, kulfon i truten.
<dawid_> pragma1200:  chetnie go przejrze jak bede w domu, dziekuje
<Ashiren> chmod -R 755 /home/monika, ...
<Ashiren> chociaz niet
<Ashiren> wtedy wszyscy beda mogli
<pragma1200> Nie ma za co... Tez sie ucze :D pzdr
<Ashiren> zrobic nowa grupa, dodac tych uzytkownikow do grupy i dac uprawniena do czytania tej grupie
<Ashiren> uff
<dawid_> wiec nie da sie bez wykorzystania grupy?
<Ashiren> jedyne to mi przychodzi do glowy
<dawid_> ktos tu na zajeciach zrobil to jakos edytujac sudoers i wpisujac cos tam localhost ;)
<Ashiren> :o
<pragma1200> Masz 3 typy: 1.Wlasciciel; 2.Grupa; 3.Inni - wiec jesli chcesz, aby tylko wlasciciel (np Ty) odczytywal ten dany plik to ustaw chmod na 700
<pragma1200> tj. wlasciciel ma pelny dostep ;)
<dawid_> generalnie chodzi o to, ze to takie delegowanie praw z poziomu administratora
<dawid_> :)
<dawid_> teraz mam kolejny poziom
<dawid_> nadanie uzytkownikami praw administracyjnych
<Ashiren> jak sudo to w sudoers dac odpowiedni zapis
<Ashiren> a jak su, to odac uzytkownika do grupy wheel
<Ashiren> i wtedy on moze przez su
<dawid_> thx
<dawid_> Ashiren:  jak sprawdzic obecny identyfikator grupy?
<Ashiren> id
<dawid_> thx
<dawid_> lece do domu, dzieki za pomoc Ashiren
<zippa> siema
<Ashiren> happy caturday
<gjm> aufwiderzijen
<zippa> KDE i pepsi = weekend
<m477> Ashiren: to dziś? ;o
<gjm> dzień jak codzień
<buharin> m477, moglbys mi podpowiedziec cos odnosnie javy
<buharin> :P
<gjm> ja mogę
<m477> ?
<gjm> java jest fu
<gjm> koniec wykładu
<zippa> kde <3
<gjm> ty to naprawdę masz w sobie coś z geja
<zippa> A ty wiesz
<gjm> nie, nie wiem
<zippa> Ale za to jest ładny
<gjm> ta
<zippa> doskonały
<gjm> :>
<gjm> poprawił mi humor
<zippa> zadbany
<gjm> Biszkopcik: ping
<zippa> :-)
<m477> ;]
<sysek> o nie
<sysek> ONIE
<m477> sysek: ;d
<gjm> cześć sysek
<sysek> czesc gjm
<zippa> mam wreście kde <3
<sysek> zupcio
<sysek> oglosmy swieto narodowe
<gjm> postawmy pomnik
<zippa> jakie
<zippa> Czy k*** w kde jest język polski
<m477> ;D
<sysek> zippa: nie, tylko w rosyjskim
<zippa> Jestem ściekły na NK
<sysek> czy ja żyje w innym świecie niż powinienem ?
<qrq> sysek Zdecydowanie tak.
<zippa> to powiedze gdzie mogę zmienić język
<sysek> zippa: w słowniku
<zippa> gdzie co i jak
<sysek> zippa: use google.ru
<zippa> hehe
<sysek> ehheeeejee
<sysek> umiesz używać google czy nie za bardzo?
<zippa> piszę z dziunią
<sysek> kurwajegomac
<sysek> mam tego dosc
<m477> :DDDDDDD
<m477> skacze ci na bacie?
<sysek> zippa: rozumiesz pytania po polsku? rozumiesz w ogole coś po polsku ?
<zippa> rozumiem
<sysek> to fajnie
<sysek> to teraz odpowiedz
<m477> to już jakiś postęp
<qva5> witam
<m477> bród, smród i ubuntu
<qva5> mam pytanko
<qva5> jak ustawic, zeby aplikacja uruchamiala sie przy starcie?
<sysek> qva5: zapytaj sie zuppy, on jest ekspertem
<qva5> w 11.04 robilo sie to przez sessions, ale w 11.10 nie moge znalezc sposobu
<sysek> ide z wrazenia sie ogolic
<m477> to zrob downgrate
<sysek> qva5: nie musisz uzywac 11.10, masz 18 miesiecy wsparcia dla 11.04
<qva5> dobra, nie bede robil wracal do 11.04 tylko dlatego, ze ukryli gdzie zarzadzanie uruchamianiem aplikacji przy starcie
<Wilczek> qva5: Kółko w prawym górnym rogu, bodajże programy startowe :)
<qva5> @Wilczek dziekowac
<qva5> kurcze moglem sie tego spodziewac, ze nie bedzie latwo;(
<Wilczek> ;)
<GriGi> Siema, spotkał się ktoś z problemem przy próbie zalogowania do Ubuntu One: "method "createitem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist"
<GriGi> wygooglowałem i są jakieś 2 strony gdzie z tego co rozumiem jest napisane że był to bug który naprawili
<GriGi> nie wiem czy to może brak jakichś pakietów, przy updacie może coś poszło nie tak i muszę coś doinstalować?
<qva5> hej, ja wczoraj zrobilem upgrade do 11.10 i jestem troche przerazony;|
<qva5> wczesniej uzywalem gnome'a, a teraz trzeba sie przyzwyczaic do unity
<qva5> mam nadzieje, ze jakos to bedzie
<qva5> tylko jak zmienic rozmiar czcionki?
<sajimon> qva5: dalej uzywasz gnome, tyle że 3, unity to dodatek, zabierjący więcej uwagi niż jest to warte. jak chcesz zmienic czcionke, rozmiar theme itp zainstaluj sobie gnome-tweak-tool
<Yuras> Jest tu ktoś mądry kto ogarnia KDE ? :>
<Yuras> Cóż, niedawno sobie je zainstalowałem, tj, dzisiaj.
<Yuras> I nie wiem gdzie mi uciekają okienka po zminimalizowaniu,
<sysek> Yuras: zippa ogarnia
<Yuras> :)
<Yuras> Ale jego niestety tutaj nie widzę.
<denysonique> Yuras: dodaj do panelu plasme 'Task Manager'
<denysonique> Yuras: zanim to zrobisz to uzywaj alt+tab
<Yuras> ołkej
<denysonique> nawet w zjebuntu widze ze to popsuli
<denysonique> robia to specjalnie
<Yuras> ooo
<denysonique> zeby nie bawic sie w kubuntu
<Yuras> no, działa
<Yuras> fajnie
<Yuras> Ja mam dosyć gnoma.
<Yuras> Może i KDE jest bardziej wymagające, ale ja tego póki co nie widzę.
<dawid_> elo
<dawid_> jet tu ktoś?
<Yuras> niet
<dawid_> jak nie
<dawid_> mam pytanie
<dawid_> !
<Yuras> aha
<Yuras> !
<dawid_> czy ubuntu 11.10 nie ma problemów z obsługiwaniem sprzętu nowego?
<dawid_> mam zamiar kupić nową mobo
<lukaszg> jest pytanie, ale nie ma nikogo czyli nie ma odpowiedzi :(
<Yuras> Ubuntu zawsze ma problemy.
<Yuras> :P
<dawid_> i procek amd phenom II x2
<Yuras> Nie no, żartuję. Nie widzę powodów, aby miał z tym problem.
<dawid_> i do tego 4gb ramu
<Yuras> Ja mam 4 Gb ramu
<Yuras> przecież to jest standard
<Yuras> A nie nowość :P
<dawid_> mobo to gigabyte ga-770t-d3l
<Yuras> Nie ma z tym problemu :P
<dawid_> to dobrze bo mój komp po przesiadce na 11.10 troche muli
<Yuras> :)
<dawid_> mam teraz 1,5 gb ram
<dawid_> intel pentium 4 3ghz
<dawid_> ati radeon x1050 i mobo asus p5v2-mx
<dawid_> i przy takim konfigu  musze byc na unity 2d a jeszcze muli
<Yuras> Tutaj powinien być ustawiony badword "unity"
<dawid_> czemu?
<dawid_> takie złe?
<Yuras> no jasne
<Yuras> że złe
<Yuras> :P
<dawid_> a ty na jakiej dystrubucji siedzisz
<dawid_> ?/???
<Yuras> Ubuntu 11.04 KDE
<dawid_> aha
<Yuras> Wcześniej miałem gnome shell (3)
<Yuras> ale zreinstawałem system i postanowiłem spróbować czegoś nowego :P
<Yuras> Ale gnome3 polecam z czystym sumieniem.
<dawid_> nie znasz może programu do tworzenia flasha na ubuntu tylko prosze nie odsyłaj do wujka :p
<dawid_> wujka Googla miiałęm na myśli
<Yuras> nie znam, nie interesowałem się tym nigdy za bardzo
<lukaszg> Yuras, ale gnome3 = gnome shell
<Yuras> z/w
<Yuras> no wiem
<Yuras> Tak napisałem.
<dawid_> bo już cAałego przekopałem i niby jest flash4linux
<dawid_> ale mi nie działa
<Yuras> dobra, ja z/w
<lukaszg> a {gnome3 + gtk3 + unity} = sux! ;/
<dawid_> ja sie przesiadłem na ubuntu w czerwcu a wy pewnie siedzicie już na nim pare lat????
<lukaszg> no lata lecą
<kasztan85> witam, da sie jakos zrobic reboot systemu (ubuntu) podmieniajac albo modyfikujac jakis plik w systemie? :D
<Ashiren> tzn?
<Ashiren> echo xxx > /proc/.../plik czy tam /sys ?
<lukaszg> a nie mozesz tak: shutdown -r now ?
<dawid_> elo mam teraz inny problem
<dawid_> nie umiem skonfigurować tor i proxy
<kasztan85> heh
<dawid_> sudo aptitude install tor privoxy nie działa
<kasztan85> nie mam dostepu do konsoli wogole
<kasztan85> moge tylko ingerowac w system plikow
<Ashiren> dawid_: pewnie ino trzeba repozytoria dodac
<kasztan85> dodam ze nie mam tez mozliwosci wklepania CTRL ALT BSpace
<Ashiren> tudziez przycisk reset na obudowie...
<kasztan85> ten komp jest w moim mieszkaniu 150km ode mnie :D
<Ashiren> no to uj
<lukaszg> zadzwon do elektrowni aby zrobili reset zasilania
<kasztan85> musieliby robic reset kilka godzin zanim bateria padnie w nim :D
<dawid_> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<dawid_> takie coś mi się wyświetla
<lukaszg> oj widze ze dluga droga przed toba jeszcze... dawid_ ;)
<dawid_> ja początkujący wiem że zła komenda
<dawid_> ale co w niej źle to nie wiem
<lukaszg> od czerwca to takie rzeczy juz powinienes wiedziec
<dawid_> tak wszędzie na necie pisze żeby to wpisać
<lukaszg> wpisz apt-get zamiast
<dawid_> próbuje zainstalować torbutton proxy
<lukaszg> "tor ubuntu" w google i pierwszy link
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<lisu> o/
<grek> ten sam bug co ja mialem
<grek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859432
<qrq> Witam
<jacekowski> witaj
<grek> i ubuntu smiga
<grek> to jakis blad przy aktualizacji 11.04 na 11.10 nie moj wynalazek
<grek> ale jakis magik z #debian naprawil to
<zippa> siema i help jak w KDE zmiena się język
<Filarek_> o nie!
<zippa> o tak
<Quintasan> zippa: Ustawienia systemowe -> Ustawienia lokalne -> Języki systemu
<Quintasan> System Settings -> Locale -> System languages
<qrq> Może wiecie jaka jest komenda żeby dany program włączył się po wyłączeniu innego? :)
<Quintasan> foo && bar
<qrq> Pytam poważnie.
<Vorbis^> a on poważnie odpowiada
<qrq> eee działa :D
 * Vorbis^ is now playing: "System of a Down - Toxicity", ALBUM: "Toxicity" , DATE: 2001, TRACK: 12 [MP3 | 253 kbps | 44100 Hz]
<qrq> Quintasan Dzięki :)
<Quintasan> Spoko
<qrq> Człowiek całe życie się uczy :D
<zippa> Mam tylko angielski da się wgrać polski
<Wilczek> Quintasan: W melinie coś się jeszcze wydarzy?
<Quintasan> Wilczek: Na razie nie chyba
<Quintasan> Po UDSie bym coś obgadał
<Wilczek> Okay
<zippa> Jak wyleczyć katar w 72 h
<Wilczek> zippa: Nalewka bursztynowa, dolej trochę do herbaty 1-2 dziennie i będziesz zdrów w ciągu dwóch dni
<zippa> A coś z apteki
<Wilczek> zippa: A czemu akurat z apteki? :P
<zippa> bo tak
<Wilczek> Chemia da ci tylko złudzenie, żeś zdrów
<zippa> z chemii mam narazie  4,1
<Filar> hahaha :D
<TheNumb> Jak myślicie, debian sid na serwerze to dobra sprawa? :D
<Filar> yy nie?
<Filar> experimental bardziej się nada
<Filar> a jak zippa będzie jego adminem, to już w ogóle
<zippa> to zrobię jako dźwięk powitania "Baby"
<zippa> A jako środowisko graficzne będzie KDE <3
<Filar> a ja pier*ole
<Filar> o*
<Filar> kde na serwer
<Filar> \o/
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> I to serwer bez vnc
<Filar> nie no świetny pomysł
<Filar> KDE + zippa + experimental
<zippa> A po instalacji z live cd bonusik
<snakejoint> Witam nie mogę zwiększyć w biosie CPU FREQUENCY z 200 nawet na 201 - płyta za każdym razem resetuje - co jest nie tak ? Sempron Palermo 2800+ K8upgrade Nforce 3 250
<zippa> I będzie wulgarny polski jako dodatkowy język
<Filar> ale w czym to jest związane z serwerem?
<Filar> :S
<zippa> Ty **** zrobiłeś źle przeproś , albo masz w **** od rudego
<zippa> tak będzie
<snakejoint> dodam że mogę zmienić mnożnik ,częstotliwość ram ,cas ras itd . CPU AGP/SYNC CPU AGP/ASYNC
<qrq> Zadam głupie pytanie.
<qrq> Nie lepiej zresetować do ustawień domyślnych?
<zippa> Na ubuntu mam śmietnik do kwadratu
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<zippa> :-)
<snakejoint>  powiedzcie jak to podkręcić cokolwiek żeby mieć troszkę więcej smarków
<zippa> Ja nie wiem idę się nagłowić
<snakejoint> Jak to wogóle jest z kręceniem pamięci ? Czy można bezpiecznie zmieniać jej parametry niezależnie od ich jakości ?
<VddPrst> siema
<VddPrst> pomoze ktos z was z obsluga dd :)?
<VddPrst> ubuntu-gnome-Linux root 2.6.39.4 #1 SMP Thu Aug 18 13:38:02 NZST 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<VddPrst> nie dziala mi if=/dev/random
<VddPrst> (urandom i zero/null dzialaja normalnie)
<Ashiren> wykonaj ta komende i porusz myszka kilka razy
<Ashiren> dd if=/dev/random bs=32
<VddPrst> aaaa, no tak, plik
<Ashiren> tzn nie
<Ashiren> dd domyslnie ma blocksize = 512 bajtow chyba
<Ashiren> a /dev/random jest wolny i troche mu zajmie wygenerowanie tylu losowych bajtow
<Ashiren> bo jest prawdziwie losowy
<VddPrst> a urandom nie jest?
<VddPrst> czyli po prostu mam poczekac
<VddPrst> ?
<Ashiren> no tak, no chyba ze potrebujesz kilka MB to ci zajmie caly dzien :o
<Ashiren> a /dev/urandom jest pseudolosowy chociaz wykorzystuje /dev/random (czy tam jest pool) jako ziarno
<VddPrst> Ashiren potrzebuje nawet nie wiem czego
<VddPrst> musze wyczyscic pendrive
<VddPrst> na ktorym mialem system
<Ashiren> za to generuje kilka MB/s
<VddPrst> i chce go machnac pare razy dd, juz jechalem shred -vn45z /dev/hda
<VddPrst> tj /sdd
<Ashiren> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/pendrive
<Ashiren> i wyczyszczony kthxbai
<VddPrst> ale podczas czyszczenia wyswietlal cos typu (ffff) i pomyslalem ze pewnie nadpisuje tylko jednym znakiem, wiec skorzystam z dd
<VddPrst> Ashiren no wlasnie zerem to juz go z 50 razy wyczyscilem
<VddPrst> przyszedl czas na losowe dane
<Ashiren> no i git
<VddPrst> urandom w sumie 7 razy
<VddPrst> ale randoma tez bym chcial :>
<Ashiren> myslalem ze mit ze po nadpisaniu xx razy da sie odzyskac dane dawno upadl
<snakejoint> jak powinna wyglądać sprawa z CAS ,TRCD, TRAS,TRP,MA ?
<snakejoint> <snakejoint> ogarnia to ktoś ?
<VddPrst> Ashiren czyli da sie mimo wszystko odzyskac?
<VddPrst> przepraszam za highlighty
<Ashiren> nie
<gjm> snakejoint: Allah, nasz pan
<Ashiren> w 99% jedno wyzerowanie usuwa dane kompletnie, bez mozliwosci odzyskania
<Ashiren> i zadne mikroskopy elelktronowe, magnetyczne i uj wie jakie jeszcze nie znajda nic
<VddPrst> to sprawdzona informacja?
<gjm> a co? cp na pędraku trzymałeś? ;>
<VddPrst> bo ja slyszalem ze oni mikroskopem klaster po klastrze sobie nowy dysk tworza
<VddPrst> gjm wracaj na bimbra i tam mi pomoz :>
<Ashiren> np. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Data-Wiping-Myth-Put-to-Rest-102376.shtml - pierwszy link z googlea
<Ashiren> choc widzialem obszerniejszy artykul
<gjm> za darmo nie robię :>
<VddPrst> nie trzymalem nic na tym pendrivie, ale mialem paskudnego wirusa, ktorego chce sie pozbyc raz na dobre
<Ashiren> wtf
<VddPrst> tak, inteligentny, wylaczal mi antywiry, wgral sie do mbra, moze nawet i w biosie zalozyl gniazdko
<Ashiren> ja tam jestem umiarkowanie paranoidalny i jakbym mial dysk sprzedawac na allegro to bym go przejechal samymi "jedynkami" a potem zerami
<VddPrst> dlatego siedze na linuchu i kasuje co sie da
<VddPrst> no to shredem go ciachnalem juz
<VddPrst> pytanie tylko dlaczego mi ten random nie dziala
<Ashiren> dziala tylko do takich rzeczy jak kasowanie/nadpisanie dyskow sie kompletnie nie nadaje
<VddPrst> to po co on?
<Ashiren> kryptografia :?
<Ashiren> programy do ssh, ssl itp wykorzystuja go jako ziarno np.
<snakejoint>  jak zwiększam CPU FREQ to zwiększa się też HT ?
<Ashiren> snakejoint: czy ktos ci polecal ten kanal?
<Ashiren> tzn. my raczej nie jestesmy od podkrecania ;d
<snakejoint> CZY zmieniajac FSB bez ruszania napiec napiecia dla dysku pozostana takie same ?
<snakejoint> HDD
<VddPrst> snakejoint a co maja napiecia do fsb?
<VddPrst> zwlaszcza napiecia dysku?
<qrq> Mam pomysł dla Palikota...
<qrq> Zamiast zdejmować krzyż...niech powiesi swój tylko odwrócony.
<snakejoint> jeśli agp nie jest zablokowane to wraz z FSB zwiększa się AGP i PCI
<snakejoint> napięcie. to chyba kanały IDE
<snakejoint> też ?
<zippa> Przyszedłem  znalazłem na KDE nakładkę na netbooka
<VddPrst> Ashiren uzylem jeszcze raz shreda (shred -vn1z /dev/sdc) wiesz moze jak teraz przysposobic temu pendrivowi system plikow FAT32?
<VddPrst> bo gparted i mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc wywala unable to open /dev/sdc1
<zippa> A co się stało
<VddPrst> zippa wlasnie nei wiem
<VddPrst> probuje sformatowac tego pendriva tak zebym mogl tam wgrac live cd gparteda zeby z kolei gpartedem podzielic miejsce na starym dysku
<VddPrst> xD
<Ashiren> wyjmij i wsadz z powrotem
<zippa> to spróbuj na windowsie
<VddPrst> Ashiren i nagle bedzie fat32?
<Ashiren> a cp nastepnym razem szyfruj
<VddPrst> byl zaszyfrowany
<Ashiren> nie, wtedy zrobisz format
<Ashiren> :O
<VddPrst> truecrypt aes256
<zippa> A w poniedziałek nie idę do szkoły
<VddPrst> oho... teraz system w ogole go nie czyta po wlozeniu xD
<Ashiren> lsusb
<zippa> musi zawsze paść kontekst ...
<VddPrst> a nie, jednak sczytal Disk /dev/sdc: 1000 MB, 1000275456 bytes 31 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1016 cylinders Units = cylinders of 1922 * 512 = 984064 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x910d78d8  Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Ashiren> no to mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc
<nn52> heil! o/
<Quintasan> Co?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<zippa> 15 listopada mam imieniny
<Ashiren> cool story bro
<VddPrst> root@root:~# mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc mkfs.vfat 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009) mkfs.vfat: Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdc' (use -I to override)
<VddPrst> o.0
<Vorbis^> zippa, nazywasz sie Alfons?
<firemark> jest ktos na slasku + ma neo?
<zippa> nie albert
 * Vorbis^ jest
<Ashiren> VddPrst: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc -I
<TheNumb> Hmm
<TheNumb> Ja to bym najpierw zrobił partycję na tym urządzeniu, ale ok ;]
<VddPrst> Ashiren super, dzieki :D
<VddPrst> to plus gparted i format do fat 32 = sukces :D
<VddPrst> Ashiren to mam teraz dla ciebie trudniejsze zadanie
<VddPrst> o ile masz troche czasu
<Ashiren> 452121
<VddPrst> chodzi o wylapanie z czym laczy sie system
<VddPrst> w polaczeniu WAN
<VddPrst> chodzi o to zebym mogl ominac autentyfikacje stosowana w programie kliencie i samemu stworzyc polaczenie z vpnem
<VddPrst> na windowsie takie polaczenie otwiera mi america online 9.0
<VddPrst> podaje tam login i haslo, natomiast na linuxie wiem ze jest open vpn, problem w tym ze nie mam adresu ip z ktorym autentyfikuje sie ta america online, a poza tym nie wiem czy przy takim polaczeniu autentyfikacja przez open vpn jest taka sama jaka przeprowadza klient
<Ashiren> moznaby sprawdzic przez wireshark
<VddPrst> masz windowsa zainstalowanego?
<VddPrst> bo ja juz wiresharkiem probowalem "nasluchiwac"
<Ashiren> no jak to cos typu vpn to jest zaszyfrowane pewnie
<Ashiren> ale adres powinno znalezc
<VddPrst> problem w tym ze nei do konca mi to wychodzi, po podlaczeniu aol (america online) tworzy sobie to polaczenie lp2t czy cos w ten desen o nazwie wan i wireshark slucha juz tylko tych odpytac ack
<Ashiren> to moze nasluchuj na poziome routera
<Ashiren> ale windows na virtualboxie
<VddPrst> wiesz jak?
<Ashiren> i z linuxa
<VddPrst> czyli mam sniffowac brame routera?
<Ashiren> niet
<Ashiren> tj zalezy od routera
<VddPrst> 192.168.255.255?
<VddPrst> mam modem arrisa
<VddPrst> (cisco)
<Ashiren> nie wiem
<Ashiren> chodzilo mi raczej to co na poczatku router widzi
<Ashiren> i co przez niego przechodzi
<TheNumb> Co to ta america online?
<VddPrst> TheNumb taka przegladarka internetowa ktora ci vpna tworzy, a ze to bezstratne transferowo proxy to korzystam
<VddPrst> na dodatek ma zmienne ip
<TheNumb> VddPrst: a sprawdzałeś czy działa pod wine? ;]
<VddPrst> Ashiren hmm, czyli musialbym wgrac wiresharka jako element firmwareu reoutera?
<TheNumb> VddPrst: nie?
<VddPrst> TheNumb probowalem
<VddPrst> ale nie uruchamia sie
<TheNumb> VddPrst: netstat -a na routerze i widzisz z jakimi adresami się łączy.
<VddPrst> a to, to wiem, sprawa jest taka ze zadna metoda nie moge osiagnac tego polaczenia
<VddPrst> bo ono nawet nie pokazuje sie w polaczeniach sieciowych
<TheNumb> VddPrst: musi.
<TheNumb> VddPrst: nie ma innej możliwości.
<VddPrst> jest tam co prawda tp lp2t z telefonem 555-5555
<inzaghi89> [21:17:20] <inzaghi89> ktoś może wie dlaczeg putty nie potrafi normalnie wyświetlić --- tylko wyświetla qqq
<inzaghi89> [21:17:26] <inzaghi89> jak odpalę ten sam program na screenie, to jest ok
<inzaghi89> [21:17:48] <inzaghi89> normalnie wyświetla
<inzaghi89> [21:17:49] <inzaghi89> mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqvqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqvqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqvqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqvqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<inzaghi89> [21:18:02] <inzaghi89> a na screenie
<inzaghi89> [21:18:03] <inzaghi89> └───────────────┴───────────────┴───────────────┴───────────────┴───────────────
<VddPrst> ale sam wan pokazuje sie dopiero w menedzeze zadan zakladka siec
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: putty jest upośledzone i tyle
<TheNumb> inzaghi89: musisz przeżyć.
<inzaghi89> TheNumb, dzięki za wyjaśnienie ;d
<VddPrst> TheNumb da sie partycje w raid-1 polaczyc :D?
<VddPrst> bo mi sie przesyla z jednej na druga z predkoscia 11.2 mb/s :(
<VddPrst> a przerzucam 250 gb wiec troche czasu trzeba odczekac xD
<zippa> Ja mam problem z radiówką jak siedzę na irc , a mama na facebook to przerywa mocno
<gjm> przykre
<gjm> doprawdy
<TheNumb> zippa: wspieramy Ciebie!
<zippa> to niezadługo będzie wywiadówka to spieracie mnie
<VddPrst> hmm, jednak wyczytalem ze laczenie partycji w raid wcale nie przyspieszy przesylania danych miedzy nimi, a wrecz spowolni to przesylanie
<Quintasan> VddPrst: Jak masz różne dyski to maksymalny transfer będzie równy maksymalnemu transferowi na najsłabszym z dysków
<VddPrst> nie, myslalem ze moge polaczyc dwie partycje utworzone na jednym dysku
<VddPrst> tak zeby dane sie szybciej przesyslaly
<VddPrst> tak szybko jak dzieje sie to kiedy jest jedna partycja i przesylanie odbywa sie wewnatrz niej
<TheNumb> W raidzie spina się tylko dyski a nie partycje ;]
<VddPrst> niestety :P
<jacekowski> 11.2mb/s
<jacekowski> troche wolno
<VddPrst> poniewaz dane leca z jednej partycji na druga jacekowski
<VddPrst> teraz mam 13.6
<VddPrst> a nie w obrebie jednej
<VddPrst> musze oczyscic tzw. dysk c:\
<Ashiren> cp:\?
<VddPrst> zeby zainstalowac na nim nowa kopie windowsa
<VddPrst> chodzi mi o ten zapis windowsowy
<Ashiren> nie no co te media robia
<Ashiren> patrze szyfrowanie, vpn i juz mi sie kojarzy
<VddPrst> Ashiren a nie uwazasz ze te artykuly ze jedno nadpisanie zerami wystarczy zeby wyczyscic dysk to tylko taka farsa?
<VddPrst> zeby ostudzic czujnosc ludzi
<Ashiren> a co takiego masz zeby usuwac sryliard razy ;x
<Ashiren> poszukaj w googlach jest wiecej artykulow
<VddPrst> wlasnie szukam
<VddPrst> nic nie mam, ale na przyszlosc lepiej wiedziec
<Ashiren> poza tym ze format de facto nie usuwa plikow
<VddPrst> zarabiac jakos trzeba a teraz najszybciej wypromowac serwis warezo/torrento-podobny
<jacekowski> VddPrst: i tak wolno
<jacekowski> VddPrst: powinno byc szybciej
<VddPrst> format nie, ja pisze o nadpisywaniu
<VddPrst> jacekowski moze wina dysku?
<jacekowski> VddPrst: raczej ustawien
<VddPrst> jakies sugestie?
<jacekowski> rozne
<VddPrst> jesli znasz dobre ustawienia to pisz, chetnie przyspiesze to przesylanie
<jacekowski> co to za system plikow?
<VddPrst> ntfs
<Ashiren> VddPrst: w sensie ze mit powstal ze ktos sformatowal 20x a mu i tak odzyskali
<VddPrst> dwie partycje 100 i 150 gb
<jacekowski> a to nie
<jacekowski> nic ci nie pomoze
<jacekowski> ntfs-3g jest wolny
<VddPrst> dysk sata 320 gb laptop msi i3 330m 3gb ram 2g+1g para
<jacekowski> jak chcesz szybko to kopiuj pod windowsem
<VddPrst> aha
<jacekowski> linux i ntfs sie nie do konca lubia
<VddPrst> pod windowsem tez wolno
<jacekowski> szybszy procesor by pomogl
<VddPrst> poza tym mam tam wirusa
<VddPrst> wiec nie moge
<jacekowski> to wywal wirusa najpierw
<VddPrst> nie da sie
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> wszystko sie da
<VddPrst> cwaniak wylacza mi antywiry
<jacekowski> to ze sie nie da to takie pierdolenie
<VddPrst> nie moge wylaczyc procesu
<jacekowski> nie antywirusem
<VddPrst> 22jakiestamliczby:3403434jakiestamliczby.exe
<jacekowski> wywal pliki wirusa
<VddPrst> tak nazywa sie plik
<VddPrst> nie wiem jak je znalezc
<VddPrst> niby maja byc w c:\windows
<jacekowski> odpal process explorera
<jacekowski> i zobacz
<VddPrst> ale jest tam tylko plik z pierwsza czescia czyli 22jakiesliczby.exe
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> to jest ten plik
<VddPrst> bez tego po dwukropku, task mgr wysiwetla proces z dwukropkiem
<jacekowski> po : to nazwa strumienia
<VddPrst> no to usunalem go
<VddPrst> a mimo wszystko sie wlacza
<jacekowski> to jest cos jeszcze
<VddPrst> i zuzywa ciagle 484 kb pamieci (ciagle)
<jacekowski> no i
<VddPrst> chyba ddosi kogos
<VddPrst> tzn dosi
<jacekowski> odpal process explorer
<jacekowski> i popatrz co tam jest
<VddPrst> bo jak podlaczam internet to ciagle sypie pakiety wysylania i pobierania
<VddPrst> process explorer?
<jacekowski> taki program
<VddPrst> to jakis zewnetrzy program?
<VddPrst> ok na razie jestem na linuxie, powiedz co dalej
<VddPrst> jak odpale ten program to czego tam szukac o tym procesie?
<jacekowski> a potem wywal wszystko co trzeba
<jacekowski> potem popatrz w msconfig i wylacz wszystko co podejrzane
<VddPrst> wszystko - czyli?
<VddPrst> w msconfig jest wszystko wylaczone
<VddPrst> musial sie do mbra wgrac
<jacekowski> no to mbra na nowo wtenteguj
<VddPrst> nawet tryb awaryjny zablokowal
<jacekowski> czyli tdss jakis
<VddPrst> pokazuje sie okno ze musze aktywowac kopie windowsa
<VddPrst> chociaz jest aktywna
<jacekowski> no to z plyty windowsa sterowniki najpierw trzeba czyste
<VddPrst> no wlasnie, to jest najgorsze
<VddPrst> wiec juz wole zainstalowac od nowa
<VddPrst> i na przyszlosc uzywac sandboxie
<jacekowski> sandboxie gowno pomaga
<VddPrst> bo mnie te wirusy zniszcza do reszty
<VddPrst> no to czym kraki odpalac?
<jacekowski> uzywac orginalnych
<VddPrst> daj spokoj
<VddPrst> za iple trzeba krocie placic
<jacekowski> poza tym, cracki wirusow nie maja
<VddPrst> a to wlasnie do niej sciagalem kraka
<VddPrst> maja
<VddPrst> bo to krak mi wgral wirusa
<jacekowski> nie maja
<VddPrst> krak ktory mial usunac reklamy z ipli
<jacekowski> zadna grupa nie wyda cracka z wirusem
<jacekowski> to byl jakis syf a nie crack
<VddPrst> no fakt, .nfo nie bylo
<VddPrst> czemu sandboxie to syf?
<jacekowski> ZADNA grupa nie wyda wirusa w cracku
<VddPrst> da sie to exploitowac?
<jacekowski> VddPrst: bo sandboxie nie daje rady
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> bardzo latwo
<VddPrst> o jacekowski
<VddPrst> dobrze ze jestes
<VddPrst> jak szybko wygenerowac potezny /dev/random
<jacekowski> jestem tu od dawna
<jacekowski> sprzetowy generator
<VddPrst> bo juz pytam tutaj ludzi, ale skonczylo sie na ruszaniu mysza
<jacekowski> sprzetowy generator
<gjm> VddPrst: jezu święty, idź spać
<VddPrst> a nie da sie zapetlic jakiegos programu na funkcji rand()?
<VddPrst> gjm nie ma mowy xD
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> to sobie uzywaj /dev/urandom
<jacekowski> jak chcesz uzywac rand()
<VddPrst> urandom za slaby
<Ashiren> ...
<VddPrst> juz mi wikipedia pluje ze da sie exploitowac sha
<VddPrst> xD
<gjm> -.-
<jacekowski> rand() jeszcze slabszy
<jacekowski> sprzetowy generator
<jacekowski> albo machaj mysza
<VddPrst> no to moze po tikach procka?
<gjm> jacekowski: nie gadaj z nim bo oc*ujejesz
<VddPrst> machanie mysza to mi wieki zajmie
<VddPrst> gjm tu mozna przeklinac, spojrz w logi
<Ashiren> albo kup se jakis radioaktywny pierwiastek i analizuj go
<VddPrst> tylko lepiej nie doradzac komend :P
<VddPrst> Ashiren trudno w polsce kupic takie numery
<VddPrst> jacekowski ale w tym entropy pool sa tez inne zdarzenia
<VddPrst> nie tylko ruchy myszy
<VddPrst> ale i jakies tam wariacje dysku
<VddPrst> (bledy czy przestoje)
<VddPrst> z tego co wyczytalem
<VddPrst> teraz przesylanie przez linuxa idzie na 15MB/s
<VddPrst> wiec nie jest tak zle
<jacekowski> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/next/linux-next.git;a=blob;f=drivers/char/random.c;h=f7c93d7be00f307db47a6657bcf8aa5d29bdb3c6;hb=HEAD
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wv3hqd> (at git.kernel.org)
<jacekowski> tu masz se poczytaj
<VddPrst> widze ze wylatywales z kanalu 31 razy :D
<VddPrst> niegrzeczny czlowieku :P
<gjm> lol
<jacekowski> a ty wylecisz raz ale porzadnie
<Quintasan> Więcej komentarzy niż kodu, dobry kod
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> VddPrst: Teoretycznie możesz przeklnąć ale dostaniesz kopniaka a jak będziesz klnął bardzo notorycznie to nawet kb dostaniesz
<VddPrst> "jacekowsk uwielbia mówić sam/a do siebie albo inni za nim/nią nie nadążają, pisał/a monologi 1605 razy! "
<VddPrst> o, trzeba wymyslic jakies odpowiedniki
<VddPrst> zamiast h*j trzeba pisac - kozi nos
<qrq> ch*j a nie h*j
<Quintasan> Albo używać języka polskiego w sposób normalny
<gjm> trzymajcie mnie, błagam
<VddPrst> a zastepnikiem c1py bedzie musiala byc drewniana habeta
<qrq> Albo kapa.
<gjm> VddPrst: wsadził ci ktoś kiedyś kozi nos w oko? :>
<VddPrst> nie drewniana habeto :P
<jacekowski> cycka wam matka nie dawala?
<VddPrst> Jacekowski a nie moznaby losowac wartosci ze zmian pikseli?
<VddPrst> na ekarnie monitora wciaz cos sie dzieje i wyglada to na dosc losowe zjawiska
<gjm> JEZU!
<gjm> VddPrst: weź po prostu rozwal tego pendrajwa i po problemie
<VddPrst> gjm to na przyszlosc, pendrive mnie niewiele obchodzi
<gjm> -.-
<julek> czesc
<VddPrst> siema
<lisu> o/
<bastetmilo> siema
<GriGi> siema
<Bonio> witam
<drybler> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-10-30
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> zna ktos donre laty na kernel ? :>
<foreste> dobre
<m477> kurwa mac :-(
<m477> jakie to ubuntu jest nie dojebane trzymajcie mnie
<Frst21> 1~/exit
<Matan[M]> bry
<sysek> ktora jest godzina?
<Frst21> 7:50
<m477> a było przesuwanie czasu?
<Frst21> było, z 2 na 3
<m477> chyba na odwrót
<Frst21> no, z 3 na 2
<m477> czy libreoffice jest lepszy od openoffice czy z dupy pytanie?
<m477> zippa: brakowało nam Ciebie
<sysek> ku
<sysek> myslalem ze jest 7
<sysek> :/
<m477> ;]
<zippa> :-)
<m477> a ja sie nie najebalem bo mi kontop zablokowali
<zippa> A mi ukradli 30 zł + rower w basenie :-)
<zippa> w te wakacje
<sysek> SUPER
<m477> huj z rowerem
<zippa> z konta w telefonie + karta sim
<m477> jem bananka :-)
<zippa> ja ostatnio z połykiem zjadłem końcówkę tak na lekcji biologii
<m477> połykasz?
<Szatan> spermę?
<zippa> nie , ale tego szatana obczaiłem chodzi o KDE <3
<sysek> zaraz mnie krew zaleje
<m477> :-)
<zippa> nie może krew zalać
<sysek> NO SHIT KRUWA
<sysek> zippa: idz stad prosze, nie denerwuj mnie
<sysek> wyjdz sobie
<sysek> zjedz bananka
<sysek> popatrz na kde
<sysek> zastanow sie na sensem zycia
<sysek> ale idz stad proszed
<m477> :-)
<m477> :-(
<lisu> re
<m477> witam lisu
<TheNumb> Ale ten zippa trolluje :<
<gjm> ano
<buharin> hej;)
<m477> cze
<buharin> mam memory corruption
<buharin> i na koncu backtrace taka linijka
<buharin> /usr/lib32/fglrx/dri/fglrx_dri.so(+0xf09021)[0xf60b1021]
<buharin> wlasnie ogladam glxinfo
<buharin> wyglada calkiem okej:P
<buharin> malloc(): memory corruption: 0x095fac10 ***
<buharin> wyglada jak wyciek pamieci
<TheNumb> buharin: a czego się spodziewasz po sterownikasz opensors? <:
<buharin> TheNumb, : (
<buharin> mowisz wywalic je i wgrac normalne?
<TheNumb> buharin: no, wydajność o wiele większa ;]
<buharin> nie potrzebuje wydajnosci
<buharin> ale kumplowi cos sie zesra**
<buharin> TheNumb, smutne to : (
<buharin> czy sterowniki OpenGL sa pisane w assemblerze?
<buharin> a tak w ogole jak sie w ubuntu edytuje ten pasek na gorze;P
<buharin> bo mam tam wie baterie i nie dzialajaca pogodynke
<buharin> nie chca sie zainstalowac ; /
<m477> buharin: spoko tez mam zawsze z tym problem
<buharin> m477, loki_setup: Couldn't write to file: //usr/bin/aticonfig
<buharin> stkad to sie bierze?
<buharin> /?
<m477> a ja wiem ...
<buharin> m477, w ogole to link mi sie nie generuje na ich stronie
<buharin> m477, moglbys znalezc : D cos dla ATI HD 4500
<m477> wut
<buharin> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<buharin> guzik Display Results nie dziala
<buharin> m477, nie wiem skad to pobrac ;D
<m477> rusz głową
<buharin> wezme starsze
<buharin> obstawiam ze jest problem z ubuntu
<qrq> Akceleracja?
<buharin> *** glibc detected ***
<buharin> ubuntu jest stworzone tylko dla paczek ubuntu
<buharin> i nic wiecej
<m477> czemu w metalu jest tyle nienawiści
<gjm> Biszkopcik: pjiiink
<gjm> `help
<gjm> o
<gjm> umarł
<buharin> o jezu
<buharin> ledwo wrocilem do tego co bylo
<buharin> ;D
<m477> ?
<buharin> m477, wiesz jak zedytowac ten panel na gorze
<buharin> bo mi 2 baterie wyswietla o pogodynce nie owie
<m477> prawy->usun z panelu?
<buharin> wlasnie nie
<buharin> jeden w ogole nie reaguje
<buharin> a drugi pokazuje stan
<m477> reset
<buharin> a to mam od dawna
<buharin> nic nie pomoze
<m477> format
<buharin> nie moge :S
<m477> ;S
<buharin> m477, za duzo tutaj mam zreszta wolalbym juz arch'a instalowac
<m477> czemu
<buharin> m477, bo wole sie nameczyc raz ale nie miec tak ze po kazdym upgradzie szukac co jest zrabane
<m477> nie upgraduj
<buharin> podoba mi sie nowe unity
<buharin> juz sie przyzwyczailem
<m477> ;S
<buharin> m477, filtrowanie jest fajni zrobione i wyszukiwanie aplikacji tez
<m477> buharin: ale mam ochote się sponiewierać wódą
<Drathir> podoba nowe unity ? O.o
<buharin> Drathir, nom na poczatku mialem problem ale to ze wszystkim tak jest nawet z kobieta
<Drathir> oj coś chyba śpię jeszcze... Hrhr
<Drathir> buharin: to toporne i wolne jest...
<buharin> Drathir, no co ty dziala natychmiast
<buharin> Drathir, co tu widzisz wolnego?
<m477> a jaki masz poroblem z obsługą kobiety?
<Drathir> zrobić coś w 10.04 to chwilka a w tym...
<buharin> Drathir, powiedz co zrobic;) chcesz
<buharin> m477, no jak zmieniasz na nową trzeba sie przyzwyczaic
<m477> pewnie nie wiesz gdzie wsadzic
<Drathir> zmien częstotliwość procka... Paneli brak so pierwsze
<Drathir> możliwości edycji i konfiguracji wszystkiego co się widzi zero
<buharin> Drathir, no to ostatnie
<buharin> cos nie dziala
<Drathir> bo tak ma być...
<|B|enedyktXVI> kurde, jako ze nie da sie minimalizowac quake na linuxie, kiedys poradzilem sobie z tym mniej wiecej w sposob X :1 -ac & ( ./quake3 ) i smigalo... teraz jak wstawie zamiast ./quake3 nawet xterm. to odpala go dopiero po zamknieciu drugiego DISPLAYA, ktos ma pomysl ;>
<Drathir> prawie jak w winzgrozie... A fuj...
<Drathir> spróbuj win plus D
<|B|enedyktXVI> elegancko to smigalo kiedys, moglem obslugiwac konsole z q3 czy inne programy z pierwszego displaya mimo ze dzialaly na drugim, a teraz jakos tak nie moge ogarnac tego z zadnym programem
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> a przy minimalizacji wiesza?
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie ma jak zminimalizowac, alt+tab nie smiga
<|B|enedyktXVI> inne kombinacje tez
<Drathir> a to przez wine czy bezpośrednio pod linuxem?
<|B|enedyktXVI> bezposrednio
<|B|enedyktXVI> moze kiedys to byl jakis bug w X, i przez to smigalo, albo ja teraz cos zle wklepuje
<Drathir> a próbowałes przełączyć na następny pulpit wirtualny skrótem klawiszowym?
<|B|enedyktXVI> pewnie
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie odpala porost tam terminala
<|B|enedyktXVI> wlacza X i stoi
<|B|enedyktXVI> zamiast odpalic kolejno dalej np xterma czy quake czy cokolwiek innego
<|B|enedyktXVI> dawalo mi to mozliwosc np pisania w teminalu na :0 a dawalo wynik na :1
<buharin> Drathir, apropo zmiany czestotliwosci
<buharin> Drathir, to jest gotowy aplet wiec nie wiem co za problem
<|B|enedyktXVI> pytne moze na jakims oficialnym xorgu
<Drathir> aupod gnoma był jupiter taki sobie...
<buharin> Drathir, z tą baterią chyba musze się zagłębić w kod
<gjm> :>
<gjm> wyjdź z matrixa
<Drathir> buharin: moim zdaniem to błąd unity... gnome czasem przy przeciazeniu zasobów potrafiło przemieszczać na panelu miejscami obiekty, ale po restarcie wracało do normy...
<buharin> Drathir, mi sie tak zrobilo po updacie
<buharin> na oneric
<|B|enedyktXVI> Drathir po odpaleniu :1 :2 :3 wystarczy na :0 wklpeac DISPLAY=:1 2 3 4 etc i polecenia z :0 beda wykonywane dalej. widac zle zorganizwoalem skladnie
<buharin> Drathir, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/battery-applet-status-ubuntu/ mam dokladnie taka sytuacje jak na 2 obrazku
<buharin> Drathir, tylko ze zadnych opcji nie ma
<Drathir> |B|enedyktXVI: czyli śmiga już?
<|B|enedyktXVI> teoretycznie, oszamie smiadanie i sklepe sobie to w jednej linijce lub malym skrypciku
<Drathir> |B|enedyktXVI: no to ślicznie gratuluję...
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: Szatan miał urodziny xD
<julek> czesc
<julek> da sie z 32-bitowego systemu chrootowac do 64-bitowego?
<Drathir> Szatan: nie trzeba było jakoś tak łagodniej?
<Szatan> julek: da się
<julek> Szatan: no ja cos nie moge
<Szatan> julek: linux64 chroot /coś :P
<julek> powloka z tamtego nie chce mi sie odpalic
<julek> a... ok, dzieki
<Drathir> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalystOpenGL42BetaLinux.aspx
<Szatan> też kiedyś kminiłem jak wejść na 64 bity :P
<jacekowski> NIE DA SIE
<jacekowski> 32bitowy kernel nie ma 64bitowych syscalli
<julek> hmm...
<zippa> siema
<julek> czy jest jakis sensowny powod uzywania 64-bitowego systemu?
<julek> dziala to lepiej/szybciej?
<zippa> Na windowsie jest lepiej
<julek> heh... dzieki
<julek> myslalem o linuksie
<julek> zippa: ale dlaczego jest lepiej?
<zippa> Niema dużo problemów
<julek> czyli?
<zippa> stabilny
<julek> a 32-bitowy nie?
<julek> i czym sie objawia ta wieksza stabilnosc?
<julek> bo bsoda dawno nie widzialem nawet na 32-bitowych
<zippa> niekiedy jak kobieta podczas okresu tak jest z 32
<julek> czyli?
<julek> konrety jakies
<zippa> Jak amarok'u włączyć audio CD
<qrq> Dla desktop usera nie ma większej różnicy.
<julek> qrq: no tez mi sie tal wydawalo
<qrq> Dla zastosowań serwerowych jest.
<julek> qrq: ale ja sie nie znam... zippa jest specjalista
<zippa> Nie czytam niekiedy
<zippa> strony o PC i fora
<julek> heh... dziwne zdanie
<julek> czyli znasz sie na kąpach?
<julek> giksy czytasz?;)
<zippa> No , jak prawie 9 lat znam się na komputerach
<julek> zippa: ile masz lat?
<zippa> 13
<julek> no... to spoko:)
<julek> wierze ci:)
<Wilku> zippa: Ta, ty i komputery...
<julek> kąpy
<zippa> Mój pierwszy komputer był w 2002 , a drugi w 2007 , czyli miałem 4 latka jak miałem pierwszy komputer
<julek> heh
<Filar> ależ to podniecające
<Wilku> zippa: to nie wiek się liczy
<Filar> tylko stan umysłu :D
 * Szatan MOCP: Jama Zła - 05 - Wsadzę Ci Głowę Do Pralki
<Wilku> Nom
<julek> Wilku: ja tam w wieku 4 lat nie znalem sie na komputerze:)
<Wilku> julek: ja ogarniałem :D
<julek> zdzieralem sobie kolana itp
<Filar> ja w wieku 4 lat nie wiedziałem o istnieniu zcegoś takiego :]
<julek> Filar: ale do pewnego momentu komputer w ogole nie byl potrzebny
<zippa> =>
<zippa> Ja miałem jako pierwszy w szkole telefon z Androidem
<Wilku> Kto lubi kucyki :D?
<zippa> nie ja'
<Vorbis^> możecie mi coś powiedzieć o xonarze u3?
<zippa> Poszukuję oryginalnej baterii do GT540 nowej do 40 zł
<scx> Dzien Dobry
<zippa> siema
<scx> Czy moglbym prosic kogos o wynik nastepujacego polecenia?:
<scx> grep -H -R -i pam_gnome_keyring.so /etc/pam.*
<zippa> KDE <3 + Frugo <3
<scx> zippa: nie szkodzi, nawet lepiej o ile uzywasz jakiejs aplikacji gnome/gtk+
<scx> KDE < 3? w sensie KDE 1.x albo 2.x? przeciez to zabytek
<scx> KDE 3.x jeszcze rozumiem, ale starsze?
<Zippa> coś mi przerwało
<Zippa> Amarok jest fajny
<scx> Zippa: tak to jest jak sie uzywa sredniowiecznego oprogramowania
<Vorbis^> scx, ojtam ojtam
<Vorbis^> OS: WinXP Home Edition 5.1 Dodatek Service Pack 3 (Build #2600)
<Vorbis^> ile to już xp ma lat?
<Vorbis^> 10?
<scx> Vorbis^: KDE 2: 2000
<scx> KDE 3 pojawilo sie w 2002
<Vorbis^> :o
<scx> zreszta na oprogramowanie nie patrzy sie przez pryzmat kiedy powstalo
<Drathir> julek: a dlaczego nie korzystać jak fajnie i stabilnie chodzi w pełni wykorzystując zasoby?
<scx> tylko do kiedy bylo rozwijane i do kiedy mialo wsparcie
<Drathir> zippa win stabilny do formatu hrhr
<scx> Drathir: nie zauwazylem, zeby jakiekolwiek KDE chodzilo fajnie i stabilnie
<scx> i nie, stare wersje KDE nie sa dostosowane do nowego sprzetu
 * scx czeka na Windows 8
<BlessJah> julek: co mnie hilightujesz?
<|B|enedyktXVI> Czym się różni ksiądz od złodzieja ?
<|B|enedyktXVI> Złodzieje nie ruchają dzieci.
<Wilku> O.o
<Wilku> -.-
<|B|enedyktXVI> Szatan http://www.miloop.com/film_view.aspx?movie=19719
<scx> |B|enedyktXVI: klamstwo
<|B|enedyktXVI> :]
<scx> |B|enedyktXVI: pedofile sciagaja z sieci nielegalne materialy -> kradna -> zlodzieje
<|B|enedyktXVI> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedofilia check this out!
<scx> |B|enedyktXVI: powiedz to prokuraturze
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie musze nic im mowic
<qrq> Kradzież własności intelektualnej jest wtedy gdy ktoś czerpie z ów kradzieży zyski.
<|B|enedyktXVI> ot tylko za duzo fozofujesz
<scx> w tym kraju mozesz zostac skazany za pedofilie za ogladanie rysunku przedstawiajacego calowanie sie dwoch elfow
<|B|enedyktXVI> powatpiewam w to
<scx> |B|enedyktXVI: 1. materialy nie musza przedstawiac realnych osob, moga byc to fikcyjne postacie, ktore jakis urzedas oceni, ze wygladaja na nieletnie
<scx> 2. pocalunek jest czynnoscia seksualna, przynajmniej wg polskich sadow
<qrq> scx Np takie hentai.
<scx> qrq: tak
<|B|enedyktXVI> chyba za duzo trudnych spraw sie naogladales
<scx> qrq: wiekszosc osob w Polsce oskarzonych o pedofile w zyciu nie molestowala dziecka
<qrq> W sumie nie słyszałem jeszcze by ktoś poszedł siedzieć za oglądanie animowanego porno :D
<qrq> A w Empiku pełno tego.
<qrq> Na półkach.
<|B|enedyktXVI> +1 qrq
<scx> qrq: na forum prawnym byl ostatnio watek, matka samotnie wychowujaca dwojke synow zostala oskarzona o piractwo i pedofilie
<scx> synowie co prawda wchodzili na strony XXX, ale nie celowali w tresci pedofilskie
<scx> prokuratura twierdzi jednak inaczej
<qrq> W Polsce się chyba każe za rozpowszechnianie takich treści czyż nie?
<scx> qrq: ale tak samo jest z jazda samochodem
<scx> qrq: jak masz gdzieniegdzie ograniczenie do 30 km/h to nawet policja tego nie przestrzega
<qrq> Jeżeli nagrywali takie zdjęcia lub filmy na płytach to już inna sprawa.
<scx> co nie zmienia faktu, ze jak ktos sie uprze, to moze wyciagnac wzgledem osoby prawne konsekwencje
<scx> qrq: nie trzeba tego na plytach nagrywac
<scx> wystarczy, ze masz cache w przegladarce
<qrq> Przesadzasz :)
<scx> a nie daj boze udostepnisz calosc katalogu domowego w P2P
<qrq> Udostępnianie a posiadanie to nie to samo.
<qrq> Zresztą.
<scx> qrq: po prostu nie podoba mi sie panstwo w stylu: dajcie mi czlowieka a znajde na niego paragraf
<qrq> Po pierwsze. Ktoś musiałby złożyć pozew przeciwko komuś.
<qrq> Bo telekomunikacja sama z pozwem chyba nie występuje :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> scx wyprowadz sie D:
<qrq> Po drugie jak ktoś ściąga gigabajty filmów o treści pedofilskiej to niech się nie dziwi że policja do niego zapuka.
<|B|enedyktXVI> wpadles w jakas paranoje chyba
<|B|enedyktXVI> wejdz na 4chana i pewnie za 5 minut przyjda do ciebie z nakazem
<qrq> scx Chyba że jesteś szefem WikiLeaks :D
<qrq> To masz się czego bać :D
<jacekowski> bo to sie sciaga przez tora takie rzeczy
<jacekowski> wiadomo ze kazdy pedofil uzywa tora
<scx> qrq: ile nastolatkow sciaga muzyke i filmy z sieci P2P?
<scx> pytanie raczej powinno brzmiec, ile nie sciaga
<qrq> Ściągać można.
<qrq> Udostępniać nie.
<qrq> Prawo ściga za udostępnianie.
<scx> qrq: tylko, ze sciagajac torrenta go udostepniasz innym
<qrq> Zależy ile sobie ustawisz.
<qrq> 1kb na sek.
<qrq> To dużo nie udostępnisz :)
<m477> o/
<scx> co ile sobie ustawisz? zawsze cos wysylasz
<qrq> Tak.
<scx> myslisz ze beda sprawdzac, ile wyslales?
<scx> oni nawet nie sprawdza, czy pobrales w calosci
<qrq> :)
<qrq> To nie jest USA człowieku.
<scx> a to juz jest powod do przeszukania domu i zabrania komputerow/dyskow do analizy
<qrq> Jeszcze nie.
<qrq> Zresztą ja korzystam z gminnego wifi :D
<scx> http://forumprawne.org/prawo-karne/231667-pedofilia.html
<scx> qrq: ^^
<qrq> Co Ty masz z tą pedofilią?
<qrq> Ściągnąłeś jakieś zdjęcie i trzęsiesz portkami? :D
<xhero35> gminnego powiadasz lol
<qrq> Gmina udostępnia darmowe wifi.
<qrq> 50 kb/s
<qrq> Per user :D
<qrq> Nawet czasami wolniej.
<scx> qrq: probuje Wam udowodnic, ze oskarzyc o pedofilie jak i inne przestepstwa jest w tym kraju bardzo latwo
<qrq> Zdarzają się takie przypadki.
<qrq> Ale to rzadko się zdarza.
<qrq> I tak jest wszędzie
<qrq> Nie tylko w Polsce.
<m477>  .,.]
<qrq> Incepcja jest wciąż w 50tce najcześciej pobieranych filmów z piratebay.
<qrq> Na szczęście Nolan jest przeciwnikiem filmów 3D :D
<qrq> Bo 3D to zaraza kina -_-
<julek> BlessJah: kiedy highlightowalem?
<julek> BlessJah: moze cos przez przypadek, raczej nic nie chcialem
<Wilku> julek: jaki refleks :p
<julek> heh...
<julek> nie sledze non-stop tych pierdol, ktore wypisujecie;)
<julek> scx: a kde3 niestety jest takim samym zabytkiem:(
<julek> scx: tzn. zainstalowanie kde3 jest tak samo upierdliwe jak kde1/2
<julek> a nawet chyba latwiej te starsze - mniej zaleznosci
<qrq> Pierwszy film do którego Hans Zimmer napisał muzykę to polski film Fucha :D
<buharin> kto pomoże E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.881-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb: podproces nowy skrypt pre-installation zwrócił kod błędu 1
<buharin> ;P
<qrq> Widział ktoś z was ten film? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVRzN2ZMYRw
<qrq> Młyn i Krzyż
<julek> widzialem jakies zapowiedzi
<qrq> Za granicą same dobre recenzje.
<julek> jakis mindfuck chyba:)
<GriGi> nie, ale słyszałem o tym
<Drathir> scx: dlaczego kde miałoby nie chodzić stabilnie?
<jacekowski> ehhh
<scx> Drathir: byl kiedys wywiad z deweloperami KDE
<scx> ukazal sie nawet przetlumaczony w L+ czy LM
<scx> stwierdzili oni, ze KDE nie zawiera bledow, a wszelkie "bledy" sa tylko pewnym uzozmaiceniem dzialania aplikacji
<scx> KDE 3 chodzilo u mnie bardzo niestabilnie
<scx> a dosyc dlugo uzywalem KDE 3.2
<scx> potem przeszedlem na GNOME i nie bylo juz takich numerow
<scx> kilka razy probowalem przekonac sie do KDE
<scx> czy to 3.5 czy 4.x
<JankoI> scx zalezy ile zmiescisz
<scx> nie moge wypowiadac sie o stabilnosci tych wersji, bo nie uzywalem ich dluzej niz kilka dni
<scx> ale nie dosc ze byly dla mnie nieergonomiczne, to w dodatku masakrycznie zabugowane
<scx> utkwil mi w pamieci manadzer sieci w KDE 4
<scx> mialem dwie karty sieciowe (przewodowe) i dwie karty wifi
<scx> oczywiscie ten menadzer juz sobie z czyms takim nie radzil
<JankoI> to korzystaj z fluxboxa
<scx> byla masa takich upierdliwych rzeczy co jeszcze bardziej zniechecalo mnie do KDE
<scx> JankoI: a po co mam korzystac z FluxBoksa skoro:
<scx> 1) moge korzystac z Windows
<scx> 2) moge korzystac z GNOME
<JankoI> bo jest wydajniejszy i rozpoznaje karty sieciowe
<scx> 3) moge korzystac z Mac OS X
<JankoI> gnome...
<JankoI> windows xD
<JankoI> leopard - he he
<JankoI> poza tym osx to tez linux
<julek> ech...
<JankoI> :>
<scx> JankoI: watpie
<julek> ja mam fluksa
<scx> JankoI: Mac OS X to Darwin z jadrem XNU
<scx> laczy mikrojadro Mach z uslugami *BSD
<JankoI> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=mac%20os%20x%20linux&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMac_OS_X&ei=QXKtTonIGcHoOfygzeEP&usg=AFQjCNF8MW0ExNBQ4MvH2rXV8ffnYAG76A&cad=rja
<JankoI> julek i jak?'
<julek> co "jak?":)
<JankoI> no to widzisz, poza tym pod maka wiele rzeczy nie dziala, a on sam pozostawia sobie wiele do zyczenia jesli chodzi wlasnie o stabilnosc
<JankoI> jak wrazenia
<scx> jesli twoje jedyne argumenty to "...", "xD" i "he he" to chyba nie mamy po co dalej dyskutowac
<JankoI> wolisz fluxa czy opena
<JankoI> scx windows to mowi sam za siebie
<julek> nie znam openboksa
<JankoI> gnome ma problemy ze starszym sprzetem
<julek> musialbym sie znowu do czegos przyzwyczajac a mi sie nie chce
<JankoI> chocaiz nie tylko, potrafi zle korzystac z karty dzwiekowej i rabac kakofonie przed ekranem logowania
<scx> JankoI: no patrz, a ja jakos korzystalem z GNOME na Pentium III czy VIA C3
<JankoI> a ja korzystalem na asusie eee 1000hd
<julek> cyrix? heh
<JankoI> i zarznalbym go
<scx> JankoI: Windows mowi sam za siebie? czyli co, przyznajesz, ze to najlepszy wybor?
<JankoI> ale potem switchnalem na rox desktop
<JankoI> windows o.0?
<scx> JankoI: nie, VIA C3, Nehemiah
<JankoI> na pewno nie
<scx> co nie?
<JankoI> bsody i brak stabilnosci
<JankoI> poza tym masa wirusow i rootkitow
<JankoI> sprobuj na tym postawic jakis prosty hosting
<scx> JankoI: nie widzialem BSODa na Windows od czasu instalacji
<JankoI> php
<julek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrix_III
<JankoI> pewnie dlatego ze go nie wlaczasz od tego czasu :)
<scx> JankoI: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/VIA_C3
<julek> scx: znam
<scx> JankoI: korzystam codziennie od okolo dwoch lat, wczesniej takze ale na innym sprzecie
<JankoI> i jaki masz uptime?
<JankoI> ja na windowsie mialem najdluzej 108 dni
<scx> czy to wazne na desktopowym systemie?
<julek> ja mam 5 minut
<JankoI> potem komputer sie scial
<JankoI> julek piszemy dluzej niz 5 :P
<JankoI> ty kretaczu
<JankoI> :>
<scx> i 108 dni to dla Ciebie malo jak na desktopowy system?
<Yuras> A może ktoś wie, jak dać użytkownikowi X uprawnienia do pliku 700?
<julek> JankoI: a co to ma do rzeczy?:)
<Yuras> chmod  -700
<scx> Yuras: 1) chmod i chown 2) acl
<JankoI> tak, bo nie byl podlaczony do internetu
<Yuras> a do czego służy to acl?
<julek> JankoI: od paru miesiecy nie wylazlem z tego kanalu. to znaczy, ze nie wylaczalem komputera?:)
<scx> Yuras: kontrola list dostepu
<Yuras> Uhm, postaram się to obczaić.,
<JankoI> Yuras acl to skrot od "ala chcesz lizaka?"
<Yuras> aha
<JankoI> he he
<gjm> lol
<Yuras> No ładnie.
<JankoI> julek pytanie :>
<julek> Yuras: chmod 700 ./700
<scx> Yuras: lista kontroli dostepu*
<Yuras> Julek, to co napisałeś ma jakikolwiek sens?
<Yuras> :P
<scx> Yuras: standardowo mozesz ustawic prawa dla wlasciciela, grupy i innych
<julek> Yuras: a nie odpowiada na twoje pytanie?:)
<JankoI> chmoduj plik o nazwie 700 w obecnym katalogu (sprawdzasz pwd) nadajac mu uprawnienia 700
<Yuras> Nie wiem jak to może odpowiadać na moje pytanie, skoro nie jest tam zawarta nawet nazwa użytkownika, któremu chcę zmienić dostęp.
<JankoI> poza tym jesli to dla pojedynczego uzytkownika to skorzystaj z chown
<scx> Yuras: ACL w linuksie pozwala Ci na stworzenie listy okreslajacej uprawnienia uzytkownikow/grup
<julek> Yuras: bo to pytanie w ogole jest do dupy
<Yuras> uhm :)
<Yuras> A dlaczegoż to?
<scx> Yuras: mowilem, ze masz uzytkownika X i chcesz m nadac prawa do pliku, tak?
<scx> mowiles*
<Yuras> Mówiłem tak.
<julek> Yuras: i tez sie zastanawialem, czy pytales o plik o nazwie 700, czy uprawnienia 700...
<Yuras> :P
<JankoI> chown root plik
<scx> Yuras: to 1) albo zmieniasz wlasciciela na tego X i nadajesz mu prawa
<scx> 2) albo dodajesz uzytkownika do grupy
<scx> 3) albo tworzysz nowa grupe z tym uzytkownikiem i zmieniasz grupe
<Yuras> Dobra dobra, jak ja się o coś pytam to wystarczy mi podać nazwę programu, który odwali za mnie tę robotę, a jak go obsługiwać to się dowiem z jakiegoś tutoriala ;P
<Yuras> Już możecie się uspokoić ;D
<scx> 4) albo korzystasz z ACL
<Yuras> Ok, dzięki.
<julek> Yuras: nagraj mu ten plik na dyskietke i daj, niech se robi co chce
<julek> (ten user)
<scx> Yuras: http://i1-linux.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/Eiciel_1.jpg
<julek> a w ogole to nie jest kanal wsparcia programu chmod
<julek> ;)
<JankoI> julek w ubuntu jest chmod
<Yuras> :D
<JankoI> i chown tez
<Yuras> o, fajne to to acl
<julek> tjaa...
<JankoI> Yuras jak chcesz byc pro to wyzebraj na google invite do #freebsd
<Yuras> Nie chcę być pro...
<Yuras> Jeśli to się wiąże z żebraniem
<Yuras> :D
<julek> temat sie wyczerpal
<julek> pewnie moj pomysl z dyskietka zadzialal
<julek> ide wystrzelac troche murzynow w resident evil 5
<JankoI> albo mam talent sie zaczal
<JankoI> djmentos co tam mentosie
<mieciu> siema siema siemaa
<JankoI> siema multimedia.pl mieciu
<Wilku> Dobry wieczór pani mieciu :>
<mieciu> o jednak mnie pamiętają :D
<mieciu> miło :D:D
<Wilku> ^^
<mieciu> JankoI co to co to
<JankoI> no patrze na twojego hosta
<Wilku> mieciu: takich wpadek nie zapominam :D
<JankoI> i natychmiast wiem ze masz internet w multimedii a twoje dzieci nazywaja sie mie i ciu
<JankoI> :P
<mieciu> ej jakich wpadek???? czymże się skompromitowałam ?? :D
<mieciu> JankoI spoko, może kiedyś tak nazwe swe dzieci :D
<Wilku> mieciu: to ja miałem wtopę, wziąłem cię za faceta ;p
<mieciu> aaa już myślałam że ja coś przeskrobałam :D
<JankoI> Wilku jesli tak to wszyscy wtopilismy
<JankoI> :P
<mieciu> :D:D
<JankoI> mieciu przeskrobales, zabiles wilkowi wilka
<JankoI> lub wilkow kilka
<mieciu> to będzie wygodnie siedział
<mieciu> ^^
<Wilku> Lol
<mieciu> a net nie wiem z czego bo nie u siebie jestem :P
<JankoI> a fakt
<JankoI> wroclaw
<JankoI> he he
<JankoI> Wilku zlozyles juz pozew?
<mieciu> noo ja mam kapke inną lokalizacje :P
<Wilku> Janko: jestem pokojowy ]:=>
<JankoI> ale ja nie o tym wybijaniu wilkow
<JankoI> tylko ze uzyli twojego nazwiska w tym serialu ranczo
<JankoI> Wilk-owyje
<mieciu> lul:D
<mieciu> myślałam że znów coś przeskrobałam ;:P:
<Wilku> :D
<Wilku> Póki nie ma Ponyville to nikogo nie pozywam :d
<mieciu> a kto to??
<Wilku> Miasto w Equestrii, krainie kucyków ^^
<mieciu> <zalamka>
<Wilku> Why?
<mieciu> kucyki...
<JankoI> mieciu kazdy ma swoje zboczenia
<JankoI> trzeba to uszanowac
<JankoI> poza tym pedofilia jest nielegalna w polsce, a o uzywaniu sobie na kucykach pluszowych nikt nic nie napisal :D
<mieciu> to są te co na kwejku srają tęczą ?
<mieciu> właśnie! kwejk!
<Wilku> mieciu: Jestem furry i bronie, zobacz na wiki
<mieciu> poda link
<Wilku> Jestem na komórce :>
<mieciu> oh
<mieciu> to co mam konkretnie znaleźc?
<mieciu> to na tele sie da???
<Wilku> Da, ale mi się nie chce
<Wilku> :P
<mieciu> w sensie mi chodzi że toto na telefonie można pyknąć :DD:
<Wilku> Ale co?
<mieciu> ten.. komunikator
<Wilku> Da się :D
<mieciu> a to ci...
<mieciu> wiadomość
<Wilku> Tylko nie on!
<mieciu> łaj?
<JankoI> Zippa to troll internetowy
<mieciu> ahm
<Wilku> Długa historia
<Zippa> I do tego zapracowany
<mieciu> to nie są dobre wieści
<JankoI> :P
<Wilku> Zippa: kozaczeniem na czacie?
<mieciu> dostane tu jakigoś banana za wklejanie linków??
<mieciu> albo coś w ten desen?
<Wilku> niet
<mieciu> bosko :D:D
<mieciu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTWv63RyLP8
<JankoI> mieciu obczaj to -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<JankoI> od 10 sekundy zaczyna sie jazda
<Zippa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4&feature=related
<mieciu> aa to ten :D:D
<JankoI> he he
<mieciu> dawno nie oglądałam Pingu
<Zippa> Ja tego nie ogarniam
<mieciu> ale kota srającego tęczą tak
<Zippa> A miałem vBloga :-) i co jaja były
<Wilku> mieciu: kot srający tęczą to Nyan, który jest ważny dla furry, kucyki to bronies :)
<Zippa> :-)
<mieciu> chyba jestem niedzisiejsza ...
<JankoI> Wilku to streszczenie "na wspolnej"?
<mieciu> nie dzisiejsza ?? jeden uj ;p
<Zippa> Ja nie ogarniam dziś nic
<Wilku> Furry - futrzaki
<Wilku> Bronies - bro(thers) + ponies
<mieciu> dobra, niechaj będzie :D
<JankoI> emma jo
<mieciu> muszę obejrzeć jak Pingu przychodzi na świat
<JankoI> idziemy dzisiaj w tany :P?
<mieciu> to by miało sens
<JankoI> mieciu masz -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpSDZQwGRM0
<mieciu> no właśnie to oglądam
<JankoI> misterDEX ziomaku
<misterDEX>  Witam zna siê ktoœ na podkrêcaniu CPU ?
<mieciu> ^^
<AndChat> Ąś krzacze?
<mieciu> ę
<emma> JankoI: czesc
 * misterDEX idzie coœ zjeœæ
<mieciu> bosko
<mieciu> a co do tany tany to to nie jest głupi pomysł
<Zippa> coś mnie przerwało na Telefonie
<mieciu> loko
<JankoI> Zippa emma o ciebie pytala jak cie wywalilo
<JankoI> :>
<JankoI> chyba szykuje sie jakies randez-vous
<JankoI> czy jak to tam
<Zippa> Terminal <3
<JankoI> :zief"
<mieciu> ...
<JankoI> jak dla mnie to dziwny byl ten terminal
<JankoI> chyba wole pierwsza czesc
<misterDEX> jak sprawdziæ czy mój dysk obs³uguje 32 bit transfer ?
<JankoI> misterDEX fdisk -l
<JankoI> :O
<Zippa> zimno mi
 * Wilku przytula zippa
<Wilku> ;x
<JankoI> "krzakx jest głupi"@http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
 * JankoI <prut>
<JankoI> to jest dopiero numer
<JankoI> dzielenie dysku na dwie partycje - 10 sekund, scalanie dwoch partycji w jedna z czego jedna z tych partycji jest kompletnie pusta - 2 h
<JankoI> ...
<Zippa> OMG na chacie w forum.android.com.pl byłem w czołówcę
<mieciu> hmm... proponują mi makijaż na halloween
<JankoI> "Biedny/a czester, nikt go/jej nie lubi. Był/a atakowany/a 20 razy."
<JankoI> mieciu zgodz sie
<JankoI> zawsze to o dwoch potencjalnych klientow wiecej
<JankoI> :>
<mieciu> i bez makijażu nadam się na halloween :D
<JankoI> znajomy=klient w swiecie akwizycji personalnej
<JankoI> :P
<JankoI> mieciu widze poziom samokrytycyzmu powyzej normy
<JankoI> he he a pisal ze windows najlepszy ten scx
<mieciu> po co mam się oszukiwać ;D:D
<JankoI> a tak, dla smiechu xD
<JankoI> smiech to zdrowie
<JankoI> zamiast isc do lekarza ludzie powinni sobie wlaczac jakis odcinek king of the hill
<JankoI> :P
<JankoI> najczesciej uzywane slowo na tym kanale to chyba
<JankoI> i co tam scx
<JankoI> padla ci winda
<JankoI> zmyka
<JankoI> m
<mieciu> kurde bana mam na kweju...
<mieciu> kwejku/...
<GriGi> bana na kwejku? masz tam jakieś konto czy coś?
<GriGi> na takiej stronie można mieć bana? :D
<TheNumb> Ech, tęsknie za czasami jak miałem linuksa...
<m477> ;D
<magic663> sima wszytskim
<BlessJah> julek: mam hilight na 'bj' w 'objawia się' :)
<jacekowski> objawia ci sie cos?
<Vorbis^> dźwięk przez bluetootha jest jakoś kompresowany?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<Vorbis^> Soundcard: Wysokiej jakości dźwięk Bluetooth
<Vorbis^> od?
<jacekowski> profilu
<GriGi> TheNumb, to dlaczego dalej go nie masz ;)
<TheNumb> GriGi: bo mnie wkurzał, że za dużo trzeba się z nim bawić.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> A teraz mi się nudzi.
<GriGi> Mnie też wkurzał ale Arch, na Ubuntu właśnie jest jak dla mnie okay.
<zippa> siema
<GriGi> siema
<zippa> Skasowałem pasek dolny w KDE
<TheNumb> zippa: gz
<zippa> jak go przewrócić
<Filar> kopnij go
<TheNumb> zippa: prawoklik na pulpicie afair i dodajesz pasek
<m477>  zippa no cze
<zippa> Jutro mam wolneeee
<m477> czuje się jeszcze jakbym był na****ny
<Filar> TheNumb, on go chce przewrócić
<Filar> nie przywrócić
<zippa> przywrócić
<Filar> zippa, to po co kłamiesz?
<zippa> pomyłka
<Filar> tak się tylko mówi
<termi> a pozniej sa dzieci
<Filar> ja wiem, że kłamałeś
<zippa> Dziś zjadłem 4 banany
<Filar> a ja zarobiłem 4 bany
<Filar> :D
<Filar> <żart>
<m477> a ja wy***łem 2 sety
<zippa> :-)
<termi> a ja sie ruchalem z kobieta :)
<Filar> i siedzisz na kanale ubuntu? Nie żartuj sobie...
<Filar> to, że używasz linuksa, to o czymś świadczy
<termi> nie musze zartowac
<gjm> termi: ta
<termi> Filar: o czym? :)
<zippa> To że jestem hajsowatym geekowatym grubasem
<termi> zippa: grats
<Filar> że jesteś geekiem
<Filar> a dla geeka grzebanie w jądrze to jak orgazm
<gjm> zippa: a jak hajsowatym to możesz mi kupić macbooka
<zippa> I nawet w terminalu programuję pralkę
<TheNumb> Filar: a to, że mam Maca też o czymś świadczy?
<Filar> a bo ja wiem
<termi> Filar: od jader wole co innego
<Filar> :]
<zippa> Niczym
<TheNumb> O kutwa, nie napisał, że pewnie jestem pedałem oO
<m477> kto jest pedałem?
<termi> oto jest pytanie
<zippa> Ja wg. koleżanek
<m477> zippa: masz koleżanki?
<zippa> mam
<m477> opisz swój problem
<termi> dmuchane :)
<m477> chyba dymane
<termi> m477: uzylem zdrobnienia pieszczotliwego co by nie urazic nikogo :)
<morfeusz888> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/monitor-wymagany-uruchomienia-systemu-t466394.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/43f9fsl> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<TheNumb> Lol?
<TheNumb> Dziwne
<TheNumb> U mnie system startuje bez monitora
<TheNumb> oO
<m477> termi: kogo chcesz uraźić?
<termi> raczej nikogo ale nigdy nie wiadomo :)
<morfeusz888> TheNumb, dotychczasowe płyty też bez monitora startowały. Tylko tej coś odwala.
<zippa> A mi działa bez monitora :-)
<morfeusz888> zippa, dzięki za słowa otuchy i poradę ;-)
<TheNumb> morfeusz888: tylko ja nie mam serwerowej, tylko stary desktop. Teraz będzie miał z ~12 lat.
<m477> termi: pewnie zippa, bo on tylko z dziuniami się zadaje
<TheNumb> dziurami
<morfeusz888> TheNumb, ja też serwerowej nie miałem. Poprzednia z duronem.
<TheNumb> Nie dziuniami.
<zippa> A jak 50 % chłopców nie ma facebooka
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> morfeusz888: pogrzeb w biosie.
<morfeusz888> TheNumb, kopałem, ale nic ciekawego nie znalazłem
<zippa> Ja to tata mówi jak coś się stanie o ja ******
<m477> TheNumb: kiedy ja rapowałem ...
<zippa> Ja blogowałem
<TheNumb> Ja srałem.
<zippa> :-)
<termi> zippa: po co ty nam to mowisz my tu pracujemy ciezko nie mamy czasu na pierdoły
<zippa> jest weekend i to długi
<termi> ta w zerówce chyba
<zippa> nie w jutro też nie idę do szkoły wszyscy
<termi> nie wiedzialem lol
<TheNumb> zippa: tutaj większość ludzi nie chodzi do szkoły.
<zippa> no
<termi> oo poszedl spac :)
<TheNumb> W końcu!
<m477> hehe
<m477> na uczelniach też łikend jest
<termi> na zaocznych niektorych nie
<m477> bitch please, studji zaoczne to nie studia
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak, a co?
<m477> czy to jest śmieszne? http://i.imgur.com/TY028.jpg
<TheNumb> lol :D
<TheNumb> Przeszedłem test na psychola?
<GriGi> haha
<sysek> zief
<m477> :-)
<sysek> widze, ze nasz bes friend jest, albo go nie ma
<Yuras> Da się za pomocą przycisku typu submit w html'u przesłać jakąś informację getem?
<Yuras> A da się, już sprawdziłem.
<piczonman> Witam mógłby mi ktoś pomoc przy instalacji ubuntu?
<phob0s> a co jest?
<piczonman> Wydaje mi się że nie banalna sprawa...
<phob0s> pisz
<piczonman> Mam dwa dyski na kompie 40 gb i 80 gb na czterdzieestce mam windowsa a na 80 chciałbym mieć ubuntu niestety tego dysku 80 gb nie widzi przy instalacji
<piczonman> Uruchomilem live cd i fdisk w konsoli i tam wykrywa ten dysk ale przy instalacji jest niewidoczny
<phob0s> nie wiem czy nie musialbys ten dysk 80 - ubuntu podpiac jako master
<phob0s> i wtedy zainstalowac
<piczonman> No ok spróbuje ale to jutro dopiero, a jeszcze mam pytanie odnośnie gruba
<piczonman> Czy jak będę miał systemy na osobnych dyskach to nie będzie jakichś komplikacji z wyborem pomiędzy systemem podczas uruchamiania komputera?
<phob0s> nie probowalem
<phob0s> ale powinno byc cos na forach
<ryoshu> piczonman: nie będzie problemu
<phob0s> imho nie powinno, ale mowie, ze sie nie znam
<ryoshu> ustawiasz w dosie z czego ma startować
<ryoshu> i tyle
<ryoshu> musisz mieć dobrze skonfigurowanego gruba
<ryoshu> a co do dysku co nie widzi to dziwne
<ryoshu> w biosie ustawiasz* :D
<piczonman> No ok to fajnie że nie będzie problemu, jutro się za to zabiore ;) dzięki wielkie
<piczonman> No właśnie wiem że dziwne bo na live cd go widzi bez problemu, dostęp do niego też jest... Także dziwna sprawa...
<ryoshu> to sprawa chyba specyficzna dla Ubuntu skoro LiveCD widzi a instalator nie, a Ubuntu nie mam więc... nie pomogę
<termi> nie bedzie problemu
<termi> z grubem
<piczonman> Będę jutro próbował przepinać dyski może coś poradzę :) dzięki wielkie za pomoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-22
<dj_oko> jacekowski: raczej to drugie
<dj_oko> niestety
<dj_oko> instalacja tu jest skaszaniona
<Wizard> Cześć.
<SzArAk> 7
<Wizard> O, nowy.
<Wizard> Co tam, SzArAk, zainstalowałeś Ubuntu i przyszedłeś pochwalić się jakie jest świetne?
<Wizard> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mC89mqOcRY4/ubuntu-13-04-named-raring-ringtail
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<SzArAk> Wizard: bry
<SzArAk> Wizard: widzisz, zebym sie czyms chwalil? :)
<SzArAk> Wizard: i czy wszystkich tak witasz? :)
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Ty jesteś wyjątkowy.
<Wizard> A ja wyjątkowo śpiący.
<SzArAk> zarumienilem sie... takim wyjatkowy
<Wizard> Takiś.
<BlessJah> nie taki znowu nowy
<BlessJah> o/
<SzArAk> tu dosc swiezy, malo wchodzilem. ale wracam, bo ubuntu.pl z ircnetu juz calkiem umiera ;p
<BlessJah> ciezko sie dziwic, ircnet ledwie dycha
<Wizard> SzArAk: Nie spodziewaj się tu zbyt wysokiego poziomu :)
<SzArAk> Wizard: spoko, powoli wyczuwam klimat :D
<Wizard> I ja nie mówię tu o sobie.
<SzArAk> :D
<SzArAk> nie musisz sie o mnie martwic :) radze sobie
<SzArAk> ale dzieki za troske :P
<BlessJah> opow po buractwie mozesz poznac
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> tia...
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale w sumie jest chyba lepiej niz bylo, nie sadzisz?
<BlessJah> meh, nie pogadam, zaraz musze leciec na zajecia
<Wizard> Hehe, no jest.
<Wizard> Jedyny właściwy system zniknął z dyskusji.
<bastetmilo> Wiecie, że się na mnie ludzie skarżą na innych kanałach przez #ubuntu-pl?
<bastetmilo> że niby już nie jestem taka fajna jak kiedyś
<BlessJah> to po co tu siedzisz?
<BlessJah> Wizard: no arch mnie wkurza strasznie odkad na systemd przeszedlem
<ftpd> Cz.
<ftpd> Dziewczyny, jak w initscriptach dodać zależności?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: a co ma jedno do drugiego?
<ftpd> Mam sobie skrypt do starmana, który wymaga nginxa. Chcę, żeby podniesienie starmana podniosło nginxa, a położenie nginxa kładło starmana.
<Wizard> ftpd: Pojęcia nie mam
<BlessJah> sama wskazujesz na korelacje przyczynowo-skutkowa
<BlessJah> ftpd: zmodyfikuj skrypt nginxa i starmana, a najlepiej napisz wlasny korzystajacy z fabrycznego
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie wyspałeś sie. Znów nie rozumiesz co dokładnie napisałam.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie mam czasu, lece na doktryny
<bastetmilo> oczywiście.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Starman nie ma w ogóle skryptu. Poza tym, ja pytam, jak im dodać ZALEŻNOŚCI. 'Zmodyfikuj' jest oczywiste. Pytam, jak.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie czepiaj się chłopaka, nie wyspał się, śpieszy się studiować, a Ty się pytasz JAK.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Wiesz, jak bardzo mnie to boli? Skoro odpowiada na merytoryczne pytanie, niech odpowiada sensownie, a nie wali bzdurami.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wiem Słonko, wiem. Nie przejmuj się tak. :)
<jacekowski> ftpd: no na poczatku masz
<jacekowski> # Required-Start:    $local_fs $network $time $remote_fs
<jacekowski> # Required-Stop:     $local_fs $network $time $remote_fs
<ftpd> O, super, dzięki.
<jacekowski> mowil blessjah, zmodyfikowac skrypta
<ftpd> jacekowski: "'Zmodyfikuj' jest oczywiste. Pytam, jak".
<jacekowski> google?
<ftpd> No.
<Wizard> ;]
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem tego.
<ftpd> Jest ok, podaję mu pid w initskrypcie, podaję mud pid w opcjach starmana.
<ftpd> A nie chce go stopować skrypt poprawnie.
<BlessJah> ftpd: google padło?
<BlessJah> czy problem jest z czytaniem skryptów w bashu?
<BlessJah> no nie wierze, zenon z elei
<ftpd> BlessJah: Milcz, jak do mnie mówisz, co?
<gjm> Cześć.
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<DeXTeD> Męczy mnie taka jedna rzecz...
<bastetmilo> jaka?
<DeXTeD> Jak to się dzieje, że niektóre aplikacje mają ciemny theme, np. przeglądarka zdjęć
<DeXTeD> mam zainstalowanego Oriona
<Wizard> Oriona?
<Wizard> A co to?
<DeXTeD> To jest theme
<DeXTeD> sec, podeślę screena
<Wizard> A, w Gnome 3/GTK3 takie coś wymyślili.
<Wizard> Że niektóre programy są takie ciemne.
<Wizard> Oczywiście dobrze to wygląda tylko z Adwaitą :P
<DeXTeD> http://files.tyria.pl/upload/50.png
<DeXTeD> wygląda całkiem całkiem, gdyby nie ikony
<Wizard> Tego się tak łatwo zmienić nie da.
<DeXTeD> ale bardziej interesuje mnie, żeby dodać więcej programów
<Wizard> Znaczy?
<DeXTeD> przegrzebałem wczoraj całego neta i nic sensownego nie znalazłem
<Wizard> Dodać do czego?
<DeXTeD> mam np. edytor tekstowy Subleme Text 2
<DeXTeD> jest cały ciemny, po za elementami z gtk
<Wizard> http://ask.fedoraproject.org/question/829/how-do-i-ban-apps-from-using-gnome-3-adwaita-dark
<Wizard> Jedziesz.
<Wizard> Podobnie, tylko z tym twoim tematem.
<DeXTeD> znalazłem w szablonie apps i tego css dark
<DeXTeD> tylko tam nigdzie nie ma eog (eye of gnom - przegladarka grafiki)
<DeXTeD> ale za to jest nautilius i terminal... który i tak jest jasny
<Wizard> A ja chyba wracam na XFCE.
<Wizard> KDE ssie, jest wolne i w ogóle.
<DeXTeD> kiedyś miałem KDE, ale przy 2 monitorach stracił tragicznie na wydajności
<Wizard> No :(
<DeXTeD> jak na razie shell mi się najbardzie podoba
<DeXTeD> z\w
<Wizard> Jest w porządku. Moja mama używa :P
<DeXTeD> O :)
<DeXTeD> Eh nie mogę rozgryźć jak to z tym dark theme jest
<Wizard> Łeee, nie umie ;P
<Wizard> DeXTeD: Tam krok po korku opisano.
<DaZ> mam kde, jest szybkie. mam dwa monitory i dalej jest szybkie
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> DaZ: :*
<DaZ> ♥
<m477> tak jak gnome
<Wizard> Co za różnica, ludzie używają co chcą.
<Wizard> :P
<DaZ> tylko troche głupio jak sieją fud
<DaZ> bo to wolno tylko względem gnome :v
<DeXTeD> Wizard: dzięki za linka, fajnie tam jest wszystko opisane ale nie w tą stronę co chciałbym :)
<Wizard> Meh.
<Wizard> W takim razie http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gnome+3+disabling+dark+theme
<DeXTeD> enabling jak coś i już szukałem, bez skutku dlatego tutaj piszę. Nawet znalazłem jakąś opcje configa gtk-application-prefer-dark-theme zmieniałem na true i dla np. terminala i dalej był jasny... hm a może trzeba jakoś bardziej brutalnie odświeżyć theme?
<gjm> DeXTeD: W czym problem w ogóle? Może pokaż skrina, coś się wymyśli.
<DeXTeD> gjm: gtk3 ma taki fajny bajer, że może zmieniać wygląd w zależności od appki, np. przeglądarka grafiki jest czarna i próbuję dodać parę appek jeszcze
<DaZ> e tam
<gjm> http://ompldr.org/vZno2bw ← To ja bym się chętnie dowiedział jak w gnome-mplayer to wyłączyć :)
<Wizard> Czyli szukacie tego samego.
<gjm> Nie szukam, tak tylko mówię.
<Wizard> :)
<pakos> w ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini gtk-application-prefer-dark-theme = false
<dj_oko> no do ciężkiej...
<dj_oko> szlag by to wszystko trafił
<dj_oko> "instalacje nienadzorowane nie działają" "- spoko, this is not a blocker bug for Fedora"
<dj_oko> to jak powiedzieć "co za problem, że to nie działa - przecież i tak nikt nie używa naszego systemu"
<dj_oko> ech
<dj_oko> bad day
<Wizard> pakos: I to wystarczy?
<Wizard> dj_oko: To jest #ubuntu-pl, Fedora to nie nasza sprawa, mów po polsku.
<pakos> Wizard: u mnie to dzialalo
<dj_oko> ależ ja nie proszę o rozwiązywanie problemów z fedorą :D
<dj_oko> jedynie konstatuję swą niedolę ;)
<DeXTeD> wyłączyć  to łatwo ale dodać... chyba dam sobie spokój z tym...
<Wizard> dj_oko: Idź żonie marudzić :P
<dj_oko> Wizard: nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu!
<tkacz> hello
<tkacz> proszę o pomoc, bo szukam i nie moge znalezc odpowiedzi. Chodzi o aktualizacje Xubuntu z 12.4 na 12.10 - problem niewielki, ale jak z konsoli distro-upgrade zrobie, to sie laduje ubuntu z unity... a chce *tylko* xubuntu
<SzArAk> przy logowaniu powinienes miec mozliwosc wyboru srodowiska, takie menu rozwijane zapewne
<SzArAk> wybierasz xfce
<TheNumb> SzArAk: nie ma wyboru jeśli ma automatyczne logowanie
<SzArAk> nic nie mowil o automatycznym logowaniu
<SzArAk> a jesli... to w configu menadzera logowania jest domyslne srodowisko
<SzArAk> na przyklad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<SzArAk> szukaj czegos w stylu user-session
<tkacz> nie mam wyboru srodowiska, bo to jest Xubuntu, a nie ubuntu z dociagnietym xfce...
<SzArAk> a co za roznica? powinienes miec. xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu.. jedno i to samo. jak masz kilka srodowisk powinien pojawic sie wybor
<SzArAk> zeby nie bylo: mam xubuntu i dzis nawet doinstalowywalem gnome-shell (acz zawiod³em sie :P) i mam wszystko w menu
<SzArAk> dziala pod lightdm i pod gdm
<tkacz> mam tylko jedno srodowisko, wiec wybor mam tylko miedzy xfce a xfce :)
<SzArAk> no to skad to unity?
<tkacz> i nie chodzi mi o wybor x-ow przy logowaniu, tylko o distro upgrade takie, zeby mi sie unity nie sciagnelo...
<SzArAk> ? cos krecisz
<tkacz> probowalem wczesniej zrobic distro upgrade, to mi sie po nim zrobilo standardowe ubuntu, a chce tego uniknac
<SzArAk> jak wczesniej miales xubuntu i nie miales paczek z gnome, to nie powinno sie doinstalowac
<tkacz> to moze po kolei... bo sam sie pogubilem :)
<tkacz> mam czyste xfce i chce zeby takie zostalo po upgrade ;)
<tkacz> a problem w tym ,ze mam kilka pakietow z gnoma niestety,,,
<SzArAk> nie widze zwiazku
<SzArAk> zrob upgrade po prostu, jak pakiety beda musialy sie dociagnac, to sie dociagna; to nie znaczy ze stracisz mozliwosc logowania do xfce, ani ze dociagna sie jakies kosmiczne zaleznosci
<tkacz> tez nie widzialem, dopoki po upgradzie nie dalo mi wyboru wiecej srodowisk ;(
<SzArAk> aha! czyli jednak juz zrobiles upgrade? :P
<SzArAk> zdecyduj sie ;P
<tkacz> to wiem, ale wiem tez, ze zwolni mi calosc.. tak bylo po upgradzie na 11.10...
<tkacz> upgrade robilem z 11.4 na 11.10.... stad moje pytanie...
<SzArAk> o zesz...
<SzArAk> ciezko z Ciebie informacje wyciagnac
<tkacz> a stawiac od nowa czystego xubuntu jakos mi sie nie chce ;)
<tkacz> wiem, bo humanista jestem ;)
<SzArAk> nie wiem co sie dzialo w Twoim 11.04-11.10 i nie powinienes sie tym sugerowac, stara maksyma mowi: nowa wersja, nowe bledy
<SzArAk> jak teraz nie masz jakiegos softu, to jesli to nie bedzie konieczne, to sie nie dociagnie
<tkacz> w sumie... tylko chodzi mi to, zeby mi nie zwolnilo o polowe...
<SzArAk> srodowisko mozesz uruchomic jakie zechcesz + zawsze mozesz usunac dowolny soft, z gnome wlacznie
<tkacz> a kij... sprobuje... :)
<tkacz> najwyzej bede mial gnoma do usuniecia...
<tkacz> thx... lece ;)
<SzArAk> jejku, kombinujesz, pytanie zadales na zupelnie inny temat, a boli Cie mulenie kompa...
<SzArAk> no lec lec, powodzenia
<tkacz> jak sie nie pojawie z problem, znaczy ,ze poslzo dobrze ;)
<SzArAk> albo, ze poszlo bardzo zle...
<SzArAk> ;)
<tkacz> tia,.. wiem, ale jedno z drugiego wynika... jak mi sie dociagnie unity/gnome, to mi zwolni komp ;)
<tkacz> daj kopa zycz powodzenia ;)
<SzArAk> eh.... ciekawa logika. Moze tez sprobuje: jak Was spytam o pogode, to pamietajcie, ze tak naprawde pytam czy wyszedl nowy kernel...
<DaZ> uadnom mamy dziś pogode?
<m477> uadnom
<Wizard> qermit: ping.
<filar> barydzo uadnom
<ftpd> Re.
<Wizard> SUp.
<Wizard> Żyje ktoś?
<Voldenet> 19:59: Nikt nie żyje
<Wizard> No zawsze jest taki irytujący Voldenet :)
<Voldenet> Bardzo mi smutno, jak ktoś mnie bez powodu nazywa irytującym
<Voldenet> jeszcze nic irytującego dzisiaj nie powiedziałem
<Wizard> Oj, przepraszam, nie chciałem urazić.
<Voldenet> tzn. powiedziałem, ale nie tutaj
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> W robocie się nie liczy.
<Voldenet> Zdecydowanie.
<Wizard> Hubert_: Cześć, co chciałeś parę dni temu?
<Hubert_> czesc
<ftpd> Chciał powiedzieć cześć i zniknąć.
<ftpd> He he.
<Wizard> Pisał na pm.
<gjm> I znikł.
<Wizard> No napisał wszystko, co chciał.
<ftpd> I znikł.
<m477>  ;o
<Wizard> ftpd: Tak, zniknął nawet.
<ftpd> Nad naszo wsio przeleioł metełoryt.
<Wizard> O, m477, ty jeszcze żyjesz! Jak tam wątroba?
<ftpd> Nad naszo wsio przlecioł no i zgas... noł.
<m477> Wizard: czemu o nią pytasz
<bastetmilo> zgas bo umar
<Quintasan> \o
<halcyforn> siemka
<halcyforn> hmm hyba wymarly ten kanal
<bastetmilo> 'hyba'?
<bastetmilo> to jakas odmiana ryby?
<bastetmilo> ryba hyba
<halcyforn> no co nie mam sprawdzania pisowni
<kikor> CHyba tak:D
<ftpd> halcyforn: Mózgu też?
<halcyforn> my brain is destroyed by computer :D
<bastetmilo> -_-
<halcyforn> dobra powiecie mi jak w kubuntu zainstalować normalny sterownik graficzny który potrafi coś wiecej od szarego ekranu ?
<kikor> Kubuntu... to pochodna od ubu wiec pewnie 'Dodatkowe sterowniki' albo 'Additional drivers'
<filar> a jaki masz teraz sterownik?
<filar> i kartę?
<halcyforn> mam hd 6200M :D
<halcyforn> mam to co przed chwila zaisntalowalem
<halcyforn> i system zamraza sie na szarym ekranie zaraz po grubie
<filar> a co przed chwilą zainstalowałeś?
<gjm> hyba cóś
<halcyforn> kubuntu wrzucone na pendrive
<filar> mówię o sterowniku
<filar> nie o systemie
<kikor> po instalacji systemu odrazu masz szary ekran tak?
<halcyforn> tak
<halcyforn> pewno cos spartolil w grubie
<halcyforn> zero konfiguracji
<gjm> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Quantal_Installation_Guide
<gjm> halcyforn: Możesz przejść do TTY?
<halcyforn> czego ?
<gjm> Dobra, idę.
<gjm> W ogóle próbowałeś sam poszukać rozwiązania?
<halcyforn> wsumie robilem to co zawsze jak spartoli sie sterownik graficzny kilka kombinacji klawiszy na wbicie do konsoli ale nic nie dziala jedynie dzwieki slychać.
<halcyforn> czyli grub źle ładuje system to samo co na suse mialem
<halcyforn> ale nieznam tych komend co sie tam pisze
 * gjm wznosi oczy ku niebu
<TheNumb> Ugh, dobrze, że go wykopało
<bastetmilo> illi: o tak o :)
<ftpd> Ale lans.
<ftpd> Daj wojsa, czika!
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Słońce, a kto Ci zabrał?
<bastetmilo> masz i dobrze wykorzystaj :P
<bastetmilo> co ja pacze http://www.datacentreshop.co.uk/ o_O
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jUQ09Jf4GU - OpenStack Anthem, he he he.
<m477> co tam
<m477> w wielkim swiecie
<ftpd> Nuda.
<ftpd> A na prowincji?
<m477> jakoś leci
<m477> zabieram sie za ksiazke
<coldnight> za pisanie czy czytanie? :)
<m477> czytanie :)
<ftpd> To zbyt mainstreamowe.
<m477> to jakis problem?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-23
<DeXTeD> Dobry
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry słoneczka :)
<halcyforn> moze mi ktos powiedzieć jak mam dodać parametr w grubie? wiem kliknąć e ale tam mam plik textowy a nie linie komend. to mam zrobić " add nomodeset after quiet splash.
<halcyforn> "
<jacekowski> halcyforn: no to jest ta linia komend
<halcyforn> linia komend to w starym grubie byla czyli pasek z parametrami uruchomienia a nie caly plik textowy
<jacekowski> dokladnie to samo bylo
<halcyforn> zalezy od systemu
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> grub i grub2 wiele sie nie roznia
<jacekowski> grub2 ma troche bardziej rozbudowana konfiguracje
<jacekowski> i kilka bajerow
<jacekowski> wiec te pliki konfiguracyjne wygladaja powazniej
<halcyforn> wiem a ja nie mam pojecia jak to zedyrtować
<halcyforn> musze odpalić tego linuxa by wypalić jedna płyta
<jacekowski> no naciskasz e
<jacekowski> znajdujesz wlasciwa linie
<jacekowski> i dopisujesz na koncu lini
<halcyforn> a na koncu lini
<jacekowski> odpowiedniej
<jacekowski> ta ktora sie zaczyna od kernel
<halcyforn> po myslniku czy ukośniku czy bez niczego
<jacekowski> masz instrukcje
<jacekowski> rob wedlug tej
<halcyforn> ok wazne by sie sytstem zaladowal a nie szary ekran
<dukkha> Czesc ;-)
<dukkha> `utf
<dukkha> korzysta ktoś z Was z e17 na ubuntu?
<filar> bosko
<filar> amd wydało stabilny catalyst który nie wspiera xorga 1.13
<uosiu[shell]> czołem
<uosiu[shell]> jak zmusić ubunta 12.10 do pytania o hasło do cryptsetup-luks przy starcie systemu?
<uosiu[shell]> same wpisy do /etc/crypttab nie wystarczą?
<TheNumb> filar: bierz betę - 12.9
<filar> TheNumb: beta bardzo nieadnie dziaa na hd7670m
<TheNumb> filar: sterowniki dla 7xxx nie działają dobrze
<TheNumb> Na linukzu
<filar> dlatego czekam na 12.10
<qermit> o/
<filar> licze na to, ze zadzialaja wreszcie
<qermit> Wizard: pong
<filar> ktos mi gdzies powiedzial, chyba na #linuxmint-pl, ze na kernelu 3.5 i xorgu 1.13 powinno byc lepiej
<qermit> filar: a co to za różnica
<filar> nie wiem, nie znam sie
<filar> czyli nie mam co liczyc na lepsze wsparcie dla 7xxx pod linuksem?
<jacekowski> na razie nie
<filar> eh
<filar> jakos sie obejde
<qermit> filar: zawsze możesz kupić nowy szprzent
<filar> qermit: he he
<qermit> naprawdę polecam
<filar> qermit: bo ten jest stary
<qermit> pentium4?
<filar> intel i5
<filar> core i5*
<qermit> filar: to karta intela czy nvidii?
<filar> amd
<filar> catalystów bym do nvidii nie instalował
<qermit> hd7670m powinen raczej dobrze dzialac
<qermit> chyba że beta
<filar> i na stable i na becie działa normalnie do póki nie zachce się odpalić jakiejś gry, nawet w 2d
<qermit> może to kwestia zasilania
<filar> nawet m.a.r.s. przycina, co prawda lekko, ale jednak
<filar> ciągle pod kablem
<qermit> albo chłodzenia
<filar> gry w 2D w ogóle nie odpalają
<filar> 3D
<filar> z tego co pamiętam, to plują się coś o opengl
<filar> a beta działała źle w ten sposób, że ekran jakoś dziwnie się odświażał, były rzeczy typu czekanie kilka sekund na tekst, jakiekolwiek ruchy były wyświetlane z opóźnieniem i lekkie artefakty było widać
<filar> i tylko 1k FPS w glxgears przy 6k w nie-becie na xorg 1.11
<filar> qermit: co do chłodzenia, to z tego co wiem, większe kłopoty z chłodzeniem mają otwarte sterowniki, a na otwartych gry 2D diałają jak powinny
<jacekowski> a ja mam windowsa i mi dzila
<filar> no shit
<halcyforn> hi
<qermit> o/
<halcyforn> mam pytanko czy dla ubuntu lub kubuntu jest yast
<halcyforn> bo w repo nie umialem znaleźć
<qermit> a po co tobie yast
<filar> masz synaptica i centrum oprogramowania
<filar> to nie jest suse
<bastetmilo> yast. w ubuntu.
<halcyforn> wiesz mam kubuntu niby ma sie ruznic jedynie systemem graficznym ale ustawienia to porazka, wiem ze w yast latwo i szybko dalo sie znalezc wszystko co trzeba
<bastetmilo> ruznic. omg.
<halcyforn> a tu mam jakies okrojone badziewie zwane ustawienia systemowe
<bastetmilo> halcyforn: chłopie, naucz się pisać.
<filar> zippa?
<bastetmilo> filar: chyba nie
<halcyforn> jakie zippa  tu mam jedynie cos co ma udwać ustawienia nie ma polowy opcji nawet zasranego bootloadera
<halcyforn> nie ma nawet jak przestawic czasu zmiany systemu i jaki ma startować first
<bastetmilo> halcyforn: grzeczniej prosze
<filar> lol, a w suse miałeś to graficznie?
<filar> o, nawet jest coś takiego, grub-customizer
<halcyforn> w suse mialem nawet yast w konsoli, jak pamietam któreś stare ubuntu też mialo yasta w repozytoriach
<filar> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<filar> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<filar> sudo apt-get update
<filar> sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<filar> ale po co, jak wystarczy zmienić jedną linijkę
<filar> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-for-grub2-in-ubuntu-1004-and-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat/
<halcyforn> hmmm
<halcyforn> grub customizer hmm wyglada topornie i widac ze prehistoryczny programik
<filar> dlatego proponuję pozmieniać te linijki w /etc/default/grub
<halcyforn> hmmm
<halcyforn> programy z repo debianow jeszcze dzialaja na ubuntu czy nie ?
<filar> powinny
<halcyforn> to juz wiem skad wyciagne yasta
<filar> walenie kotka za pomocą młotka
<halcyforn> dobra a jest cos co przypomina yasta ale pod ubuntu ?
<filar> ubuntu tweak?
<halcyforn> moze uda sie zainstalowac na kubuntu
<filar> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<halcyforn> dobra jak skoncze aktualizacje windowsa zobacze ten program byle dzialal nie chce mi sie formatować duzego pendrive
<TheNumb> filar: ubuntu tweak umarło
<TheNumb> a nie
<TheNumb> to nie to ubuntu tweak
<TheNumb> ;D
<filar> TheNumb: chyba miało umrzeć, ale się nie udało
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: to to drugie tweak czy co to tam bylo :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: no, no
<TheNumb> a szkoda bo podobno takie fajne
<Wizard> Cześć.
<TheNumb> Chociaż ja nigdy nie używałem ani jednego ani drugiego.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tak jak ja :)
<halcyforn> wiecie jakbym w menu mial jakiekolwiek narzedzia systemowe i ustawienia pewno bym nie szukal ale w kubuntu odwalili fuszerke i mam jedno narzedzie zwane ustawienia systemowe czy jakos tak ale majace jedynie okrojony wplyw na system.
<TheNumb> halcyforn: możesz wylewać swoje żale ekipie od KDE
<TheNumb> halcyforn: jeszcze lepiej będzie jak zapaczkujesz YASTa z SUSE albo dopiszesz moduł do ustawień KDE <:
<Wizard> halcyforn: Nie do końca. Ustawienia systemowe są gdzieśtam wspawane do ustawień.
<Wizard> TheNumb: One już są.
<halcyforn> hmmm jak narazie te stare dystrybucje z kde mialy albo suse albo inne ustawienia
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie wiem, nie używałem kubuntu przez dość długi czas.
<Wizard> No to po co mu mieszasz?
<TheNumb> Wizard: bo narzeka!
<Wizard> To nie jest powód, wiele osób narzeka.
<Wizard> A ty halcyforn dobrze popatrz.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: wy dodajecie jakieś dodatkowe moduły?
<Wizard> Dodają.
<TheNumb> Bo ja mam KDE ale na pArchu...
<Wizard> Ustawienia językowe są, jakieś rzeczy od sprzętu i paczek.
<halcyforn> wizard popatrze lepiej ale powiedz mi jedno
<halcyforn> gdzie sa sterowniki wlasnosciowe tam
<Wizard> Nie wiem, ale gdzieś mi mignęły.
<TheNumb> halcyforn: od tego chyba jest osobne narzędzie
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej kiedyś tak było
<halcyforn> wiem
<halcyforn> ale nie ma tego
<TheNumb> Zaraz zassę kubuntu i sprawdzę
<halcyforn> gdzies to wcisneli
<Wizard> TheNumb: W Kubuntu też to jest przyspawane do ustawień.
<Wizard> halcyforn: Masz tam szukajkę, użyj mocy!
<Wizard> DaZ ma KDE, DaZ, weno mu powiedz gdzie to jest.
<halcyforn> wiem ze kiedys na ubuntu instalowalem kde osobno ale to powodowalo szybka smierc systemu/
<Wizard> Szybką śmierć mózgu chyba :D
<halcyforn> co ty wizard
<halcyforn> co 5 resetow dopiero system odpalal
<Wizard> LOL
<halcyforn> na laptopie
<halcyforn> 5 razy sie zawieszal
<halcyforn> po 5 resecie system dopiero lapal
<halcyforn> i tak z kazdym ubuntu nawet bez instalki kde po 1 miechu zaczol lapac zwiechy
<Wizard> "zaczął"
<halcyforn> musze w koncu pisać na wordzie
<Wizard> Włącz sobie sprawdzanie pisowni.
<Wizard> U mnie w xchacie działa :P
<halcyforn> ale ja mam od silverex i narazie siedze na windowsie
<halcyforn> leca updaty
<Wizard> Łindołsowe aktualizacje mnie nie interesują.
<halcyforn> a myslisz ze mnie interesuja ?
<Wizard> Już miałem ruszyć dupę i sprawdzić ci to KDE na lpku żony, ale mi się odechciało :)
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> Bo pisze się "na razie"
 * Wizard powrócił w pełnej krasie ;P
<Wizard> ftpd: Jesteś?
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak.
<halcyforn> ja sie zastanawiam jakim cudem lachudry z samsunga wpakowaly do tego laptopas naped bez obslugi udf czy jakos tak.
<TheNumb> halcyforn: hexchat > xchat 2 od silverex
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to co nic do mnie nie napisałeś? Juz widziales to co miales zobaczyc?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Napisalem, ze ogladam. Tak, juz dawno.
<TheNumb> halcyforn: a to tak się da?
<TheNumb> Ja zawsze myślałem, że UDF to tylko system plików.
<halcyforn> tak
<halcyforn> ale nagrywarka go nieczyta
<TheNumb> I napęd nie ma za dużo do powiedzenia bo to system operacyjny musi umieć go obsługiwać.
<TheNumb> halcyforn: "nie czyta"
<halcyforn> co ty mi niepowiesz na lapku ojca plyty te spokojnie botuja na moim lapku nawet wypalic sie ich nie da.
<halcyforn> i to nie wina systemu bo do wypalania plyty uzylem i windowsa i linuxa
<Wizard> halcyforn: Włącz ten słownik, bo aż oczy bolą :(
<TheNumb> halcyforn: "nie powiesz"
<halcyforn> nie mam slownika w xchat2 od silverex
<TheNumb> halcyforn: "bootują"
<Wizard> To weź ten z półki :(
<TheNumb> halcyforn: zainwestuj w nieodpłatnego hexchata!
<Wizard> Xchat też jest nieodpłatny.
<halcyforn> Dobra zobaczymy co ten libreoffice potrafi
<qermit> Wizard: co kciałeś?
<halcyforn> Jak na razie zacina się na pisaniu
<Wizard> qermit: Już nic :)
<Wizard> qermit: Potrzebowałem noclegu, ale już załatwione.
<Wizard> halcyforn: U mnie działa.
<Wizard> U mnie zawsze wszystko działa :P
<TheNumb> Wizard: boś czarodziej!
<Wizard> Bom.
<qermit> Wizard: trzeba było smsa pisac
<Wizard> Nie mam numeru :(
<Wizard> Mam do suitch jakiś stary numer, jak kiedyś u mnie była.
<Wizard> Ale nawet nie próbowałem się dodzwaniać.
<Wizard> Hmm.. a może mam do ciebie numer?
<Wizard> Tylko mi stacjonarny telefon padł i nie chce mi się szukać ładowarki ;)
<qermit> :)
<qermit> Wizard: no to jak masz stary do suitch to znaczy że masz dobry
<Wizard> O, to dobrze wiedzieć.
<Wizard> Ale plany się zmieniły i mnie nie będzie w sobotę w stolicy.
<qermit> nikt nie lubi stolnicy:()
<Wizard> Ja to miałem z żoną dla towarzystwa jechać.
<Wizard> A ona i tak tylko tam jedzie po to, żeby polecieć samolotem.
<Wizard> To co ja bym ram robił sam cały dzień?
<Wizard> I myślałem, coby was w ten dzień nie odwiedzić.
<Wizard> Potem bym ją wieczorem odebrał z lotniska i wrócił do siebie.
<Wizard> Ale jedzie sama.
<qermit> pewnie cie zdradza :E
<bastetmilo> qermit: Ty jak coś powiesz...
<qermit> bo nikt mnie nie kofa
<qermit> nie mam z kim na piwo iśc
<bastetmilo> qermit: jest taki motyw, ze ja bede w styczniu w Warszawie
<Wizard> qermit: I tak bysmy nie poszli.
<qermit> :(
<qermit> bars0: pozen?
<Wizard> o
<qermit> Wizard: i z kim ja bede piwo pił
<m477> o/
<dweller> qermit: poszukaj ludzi w okolicy ;3
<qermit> tutaj nie ma ludzi
<Wizard> qermit: No i tak bym samochodem przyjechał.
<Wizard> Dawno na mnie nikt nie trąbił.
<m477> przez skype sie napijcie
<Wizard> m477: Aleś ty zabawny.
<m477> :)
<DaZ> >:
<qermit> znacie jakieś alternatywy do kitty?
<piotr26> Dobranoc wszystki :)
<piotr26> wszystkim, sorki
<BlessJah> pony?
<Biszkopcik> dajcie mi znać jak pojawi sie vorbis
<m477> nie
<dweller> qermit: putty?
<qermit> dweller: putty kest boedme
<qermit> BlessJah: pony to jakiś klon putty?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-24
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Widzę, że niewiele się dzieje :P
<mobileCookieM> ano
<qermit> Wizard: jak to niewiele
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<qermit> dżem dobry
<Wizard> bastetmilo: W pracy?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no a jak :)
<Wizard> No właśnie.
<Wizard> Niestety.
<Wizard> A mógłby być już piątek.
<Wizard> I tyle spraw by się wyjaśniło.
<qermit> mógł by być już piątek za tydzień
<bastetmilo> Też tesknie za piątekiem, w koncu się wyspię
<Wizard> A daj mi spokój.
<Wizard> Od poniedziałku jakoś mi to nie wychodzi.
<bastetmilo> eh. Z poniedziałku na wtorek spałam jakies 4h...
<Wizard> Ło borze.
<bastetmilo> A teraz jak 6h jest to ohoho, ale mam snu
<bastetmilo> i tak od niedzieli do piątku
<BlessJah> qermit: nie, ale i pony i kitty to jakies maskotki, animacje albo cos
<BlessJah> myslalem ze ci sie hello kitty znudzilo
<spoofy> Dobry. Ktoś spotkał się z tym iż przy boocie skrypty oznaczone jako "# upstart-job" nie wyświetlają się w boot.log? Wie ktoś jak to naprawić? :)
<spoofy> Dobry. Ktoś spotkał się z tym iż przy boocie skrypty oznaczone jako "# upstart-job" nie wyświetlają się w boot.log? Wie ktoś jak to naprawić? :)
 * spoofy przeprasza za zdublowanie
<Wizard> spoofy: Nie spotkałem się.
<Wizard> Ja staromodnie dodaję do rc.local :P
<TheNumb> Powinni specjalnie usunąć rc.local na złość Czarodziejowi.
<spoofy> Wizard: Chodzi o to że skleciłem skrypciocha pod fwsnorta
<spoofy> no i teraz przy boocie jak i w boot.log nie widać tego co startuje z upstartem :)
<spoofy> przykładowo - isc-dhcp-server
<TheNumb> spoofy: zobacz sobie jakiś przykładowy szkielet skryptu startowego i skopiuj
<spoofy> a skrypciocha do dodania regułek iptables przez fwsnorta nie dodam do rc.local bo nie idzie wtedy :)
<spoofy> TheNumb: Skopiowałem - ustawiłem wsio działa
<spoofy> tylko teraz nie widać tych z upstarta :(
<spoofy> to tak samo - nie ważne czy ustawię to jako rc (update-rc.d) czy jako zwykły init (bez nagłówka LSB)
<spoofy> to nagle tracę przy boocie i w boot.log te które startuje przy pomocy upstarta
<spoofy> 12.04.1 lts jak coś ;)
<TheNumb> spoofy: widocznie coś robisz źle
<TheNumb> spoofy: wrzuć ten skrypt na jakiegoś wkleja i z kimś skonsoltuj
<TheNumb> skonsultuj*
<spoofy> proszę bardzo > http://www.wklej.org/id/853873/
<Wizard> Z lekarzem lub farmaceutą.
<spoofy> Uh.. Belzebub
<TheNumb> spoofy: hmm, a masz zainstalowanego bootlogd?
<spoofy> TheNumb: niet tylko coś co wypluwa w /var/log/boot.log
<spoofy> plymouth?
<spoofy> plymouth?
 * spoofy znów przeprasza za zdublowanie
<wlosio> witam
<wlosio> Jaka jest aktualna wersja jądra Ubuntu 12.10?
<Wizard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<Wizard> Bana masz na google? :P
<filar> TheNumb, qermit, wracając do wczorajszej rozmowy, jednak mam co liczyć na lepsze wsparcie mojej karty
<filar> przed chwilą zainstalowałem betę catalysta 12.11 na archu
<TheNumb> filar: już 12.11? ;o
<wlosio> Wizard, nom taki wielki banan mi się pokazuje :P. 3.5.0.17.19, poczekam na 3.7 to może się przeniosę z 12.04
<filar> i co prawda fps w glxgears spadły o 5k
<filar> to odpalał gry
<filar> których przedtem nie odpalał
<filar> mówię o savage2 na przykład
<filar> czy m.a.r.s.
<filar> mars co prawda działał
<wlosio> filar, a Trine 2?
<TheNumb> wlosio: nie prościej ukraść kernel 3.7 z kernelowego ppa?
<filar> ale bardzo niepłynnie
<TheNumb> filar: ogólnie karty amd pod linuchem są jakieś lewe
<filar> wlosio, nie mam
<wlosio> TheNumb, yhhh wiele aplikacji których ja używam nie chcą się kompilować po 3.5 :P ale na vb sprawdzę jak się skompiluje z 3.7
<filar> TheNumb: też się zdziwiłem, że tak szybko wydali 12.11
<filar> właściwie dzień po 12.10
<filar> tylko, że betę
<filar> i dodali taki denerwujący kwadrat w lewym dolnym rogu "test use only"
<filar> na phoronixie jeszcze nic nie pisali o nowej becie, ale w sumie bez changelogów i tak nic wielkiego nie napiszą
<TheNumb> wlosio: wiesz, że 3.7 przy dobrych wiatrach będzie najwcześniej w 13.04?
<TheNumb> wlosio: i wątpię żeby jakaś aplikacja miała w zależnościach kernel 4.7
<TheNumb> *3.7
<TheNumb> Prędzej nowsze wersje glibc
<Wizard> W ogóle, jeśli aplikacja ma zależności do kernela, to jest to trochę słabe :D
<TheNumb> Ja nie wiem po co aplikacja by chciała gadać z kernelem
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> Chyba, że potrzebuje modułów
<wlosio> ja bed gCCEMU nie pcham się w Nowe wydnia Ubu ;]
<wlosio> bez*
<wlosio> gCDEmu
<TheNumb> Jakiś nawiedzony ten koleś
<bastetmilo> w ogóle kto to jest?
<bastetmilo> o już tu kiedyś był
<bastetmilo> on*
<jacekowski> to juz 3.7 jest
<jacekowski> Linux jacekowski.org 3.4.3-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64 #2 SMP Wed Jun 20 20:14:39 CEST 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jacekowski> ja dopiero na 3.4 jestem
<TheNumb> jacekowski: 3.7 jeszcze nie ma
<TheNumb> Jest dopiero rc2
<TheNumb> Stabilne jest 3.6.3
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> A które jest "Z długim zaparciem"?
<Wizard> wsparciem*
<TheNumb> Wizard: chyba 3.0.48
<Wizard> A jest to gdzieś na kernel.org napisane?
<TheNumb> Wizard: google nie boli, ha!
<Wizard> No właśnie sprawdzam u źródeł i nie ma tam.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<Belzebub> jacekowski: przekręcanie liczników w UK jest legalne?
<jacekowski> Belzebub: tak
<jacekowski> Belzebub: nielegalna sprzedaz auta z przekreconym licznikiem
<jacekowski> Belzebub: nawet jak powiesz komus ze jest krecony to jest to nielegalne
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pong
<jacekowski> Belzebub: ale w UK bardzo bardzo bardzo bardzo bardzo latwo sprawdzic czy licznik jest krecony jesli auto jest nowsze niz 20 lat
<jacekowski> Belzebub: w internecie mozna sprawdzic historie MOT (badanie techniczne)
<Belzebub> jacekowski: spoko, bo widzę na YT ofertę kręcenia liczników w UK
<jacekowski> cos ci pokaze
<jacekowski> tylko znajde
<Belzebub> kk
<Belzebub> ja tylko czekam kiedy auta z UK/Japoni będzie można zarejestrować w Polszy
<jacekowski> o jezu
<jacekowski> cho na query
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wystawilbys mi ssh na 8080?
<DaZ> :v
<gjm> Cześć.
<Skrzyp> ojajebie
<Skrzyp> ale mnie tu dawno nie bylo
<gjm> Słownictwo.
<Skrzyp> a, fakt
<Skrzyp> dobra dobra
<Skrzyp> bede grzeczny
<qermit> Belzebub: a po co auta z uk/japonii rejestrować skoro GTR ma normalnie kierownice
<Belzebub> qermit: eh, bo są mniejsze koszta ze ściągnięciem etc
<Belzebub> qermit: i żaden nieudolny mieciu nie zepsuje/porysuje etc przy przekładce auta
<Stirlitz> qermit, auto kupujesz?
<piotrek> nick piotr26
<bastetmilo> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-25
<Wizard> Cześć.
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
 * Wizard ziewa.
<bastetmilo> nie ziewaj.
 * ftpd wsadza ziewającemu Wizardowi... oh, wait. Nie ten kanał.
<Wizard> Bo?
<dweller> bo kop
<Wizard> dweller: Heh, i może ty to zrobisz?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> bastetmilo
<dweller> :>
<bastetmilo> ja nie spałam od 5.00 rano wczoraj.
<bastetmilo> prosze mnie nie denerwowac, bo jeszcze nie bede spac przez 10h
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> Myślicie, że na Surface będzie się dało zainstalować Ubuntu? :P
<dj_oko> oj wątpię :P
<dj_oko> UEFI + zapewne drivery
<dj_oko> a mówisz o RT czy Pro?
<Wizard> dj_oko: O Pro.
<Wizard> RT to jakaś zabawka w stylu iPada.
<Quintasan> Sukces!
<Quintasan> Pralka uruchomiona i nic nie wybuchło
<Wizard> ŁÓŁ!
<filar> Quintasan: linuksa na niej postawiłeś?
<BlessJah> netbsd
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pierwsze pranie?
<gonzo__> witam
<gonzo__> ktoś obecny?
<filar> o/
<gonzo__> jak sprawdzić ustawienia aktualnej głębii kolorów w unity? bo szukam szukam i doszukać się nie mogę :)
<SzArAk> xwinfo
<SzArAk> i kliknij okno ktore chcesz sprawdzic
<SzArAk> tam powinienes miec color depth
<gonzo__> dzieki, zobaczę
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie, nie kupuje
<qermit> nie mam za co:)
<gjm> Bry.
<Wizard> Używał ktoś Sugar? :D
<gjm> Ja sypię 2 teaspoon do tea, a what?
<Wizard> Sugar, GUI projektu OLPC
<gjm> Ale przyżartowałem.
<Wizard> Zabawnyś :)
<Wizard> Zara wypróbuję, mają LiveCD.
<wormux29> Mam pytanie. Chcę zrobić w bashu proste menu korzystając z dialog -- menu "cos tam" 10 20 4 . Wpisy jakie bym chciał wyświetlić w tym menu mam w tablicy. Próbowałem wstawić pętle for ale nie działa
<wormux29> chodzi o to, że jak mam np. 5 elementów w tablicy to wyświetli 5 pozycji w menu itd.
<SzArAk> pokaz co masz
<SzArAk> daj na wklejke
<DaZ> w sumie to chyba musisz je roztablicować :v
<SzArAk> ... nie koniecznie... ale najpierw... pokaz kod :)
<DaZ> w sumie ja sie nie znam
<SzArAk> DaZ: z tego co patrze, to dobrze mowisz, ale zapewne da sie to obejsc
<DaZ> jak niby to obejść <:
<DaZ> robisz z tablicy zwykły string jakos i podajesz
<SzArAk> no dokladnie :)
<DaZ> chociaż ja sie na baszu nie znam
<SzArAk> a jakby wormux29 laskawie pokazal kod, to moze bysmy nawet to ogarneli
<wormux29> http://wklejto.pl/136439
<wormux29> i zamiast "test" oraz "test2" chciałbym, aby były wyświetlane kolejne elementy z tablicy "firma"
<SzArAk> za zamiast wyswietlic, mysisz to zapisac w zmiennej, ktora zawiera i tresc polecenia dialog (1., 2. itd) i elementy tablicy
<SzArAk> http://goo.gl/Ktc53  wormux29 zobacz tutaj
<SzArAk> pojemnosc_p/1000000000  wiesz ze to jest troszke nieprawidlowe? tzn. to beda Gigabajty, ale nie te z ukladu SI?
<jacekowski> wlasnie ze beda te z ukladu SI
<SzArAk> a, sorry :)
<SzArAk> faktycznie :D
<SzArAk> ale zapewne on ma na mysli GiB :)
<wormux29> czyli teoretycznie takie coś powinno zadziałać
<wormux29> test='dialog --title "Test" \  '$'\n''--menu "halo" 15 40 55 \ '$'\n''1. test \ '$'\n''2. test2 \ '
<wormux29> i potem $test
<SzArAk> hmm.. srednio, bo znow podajesz parametry z palca ;)
<SzArAk> wiesz... moze po prostu uzyj _dokladnie_ tego co moim linku?
<wormux29> dobra :) chciałem popróbować
<SzArAk> pierwsza odpowiedz
<SzArAk> no to trzeba bylo probowac odpalic, a nie nas pytac :)
<DaZ> przepisz to w pytonie <:
<SzArAk> eh, we¼... dostal gotowy kod i kombinuje z blednym
<SzArAk> uparty :)
<SzArAk> wormux29: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ porzadny podrecznik do skryptowania w bashu
<wormux29> dzięki na pewno się przyda :)
<ntat> Dobry wieczór.
<Voldenet> bywały lepsze
<Voldenet> Ale dobry
<Wizard> Cześć
<DaZ> joł
<ntat> Dobry powinien być, bo jutro już weekend
<Wizard> Cześć, DaZ
<ntat> jakie jest polskie słowo odpowiadające weekendowi?
<DaZ> łikent
<Wizard> ntat: sobota.
<ntat> i niedziela
<Wizard> I niedziela. Nie ma takiego słowa, w Polsce przez długi  czas był tylko jeden dzień wolny w tygodniu :P
<Wizard> Ba, w rzeczywistości pracodawca może zrobić np. wolny poniedziałek.
<Wizard> (Zamiast soboty)
<Wizard> Używa ktoś Razor-Qt?
<DaZ> ja pare razy uzywałem
<DaZ> ale nie jakos tak pro :v
<Wizard> No właśnie.
<Wizard> Wygląda raczej biednie :P
<DaZ> nie poruszyło mnie
<Wizard> :)
<TheNumb> Bo razor-qt ma być raczej minimalistyczne
<TheNumb> O, pArch na vboxie mi się posypał
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> Czy ja wiem? Minimalistycznie z Qt to można sobie poinstalować to, co napisano na qtdesktop.org
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Chociaż oni tam nawet ten kombajn Clementine pokazują.
<Wizard> A Plasma Active ktoś klikał? :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: od clementine się odczep :<
<Wizard> Nie przyczepiam się. Mówię tylko, że ono się nieco kłóci z minimalizmem.
<Wizard> BTW, ten Sugar jest nawet sympatyczny, szkoda tylko, że nie można dodawać programów z plików *desktop.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: nie pierdol, że masz Sugara :D
<Skrzyp> dawaj skrinszałty
<Wizard> Skrzyp: Miałeś nie kląć.
<Skrzyp> ale mnie to przeraża
<Wizard> Nie mam Sugara, ściągnąłem sobie ichnie LiveCD i poklikałem trochę.
<Skrzyp> jak można używać czegoś takiego?
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<Skrzyp> to tak jak używać, ja wiem...
<Wizard> Ale to nie jest głupie.
<Skrzyp> KDE4
<Skrzyp> </flamestarter>
<Wizard> Teraz sobie obadam Plasmę Active.
<Wizard> To musi dopiero ssać.
<Wizard> GUI w QML.
<Skrzyp> fffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * Skrzyp ma iksefcee i zastanawia się właśnie, co z niego uje... znaczy, hm, odkroić
<DaZ> kde najleprz.
<Skrzyp> DaZ: ta?
<DaZ> ną.
<Skrzyp> odpal mi to tutaj
<DaZ> a gdzie jest tutaj?
<Skrzyp> 500mhz celerą
<Skrzyp> 360mb ram
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: trinity!
<DaZ> w sumie pójdzie <:
<Skrzyp> radeą 9200 128mb
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: nie każdy używa takiego syfu :<
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: trinity jest fajne
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: ale wolę iksfcee
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: nie bluźnij, to ma 1000 bogomipsów
<Skrzyp> poza tym, to jest tymczasowo mój główny deteskop
<DaZ> szybko robi nic
<TheNumb> Mój serwer na atomie ma 3600...
<TheNumb> O ile można coś na atomie nazwać serwerem ;D
<Belzebub> bogomips	: 4589.49
<DaZ> mój na p3 ma 1500 :c
<Skrzyp> meh
<Skrzyp> i tak nie zamierzam tu napierdalać w gery
<Skrzyp> ale boli mnie brak dźwiękówi
<Skrzyp> teraz to nawet modułów nie mogę posłuchać :<
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: za 5 zł kupisz na USB :)
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: mam tylko dwie usby, a po hubie by szło jak babcia do komunii z reumatyzmem
<jacekowski> bogomipsy sa nic ne warte
<Skrzyp> meh
<Skrzyp> trza mi coś na PCI
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: a chcesz?
<Skrzyp> miałem Ensoniqa fajnego, ale mi kolega zapier... hem, hem, zabrał
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: jak Ci się chce wysyłać
<Skrzyp> to chętnie
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: bo mam jakiegoś starego creative'a
<Skrzyp> sałndblajster? *.*
<Belzebub> w8
<Skrzyp> w8 to dopiero jutro ztcw
<Skrzyp> czy już jest?
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: ct4810
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: za 8 zł mógł bym ją sprzedać z wysyłką
 * DaZ ma sałdblastera :v
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: akurat będę miał jutro dychę
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: jak zapakujesz w list ładnie i wyślesz, to dychę dam
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: PP/InPost?
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: a inpost szybciej, czy jak?
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: taniej do 2 dni max zwykły list
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: czyli i tak dostaniesz w poniedziałek ;D
<Skrzyp> dobra, to inpost - będzie blaszka do kolekcji
 * Skrzyp ma całe pudło blach z inpostu :D
<Skrzyp> ja to kiedyś dam do przetopienia
<Skrzyp> zrobię sobie kucyka, albo coś
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: chyba my litte pony ;x
<Skrzyp> no a jak?
<Skrzyp> Filly, te chińskie podróbki?
<Skrzyp> kuzynkę tego oduczyłem kupować
<Skrzyp> bo to syf nieziemisty
<Ashiren> my little filly?
<Skrzyp> nie
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: 2.20 plnów list :)
<Skrzyp> Belzebub: to będziesz miał tańsze piwo
<Skrzyp> całe 10zł mam tylko
<Belzebub> tia, ja piwa kupuję po 6 zł za butelkę ;x
<Skrzyp> no
<Skrzyp> to 10 - 2,20 = 7,80
<Skrzyp> 7,80 - 6 = 1,80
<Skrzyp> będziesz miał na chipsy z biedry
<Skrzyp> albo batona
<Skrzyp> albo tanią czekoladę
<Belzebub> Skrzyp: eh, muszę skołować kopertę
<Skrzyp> jak sobie odpuścisz batona to na poczcie w tej cenie jest średnia z wypełnieniem bombelkowym
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/LFnvG.jpg
<Ashiren> ops
<Wizard> Ashiren: Twój?
<Ashiren> nie
<Ashiren> :c
<Aleksander> Witajcie, gdzie można znaleźć dokumentację na temat tego, jak Ubuntu szyfruje dysk przy zaznaczeniu opcji "Szyfruj system"?
<Wizard> Ashiren: To jeszcze nic ci nie szcza na kanapę? :(
<Belzebub> Aleksander: masz na myśli ecryptfs?
<Skrzyp> Aleksander: a co, zapomniałeś hasła? :D
<Aleksander> sekundkę, tel
<Wizard> Aleksander: W internetach jest sporo na ten temat.
<Aleksander> Wizard, widzę, że jest sporo na temat ogólnie "szyfrowania w Ubuntu"
<Aleksander> natomiast chciałbym wiedzieć, jak konkretnie robi to instalator
<Wizard> Hmm, właśnie nie wiem.
<Aleksander> czy on tworzy LVM, którą szyfruje i na niej stawia system i /home?
<Wizard> Wcześniej tylko katalog domowy był szyfrowany ecryptfs.
<Aleksander> czy bez zaznaczenia opcji /home stawia tylko / zaszyfrowane?
<Wizard> A teraz - nie wiem, wydaje mi się, że to LUKS jest, ale ręki nie dam sobie uciąć :D
<jacekowski> LUKS to w sumie nakladka
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> ostatecznie wszystko jest nakladka na AESa
<Aleksander> więc czy wiecie, gdzie to jest udokumentowane dokładnie?
<jacekowski> LUKS
<Aleksander> jacekowski, o instalator mi raczej chodzi :)
<Aleksander> i czy mogę np. wybrać którąś opcję automatyczną, np. "zajmij cały dysk", zaznaczyć szyfrowanie /, ale zmodyfikować proponowaną tablicę partycji?
<Skrzyp> Aleksander: lukaj w kod ubiquity
 * Aleksander is back
<Aleksander> w kod?
<Aleksander> to nie ma żadnej DOKUMENACJI?
<TheNumb> Aleksander: tak
<TheNumb> w kot paczaj!
 * Aleksander jest załamany
<Aleksander> jak to jest, że Arch może, a Ubuntu nie może?
<TheNumb> Aleksander: może i jest dokumentacja
<TheNumb> Ale trzeba poszukać ;]
<Ashiren> a co arch moze a ubuntu nie moze
<TheNumb> Aleksander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<Skrzyp> Aleksander: nosz kurde
<Skrzyp> Aleksander: tak Cię boli czytać kota?
<Skrzyp> rozumiem, jakby była mowa o kodzie jądra
<Skrzyp> albo jakimś niewiadomoco asmie
<TheNumb> Ale przecież to pajton
<TheNumb> Chyba jest w miarę zrozumiały
<Skrzyp> a mówimy o jakieś gównianej nakładce na nakładkę na wrappera, kodzonej tak wysokopoziomowo jak sięgają ech*je programistów
<gjm> Skrzyp: Zwolnij.
<gjm> Idź pooglądać kucyki czy coś.
<Skrzyp> gjm: obejrzałem je wszystkie
<gjm> To wiele wyjaśnia.
<TheNumb> gjm: to idź dymnij sobie kucykoweko pluszaczka (:
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: on chyba nie pali
<TheNumb> fcuk
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: do ciebie miało być
<TheNumb> :<
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: ja też nie palę
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: wiesz co to jest pluszak?
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: wolę stworzenia żywe z gatunku homo sapiens
<Skrzyp> rodzaju żeńskiego
<Skrzyp> koniec tematu
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: kobietę z drągiem też?
<TheNumb> <:
<Skrzyp> to wtedy jest facet
<Ashiren> hmm nowy odcinek dopiero 10.11 :<
<Skrzyp> Ashiren: a ty też brony?
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: tak, też skrzywiony
<Skrzyp> "libgtk2.0-0 wymaga libcups2"
<Skrzyp> pierwsze pytanie
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Skrzyp> PO CO?!
<Skrzyp> Ashiren: /)
<Ashiren> (\
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: bo niektórzy chcą drukować
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: ale po kiego uja na sztywno depować?
<Skrzyp> jak ktoś chce sobie drukować
<Skrzyp> to niech sobie doinstaluje
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: to gtk
<TheNumb> Czyli gówno <:
<Skrzyp> a nie zapierdala diskspace tym co drukarki nie chcą widzieć na oczy
<TheNumb> Każdy wie, że qt jest 100x lepsze od gtk
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: nie powiesz mi, że KłuTe lepsze
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: poleć mi jakiś wm/de, który nie jest KDE4 i odpali mi na 500MHzowym celeronie z 360MB RAM
<Skrzyp> (a, i żeby było miejsca w ramie na inne rzeczy)
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: ratpoison
<pakos> windows 95
<Skrzyp> i żeby nie chodził jak babcia Krycha do komunii z reumatyzmem
<Skrzyp> pakos: za takie głupie żarty to ja dziękuję
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: a openbox z tintem?
<pakos> prosze bardzo :>
<Skrzyp> zresztą
<Skrzyp> gtk wymaga libków cupsa, libki cupsa wymagają avahi
<Skrzyp> yarrr, ten nowolinuksowy syf rozpierdala mi łeb
<Skrzyp> po uj jest to całe avahi?!
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: mDNS?
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: czyli?
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz udostępnić drukarkę w sieci
<TheNumb> To rozgłasza :P
<TheNumb> Tak samo inne usługi
<ftpd> Ojej.
<ftpd> Nie będzie skrzypiał?
<TheNumb> ftpd: chyba nie :(
<ftpd> [']
<gjm> Naoliwiłem.
<TheNumb> gjm: jeszcze //kb
<gjm> Cześć ftpd.
<TheNumb> O, poszetł
<ftpd> gjm: Cześć.
<Ashiren> :<
<Aleksander> dziękuję Wam i dobranoc :)
<Wizard> Dziękuję wam i dobranoc.
<BlessJah> qermit: przekliniak znowu lezy?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-26
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<DeXTeD> dobry
<DeXTeD> ale fajny licznik ceny zrobiłem, jak na starej stacji CPN :D
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: poka
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<jacekowski> pong
<jacekowski> BlessJah:
<DeXTeD> bastetmilo: http://www.sklep-karnisze.net/1693,karnisz?r=185
<bastetmilo> DeXTeD: fajne!
<bastetmilo> ogólnie cały formularzyk jest fajny
<bastetmilo> ja piszę teraz ładny "formularz", ale nie musi robić takich bajerów :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak bedzie z ssh na 8080?
<BlessJah> w wiekszosci budynkow jest restrykcyjna polityka na wifi, ale sprawdzilem ze na 8080 chyba da sie wyskoczyc
<shpaq> najprościej wystawić na 443 ;)
<BlessJah> od kumpla dowiedzialem sie ze dzialaja 80 443 i 8080
<BlessJah> sprawdzilem netcatem i rzeczywiscie 8080 nie jest blokowany
<jacekowski> BlessJah: shell.jacekowski.org jest
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a na 8080 chyba juz cos mam
<jacekowski> ale obadam
<BlessJah> nie ma nic
<jacekowski> to ze ty nie widzisz to nie znaczy ze nie ma
<BlessJah> chodzi mi o dostep z telefonu, z lapka zawsze jakos sie wykrece
<jacekowski> ale akurat wyglada na to ze nie ma
<jacekowski> masz jakies ip
<jacekowski> albo zakres?
<BlessJah> netcatem sprawdzalem
<BlessJah> hm... teraz nie, ale po 15 bede mial
<BlessJah> w sumie moge jechac teraz na uczelnie i sprawdzic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chcesz regulke firewalla z przekierowaniem zrobic?
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> ok, za godzine-dwie sie odezwe z ip
<gjm> \o
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ip należy do puli WASK, 156.17.0.0 - 156.17.255.255
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale w 3 punktach sprawdziłem, wyjście tych wifi jest chyba zawsze z ip 156.17.18.42
<jacekowski>   BlessJah sprawdz
<jacekowski> iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8080 -s 156.17.0.0/16 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 22
<jacekowski> takie cos zarzucilem
<shpaq> po co dajesz --to-ports skoro docelowy masz jeden
<jacekowski> a co niby mam dac?
<shpaq> --to-port
<shpaq> ;)
<jacekowski> nie ma opcji --to-port
<jacekowski> jakies jeszcze glupie komentarze?
<ftpd> --dst-port jest.
<BlessJah> cos jeszcze nie teges z komorki
<BlessJah> sprawdze z lapka
<jacekowski> --dst-port jest do czegos innego
<jacekowski> i to jest --dport
<ftpd> No. Nie czytałem Was.
<ftpd> :P
<shpaq> aaa
<shpaq> użyłeś REDIRECT
<jacekowski> BlessJah: sprawdz, bo to chyba DNAT powinien byc
<shpaq> w sumie zajebiście dawno tego nie widziałem
<jacekowski> bo z redirectem musialbym miec dwie regulki
<jacekowski> po jednej w kazda strone
<jacekowski> tak mi sie cos wydaje
<shpaq> -I PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8080 -s 156.17.0.0/16 -j DNAT --to-destination <ip>:22
<shpaq> coś takiego powinno zaklikać
<jacekowski> shpaq: wiem
<shpaq> potrollowałem, mogęiść
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie trybi
<BlessJah> network unreachable, pingi lataja, http smiga, pisze z shellinabox
<jacekowski> a sprawdz tera
<BlessJah> nadal nie za bardzo chce isc
<BlessJah> s2putty nie widzi serwera
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmm
<BlessJah> cholera, czekaj
<BlessJah> dobra, nadal nic
<jacekowski> sprawdz jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> zrobilem logowanie pakietow na 8080
<BlessJah> poprzednio z lapka probowalem na 22 wbijac
<BlessJah> ida dwie rownolegle proby jak cos, z lapka i komorki
<jacekowski> sprawdz 8080
<BlessJah> sprawdzam
<jacekowski> i nic
<BlessJah> no i nic
<jacekowski> w sensie pakietow nie ma nic
<jacekowski> takie nic mam na mysli
<BlessJah> hm... tera wgetem
<jacekowski> nic
<BlessJah> nie, wyglada na to ze w ogole 8080 mam zablokowane
<BlessJah> po IPv6 i IPv4
<BlessJah> co jest o tyle dziwne, ze pare dni temu smigalo
<jacekowski> masz nmapa pod reka?
<BlessJah> mam
<BlessJah> meh, host seems to be donw???
<BlessJah> chcesz cala liste tutaj?
<jacekowski> to nmapa zrob na mojego hosta
<BlessJah> no juz cie zeskanowalem
<BlessJah> teraz jeszcze UDP sprawdze
<BlessJah> same tcp mi wyswietlilo? kij tam
<BlessJah> 14 portow
<jacekowski> 3389 i 500 przyszlo
<jacekowski> i kilka innych ciekawych
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> SYN Stealth :D
<jacekowski> nie wystarczajaco stealth
<BlessJah> wiem
<jacekowski> ale, moment
<jacekowski> sprawdz 3389
<jacekowski> tzn. ssh po 3389
<BlessJah> hm... 8080 nie skanowalo, wzialem -p 8080
<BlessJah> filtered
<BlessJah> dziala z lapka
<BlessJah> teraz komorka
<jacekowski> czyli ssh filtruja ale RDP nie
<BlessJah> dziala
<jacekowski> co to za siec/
<BlessJah> port ssh filtruja
<BlessJah> dlatego na 8080 probowalem sie wyniesc
<BlessJah> moze na 8080 postawili jakiegos cenzora czy cos w tym rodzaju?
<BlessJah> troche to glupie
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie dziala, dzieki
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ogolnodostepne publiczne hot spoty na polibudzie
<BlessJah> nieszyfrowane, z dziwna polityka, nie mozna na przyklad wbijac z nich na edukacje (ktora i tak leci po https)
<BlessJah> na razie sie zwijam, musze przed nastepnymi zajeciami jeszcze jedna sprawe zalatwic
<Mikato> sluchajcie jestem na okresie probnym w nowej pracy, ale dostalem oferte pracy z innej firmy mailem, no i nie wiem jak odpisac tamtej firmie zeby nie spalic za soba mostu
<ftpd> Idź na #praca.
<ftpd> Albo na #nieumiemzyc.
<jacekowski> Mikato: grzecznie i zgodnie z prawda, ze nie jestes zainteresowany obecnie
<jacekowski> albo nie odpowiadac w ogole
<jacekowski> tez opcja
<Mikato> no ale jak mi sie nie uda w obecnej i napisze ze nie jestem zainteresowany obecnie to w przyszlosci oni tez moga naisac ze nie sa zainteresowani :)
<shpaq> to się umów na rozmowę
<shpaq> zobacz co oferują
<Mikato> wogole to tez nie jest opcja bo to ignorancja
<bastetmilo> Mikato: dostałeś oferte pracy czy zaproszenie na rekrutacje/rozmowe?
<Mikato> zaproszenie na rozmowe
<bastetmilo> No to idź. Wcale nie jest pewne że a) przyjmą b) ze maja fajne warunki
<jacekowski> no to idz
<Mikato> tylko ze ja juz pracuje w obecnej firmie na okresie probnym
<bastetmilo> Jak mają bardzo fajne warunki i Cie przyjmą, to rezygnujesz z tej obecnej pracy
<bastetmilo> i idziesz gdzies indziej
<bastetmilo> proste
<shpaq> na okresie próbnym też jest coś takiego jak wypowiedzenie
<shpaq> kurde, ja regularnie dostaję telefony i mejle z propozycjami
<shpaq> jak mi się podoba to idę gadać
<shpaq> jak nie to mówię, że nie
<shpaq> proste jak miecz rzymskiego legionisty
<Mikato> uhm
<bastetmilo> #ubuntu-pl - doradztwo dla świeżo zatrudnionych
<bastetmilo> :>
<Mikato> :D
<Morfeusz888> cześć
<dorek> witam, mam pytanie jest mozliwosc zainstalowania sterownikow do karty graficznej geforce gt320m ? z tego co sie orientuje wersja 304.60 widzialem na stronie "jak zainstalowac sterowniki 304.43" ale o 304.60 nic nie ma
<jacekowski> dorek: jockey
<jacekowski> dorek: menedzer sterownikow wlasnosciowych sie to nazywa
<jacekowski> dorek: klikasz i masz
<filar> http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux-display-amd64-304.60-driver-pl.html
<jacekowski> dorek: nie rob nic recznie
<jacekowski> dorek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<filar> jockey jest jeszcze domyślnie dostarczany w ubuntu?
<dorek> ok dziekuje bardzo
<jacekowski> filar: tak
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<jacekowski> w 12.10 zmienili
<jacekowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-July/035553.html
<jacekowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers
<kklimonda> zmienili, ale nowy program ogólnie robi to samo co jockey więc różnicy nie ma (tylko nie wiem czy jest wersja tekstowa)
<FalconX> potrzebuje pomocy z unity w ubuntu quantal z usb.
<filar> mów o co chodzi, a nie że potrzebujesz pomocy
<FalconX> nie mam paskow okien, wiecie, tych na gorze i niedzialaja mi polskie znaki
<filar> a panel u góry masz?
<filar> instalowałeś jakieś sterowniki bezpośrednio przed tym jak zniknęły ci obramowania?
<filar> zmieniła się rozdzielczość?
<filar> jeszcze internety zepsuł :x
<ntat> Cześć
<Biszkopcik> 1
<filar> 2
<mati75> 3
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-27
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> wiecie moze dlaczego TVDisplay=$(echo $DISPLAY | sed 's/\(.*\)\.0/\1.1/g')
<grek1> DISPLAY=$TVDisplay xbmc
<grek1> co prawda uruchamia mi xbmc na tv - polaczonym na nvidia jako separate screen
<grek1> tyl ze myszka idzie do tamtej aplikacji
<grek1> ogolnie to wie ktos moze o co chodzi w opcji separate screen bez xinerama ?
<grek1> bo mysz jest na jedym ekranie i nie da sie przejechac wiec moze da sie jakos przelaczyc ?
<grek1> takiego mam xorga http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308977/
<grek1> moze da sie zarezerwowac mysz dla monitora ?
<dweller> grek1: bo to oddzielny serwer xorga jest
<dweller> więc nie wiem ja chcesz przejechać
<lisu> pwtć
<m477> :)
<m477> cos nie moge wstac dzis
<lisu> m477 to nie wstawaj
<TheNumb> m477 jak zwykle wstawiony
<lisu> chyba pójdę w jego ślady... :D
 * lisu polazł po piwo... jesli jeszcze jakies znajdzie
<Ashiren> aw czyż nie? http://i.imgur.com/RrziT.jpg
<CookieM_> pikny
<filar> wolę takie http://i.imgur.com/z3iIt.png
<CookieM_> barcode generation
<Wizard> Ashiren: Twój?
<Ashiren> nie :(((
<Wizard> http://c.wrzuta.pl/wi16383/2a4558f8000adbf74634e410/kot_paskowy
<CookieM_> Ashiren, masz jakiś inwentarz w domu?
<Ashiren> huh
<CookieM_> no kotki czy masz
<Ashiren> nie :(((
<CookieM_> ja też nie ale uwielbiam je heh
<Wizard> Najlepsze są z warzywami!
<Wizard> Kociak na otro :P
<CookieM_> kittens hmmm good http://i.imgur.com/1exYM.jpg
<filar> a ja mam
<filar> ot co
<Wizard> Ja też mam.
<CookieM_> hardcore dla odważnych http://tnij.org/daj-buziaka
<Wizard> Tylko kot to mało interaktywne stworzenie.
<DaZ> pająka w dupe
<DaZ> jak śmiesznie
<CookieM_> tak, w szczękoczułki to by dopiero było
<filar> DaZ: w kądziołki przędne
<CookieM_> zakładając oczywiście, że pająk przeszedł badania weterynaryjne i był szczepiony przeciw wściekliźnie
<CookieM_> tymczasem na Marsie as always freezing cold (choć bez śniegu) http://cab.inta-csic.es/rems/marsweather.html
<CookieM_> nowe gry natywnie na linuxa: http://tnij.org/games-on-linux
<filar> to jest jedna gra
<DaZ> alezatojaka
<bastetmilo> jaka?
<filar> postapokaliptyczna
<bastetmilo> z zombiakami?
<gjm> CookieM_ - Człowiek nikomuniepotrzebnainformacja.
<CookieM_> wasteman, tak to ja
<CookieM_> podetrzyj mną tyłek
<Wizard> Wy jaz zwykle bawicie się w trolownię?
<gjm> Wolę papier ale dzięki za chęci.
<bastetmilo> Nie trollujemy panowie.
<m477> >_>
<TheNumb> trololololo
<TheNumb> m477: już trzeźwy?
<Wizard> Jeszcze.
 * bastetmilo już nie
<m477> :(
<m477> ja nie pije alkoholu.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: sio z irców. Tutaj siedzą sami czeźwi.
<bastetmilo> sam ić sio
<TheNumb> Na piwo mogę pójść, o!
<TheNumb> Grzaniec w rynku, po burżujsku.
<bastetmilo> jaki bogaty
<m477> bardzo
 * BlessJah wrocil z piwa
<bastetmilo> ta.
<gjm> Ty to jesteś.
<bastetmilo> gjm: Ty, a pamietasz kiedy Ci sie zdarzylo wrocic z piwa przed 21:00? Bo ja nie... :>
<BlessJah> czemu odpisuja osoby ktore powinny miec to w dupie?
<m477> ;D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: byles na piwie?
<bastetmilo> Czemu piszesz to tutaj?
<bastetmilo> LOL. P.I.W.O a nie piwo.
<bastetmilo> celowe wprowadzanie w błąd :P
<gjm> bastetmilo: Zdarzyło mi się wracać o naprawdę różnych porach.
<CookieM_> http://tnij.org/ta_ta
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak, celowo i z premedytacja wprowadzilem cie w blad
<gjm> Taki fajny.
<BlessJah> chcialem byc fajny, ale nakryliscie mnie na klamstwie
<bastetmilo> współczujemy, ze musisz sie uciekac do takich metod.
<TheNumb> Ode mnie nie widać odpowiedniej strony skaj tałera ;/
<BlessJah> ode mnie tez nie
<BlessJah> byla mapka z punktami skad widac
<BlessJah> ja bylem pod aqua parkiem
<TheNumb> Oooo... już po?
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> W zeszłym roku było gorąco na projekcie piwo
<TheNumb> Dzisiaj... zima
<BlessJah> tak, ale to z nienacka ta zima
<CookieM_> 27 października roku pamiętnego śnieg napadł na Polskę z nieba wysokiego
<bastetmilo> W tym roku zimna zaskoczyła drogowców. Przyszła.
<bastetmilo> zima*
<Quintasan> BlessJah: nie byłem i nie będę bo mam wyjazd o 5:30 xD
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wracajac widzialem dwa plugi
<BlessJah> Quintasan: juz za pozno, po piwie
<Quintasan> Uwzględniałem możliwość pójscia na zwykłe piwo
<bastetmilo> A kiedy idziemy na zwykle Ubuntuowe piwo?
<Quintasan> Jak wrócę z UDSu
<bastetmilo> Czyli?
<Quintasan> Piątek wieczorem mogę isć
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ile cie to bedzie kosztowalo?
<Quintasan> Nic.
<Quintasan> Bus na tegel i spowrotem 340zł ale to zwrot
<Quintasan> żarcie masz na miejscu
<Quintasan> nocleg też
<Quintasan> samolot i nocleg opłacone
<BlessJah> czyli nic nie placisz?
<Quintasan> jedyne koszty to browary
<BlessJah> meh
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: piatek OK, ale ja moge byc tylko 18-20
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: piwo? Piwo, prawdziwe piwo? Co Ty na to?
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: O 16 będę w Berlinie więc jakoś o 19 może będę we Wrocławiu
<Quintasan> Jeżeli nie piątek to może być sobota, niedziela a nawet poniedziałek bo mam wolne
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: to zobaczymy
<BlessJah> dlugi weekend?
<bastetmilo> bo w niedziele to w sumie moge zostac dluzej
<CookieM_> http://tnij.org/koniec-lata
<bastetmilo> gjm: słuchaj Ty mnie.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Hm?
<bastetmilo> co powiesz na piwo w styczniu? dalbys rade cos zorganizowac w Warszawie?
<bastetmilo> mam zamiar przyjechać więc...
<bastetmilo> przy okazji
<gjm> Jakaś konkretna data?
<bastetmilo> wstepnie impreza na ktora jade jest 19
<bastetmilo> moge przyjechac dzien wczesniej
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: jestem spłukany ;c
<TheNumb> Ale na jedno mogę wyjść ;p
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: no przeciez nie dzis :_
<TheNumb> Chyba, że uda mi się opchnąć makbukę
<TheNumb> To wtedy mi coś jeszcze zostanie z zakupu nowego laptopa.
<bastetmilo> No to jak opchniesz to daj znak
<gjm> bastetmilo: No, można coś pomyśleć. 24 mam urodziny więc chętnie.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: właśnie znalazłem kogoś chętnego, lol.
<bastetmilo> gjm: No to super. :)
<gjm> Jest jeszcze trochę czasu więc zdążymy coś ustalić.
<bastetmilo> Tylko wiesz, żeby było troche wiecej niz trzy osoby :)
<BlessJah> tez chce byc fajny
<BlessJah> Quintasan: robimy w lutym grilla?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: W lutym?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Są jeszcze #jacylinuksiarze przecież.
<BlessJah> nom
<bastetmilo> gjm: wiem.
<Quintasan> Napisz do mnie w styczniu czy jeszcze jestem we Wrocławiu :D
<BlessJah> zamierzasz wyleciec po semestrze?
<Quintasan> BlessJah:
<Quintasan> Nie zamierzam
<Quintasan> Ale różnie to może być
<BlessJah> po semestrze nie da sie wyleciec, ale jakby co, mozemy przesunac na styczen jako grill pozegnalny
<bastetmilo> i że niby mnie nie zaprosicie?
<BlessJah> tylko studenci Iszego stopnia
<bastetmilo> już ja widzę, jak Ty cokolwiek zorganizowałeś.
<Wizard> Ja jestem stuentem 1 stopnia.
<BlessJah> Wizard: zapraszamy
<Wizard> Ale umiem też pisać po polsku, więc nie wiem, czy pasuję do was, BlessJah.
<bastetmilo> LOL
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> jaki złośliwy Wizard
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: no wiec wlasnie nie ja z Quintasanem to organizujemy, ale ja z paroma znajomymu z roku
<Wizard> Herbu zielona pietruszka, do usług.
<gjm> #jakitowarzyski
<bastetmilo> powtórze Ci to Słonko jeszcze raz
<Wizard> Nie ma tam nikogo :(
<bastetmilo> już ja widzę, jak Ty cokolwiek zorganizowałeś
<Diabelko> Zaginione Dzieła Fantastyki I: BlessJah opuszcza Internet
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Diabelko++
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: :D
<Diabelko> Zawsze wiem, kiedy wpaść na kanał.
<BlessJah> Diabelko: wy mi nie dacie opuscic internetu
<gjm> Jak już jesteś to może mi powiesz czy będziesz jutro w HS?
<BlessJah> ostatnio probowalem, to bastetmilo chciala za mna akcje ratunkowa wyslac :|
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: oczywiście Słonko. Tak było jak mówisz.
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> Ale śmieszkowo tutaj
<Quintasan> Idę się pakować
<Quintasan> JAK MI SIĘ NIE CHCE WSTAWAĆ
<Diabelko> gjm: nie idę jutro do HS, bo mam deadline do 1.11
<Wizard> Quintasan: To nie wstawaj.
<BlessJah> to sie nie kladz
<dweller> godzine dłużej śpisz, ciesz się
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ale teraz solennie obiecuję, że możesz stąd znikać i nawet o tym nie pomyśle raz.
<Diabelko> gjm: najzabawniejsze jest to, że nawet nie zacząłem robić tego co powinienenem
<Quintasan> Wizard: sugerujesz nie iście spać?
<DaZ> sen jest dla lamek
<gjm> Diabelko: No to już wiesz co powinieneś robić.
<Diabelko> gjm: zawsze wiedziałem, ale Skyrim i filmy i w ogóle Internet
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: deadliny są dla słabych! Ja mam jeden do poniedziałku.
<dweller> Diabelko: pograj w skyrima
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: ale Ty masz zapewne *coś* zrobione.
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: no mam.
<illi> bastetmilo: dla słabych? czy dla niezdyscyplinowanych?
<bastetmilo> A. Widzialam zdjecia z HS na fanpejdzu Geek Girls :>
<Wizard> HS to jakaś konferencja o pythonie?
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> Nie/
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: no bo miały wpaść i porobić zdjęcia wczoraj. Dasz linka?
<Diabelko> Wizard: Hackerspace
<bastetmilo> illi: czy chcesz zasugerować, że ktoś tu jest niezdyscyplinowany??! Jak możesz!
<Diabelko> albo dzisiaj robiły...
<Diabelko> nie pamiętam
<illi> bastetmilo: ja tylko niewinnie pytam, niczego nie sugeruję
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557779_501221473230382_258133504_n.jpg
<bastetmilo> a tu masz caly album https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.236777873008078.65895.225216027497596&type=1
<bastetmilo> illi: nie ma niewinnych pytań :>
<Diabelko> o, wpasowała się dziołcha w miejsce przy dalekopisie
<Diabelko> nie byłoby tej słit foci gdybym szafki nie przesunął ;)
<bastetmilo> heh
<gjm> <paker>
<Diabelko> no kuchnia
<gjm> Chyba dzisiaj to było bo ar się skarżył na ilość kobiet.
<Diabelko> a, fakt
<drakhan> Dzięki
<bastetmilo> drakhan: nie grzesz więcej dobry człowieku, a krzywda już Cię nie spotka ;)
<drakhan> Cała przyjemność na tym polega, by grzeszyć
<drakhan> ;)
<bastetmilo> Powiem inaczej. Grzesz tak, żebym nie widziała :P
<illi> bastetmilo: co oczy nie widzą, to sercu nie żal?
<bastetmilo> illi: oczywiście ;)
<illi> :D
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Chciałbym odpalić multitouch w Dellu 15R, a SHMConfig nie chce działać jak opisano w https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Enabling_SHMConfig_in_order_to_get_synclient_debug_output w Ubuntu 12.10
<Aleksander> macie może pomysł, dlaczego?
<illi> Aleksander: a sprzęt obsługuje?
<Aleksander> illi, tak, ale już mi podali na #ubuntu, testuję
<Aleksander> w ogóle trochę nie podoba mi się, że odchodzi się od konfiguracji w plikach
<Aleksander> nie ma xorg.confa, nie ma menu.lst z gruba...
<Stirlitz> xoorg.confa możesz sobie stworzyć, menu z gruba jest gdzie indziej
<Stirlitz> takie czasy
<Aleksander> mam 21 lat, linuksa używam regularnie od sześciu i już zrzędziłbym "a za moich czasów..."
<dweller> słaby learning curve masz
<Aleksander> być może
<Aleksander> jeszcze pytanko: jak w Unity ustawić, żeby włączało te same programy, co w poprzedniej sesji
<Aleksander> a firefox nie crashował przy wyłączaniu jej?
<dweller> firefox zawsze crashuje
<dweller> wtyczkę zainstaluj do sesji
<dweller> oddzielna
<Aleksander> jakiś hint, pod czym szukać?
<dweller> session manager zdaje sie
<Aleksander> dweller, niestety, widzę tylko dla gnome, xfce i lxde
<dweller> to wtyczka do firefoksa >.>
<Aleksander> a w Unity jak skonfigurować, żeby pamiętał aplikacje?
<dweller> w ustawieniach sesji ;3
<Aleksander> a gdzie są ustawienia sesji? bo w domyślnej instalacji ich nie mam właśnie.
<dweller> a tam gdzie autostart?
<Aleksander> nie widzę go właśnie
<Aleksander> wyszukiwarka też nie
<Stirlitz> gnome-session-properties
<Stirlitz> przynajmniej kiedyś
<Aleksander> to Unity używa Gnome w końcu?
<garr> 1st
<bastetmilo> lol
<Stirlitz> w końcu czas zmieniają ;)
<BlessJah> raczej mają zegarki poprzestawiane
<Aleksander> Chyba znalazłem działające rozwiązanie
<Aleksander> W https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/606238 jest patch dla mojego laptopa
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 606238 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "synaptic touchpad not recognized on dell latitude e6510 and others" [Low,In progress]
<Aleksander> wiecie może, jak mogę go nałożyć?
<Aleksander> po prostu 'patch plik jądro'?
<dweller> e6510 ma alps a nie synaptics
<dweller> tzn dopiero od sandy zmienili chyba na synaptics, bo alpsowe są do dupy
<Stirlitz> dweller, do dupy w sensie?
<Stirlitz> to moje cos alpsowe w e5520 działa normalnie
<dweller> teraz działa
<dweller> ale czasami wali kursorem jak szalony
<dweller> 3 lata temu nawet dotknąć tego nie było można
<dweller> bo się xorg wywalał
<dweller> poza tym bardzo słabo działa, na windowsie też, słaby sterownik jest, często się zacina
<dweller> Stirlitz: może w nowszych poprawili bo ja mam E4300
<dweller> generalnie touchpada nie uzywam, ale łechtaczka ratuje sprawę
#ubuntu-pl 2012-10-28
<Belzebub> `seen szymon_g
<Bunis> Witam, potrzebuje pomocy z Dual boot windows 8 i xUbuntu.
<drakhan> A na czym polega problem?
<gjm> "nie działa"
<Bunis> W internecie widzę poradnik jak Ubuntu obok win 8 a ja już mam ubuntu, i chce zainstalować win8- więc pewnie wywali mi Gruba i jak mam to zrobić żeby działało?
<gjm> Jak Ci wywali GRUBa to odpalasz LiveCD i instalujesz go ponownie.
<drakhan> Dokładnie.
<Bunis> I powinno działać? bo widzę te newsy na chip, że coś microsoft napiepr. i że potrzeba jakieś certyfikaty czy coś..
<gjm> Bleh, masz UEFI?
<gjm> >chip
<Bunis> Tak.
<gjm> A działał Ci GRUB?
<Bunis> tak.
<gjm> A teraz ma nie działać?
<Bunis> Teoretycznie nie miałby powodu przestać działać..
<gjm> Praktycznie też.
<Bunis> :)
<Wizard> Cześć
<gjm> Cześć.
<drakhan> Cześć
<Admc_> ktoś tutaj używa *buntu 12.10 ze sterownikiem własnościowym nvidia?
<paliknot> sterowników nvidii tak buntu nie :)
<Admc_> chcę się dowiedzieć czy to nvidia spierdoliła plymouth czy nowe ubuntu
<Admc_> bo w kubuntu 12.04 działało dobrze
<Admc_> a w 12.10 nie chce juz działać :D
<gjm> Admc_: Słownictwo.
<Admc_> dobra dobra, przepraszam
<ilin`> ale plymoutch chyba nie działa na nvidii
<Skrzyp> Admc_: kms
<Skrzyp> Admc_: poza tym, po co Ci plymouth?
<Skrzyp> kernel messages mamusia czytać nie nauczyła?
<Admc_> migające kropeczki ładnie wyglądają
<Admc_> kernel messages jest dla dzieci
<Admc_> gimbuxów tak zwanych :D
<Skrzyp> Admc_: a teraz coś Ci powiem
<Skrzyp> Admc_: ja mam output bez żadnych splasherów normalny
<Skrzyp> Admc_: i mam o tyle lepiej, że jak coś mi się zjebie, to będę widział co i jak
<Skrzyp> a ty nadal kropeczki :D
<Admc_> ja wcisnę ESC i też beðe widział co i jak
<gjm> A powtarzałem.
<Admc_> O.O
<Admc_> a, tak
<Wizard> gjm++
<Wizard> Widocznie niektórzy jeszcze nie dojrzeli.
<bastetmilo> bedziecie sie plusowac za kopanie teraz? :)
<Wizard> Po prostu zgadzam się z nim.
<Wizard> Cześc, w ogóle :)
<Admc_> to ktoś w ogóle używa plymouth?
<Wizard> No chyba wszyscy, bo jest domyślny.
<ilin`> jak się kiedyś playmouthem bawiłem to dla nvidii  trzeba było uvesę zaprząc
<ilin`> ale to było dawno
<Admc_> ale to jest lipa
<Admc_> bo w 12.04
<Admc_> mialem ładne kropeczki w rozdzielczości 1440x900 (natywna)
<Admc_> a teraz nie mam kropeczek
<Admc_> a chcę mieć
<Wizard> Admc_: Używaj klawisza "," zamiast "Enter".
<Admc_> dobrze
<Wizard> Wygodniej się czyta :D
<gjm> 12:36 <Skrzyp> a co mu miałem powiedzieć? 'powstanie uszkodzenie głównych komponentów systemu  operacyjnego GNU/Linux'?
<gjm> 12:36 <Skrzyp> trzeba dostosowywać przekaz do poziomu odbiorcy
<gjm> LOL
<Wizard> gjm: Jakbym dostosowywał, to bym musiał tylko gu i ga pisać tutaj :D
<gjm> :)
<CXIV> Witam
<DaZ> jouł
<gjm> Tak.
<DaZ> nie.
<Wizard> Żyje ktoś i ma KDE?
<Wizard> Gdzie mogę skonfigurować maksymalizację przez przeciąganie?
<Belzebub> Wizard: ja mam :)
<Belzebub> Wizard: w ustawieniach środowiska?
<Wizard> No biurwa, ale jesteś zabawny.
<Wizard> "Panie, prosto do dobrze? Jak prosto, to chyba dobrze! Jak dobrze, to jedziemy!"
<Belzebub> eh, musiałbym się zalogować :D
<Hubert_> re
<Wizard> Sup.
<Belzebub> bo siedzę na TTY
<Wizard> LOL, mogę cię dotknąć?
<Wizard> :P
<Hubert_> Wizard hej
<Wizard> Cześć Hubert!
<Wizard> Co słychać w świecie poezji?
<Belzebub> Hubert_: Jak tam Milionerzy będzie kolejna seria w TVN'ie?
<Belzebub> Wizard: mknodem oczywiście że możesz dotknąć :)
<Hubert_> czysta poezja jak zwykle;)
<Hubert_> słowem miód dla moich uszu i oczu
<Wizard> Hmm
<Wizard> No nikt nie wie?
<gjm> Wiedziałbym gdybym używał KDE.
<DaZ> Wizard: ja mam i w sumie działa mi ootb :v
<DaZ> bo chodzi ci o to suwanie do górnej krawędzi, cnie
<Wizard> Tak, mi też działa.
<Wizard> Ale ja chcę wyłączyć to "w rogach"
<DaZ> systemsettings->workspace behavior->screen edges
<Wizard> A PO POLSKU?
<DaZ> chociaz, to w rogach chyba sie nie da
<Wizard> Nie znam niemieckiego :/
<DaZ> lrn2englishlol
<DaZ> mozesz wyłączyć tylko cały tiling z boków i zostawić fulskrinowanie :c
<Wizard> To lipka trochę.
<Wizard> :/
<drakhan> Upgradował ktoś distro update-managerem?
<gjm> "KDE takie konfigurowalne"
<Wizard> drakhan: Ja.
<drakhan> Wizard, napotkałeś na jakieś problemy?
<Wizard> Ubuntu i Kubuntu przeżyły.
<drakhan> K.
<DaZ> gjm: no dramat, nikt nie przewidział, że ktoś bedzie chciał wyłączyć całkiem fajny ficzer, który sumarycznie zajmuje z 20 pikseli :v
<DaZ> moze sie da wyłączyć, trzeba podumać.
<Wizard> DaZ: Ja nie chcę wyłączać, ja mam za mały ekran zwyczajnie :D
<DaZ> kup wiekszy ekran
<DaZ> :v
<Wizard> Za duży obszar łapie mi się na rogi.
<Wizard> Daj pieniążka.
<Wizard> Zaraz, DaZ, nie ma cię na #kde!
<Wizard> JAK TO MOŻLIWE :O
<DaZ> jestem.
<Wizard> No tak, jakże by mogło być inaczej.
<Wizard> Tak się zastanawiam, czy ty na jakichś kanałach w ogóle rozmawiasz :)
<gjm> 16:55 [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #openbox (You must be invited)
<Wizard> No tu rozmawiasz, może na jakimś archowym..
<gjm> Ke?
<Wizard> gjm: Się zaloguj.
<gjm> 16:55 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- You are already logged in as gjm.
<gjm> Openbox taki elitarny.
<CXIV> Powinni zakazać czegoś takiego jak e-mail
<Wizard> Pewnie za dużo szczyli pryszczatych tam przyłaziło i pytało: kolega zainstalował mi archa i teraz nie wiem co dalej, mówił że to ołpenboks, pomocy!
<DaZ> Wizard: w sumie możesz sobie pacznąć kwina  <:
<gjm> Wizard: Co ma Openbox do Archa?
<Wizard> Nic nie ma :>
<Wizard> Tak tylko mi się skojarzyło.
<gjm> Tutaj lepsze pytania padają.
<qermit> kto mnie wołał?
<gjm> Wizard: Na szczęście teraz jeszcze trudniej zainstalować Archa.
<qermit> arch parch
<Wizard> No, teraz parch nie ma nawet instalatora.
<Wizard> Niedługo też kanał zrobią "masturbant only"
<DaZ> koiedyś też nie miał i wszyscy żyli.
<ftpd> Nie ma instalatora?
<ftpd> O.
<gjm> Ano.
<ftpd> Jak instalowałem kilka miesięcy temu, miał jakieś dialogowe coś.
<gjm> Ba, nawet powłokę przy instalacji zmienili na zsh.
<DaZ> tak zmienili, że w sumie nie czuć różnicy ;v
<gjm> Autouzupełnianie trochę dziwne.
<qermit> to bash ma dziwne autouzupełnianie
<DaZ> ną, zsh ma fajne
<gjm> Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.
<ftpd> Ja siedzę tutaj i optuję za zsh.
<Wizard> Dobra, starczy już o Archach i innych Archaicznych dystrybucjach.
<qermit> gjm: uważam że nie masz racji
<Wizard> ftpd: Ty wyobrażasz sobie dziś posiadać takie coś na biurku?
<qermit> punkt widzenia zależy od pukntu władzy patrzenia
<DaZ> ja posiadam i nie narzekam :v
<ftpd> Wizard: Co, archa, czy zsh?
<gjm> qermit: Się przyzwyczaiłem do basha, jakoś niedługo pewnie przysiąde i go opanuje.
<Wizard> Archa.
<Wizard> Albo dajmy na to Gentoo.
<Wizard> Albo coś w ten deseń.
<ftpd> Gentoo mniej.
<ftpd> Generalnie, po OSX średnio mam ochotę wracać do Linuksa.
<Wizard> LOL, to jesteś twardy.
<DaZ> raczej mientki
<ftpd> Windows też odpada, bo brakuje czegoś dobrego do ssh (putty jest świetne, ale nie do 10 połączeń naraz).
<Wizard> Ja ostatnio znów próbowałem i znów skończyłem z Debianem na PowerBooku.
<ftpd> Jakbym musiał teraz stawiać linuksa, wziąłbym archa właśnie.
<ftpd> Ewentualnie ubuntu-serwer.
<Wizard> ftpd: Windows 7 mam w pracy, zainstalowałem cygwina.
<DaZ> hm, windows ma jakiś fajny tul do zarządzania połączeniami właśnie :c
<DaZ> tylko nie pamietam jak sie nazywa ino.
<Wizard> Zmusili mnie do Windowsa w robocie i szczerze - moja wydajność spadła.
<Wizard> Komp ma 8GB ramu, a muli, muuuuuuliiii.
<ftpd> Nie no, generalnie brak mi konsolowych narzędzi. Jak siedzę z aktywnym terminalem i chcę film, to zamiast klikac myszką, wolę open -a /Applications/MPlayerX.app ~/movies/film.mkv
<DaZ> mremoteng o :v
<Wizard> ftpd: Ale na linuksie masz xdg-open i działa z grubsza tak samo :|
<ftpd> A jak chcę git/svn pull/up, to chcę to _wpisać_, a nie klikać w ikonkę 'pull' w jakimś gujowym kliencie.
<ftpd> Wizard: Mówię o ewentualnosci windowsa.
<Wizard> No mówię, w pracy mam, zainstalowałem cygwina.
<Wizard> xdg-open nie działa, ale git i svn - jak najbardziej.
<ftpd> Cygwin jest brzydki.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej działa :/
<ftpd> Nie no, krótka piłka. OSX albo Arch.
<Wizard> Nie no, krótka piłka, zmieniamy temat albo kop :D
<Wizard> Starczy.
<Wizard> Idę dalej bić Murzynów w EU2.
<ftpd> (Arch, bo jest minimalny po instalacji i nie ma miliona bloatware, typu Firefox, Gnome albo inne Banshee).
<DaZ> starczy to jes uwiond
<Wizard> I DaZ jest też starczy.
<Wizard> No, ale my tu gadu-gadu, a Murzyny i Muzułmanie sami sobie wpi***u nie spuszczą ;P
<DaZ> dwójka taka wintydź
<ftpd> wygwiazdkowanie wulgaryzmu nie sprawia, że przestaje być wulgarny. Powinieneś dostać +q.
<DaZ> ż nawet
<DaZ> właśnie.
<qermit> ftpd: windows ma konsolowego gita
<qermit> no i powershell
<ftpd> W desktopowym wydaniu chyba nie.
<ftpd> No i 'cmd' windowsowe okropnie wygląda. Ma przebrzydkiego fonta.
<DaZ> postaw sobie konsole <:
<ftpd> Nie można se zrobić transparencji.
<Wizard> Ej, kończcie.
<gjm> Kiedyś widziałem coś do przezroczystości ale mi nie działało.
<Wizard> Windows ssie i wszyscy to wiedzą.
<gjm> No.
<ftpd> I w ogóle 'not as cool as Apple', cytując brytyjskich sędziów.
<ftpd> Wizard: Guzik prawda. Windows 7 jest świetnym systemem. Tyle, że nie do mojej specyfiki używania komputera.
<ftpd> A, poszedł.
<ftpd> "Ojej".
<ftpd> Patrz, jak Wizard quituje. Borze jaki żal.
<DaZ> :3
<ftpd> Ojej,
<ftpd>  nie ma jutro google-eventu? :(
<CXIV> Znowu mi konto na fb usuneli :D
<gjm> #trudnesprawy
<CXIV> Yeah :D
<CXIV> Ale konto w Wow jeszcze mam :P
<pressenter> Witam. Ktoś tu może zna się na wordpressie i okolicach tego tematu?
<ftpd> bastetmilo:
<pressenter> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/plugin-facebook-facebook-comments-for-wp-not-showing-mod-tools?replies=1
<pressenter> Taki to problemik mam.
<pressenter> Szukam rozwiązania od przedwczoraj, i nic. :|
<CookieM_> http://teamhardison.com/wordpress-for-real-estate/wordpress-real-estate-plugins/facebook-comments-for-wordpress-not-working/
<bastetmilo> pressenter: zapraszam na #wordpress-pl
<bastetmilo> pressenter: poza tym komentarze facebookowe są trzymane przy url - więc skoro zmieniłeś - nie beda dzialac
<m477> eloszka :)
<Dreadlish> hej, aj dżust mecz ju
<Dreadlish> ale ok.
<m477> ok
<m477> ciekaw jestem jak jutro rano bedzie wygladac jazda rowerem xD
<illi> ślisko
<m477> no na semi-slickach w dodatku ;d
<illi> IMO bez znaczenia.
<m477> co bez znaczenia
<m477> na kolcach by nie bylo
<illi> na kolcach też est bez znaczenia opona, która je nosi
<m477> no bieznik ma troche znaczenie
<jacekowski> bieznik ma spore znaczenie
<jacekowski> i mieszanka
<jacekowski> chociaz jesli to lod to nawet 2x lepsza przyczepnosc i tak oznacza slaba przyczepnosc
<m477> jacekowski: wczytalem ostatnio ze dobry bieznik daje tyle samo co kolce
<m477> chociaz ile w tym prawdy to nie wiem
<jacekowski> na lodzie, tylko kolc
<jacekowski> kolce
<m477> mowisz to w kontekscie auta roweru czy obydwu?
<m477> no ale nigdy nie jedzi sie tylko po lodzie albo tylko po sniegu
<jacekowski> obydwu
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-21
<Giaht> siemka
<Giaht> szukam takich stringów które zaczynają się i kończą wyrazem test
<Giaht> czy regex ^test$ spełni się w tej roli?
<Giaht> tylko chodzi mi o takie stringi jak testcostamcostamtest
<Giaht> a nie zarowno testcostamcostam jak i costamcostamtest
<DeXTeD> ^test(.+)test$
<Giaht> na kanale perla doradzili /^test/ && /test$/ ale mi nie działa :(
<Giaht> DeXTeD twoje działa ale wykrywa mi cały string
<Giaht> a wolałbym żeby wykryło oddzielnie samo słowo "test" na przedzie stringa i na jego końcu
<Giaht> bo w środku zawartość ma być losowa
<Giaht> tj. jak wprowadzam samo ^test to wykrywa mi w stringu testcostam tylko "test" a costam już nie
<garnus> co znaczy |=
<Giaht> taboret
<garnus> a fuck, miałem pytać na pythonie:)
<suore> bry
<DaZ> garnus: to samo co += tylko, że or zamiast +
<DaZ> :V
<rybatech> hej
<TheNumb> znowu ryba
<Dreadlish> to bierz wędkę
<lisu> dobry
<lisu> `ping
<gimbus> lisu: pong
<lisu> a gdzie przekliniak?
<gimbus> Zaginął.
<lisu> a powaznie?
<gimbus> qermita pytaj
<lisu> e nie bede mu gitary zawracał
<TheNumb> lisu: i tak się obija.
<lisu> chwile mnie tu nie bylo, co tu ciekawego slychac? ciagle taka stypa?
<gimbus> No.
<lisu> no cóż czasy sie zmieniają, ale chyba nie tutaj
<TheNumb> O, Marek znowu rzuca błotkiem w innych programistów ze społeczności :<
<CookieM> TEN Marek?
<TheNumb> TEN MAREK CO CHCIAŁ DO KOSMOSU
<CookieM> nazywa ich Open Source Tea Party, jako analogię do radykalnego odłamu amerykańskich Republikanów?
<TheNumb> TAK!
<bastetmilo> a gdzie rzuca błotem?
<dweller> w internetach
<dweller> albo afryce
<TheNumb> terz
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: na swoim blogu i google+ :<
<bastetmilo> link!
<CookieM> że śmią atakować i wybrzydzać na Mir'a
<dweller> o noes
<CookieM> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<bjfs> to Mir jeszcze orbituje?
<dweller> "y u do dis to me ppl, because of my nih syndrome?"
<TheNumb> Podobno
<TheNumb> https://plus.google.com/116812394236590806058/posts/ZxiHd4QxDhr
<TheNumb> bjfs: miał być w 13.10 ale nie dali rady (-;
<TheNumb> W sumie to xmir a nie mir
<TheNumb> :p
<dweller> jeden pies
<bjfs> ja bym nie pogardzil mirem gdyby to bylo  w  siakims ubu smartfonie
<TheNumb> bjfs: w smartfonie podobno już jest
<bjfs> tylko kto to widzial? :>
<TheNumb> Tylko, że w obecnej formie to bardziej fork surfaceflingera niż cały ten mir :d
<bjfs> ah so
<TheNumb> bjfs: jak masz kompatybilny telefon to możesz sobie zainstalować <:
<TheNumb> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<dweller> bjfs: ja widziałem jak się uruchomiło
<dweller> ale firmwareu do ekranu nie było więc nie było jak testować
<jacekowski> a ja za 3 i pol tygodnia jade na wakacje
<gimbus> wow uszanowanko
<lisu> jacekowski: co tak późno?
<dweller> po sezonie
<dweller> chociaż
<dweller> zalezy gdzie jedzie
<lisu> bangladesz?
<jacekowski> tajlandia
<jacekowski> to akurat poczatek sezonu
<jacekowski> w sumie, w tajlandii zawsze jest sezon
<dweller> na dzieci
<dweller> :/
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tam jest caly czas temperatura pomiedzy 20-30
<jacekowski> tylko czasami pada duzo a czasami nie
<jacekowski> ale deszcz tez jest cieply i szybko schnie
<dweller> wiem
<dweller> po prostu Tajlandia to jeden z głównych przyczółków wakacyjnej pedofilii
<dweller> w ogóle azja południowo wchodnia
<Voldenet> Skąd wiesz, robiłeś jakiś research?
<Voldenet> Można wiedzieć w jakim celu?
<Voldenet> "Halo, policja? Przyjedźcie do internetu, oni znowu to robią"
<jacekowski> dweller: taka plotka
<jacekowski> dweller: za cos takiego w tajlandii jest dozywocie, bez pytania
<dweller> jacekowski: prawo prawem, ale hajs się musi zgadzać
<dweller> wszedzie jest korupcja, kwestia tego czy się opłaca czy nie
<qermit> gimbus: przekliniaka zabili zli ludzie
<dweller> oh noes
<dweller> może my wkleili magiczną makową frazę
<dweller> mu*
<jacekowski> dweller: jest tyle ludzi placacych za normalne uslugi ze nikt nie bedzie ryzykowal
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-22
<Oipnat> siema
<Oipnat> wiecie jak odszyfrować wiadomość pgp, która została zaszyfrowana z anonimowym odbiorcą?
<Oipnat> mam po wpisaniu hasła na komendę gpg -d plik.asc wiadomość, że to zostało zaszyfrowane kluczem o identyfikatorze 00000000 i że tego klucza nie ma w moim zbiorze
<Oipnat> oczywiście pytanie o hasło dotyczyło klucza właściwego, ale jak widać wiadomość nie została odszyfrowana
<jacekn> Oipnat: zobacz gpg -c
<jacekn> Oipnat: ale do tego potrzebjesz haslo od osoby ktora zaszyfrowala. Jak nie masz to przykro mi
<Oipnat> nie mam
<Oipnat> a nie da się jakoś inaczej?
<Oipnat> ustawić na przykład jakiegoś domyślnego odbiorcę jako mnie w gpg.conf?
<Oipnat> coś takiego na googlu znalazłem: http://www.fussylogic.co.uk/blog/?p=275
<jacekn> Oipnat: mozesz na pewno ustawic ale jego klucz potrzebujesz tez zeby odszyfrowac
<Oipnat> ale pod gpg4win nie ma nigdzie gpg.conf o.0
<Oipnat> jacekn jego klucz prywatny?
<Oipnat> lol, to pajac jeden, dałem mu mój klucz publiczny, żeby dla mnie zaszyfrował a nie dla siebie ...
<Oipnat> wlazłem na freebsd jeszcze tutaj spróbuję coś podziałać
<jacekn> Oipnat: szyfrujesz kluczem publicznym. Odszyfrowujesz prywatnym. Jak zaszyfrowales kluczem publicznym usera "blah@a.b" musisz jego kluczem prywatnym odszyfrowac
<jacekn> Oipnat: wiec jest to normalne ze szyfrujesz wiadomosc do kogos jego kluczem publicznym (bo tylko taki masz) a jak jest zaszyfrowana to juz nie mozesz odczytac jej
<Oipnat> ale to właśnie ten koleś zaszyfrował moim kluczem publicznym
<Oipnat> i ja swoim kluczem prywatnym próbuję to odszyfrować
<Oipnat> niemniej output jaki otrzymuję po wpisaniu hasła do mojego klucza prywatnego wygląda tak: http://goo.gl/gFMstu
<jacekn> Oipnat: niestety nie pomoge, nie czytalem nigdy o odbiorcach anonimowych ale normalnie to powinna byc woadomosc zaszyfrowana twoim kluczem publicznym, moze ktos sie pomylil przy szyfrowaniu?
<Oipnat> mam ten prompt o podanie hasła do mojego klucza prywatnego, niestety nie można rozszyfrować, bo jest ten output co podałem, gość z linku wyżej twierdzi że dodanie takich wpisów jak on tam podał do gpg.conf pomoże, problem tylko taki, że ja nie mam gpg.cnof na windowsie
<Oipnat> dlatego teraz próbuję na freebsd, ale oczywiście nei wiem jak wylistować partycje na moim pendrivie i nie mogę go zamontować xD
<jacekn> Oipnat: nie znam BSD, na linuxie popatrz na komende mount
<Oipnat> tutaj też jest mount
<Oipnat> na linuksie jest przynajmniej lsblk
<Oipnat> a tutaj nie ma xD
<Oipnat> fdisk /dev/da0 podaje mi tylko pierwszą partycję 1, ale jak próbuję zamontować /dev/da0s1 to dostaję komunikat, że nie ma takiej ścieżki
<jacekn> normalnie mozesz dmesg|tail po podlaczeniu pendrive, powinien pokazac urzadzanie
<jacekn> Oipnat: no pytaj na jakims kanale BSD, nie znam go za bardzo
<Oipnat> na 3node #freebsd jest chyba tylko na zaproszenie xD
<gimbus> mati75: https://plus.google.com/113187167489812659106/posts ← wiesz kto to?
<Oipnat> gimbus Katarzyna W.?
<gimbus> Nie.
<Oipnat> czemu zmieniłeś nick?
<gimbus> Bo tak.
<gimbus> Czemu do mnie piszesz?
<Oipnat> ja je#ię, wpisałem pkg_add -r gjm ...
<Oipnat> gimbus a tak, dla zasady
<Oipnat> może znasz gpg, to pomożesz :P
<gimbus> nic nie znam, jestem gimbusem
<Oipnat> gimbusy wiedzą więcej niż licealiści
<Oipnat> lepszy pod względem zużycia ramu jest thunar czy pcmanfm?
<shpaq> coreutils
<ftpd> Oipnat, partycje, czy slicesy?
<ftpd> Oipnat, ogólnie, to gpart show
<Oipnat> gpart show pokazuje mi http://goo.gl/puWXm9
<ftpd> No to masz napisane.
<ftpd> A najprościej, to odpal sobie dmesg, wyjmij pendrive i włóż, to Ci napisze ;-)
<ftpd> ale ogólnie to jest /dev/da0s1
<Oipnat> no wiem
<Oipnat> ale niestety jak daję ls /dev/da0 to mam tylko da0 i da0a
<Oipnat> a nie ma da0s1
<Oipnat> ostatecznie zainstalowałem fluxboxa i firefoxa i sobie przez pastebina przesłałem to co chciałem :P
<d47zm3_> czesc, poleci ktos jakies miesieczniki do czytania z tematyki *nix/administracja/bezpieczeństwo na rynku polskim? nic mi do glowy nie przychodzi poza linux magazine/it professional, a mam okazje w pracy zamowic prenumerate
<ftpd> hackin9?
<dweller> hackin9, lol
<dweller> po tej wtopie z nmapem?
<gimbus> nie ma nic dobrego po polsku
<d47zm3_> hakin9 juz lezy jakis czas
<gimbus> jesteśmy sto lat za murzynami
<d47zm3_> tez mi sie tak wydaje ze nie ma nic dobrego, wiec pytam bo nie siedze w polskiej prasie
<jacekn> d47zm3_: moze Ci sie uda prenumerate czegos anglojezycznego zamowic?
<dweller> d47zm3_: google.it
<dweller> tzn wygooglaj to co Cię interesuje
<d47zm3_> raczej mi nie zamowia nic zza granicy
<d47zm3_> jakbym mial sciagac spoza kraju, to by lista byla dluuuga
<mati75> gimbus: nie znam
<mati75> gimbus: "Paulina W. dodała Cię w Google+"
<mati75> gimbus: kto to jest?!
<gimbus> No mnie właśnie też, dlatego pytam.
<mati75> tracerneo też dodała
<shpaq>  /12
<m477> czy da sie zalogowac przez ssh, zeby nie bylo widac mojej aktywnosci przy w?
<DaZ> nagle haking
<Dreadlish> tak bardzo haking
<Dreadlish> na ubuntach
<gimbus> Dreadlish: ty nie cwaniakuj :D
<gimbus> hakerze
<Dreadlish> a ty co
<Dreadlish> hakerze V:
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> m477: zapewne tunel musialbys postawic...
<m477> drathir: mozna jasniej?
<drathir> winzgroza to totalna porazka, dlaczego jak ja chce na gpt bez uefi system postawic to twierdzi, ze tak sie nie da, bo gpt, a linux z tym zadnych problemow nie mial...
<drathir> m477: musialbys miec konto na kompie i postawic tunel do jakiegos innego kompa z nasluchiwaniem na polaczenia przychodzace wtedy w "w" bylby widoczny tylko user lokalny, ale to tylko w teorii musialbys pogooglac czy tak sie da w rzeczywistosci...
<m477> drathir: aha, bardziej myslalem, że może w ssh jest jakas opcja
<drathir> czy ja wiem, moze jest, ale jak bezposrednio z zewnatrz sie polaczysz to chyba zawsze pokazuje ip z ktorego polaczenie jest, nie wiem jak vpn przy czyms takim sie zachowuje albo programy w stylu usermina.
<Dreadlish> ...zawsze można binarki pohakować
<Dreadlish> ale komu się to chce
<m477> drathir: mi chodzi o to, zeby jak wpisze 'w' to nie pokazywalo ze np vima uzywam
<drathir> m477: tylko, ze w top albo ps aux chyba dalej bedzie choc moge sie mylic. Ale jesli tylko w "w" ma ukryc to przez screen-a albo tmuxa moze sprobowac?
<m477> ok, dzieki, a tmuxa nie ma na serwei
<akurczyk> hej, mam problem z apache i mod_rewrite. stamwiam drugi serwer vps pod strone - identyczy w identyczej chmurze - windows azure... dostalem 2 kod na to od ms i musze przeniesc. poprzednio terz stawialem go na ubuntu - przynajmiej to jest w azure i tez mialem problem z mod_rewrite. zrobilem a2enmod rewrite, dodalem swojego vhosta i ustawilem w nim allowoverride all, dla / oraz dla folderu vhosta. mod jest faktycznie wlaczony - sprawdzalem w plikach. strona
<akurczyk> w azure bo konkurs wymagal hostowania w azure - dlatego tez ms daje mi te kody
<marsjaninzmarsa> Azure to dobra chmura
<marsjaninzmarsa> tak obiektywnie
<akurczyk> tylko ptr nie daje zadnego
<marsjaninzmarsa> ale nie mam pojęcia, jak Ci pomóc.
<akurczyk> i maile do o2 i apple nie dochodza :( wciskaja jakas dodatkowo platna usluge ostarczania
<ChaosEngine> akurczyk: ale o co Ci chodzi, jaki masz problem z apache'em i mod_rewrite?
<akurczyk> nie dziala :(
<akurczyk> ChaosEngine: ^
<ChaosEngine> SOA#1 - u mnie działa
<ChaosEngine> opisz coś więcej
<akurczyk> aaa.pl to nei moja domena - moja domena to studycloud.pl - celowo jej nie dalem bo wskazuje na poprzedni serwer
<ChaosEngine> otwiera Ci się strona bez mod_rewrite? jakie reguły, jakie virtualne hosty (jeżeli)
<akurczyk> links pokazuje 404
<akurczyk> otwiera sie tak
<akurczyk> w tym pastebinie jest
<ChaosEngine> patrzyłeś w logi apache'a?
<akurczyk> .htaccess i konfig 1 vhosta
<akurczyk> tak - dziwny imho zapis
<akurczyk> [Tue Oct 22 19:45:57 2013] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Negotiation: discovered file(s) matching request: /home/aaa.pl/www/home (None could be negotiated)
<akurczyk> tak w configach jest studycloud.pl zrobilem cenzure :P
<ChaosEngine> googlałeś?
<akurczyk> dodalem na serwerze do hosts ta domena
<akurczyk> tak
<akurczyk> znalazlem 50 poradnikow jak to wlaczyc
<ChaosEngine> dużo tych rewritów?
<ChaosEngine> pokaż je jak możesz
<akurczyk> i kazdy kaze zrobic to co mowilem - a2enmod rewrite, zamiana allowoverride none na all i reset apache
<akurczyk> http://pastebin.com/fvJqQGHA
<akurczyk> duzo ich jest
<akurczyk> ale jak zostanie tylko ten pierwszy
<akurczyk> + rewriteengine on
<marsjaninzmarsa> akurczyk: to rób cenzurę na example.com, wtedy każdy załapie. :P
<akurczyk> w ogole to bez sensu ta cenzura - ale nie chcialem zbey sie ktos sugerowal tym ze strona stoi i dziala ok
<ChaosEngine> spróbuj po kolei reguły włączać/wyłączać
<ChaosEngine> bez żadnych reguł działa?
<akurczyk> jak dam order deny, allow deny from all to blokuje wiec tak, reguly wywalone wszystkei poza ta pierwsza niedzialaja
<akurczyk> tzn ta peirwsza nie dziala
<akurczyk> discovered file(s) matching request: /home/aaa.pl/www/home (None could be negotiated) -- to normalne dla 404?
<ChaosEngine> nie, chyba Ci nie znajduje reguły albo przepisuje na nieistniejący adres
<ChaosEngine> taki komunikat
<akurczyk> w ogole to dziwne jest dla mnie ze /home a nie /home/ - bo loaction w php idzie na /home/ i blad tez jest dla /home/ - regulki sa tez na /home/ z trailing slesz czy jak to sie pisze ale bez juz nie
<ChaosEngine> sorry, nie mam niestyty już czasu patrzeć na to, muszę spadać
<akurczyk> ok, czesc dzieki anyway
<ChaosEngine> ale regułgi wyglądają w miarę ok, podręcznikowo wręcz
<Dreadlish> pjeszy
<marsjaninzmarsa> co ten netsjanek
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-23
<niervol> hello everyone. how do I reset password in freenode's irc?
<niervol> siemka. jak zresetować hasło na tym ircu?
<Ashiren> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<niervol> dzięki
<sysek> a myslalem, ze wylaczylem sesje
<sysek> a ona nadal dziala
<sysek> :o
<soee> mam mały skrypt który wykonuje kilka operacji i echo zwraca kilka komunikatów, jak moge wszystko to co co zwraca tens skrypt zapisac do pliku ?
<soee> ogólnie chciałbym aby to działało tak: a.sh -> wykonaj -> b.sh i zapisz to co zwraca do pliku logów
<Snickers> soee: mozesz przekierowac STDIN do pliku > przy wykonywaniu skryptu
<soee> Snickers, ok dzieki
<Goldor> hej mam pytanie Czy proces tworzenia pliku xorg.conf w 12.04 jest taki sam jak był w 9.10 ?
<Quintasan> Goldor: Sama struktura pliku nie zmieniła się za bardzo ale zastanawia mnie po co chcesz robić taki plik
<Quintasan> Nie wykryło Ci karty graficznej albo innego urządzenia?
<Goldor> Quintasan: Mam stary radeon x1600 i po odpaleniu unity 3d mam czarny ekran, także coś jest nie tak ze sterownikami otwartymi czy tez z ustawieniami
<Quintasan> Sprawdziłbym najpierw czy otwartoźródłowy sterownik obsługuje Twoją kartę
<Quintasan> A potem spróbował fglrx zainstalować.
<Quintasan> A dopiero potem grzebał w iksach
<Goldor> tak sprawdziłem - obsłuje w pełni
<Quintasan> zapodaj na pastebin wynik dmesg
<Quintasan> i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Goldor> musze sie przyznac, ze jestem od paru dni na linuksie (na unity 2d), zawsze był łindows, już go nie ma, takze poprosze o wyrozumiałość i wytłumaczenie mi co mam zrobić łopatologicznie :)
<Goldor> hej unity 3d mi nie działa (czarny ekran jest) mam 12.04 i sterowniki otwarte są, karta graf radeon x1600 ...mecze sie z tym od rana i nic, ktoś miałby jakiś pomysł ? bylbym wdzieczny za łopatologiczne wskazówki :)
<mati75> zmień dystrybucje
<Dreadlish> gjm: the hell oni?
<gjm> dunno
<gjm> #qwpx
<Dreadlish> oemboże
<Dreadlish> to wygląda gorzej niż te karaluchy
<Dreadlish> gjm: co na krku sie dzieje to wiesz ;D
<gjm> nie wię
<Dreadlish> tam
<Dreadlish> jest
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> ;D
<mati75> jaraliście coś?
<gjm> meczet
<Dreadlish> nie, ale jak widzę "xD" co drugą linię, to aż nóż się otwiera
<mati75> kurweste?
<gjm> nie
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> gjm: tylko szkoda, że to nie chce wyjść.
<lisu> o/
<rymatech> hej
<BlessJah> mati75: język
<mati75> BlessJah: niestety jego inaczej nie da się opisać
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-24
<leniu> Witam wszystkich :)
<leniu> posiada ktoś może chwilke żeby mi pomóc z moim Xubuntu ?
<leniu> germit: Witaj :)
<DaZ> co ten germitg
<DaZ> germit nawet
<drathir> bry...
<Goldor> Cześć Mam problem z tunerem tv asus my cinema 7131 hybrid (Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)), ubuntu 12.04 lts, wgralem gnome-dvb-deamon, i żaden program do dvb nie widzi tunera tv, macie jakis pomysl co zrobic ?
<maniu> zainstalowac sterowniki ;p
<Goldor> szukałem ale nie znalazłem
<maniu> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ASUS_My_Cinema-P7131_Hybrid
<Goldor> ok dzieki
<Naster> hi
<drathir> ciekawe czy Kaffeine tez nie widzi...
<leniu> Cześć ;]
<leniu> mam problem z rozdzielczością w Xubuntu,nie odpala mi 1280x1024, szukałem w google i odnalazłem info o xorg.conf do edytowania żeby dodać modeline, problem w tym że u mnie nie ma tego pliku i nie wiem co powinienem zrobić. Xubuntu wersja 12 LTS
<mati75> wszedł, walnął i poszedł
<Dreadlish> mentalność ubuntu usera
<bjfs> ..leniu..
<xervo__> Witam, mam takie polecenie - "Zmien nazwe maszyny z biezacej, na sop2014_01". Przyjmijmy sop2014-01, bo chyba z _ nie moze byc. Teoretycznie powinno sie dac poleceniem hostname sop2014-01, ale nie wiem czy to cos daje.
<TheNumb> xervo__: na stałe?
<TheNumb> xervo__: jak tak, to musisz edytować /etc/hostname a potem /etc/hosts
<xervo__> Wlasnie nie jestm pewien - po wpisaniu hostname sop2014-01, polecenie hostname wypluwa sop2014-01, wiec przyjmuje, ze jest dobrze.
<xervo__> Wlasnie szukalem czegos szybszego niz http://bit.ly/HjCQip, ale chyba  prosciej sie nie da.
<TheNumb> xervo__: musisz to zrobić jako root.
<xervo__> Robiê.
<xervo__> Chce sie tylko upewnic - hostname XYZ zmienia tymczasowo na XYZ, tak?
<TheNumb> tak.
<xervo__> Dziêki.
<TheNumb> A co, siedzisz na laboratorium? ;-)
<xervo__> Nie, przygotowuje sie ;-)
<xervo__> do niego.
<TheNumb> meh
<xervo__> do wejsciowki i laboratorium
<TheNumb> wejściówka?
<TheNumb> haszówka? :D
<xervo__> ;-)
<TheNumb> xervo__: jak nie odpowiesz na pytanie to nie wejdziesz na zajęcia?
<drathir> o.O
<TheNumb> drathir: podobno u mnie są takie praktyki u niektórych prowadzących <:
<TheNumb> Przed wejściem teścik, jak nie odpowiesz wystarczająco dobrze to nie wchodzisz w tym dniu na laborki.
<sq3pmk> wejściówki to zło.
<drathir> TheNumb: nie no masakra... Az strach przychodzic na takie zajecia...
<TheNumb> drathir: czemu?
<sq3pmk> u mnie tak na materiałoznawstwie jest :/
<TheNumb> Odsiew tych którym nie chciało się przygotować.
<TheNumb> http://sequoia.ict.pwr.wroc.pl/~mucha/PProg/#haszowki_zaw
<TheNumb> Tak to wygląda
<drathir> TheNumb: bo niestety jak bedzie chcial to zada takie pytanie, ze i tak sie nie odpowie...
<xervo__> wejściówka na początku każdych zajęć (i liczone najwięcej), ale nawet jak napiszesz źle, to na zajęciach możesz siedzieć i robić zadania liczone proporcjonalnie mniej do oceny, ale z wejściówek i zadań na zajęciach musisz mieć z osobna minumum 51%
<TheNumb> xervo__: pb?
<xervo__> nie
<xervo__> ;-)
<drathir> TheNumb: czarna magia, ale stronka fajna... I poisona nawet ma... btw ubuntu na kompach jako drugi os...
<TheNumb> poisona?
<xervo> da się od razu przy dodawaniu nowego użytkownika przydzielić go do jakiejś (specyficznej) istniejącej już grupy?
<TheNumb> da się
<drathir> na stronce w stopce zasmieca bazy jak ktos zbiera adresy mailowe np...
<TheNumb> xervo: przełącznik -G w adduser
<TheNumb> drathir: a, tego poisona ;D
<xervo> dzięki, chyba tak to leciało, sprawdzę
<TheNumb> emm
<TheNumb> useradd
<TheNumb> nie adduser :D
<TheNumb> Swoją drogą, adduser to fajna nakładna <:
<drathir> TheNumb: a jest xp i 7 oba na kompach siedza czy loteria?
<TheNumb> drathir: nie wiem, nie mam tam zajęć
<TheNumb> Nie jestem na AiR
<drathir> TheNumb: tylko szkoda, ze wyrzucili do aur-a...
<TheNumb> W mojej pracowni było k/ubuntu i siódemka.
<drathir> TheNumb: a to spoko...
<drathir> ciekawe jest, ze dostepne nawet jest Android SDK
<TheNumb> pewnie do kursów programowania na androidy ;-)
<TheNumb> chyba jest nawet koło
<drathir> TheNumb: to niezle szkolenia z programowania na Andka dosc elastyczne widac i na czasie staraja sie byc...
<TheNumb> tjaaa
<TheNumb> na moim wydziale jest dużo kół naukowych
<TheNumb> dla każdego coś dobrego ;D
<xervo> TheNumb: a ustawić hasło też od razu? Próbowałem z -p.
<TheNumb> xervo: a czytałeś manuala?
<xervo> zaglądałem
<xervo> od deski do deski nie czytałem
<TheNumb> xervo: w -p musisz od razu zapodać zaszyfrowane hasło.
<xervo> tam jest mowa o zaszyfrowanym haśle, ale pomyślałem, że spróbuję
<xervo> tam myślałem
<TheNumb> czyli szyfrujesz je openssl albo pcrypt
<xervo> albo adduser i przypisać do grupy później
<TheNumb> można wszystko na raz
<TheNumb> ;-)
<drathir> a su -c passwd user nie zadziala ?
<TheNumb> drathir: ale w jednej komendzie :P
<TheNumb> nie mam teraz żadnego linugza pod ręką żeby przetestować mój pomysł :<
<TheNumb> drathir: http://weka.samorzad.pwr.wroc.pl/kola-naukowe/
<TheNumb> Tutaj chyba i tak nie ma wszystkich.
<xervo> poradziłem sobie samym adduser :)
<TheNumb> xervo: jak? <:
<xervo> adduser jan.kowalski --ingroup studenci --force-badname
<TheNumb> a hasło?
<xervo> hasło podczas tworzenia w trybie interaktywnym ;-)
<xervo> (pyta o hasło i dane usera)
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> wiem co to tryb interaktywny ;-)
<TheNumb> możesz spróbować tak: adduser -p $(openssl passwd -1 testowehaslo) nazwausera
<xervo> coś nie idzie tym sposobem, ale tak jak zrobiłem, też chyba może być
<xervo__> znaleźć w systemie wszystkich użytkowników mogących używać powłoki bash
<xervo__> co prawda można policzyć
<xervo__> w /etc/passwd
<xervo__> ale wiem, że pewnie można to jakoś przefiltrować
<jacekowski> przez pam musisz isc
<gjm> w /etc/passwdmasz napisane jakiej używają domyślnie
<gjm> s/passwdmasz/passwd\ masz/
<qermit> umie ktoś bootować windowsa z GPT bez EFI?
<TheNumb> qermit: a są z tym problemy?
<qermit> TheNumb: oficjalnie nie ma wsparcia
<qermit> albo BIOS i MBR albo UEFI i GPT
<TheNumb> ciekawe
<TheNumb> Z tego co widzę, to internety mówią no-no.
<qermit> myślałem o coreboot ale wygląda na to że będzie problem z ramem (mam 16GB
<TheNumb> A co, coreboot nie umie tyle ramu?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> umie np 2x2GB
<qermit> a reszta nie testowana
<qermit> albo problem z kartą dźwiękową może być
<qermit> albo chgw
<TheNumb> ale gunwo
<drathir> TheNumb: a klucze do czego stosujecie?
<TheNumb> drathir: u mnie nie ma zabawy z jakimiś zdalnymi serwerami ;-)
<TheNumb> Wszystko klepiemy lokalnie :P
<TheNumb> Mogę się podpytać znajomego z AiR jak to wygląda.
<drathir> qermit: witaj w klubie nonsensow winzgrozy... A jak go zainstalowales?
<qermit> drathir: nie instalowałem jeszcze, bo wiem że nie zadziała z bezp roblememów
<TheNumb> qermit: ja zrobiłem coś innego, zainstalowałem windowsa na gpt ale bootując instalator w trybie legacy.
<TheNumb> O dziwo, działał.
<qermit> hmm, a masz uefi?
<TheNumb> No mam, ale bootuje w trybie legacy.
<drathir> qermit: to Ci powiem ze na instalatorze i errorze przygoda sie konczy, ale na pocieszenie grub bootuje archa luks+lvm bez problemow...
<TheNumb> Jakiś czas temu zrównałem go z ziemią bo grub się pluł.
<qermit> TheNumb: no widzisz, windows to wie
<TheNumb> Nie, windows miał wyjabene i działał jak czeba.
<TheNumb> Tylko potem próbowałem zainstalować ubuntu i były cyrki.
<TheNumb> Zainstalowało gruba do efi ale nie chciał ruszać bo legacy boot ;D
<drathir> TheNumb: postawilem bez problemow na gpt w8 + arch luks+lvm oba w trybie uefi.
<TheNumb> drathir: ja mam w mbr bo nie chce mi się bawić w efi
<TheNumb> Tym bardziej, że mam w laptopie tylko 1 TiB dysku.
<TheNumb> Tak więc nie robi mi czy mbr czy gpt.
<qermit> uefi jest fajne
<qermit> raz postawione, działa
<drathir> TheNumb: ja myslalem, ze to straszniejsze bedzie, ale za 1 razem bez problemu wszystko poszlo...
<TheNumb> qermit: nie widzę profitów.
<TheNumb> W moim wypadku
<qermit> TheNumb: ładny splasz?
<TheNumb> E tam.
<TheNumb> Gdzie niby ładny?
<TheNumb> Ten od ubuntu się rozjechał w efi.
<qermit> uefi-splash
<TheNumb> Ale to pewnie wina plymoutha ;p
<qermit> z myszką i chujemujem
<TheNumb> meh
<TheNumb> Miałem to w makbuku i jakoś nie było przydatne.
<drathir> ja i tak z gruba wybieram czy arch czy w8... Po prostu bardziej mozna sie bawic z dyskiem i bardziej przejrzyscie to wszystko wyglada na gpt...
<drathir> no i zawsze mozna z boot menu wybrac tez...
<drathir> a i nic mbr-a nie nadpisze co najwazniejsze...
<TheNumb> mi jeszcze nic nie nadpisało :<
<qermit> TheNumb: btw, GPT ma jedną fajną rzecz - backup rozkładu tablicy partycji na końcu dysku
<qermit> kiedyś mi to uratowało życie
<TheNumb> qermit: ja i tak mam tylko 3-4 partycje najwyżej :D
<qermit> nie ważne
<qermit> to się przydaje
<TheNumb> Może jak zaoram windowsa następnym razem to spróbuję gpt.
<drathir> tylko taki tips nie dodawajcie C do auto-montowania...
<qermit> ?
<gjm> ¿
<drathir> bo w8 sie nie zamyka tylko jakies magiczne tryby hibernacji/wstrzymania na dysku tworzy i arch nie wstanie trzeba fstaba zedytowac i zablokowac, ewentualnie jak bardzo potrzebne to w trybie ro ustawic tez da rade...
<TheNumb> drathir: albo wyłączyć to gunwiane fast boot w windowsie.
<TheNumb> drathir: on twedy tworzy plik hibernacji.
<TheNumb> *wtedy
<TheNumb> A takiego nie zamontujesz :D
<drathir> jak sie da to tez dobre rozwiazanie...
<drathir> ale ze na gpt nawet zainstalowac nie idzie to naprawde totalna porazka... Bo grub zapewne poradzilby sobie z uruchomieniem tak zainstalowanego...
<xervo__> drathir: widzę dwa wyjścia - przy zamykaniu Win8 przytrzymać Shift'a lub w ogóle wyłączyć szybki start czy jak to się zwie w opcjach zasilania
<xervo__> (odnośnie częściowej hibernacji Win8)
<mikkie> witam! prosze o pomoc w ustawieniu xserwera na dwoch kartach graficznych
<qermit> mikkie: jakie karty?
<mikkie> 2x nvidia n210
<mikkie> 4 monitory
<qermit> ee, to nie wiem
<mikkie> mam zamiar ustawic to w pewien sposób - (od lewej do prawej) 1. 768x1024+0+26 left, 2. 1680x1050+768+0, 3. 1920x1080+2448+0, 1920x1080+4368+0
<mikkie> juz mi sie raz udalo jakims cudem ale nvidia-settings krzyczy ze nie moze przejac zmian
<mikkie> a jesli zapisze w xorg.conf i wystartuje lightdm/gdm ponownie to raz jeden ekran czarny raz drugi, itd
<drathir> a z ciekawosci po czym monitory podlaczone ?
<mikkie> xrandr pokazuje mi tylko jedna z kart a arandr pokazuje wszystkie ale monitory z drugiej karty sa szare i nie da sie ich zaaktywowac
<mikkie> 1(vga + dvi), 2(vga + hdmi)
<mikkie> w nvidia-settings nazywaja sie one 1. (CRT-1, DFP-0), 2.(CRT-1, DFP-1)
<mikkie> ah jesli w shell wpisze xrandr --screen 1
<mikkie> mikkie@desktop:~$ xrandr --screen 1
<mikkie> Screen 1: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<mikkie> DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<mikkie> VGA-0 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<mikkie>    1360x768       60.0 +
<mikkie>    1280x768       59.8
<mikkie>    1024x768       60.0
<mikkie>    800x600        60.3
<mikkie>    640x480        59.9
<mikkie> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<mikkie> HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 477mm x 268mm
<mikkie>    1920x1080      60.0*+   59.9     50.0     30.0     30.0     25.0
<mikkie>    1680x1050      60.0
<mikkie>    1600x900       60.0
<mikkie>    1440x900       59.9
<mikkie>    1400x1050      60.0
<mikkie>    1280x1024      60.0
<mikkie>    1280x800       59.8
<mikkie>    1280x720       60.0     59.9     50.0
<mikkie>    1152x864       60.0
<mikkie>    1024x768       60.0
<mikkie>    800x600        60.3
<mikkie>    720x576        50.0
<mikkie>    720x480        59.9
<mikkie>    640x480        59.9     59.9
<mikkie> teraz tylko jak je przeniesc na screen 0
<mati75> mikkie: wklej.org
<mikkie> ah i jak przekabacic xrandr aby VGA-0 byl 1920x1080
<mikkie> przepraszam pierwszy raz tutaj ;)
<qermit> nie wklejaj na kanał
<TheNumb> przydko!
<TheNumb> nie fklejaj
<qermit> mikkie: a nie masz DVI?
<qermit> kiedyś się fejkopwe edid wstawiało sterownikowi
<mikkie> mam ale co to za roznica czy DVI czy hdmi?
<mikkie> aaah movisz o tym VGA na DVI?
<mikkie> nie mam tak dlugiego kabla (a pozatym to TV -> tylko HDMI i VGA)
<mikkie> ale to chyba nie w tym problem
<mikkie> nie jestem w stanie ustawic tych 4 monitorow tak aby kazdy z nich byl w innym screenie i aby bylo mozliwe przesuwania okienek z jednego monitora na inny
<rybamech> hej
<xervo__> Nadać odpowiednie prawa dwóm katalogom takie, aby tylko użytkownicy własnej grupy mogli do nich wchodzić i odczytywać ich zawartość. Natomiast użytkownicy nie należący do grupy mogli tylko wyświetlać zawartość katalogu.
<xervo__> chmod g=r,o-rwx ./katalog ./katalog2
<xervo__> tak?
<TheNumb> Znowu jakaś ryba.
<gjm> fuj
<rybamech> co za dużo ryb i za dużo adresół IP ;-)
<rybamech> *adresów
<TheNumb> rybamech: złego masz identa
<TheNumb> ryva321
<TheNumb> ale literówa
<TheNumb> wstyd
<TheNumb> :<
<Dreadlish> /kick rybamech coś tu śmierdzi
<Dreadlish> oj
<karoles> xervo__: poczytaj o chmodach, nie ma w tym nic trudnego
<karoles> zgaduje ze zadanie z poczatku techbazy
<gjm> TheNumb: resztę mu mati porejestrował
<TheNumb> gjm: lol :D
<Dreadlish> xervo__: 755
<Dreadlish> xervo__: 5,40 się należy
<rybamech> gjm : mam od ciebie bana na 5 nicków i 2 adrsy IP.
<karoles> Dreadlish: e, nie ;p
<TheNumb> rybamech: nie bez powodu.
<TheNumb> Co się tak uparłeś na ten kanał?
<Dreadlish> gjm: może zacznij dawać +q
<rybamech> Widzę że już odpuściełeś i mnie już nie banujesz ani nie banujesz.
<karoles> xervo__: 754
<gjm> Zaraz Cię zbanuję albo zbanuję.
<TheNumb> /op TheNumb
<rybamech> Bo kolega zajmuję się innymi a ja tylko ubuntu-pl
<rybamech> gjm : /op rybamech
<qermit> ech, nowy dysk i już do wymiany
<qermit> szczęście ten 2TB WD RED się przetestował
<qermit> teraz go katuję długim testem
<gjm> 23:06 Aliases:
<gjm> 23:06 op         kick
<gjm> no co?
<TheNumb> D:
<ryvavech> Dzień Dobry
<TheNumb> /op ryvavech
<qermit> gjm: co się dzieje?
<ryvavech> tak
<qermit> dawno mnie tu nie było tak często
<TheNumb> qermit: atak trola
<ryvavech> Zostałem koszmarem gjm
<qermit> ryvavech: zaraz zostanę twoim
<gjm> ryvavech: napewno chcesz /op? To ważna funkcja.
<qermit> gjm: zabić go?
<TheNumb> gjm: moczysz się w nocy z tego powodu? :<
<gjm> No, nawet teraz.
 * qermit czeka by wkliknac enter
<TheNumb> Na samą myśl o ryvavech
<gjm> qermit: Aye.
<ryvavech> tak napewno chce /op
<TheNumb> pewno na?
<qermit> gjm: priv
<gjm> Przypomnijcie mi później żebym zmienił ten alias.
<ryvavech> witam
<ryvavech> dobry wieczór
<qermit> no, teraz będzie git
<qermit> gjm: zadowolony?
<gjm> No, zobaczymy.
<gjm> weee
<gjm321> hej
<gjm> qermit: masz babko placek
<gjm321> welcome
<qermit> gjm: priv
<gjm> kurde
<gjm321> hej
<gjm321> ja wciąż żyje i jestem rybą
<Dreadlish> ech.
<gjm321> i am
<gjm> ojć, faktycznie :D
<qermit> rykojszet
<qermit> gjm: tak lepiej
<qermit> bo może foreste będzie chciał coś mądrego powiedzieć
<gjm> no tak, faktycznie
<qermit> gjm: chyba poszedł
<qermit> zepsułeś cały kanał, teraz wszyscy się boja
<gjm> :c
<qermit> gjm: mówiłem że mój problem z GPT, brakiem UEFI i instalacją Windows7 się rozwiązał?
<gjm> Nie mówiłeś.
<qermit> no to mówię
<qermit> dysk nie przeszedł testów SMART, jest do wymiany
<gjm> [']
<qermit> tzn testy short i long sie odrazu wywalają
<qermit> na szczęście mam drugi dysk 2TB, i tam sobie zacznę przewalać dane
<drathir> qermit: na wszelki wypadek jeszcze tasme sprawdz...
<gjm> hrhr
<drathir> w sumie testy sa po stronie fw ale z tasma uszkodzona to wszystko mozliwe...
<xervo__> zmienić wszystkim plikom z katalogu prawa na odczyt i wykonywanie dla wszystkich
<xervo__> jak to zrobić bez zmieniania praw dla samego katalogu?
<xervo__> bo chyba o to chodzi
<qermit> drathir: taśma jest dobra, sprawdzałem
<qermit> drathir: zresztą na tej taśmie i zasilaniu teraz testuję drugi dysk
<qermit> i jest wszystko ok
<qermit> (własciwie to kabelek)
<qermit> kabelek jest przystosowany do sata3 (z zatrzaskiem)
<drathir> qermit: oj czyli szkoda dysku...
<qermit> dlaczego szkoda dysku
<qermit> przecież dopiero co go kupiłem
<qermit> (ze sklepu)
<drathir> xervo__: chmod 005 katalog/*  ?
<drathir> qermit: aaa to na gware...
<drathir> czyli nie szkoda hrhr
<xervo__> próbowałem chmod -R 555 katalog/*, ale jak w tym katalogu są podkatalogi, a trzeba zmianić tylko pliki
<drathir> chyba ze o kabelek chodzi to nadal szkoda dysku :p
<qermit> drathir: nie, przecież mówię ze testów nie przeszedł
<qermit> drathir: smart dzieje się wewnątrz dysku
<drathir> xervo__: tego nie jestem pewien tez ale cos mi sie kojarzy ze chmod 005 katalog/*/../* czy jakos tak to sie robilo, ze podaza...
<drathir> chyba, zeby z find jakos sprobowac...
<drathir> ech a bramka gadulca ubu znow lezy...
<qermit> po co to komu
<drathir> niestety nie wszystkich sie da na xmpp latwo przestawic...
<xervo__> Jednym poleceniem stworzyć w katalogu domowym plik zawierający wszystkie pięcioliterowe nazwy z katalogu /dev/, których dwie pierwsze litery to duże lub małe „t”, Wyświetlić na ekranie dokładnie 15 pierwszych linii stworzonego pliku
<xervo__> Jednym poleceniem stworzyć w katalogu domowym plik zawierający wszystkie pięcioliterowe nazwy z katalogu /dev/, których dwie pierwsze litery to duże lub małe „t”.
<magik> ale haking
<magik> ls /dev|grep -E "^[a-z0-9]{5}$" > dupa
<magik> czo wygrałem :3
<magik> a nie, prawie wygrałem ._.
<magik> z tym to tak zawsze
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-25
<zasek> jeszcze 2 godziny i weekend
<zasek> <piwo>
<Lakii> przestawiasz ludzi ?
<Lakii> ;)
<Lakii> @drathir
<Goldor> hej mam pytanie, chce zaktualizować 12.04 do 13.10. Czy aktualizacja systemu usunie to co poustawiałem w plikach configuracyjnych roznych programow itp. ?
<jacekn> Goldor: aktualizacja nic nie usunie ale nowe wersje oprogramowania moge sie zachowywac troche inaczej. Jak chcesz stabilnosci to 12.04 jest dobrym wyborem (13.10 jest wspierane tylko przez 9 miesiecy)
<Dreadlish> 'stabilności'
<Dreadlish> ubuntu jest tak samo stabilne, nie ważne, czy lts, czy nie lts.
<Goldor> chce zaktualizować bo może to rozwiąże problem że od czasu do czasu programy mi się zawieszają
<jacekn> Dreadlish: ubuntu tak ale oprogramowanie spoza Ubuntu niekoniecznie, wielu developerow pod LTS pisze
<Dreadlish> 'oprogramowanie spoza ubuntu'
<Dreadlish> zdefiniuj
<Dreadlish> bo jeszcze takiego nie widziałem
<Dreadlish> chyba, że to ppasranie jest już takie głupie, że z wersji na wersje sie pierdzieli.
<jacekn> Dreadlish: 3rd parties rozne, ppa stwarza problemy wiadomo
<Dreadlish> mi jakoś przy updatach nic nie robiło problemu
<Dreadlish> ze stabilnością
<Dreadlish> chyba, że coś jest napisane od tyłka storny
<Dreadlish> strony*
<jacekn> no bo nie kazdemu bedzie sprawiac. Chodzi mi o to ze 12.04 to bezpieczna opcja, 13.10 moze byc zupelnie dobre (sam uzywam na laptopie) ale jest wieksza szansa ze cos bedzie nie tak niz na 12.04
<jacekn> ale ogolnie rzecz biorac jesli jest cos co nie dziala w 12.04 albo cos co potrzebujesz z nowszej wersji to smialo mozesz uaktualniac
<jacekn> Dreadlish: zgadzam sie ze dobre napisany soft bedzie dzialal ale nie kazdy soft jest dobrze napisany niestety. Dlatego wedlug mnie 12.04 to opcja bezpieczniejsza
<Dreadlish> i co jak się skończy wsparcie dla 12.04? :d
<Dreadlish> będzie wtedy 14.04
<Dreadlish> ale co z tego, jak pomiędzy tym, a tym połowa softu nie będzie chciała działac? ;D
<Goldor> do 2017 to ja juz na archu bede siedzial
<Goldor> :D
<Dreadlish> nie życzę tego nikomu
<Goldor> wsparcie 12.04 jest do 2017 czy sie myle
<Goldor> ?
<jacekn> Goldor: chyba tak
<maniu> ta, do 2017
<Goldor> dobra dzieki za odpowiedz, sciagne i odpale livecd 13.10 i zdecyduje czy aktualizować biorąc sobie Wasze odpowiedzi
<jacekn> Goldor: jak masz jakies problemy z 12.04 to poszukaj bugow na launchpad.net, moze znajdziesz info czy sa naprawione w 13.10
<Goldor> ok
<Goldor> dzieki i na razie
<xaxes`> http://houghi.org/shots/vim001.gif
<Goldor> jak dopisac pci=nomsi po instalacji 13.10 do gruba na stałe jak podczas ładowania systemu po wyswietlaniu logo ubuntu mam czarny ekran i dalej sie system nie laduje, odpalajac livecd to pci=nomsi dopisuje, chyba ze zainstaluje system i odpale livecd i dostane sie do pliku grub hmm
<drathir> w grubie?
<Goldor> Dreadlish jacekn: instaluje obok 12.04 13.10 tak na wyprobowanie
<drathir> tymczasowo jak sie uruchomi to edytowac configa...
<drathir> bodajze literka e
<Goldor> drathir: ale on sie nie uruchomi, zawisnie po logu ubuntu
<drathir> grub jest pierwszy przed logo ubuntu wiec powinno dac rade...
<Goldor> aha
<drathir> jesli to jest potrzebne do uruchomienia dopisujesz i bootujesz z tym dodanym...
<drathir> o ile masz ustawione, ze Ci pokazuje ekran wyboru z grub-a, nie wiem jak to teraz w ubu jest by def...
<Goldor> czyli po instalacji system restartuje komputer i naciskam e (tylko w ktorym dokladnie momencie) i wtedy moge dopisac co chce do gruba
<Goldor> ?
<Goldor> instaluje 13.10 obok 12.04 to na pewno bedzie grub
<Goldor> wyskakiwal
<Goldor> ale przeciez grub jest jeden i tak jak ma sie wiecej systemow tak ? czy nie jest tak ze jak mam juz odpowiednio ustawiony grub do 12.04, to 13.10 instalacja nadpisze grub, czy poprostu dopisze coś tam ?
<Goldor> ide pogooglac :)
<denysonique> Goldor: nadpisze raczej
<denysonique> lecz 12.04 tez bedzie w opcjach
<denysonique> man grub2-mkconfig
<denysonique> bądź man grub-mkconfig na nUbuntu
<Goldor> ok dzieki
<BlessJah> ll
<gjm> oo
<Stirlitz> pf
<m477> witam
<Quintasan> Witam.
<Stirlitz> o!
<Stirlitz> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Jablka-czy-pomarancze-Darmowe-oprogramowanie-od-Applea-nie-ucieszylo-Microsoftu,News,48772.html
<Stirlitz> hyhy ja sie dobrze bawie ;)
<m477> ale bania
<Quintasan> Ło matko Stirlitz żyw
<Stirlitz> no żywym, ale co tu przychodze to szkoda gadać
<m477> zapijam drugim piwem juz 3mg eitzolamu
<Stirlitz> to działa!
<Quintasan> lol
<Stirlitz> eitocoś to cos co powinienem znać?
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: Coś na stare kości pewnie
 * Quintasan hides
<Quintasan> Ja Cię tu ze sto lat nie widziałem
<gjm> :D
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, wpadam, ale albo źle trafiam albo faktycznie tutaj jest juz tylko sciernisko
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: Czasami mam wrażenie, że to #installgentoo albo #arch-pl
<Quintasan> A nie #ubuntu-pl
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, ubunty juz na tyle dobrze działaja że na irca trafiaja tylko frustraci
<Quintasan> Jest w tym trochę prawdy.
<gjm> Wszystko działa dobrze.
<Stirlitz> Dzisiej zrobiłem upgrade do mavericka na desktopie, nie wiem co robił ten upgrade ale nic sie nie zmieniło
<Quintasan> Wait.
<Quintasan> Mavericka?
<Stirlitz> Może to na tym polega.
<gjm> Zrobił to, że czujesz się lepiej.
<Quintasan> As in 10.04?
<gjm> Bo masz nowszy system.
<gjm> Quintasan: OSX
<Quintasan> lol
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, na desktopie ma osx:>
<Quintasan> mmkay
<Quintasan> W sumie.
<Stirlitz> No ubuntu mi nie che działać dobrze z 2ma monitorami, w sumie zaden linuks nie chce.
<dweller> nie
<dweller> to akurat wina ubuntu tylko i wyłącznie
<dweller> i compiza
<gjm> Hm… kiedyś pokazywałeś screena z dwoma minetorami. I to było Ubuntu.
<dweller> nope
<dweller> chyba że to nie do mnie
<Stirlitz> dweller, nie to zależy od karty, na intelu wszystko jest ok
<gjm> Nie do Ciebie.
<dweller> ah
<dweller> to może dlatego nie miałem problemów :D
<Stirlitz> dweller, no!
<dweller> bo na intelu podłączasz i działa
<dweller> nawet xmonad to ogarnia i bez restartu się rekonfiguruje
<Stirlitz> ale skoro njmiejszy fajny komputer sie okazał makiem to cóz, nie bede go ubuntem katował
<dweller> mak
<dweller> meh
<dweller> jeszcze by ktoś pomyślał że jestem programistą albo innym hipsterem
<Stirlitz> dweller, mały, cichy, energooszczedny jako desktop
<Stirlitz> pokaż mi cos lepszego
<Stirlitz> 17 watt w stressie z i5
<Stirlitz> dzisiaj z okazji mavericka został zrestartowany po pół roku
<dweller> jakim stresie
<dweller> odpalenie flasha w safari to nie stres
<Stirlitz> osx jest ograniczony, finder to chujnia a tak poza tym to fajny komputar do domu
<Stirlitz> dweller, moze to kiedys docenisz, w sensie jak go mam półtora roku to 4 razy restartowałem, wstaje w sekunde i tak samo zasypia
<dweller> miałem OSXa przez kilka miesięcy
<Stirlitz> jest wygodny i tyle a! i pogodziłem sie z jego ograniczeniami, wiekszość czasu i tak spedzam na konsolach
<Stirlitz> a zona moze np sobie iple poogladać
<dweller> ja mam swojego lapka 4,5 roku i nie mam potrzeby zmiany na nowego
<dweller> tylko baterie nowa kupić chcem i ssd
<dweller> z ssd i nowa baterią powinien spokojnie dobić 6,5 godziny na wifi
<Stirlitz> na lapie przy mojej pracy tez sobie nie wyobrazam nic innego jak linux
<dweller> ja w pracy mam ubuntu i siedzę smutny
<dweller> może kiedyś go zaoram
<Stirlitz> dweller, co jest takie smutne?
<dweller> unity
<dweller> i apt
<dweller> odzwyczaiłem się
<Stirlitz> unity jest fajne
<Stirlitz> o ile to intel
<dweller> intel
<dweller> ale wiesz, przez 5 ostatnich lat używałem tilingów ;f
<dweller> właściwie to xmonada
<Stirlitz> dweller, wszysko zależy od tego co bedziesz robił w życiu, ja np wszystkie debianowe serwery przemigrowałem do ubuntu
<dweller> no u mnie też serwery na ubuntu siedzą
<Stirlitz> dweller, priorytety sie zmieniają
<dweller> to mi nie przeszkadza bo to skonfigurować i zapomnieć
<Stirlitz> z wiekiem
<dweller> nie priorytety
<dweller> hobby przestaje byc Twoim hobby kiedy zaczynasz na tym zarabiać
<Stirlitz> dweller, osx na moim desktopie to tylko kwestia wygody np
<Stirlitz> kawałek linuksa na czymś co jest zupełnie niezajmujace
<dweller> mi sie z applowych sprzętów tylko mac pro stary podobał
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że nie robią samych takich obudów
<Dreadlish> bo bym nawet kupił
<Stirlitz> dweller, jak mojego mini kupowałem to troche smiesznie było
<dj_oko> MacBook plastikowy też był fajny
<Stirlitz> mini jakies 2,5 k z 2 GB ram
<Stirlitz> nie miało szans działać, wiec dokupiłem ramu i dysk ssd i wyszło 4
<Stirlitz> cóż ale teraz jest dobry ;)
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> muszę chyba gwinty śrubek zakleić
<dweller> bo się coś często odkręcają
<monfis> hej napisalem sobie generator liczb pseldolosowych w pascalu by wruzyc tarota
<monfis> chcialem sprawdzic czy dam sesje a wychodzi mi ze moje dzieci beda za mna tesknic gdy zgine za pare miesiecy
<monfis> tylko ja nie przypomina m sobie zebym mial dzieci
<monfis> ;/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-26
<monfis> sory za literowke losowych
<drathir> a tarot to nie karty? Hrhr
<drathir> jeden plus ze ciociaz na stronie dobrze pokazuje http://ubuntu.pl/jabber/
<Biszkopcik> transporty wam nie dzialaja?
<drathir> Biszkopcik: niestety znow lezy...
<monfis> dobranoc ide na wyklad odespie sobie
<ablaux> dien dobri
<ablaux> hello, good morning
<ablaux> anyone alive?
<ablaux> for few secs
<ablaux> :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/VuyRd7I.jpg
<dhgdhd> hej musze dopisac do grub pci=nomsi, ale nie moge tego zrobic bo po zalogowaniu mam czarny ekran, mam 13.10, a wywalili unity 2d, wtedy to mozna bylo sobie wejsc i dopisac do grub co robic ? pomoze ktos ?
<maniu> przy grub loader nacisnij "e" i dopisz
<dweller> ano
<dweller> możesz też ctrl+alt+f1 żeby przejść do konsoli systemowej
<dhgdhd> zaraz sprobuje
<dhgdhd> wlasnie wszedlem
<dhgdhd> i co wpisac ?
<dhgdhd> jestem w konsoli ale sprobuje z tym e
<dhgdhd> caly czas naciskalem e podczas ladowania i nic
<dhgdhd> mam ekran logowania
<dweller> podczas wyboru systemu
<dhgdhd> to wchodze do konsoli
<dhgdhd> ale ja mam jedyny system
<dweller> ah
<dweller> to zaloguj się na użytkownika
<dweller> sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dweller> i znajdź odpowiedni wpis
<dweller> to tak na szybko
<dhgdhd> ok wchodze do konsoli ctrl...
<dweller> sudo nano /etc/...
<dweller> sudo nano /boot/...
<dweller> zaspany jestem ;f
<dhgdhd> sorki ale bede wdzieczny za pomoc
<dweller> ctrl+alt+f1
<dhgdhd> wpisalem sudo /boot/grub/grub.cfg ...nie znaleziono polecenia
<dweller> sudo nano
<dweller> sudo nano ścieżka_do_pliku
<dhgdhd> juz wpisuje
<dhgdhd> wyskoczylo i u gory DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE  i nie widze pozycji gdzie jest quait splash ?
<dhgdhd> tzn wyskoczyl plik co w nim jest
<dweller> no tak
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> poszukaj vmlinuz
<dweller> i na koncu linujki z tym dopisz
<dweller> z drugiej strony możesz mić inny bootloader
<dweller> ale z syslinuxem to ktoś inny musi Ci pomóc ;f
<dweller> konfiguracja syslinuksa jest w /boot/syslinux/syslinux.cfg
<dweller> szukasz APPEND i tam dorzucasz
<dhgdhd> a juz mam quit splash i przed tym vmlinuz
<dhgdhd> jakos przeoczylem
<dweller> zapisujesz ctrl-o
<dweller> wychodzisz ctrl-x
<dhgdhd> a co oznacza przed "quite  splash"  $vt_handoff ? moge to wyrzucic ?
<dhgdhd> tzn za
<dhgdhd> *
<dhgdhd> pytam bo tylko po splash wpisywalem pci=nomsi a tu cos nowego jest
<dweller> daj po splash
<dweller> znaczenia to raczej nie ma
<maniu> nie ma wiekszego znaczenia u mnie tez to jest
<dhgdhd> a nie bedzie sie gryzlo $vt_  z pci=nomsi
<dhgdhd> ok wrzucam pomiedzy
<dhgdhd> po splash
<maniu> nie bedzie, ja mam chyba 4 dodatkowe wpisy i jest ok
<dhgdhd> splash wyrzuce bardziej hakersko bedzie sie ladowal system ;D
<maniu> hardcorowo ;)
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> witam
<dhgdhd> dweller: dzieki wielkie ....działa :)
<dweller> dhgdhd: będziesz musiał to dorzucić do głównego configu gruba teraz :>
<dweller> ale to już zostawię Ci do rozgryzienia
<dhgdhd> aha no tak dam rade dzieki jeszcze raz
<dweller> dhgdhd: bo To ci zniknie po aktualizacji kernela, musisz dorzucić to do skryptów grubowych w /etc
<dhgdhd> tak tak to juz umiem tylko sie zastanawiam czemu w terminalu po daniu sudo gedit /etc....... wyskoczyly mi jakies cztery warningi
<dhgdhd> juz dodalem wpis w grub
<dweller> bo odpaliłeś aplikację graficzną z terminala
<dweller> :>
<dhgdhd> aha :/
<dhgdhd> ale dziala to jest ok
<dhgdhd> teraz to mnie czeka caly dzien chyba zabawy zeby ten system wygladal jak chce :D
<drathir> gksu jakby co zawsze tez chyba jest w ubu ?
<pietrucha> Witam :)
<pietrucha> Spotkał sie ktoś z was z problemem braku polskich znaków na ubuntu po upgradowaniu systemu z 11 na 12 wersje?
<pietrucha> same idlaki.
<jacekowski> albo nikt nie mial problemu
<pietrucha> :)
<CookieM> wszystko się może zdarzyć. po upgradzie
<pietrucha> to już wiem :D
<pietrucha> sprobuje jeszcze cos zrobic chodz wydaje mi sie ze zrobilem wszystko co moglem, ale tylko mi sie wydaje.
<pietrucha> udanej soboty. Pozdrawiam
<gjm> setxkbmap pl
<pietrucha> setxkbmap pl
<pietrucha> ?
<gjm> wklep to w terminalu
<DaZ> co to jes terminal
<DaZ> ??
<DaZ> <3
<pietrucha> Nic nie pomogło, ale już wiem co robić!
<pietrucha> Dzięki gjm
<pietrucha> :)
<spi> 1st
<maniu> 2nd
<CookieM> last
<gjm> 1st
<gjm> ktoś ma jakieś wątpliwości?
<maniu> ja
<gjm> skonsultuj się z lekarzem lub farmaceutą
<maniu> polecam to Tobie
<gjm> Odbieram Ci prawo głosu/
<maniu> norma
<maniu> poza tym jak miales odebrac mi cos czego nie mialem
<gjm> w tym sęk
<gjm> psychologia
<gjm> socjotechnika
<gjm> hemoglobina
<maniu> taka sytlacja, rozumiem ;)
<Stirlitz> farmaceuuuta fajnie brzmi
<maniu> lizu, lizu
<jacekowski> jakos sporo zycia na kanale dzisiaj
<Stirlitz> jej DaZ ma tu +v, świat się kończy
<jacekowski> co tam u was sie dzieje
<jacekowski> snieg juz jest?
<Stirlitz> brzoza ciągle
<maniu> +20'C jest
<DaZ> Stirlitz: u jelly.
<Stirlitz> DaZ, GFU
<DaZ> :3
<Stirlitz> http://noshit.pl/lubie/65843
<CookieM> no, prawie jak Muminki
#ubuntu-pl 2013-10-27
<monfis> bry.
<monfis> za dłużo siedze na live i przyzwyczaillem sie ze konwertuje w glowie czas z uniwersalnego do polskiego. i wkocu nie bylem na wykladach bo na kuchence mialem czas polski zimowy
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> wykłądy
<dweller> a na co to komu, a po co to komu
<monfis> biorac pod uwage ze wszystko jest obiektem a na farmaci same laski wszystkie sa obiektem sexualnym logiczne przecież
<monfis> i cpanie za darmo
<monfis> ale fakt że zdalem mature z polskiego swiadczy ze w matrixie cos sie sypie, pewnie ma mase bledow, i zasatanawim sie jak sie wlamac na system w którym jestem, stawiam na to ze moja osobowosc siedzi na wirtalnej maszynie zwanej mna. i pytam czy technicznie jest możliwe wlamac sie do systemu rzeczywistego.
<Dreadlish> monfis idź spać
<marcin19883> Panowie czy da się zainstalować najnowsze sterowniki Mesa 9.3 w wersji testowej?
<marcin19883> Do 13.
<marcin19883> 10
<marcin19883> Ubuntu 13.10
<mati75> skompilować ze źródeł
<mati75> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<mati75> tu jest jakieś ppa
<marcin19883> Ogólnie to chodzi mi o radeona 600. Mam laptopa z hd3200 i już nie ma fglrx legacy. Otwarte sterowniki nie grzeszą wydajnością i zarządzaniem energii.
<marcin19883> Ubuntu 13.10 nie jest wspierane w repo na tej stronie
<Dreadlish> no i?
<Dreadlish> było jakieś xorg-edge dla ubuntu
<monfis> jest jakas wersja ubuntu full-dvd
<marcin19883> Teoretycznie w mesa 10 naprawili radeona 600. Jest dpm włączone.
<marcin19883> Pytanie czy gdzieś są jakieś repo testowe
<Dreadlish> marcin19883: xorg-edgers i nowy kernel
<Dreadlish> marcin19883: nie wiem skąd kernel weźmiesz
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: sam skompiluje <:
<TheNumb> Albo z http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<marcin19883> Spróbuje
<mati75> w 13.10 jest najnowszy stabilny kernel
<TheNumb> tak
<marcin19883> Miałem kiedyś najnowszy kernel 3.11.6 i dalej sterownik grafiki dobrze nie działał. Więc to napewno mesa
<Dreadlish> wiesz, bo poza samym kernelem trzeba mieć też nową mesę =.=
<dweller> i ddx
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: i nowy komputr :P
<Dreadlish> a to najlepiej ;D
<marcin19883> Laptop działa więc po co mieć inny nowy?
<Dreadlish> taki żart jakbyś nie zaczaił :/
<marcin19883> Wiem
<marcin19883> Ale wkurzają mnie producenci sprzetu. Nigdy więcej Amd. Moja karta spokojnie obsłuży linuxa i najnowszego win 8.
<marcin19883> Ale sterowników się nie chce robić
<TheNumb> Heh, jak do tej pory, dell wydał na naprawę mojego laptopa 1800 zł D:
<TheNumb> Że im to się opłaca ._.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: no to della sprawa co robi z kasą, cnie?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja bym wolał żeby mi pinionc oddali
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Tak awaryjnego sprzętu nigdy nie miałem.
<dweller> jaki
<Dreadlish> było wziąć thinkpada
<marcin19883> Jaki model?
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> inspiron 7520
<dweller> lol
<Dreadlish> inspiron
<TheNumb> :P
<marcin19883> O matko
<dweller> :DD
<dweller> przecież to jak acer jest
<TheNumb> nie było innego z matrycą 1920x1080 :<
<dweller> TheNumb: cierp
<marcin19883> Toshiby są dosyć dobre i tanie
<Dreadlish> kto mądry inspirony bierze?
<dweller> ja mam latitude już 4,5 roku i raz się popsuło
<Dreadlish> toshiby i dobre
<Dreadlish> weź wyjdź
<TheNumb> MAKBUK MAKBUK
<marcin19883> Ekran
<TheNumb> trelele
<Dreadlish> łatwo sie ten syf rozbiera
<TheNumb> chyba zbiera a nie rozbiera
<Dreadlish> a chłodzenia sie już nie chciało im dobrego zrobić ;d
<dweller> rozbiera i nie składa
<TheNumb> dweller: oooj tam, zapasowe śrubki :D
<marcin19883> Hp też ma chłodzenie do dupy
<Dreadlish> zastanawiam się czasami po co ktoś przykręca płytę na 8 śrubek?
<dweller> każdy laptop ma chłodzenie do dupy
<Dreadlish> hp ogólnie jest do dupy ;D
<TheNumb> dweller: nie :<
<dweller> bo musi się popsuć po jakimś czasie
<TheNumb> Mój poprzedni miał super chłodzenie.
<Dreadlish> mój shitty acer już 5 rok chodzi
<Dreadlish> a niby taki shitty
<TheNumb> Tylko z kolei nie miał dedykowanej grafiki :P
<marcin19883> Siostra ma samsunga activ. Chłodzenie nie słyszalne
<Dreadlish> ativ
<marcin19883> I kosztował 1500
<Dreadlish> ten szajs z celeronem
<TheNumb> Ale ile kodu skompilował to jego.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<TheNumb> seleron
<marcin19883> Activ ma amd apu z radeonem
<Dreadlish> ło
<TheNumb> marcin19883: teraz siedzę przez compaq z takim apu
<TheNumb> to jest dopiero gunwo.
<TheNumb> *przed
<Dreadlish> widziałem gdzieś ostatnio jakieś z celeronem
<Dreadlish> któro chodziło gorzej od atomów
<marcin19883> To była jedynka a teraz jest druga wersja activ 2
<marcin19883> W plusie reklamują
<marcin19883> Z netem
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak - tanie lapy to szajs
<Dreadlish> drogie zresztą też szajs, ale troszkę mniejszy
<TheNumb> laptopy to szajs ;p
 * TheNumb nie wyobraża sobie mieć desktopa
<marcin19883> Te activy są nawet z i3
<Dreadlish> i ile chcą za te i3? ;d
<marcin19883> Dużym minusem jest kiepski ekran. Aż oczy bolą. Ekran jest zamazany tak jakby
<marcin19883> Nie wiem ile. Jest sporo konfiguracji w necie
<marcin19883> Nawet mają z amd A8
<marcin19883> Ogólnie to wolę sprawdzone Asusy i lenovo
<marcin19883> W 2009 to głupi byłem. Sprzedawca mnie naciągnął na hp
<marcin19883> Kupiłem sobie dysk HGST Z7k500 7200obr 32bufor sata 3.  Ten dysk jest zajebiście wyważony i cichy. Nie czuć wibracji i mechanizmu.
<marcin19883> Ciekawe czy go linux rozpozna
<TheNumb> marcin19883: głupie pytanie
<TheNumb> kernel musi tylko umieć gadać z kontrolerem.
<TheNumb> A ten dysk to western digital
<TheNumb> ;]
<marcin19883> Ale gdy instalowałem sterowniki ahci to automatycznie nie zainstalowało. Musiałem ręcznie instalować
 * xaxes` ma toshibę tecrę A9
<xaxes`> boli mnie że nie wykrywa więcej niż 3G RAM-u :S
<xaxes`> fizycznie mam 4, ale ani win ani lin nie wykorzystują więcej niż 3
<TheNumb> a to ma 64 bitowy procesor?
<xaxes`> ta'
<xaxes`> c2d
<TheNumb> I co, czego nie zainstalujesz 64 bitowej dystrybucji? ;]
<TheNumb> Wtedy powinien ogarnąć całą ramę.
<dweller> TheNumb: kontroler pamięci może nie widzieć
<dweller> do c2d było pełno biedakontrolerów itd
<TheNumb> dweller: a nie wiem, ja przeskoczyłem z core duo na i5 2 generacji.
<dweller> ja narazie nie skaczę, do 8gb ramu idzie tu wrzucić
<dweller> dopóki się nie popsuje to niech bedzie
<TheNumb> Poczekam aż aktualny laptop zakończy żywot i dopiero zmienię ,:
<TheNumb> <:
<xaxes`> TheNumb: mam 64-bitowy  system
<xaxes`> wszędzie mam 64 bity gdzie mogę i posiadam >=1G RAM-u
<xaxes`> s/bity/bitowy/g
<monfis> moja kuzynka jest zajebista ustawila sobie miasto jakas wioche niemiecka i ma srednia na bado 9.18
<biju> witam mam problem z akutalizacjia ubuntu 12,02 do 12.10
<biju> http://www.wklejto.pl/178674
<biju> taki komunikat dostaje
<Dreadlish> update z niewspieranej do niewspieranej
<biju> Czyli mam rozumieć, że ani jedna ani druga wersja nie są już wspierane i nie da się dokonać akutalizacji ?
<Dreadlish> zrób update bezpośrednio do 13.04
<biju> czy to wiaże się z instalcją systemu od podstaw ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> z zmianą repozytoriów i zrobieniem updatu
<biju> Dreadlish,  http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/domyslne-repozytoria-w-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<biju> czy to  ?
<Dreadlish> no
<biju> Ok, dzieki
<gjm> Nie ma za co.
<mateusz> Cześć, w ubuntu zainstalowanym w j. angielskim nie wyświetlają mi się prawidłowo polskie znaki np. w plikach tekstowych
<mateusz> wcześniej miałem polskie ubuntu gdzie wszystko było ok i z tego co pamiętam to miałem utf8, teraz jest to en utf8
<mateusz> czy jedynym rozwiązaniem jest zmiana locale na pl_PL.UTF-8?
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Znaczy, 'angielski' UTF8 powinien bez problemu wyświetlać polskie znaczki w tym kodowaniu.
<dweller> Dreadlish: 12.04 jest LTS
<dweller> ;f
<Dreadlish> no i? :f
<dweller> no to jest wspierana
<Dreadlish> ale 12.10 nie
<Dreadlish> zbyt
<dweller> no to tak
<dweller> ale 12.04 tak :D
<dweller> 20:16>  Dreadlish> update z niewspieranej do niewspieranej
<dweller> o to mi chodzilo
<Dreadlish> a
<BlessJah> `seen biju
<BlessJah> qermit: :(
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-20
<jacekowski> 1st
<PolishPicker> 2nd
<gjm> ban
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć.
<banex> cześć
<drathir> bry...
<lnxmen> Witam
<lnxmen> Wykupiłem domenę na OVH. Dodałem odpowiednie pola, ale nie chce działać - "Strona internetowa jest niedostępna".
<lnxmen> Pomoc OVH stwierdziła, że "domena nie odpowiada na zapytanie o plik strefy".
<lnxmen> Jak mogę rozwiązać ten problem?
<mati75> utworzyć plik strefy dns
<lnxmen> Próbowałem to zrobić według różnych poradników...
<lnxmen> http://matipl.pl/2010/11/19/bind-serwer-nazw-konfiguracja/ // na przykład tego
<mati75> to w czym problem?
<mati75> ovh daje swoje serwery dns
<mati75> jako konfiguracja jest za trudno to można ich użyć
<mati75> lub np. freedns.42.pl
<ftpd> lnxmen, co to są 'odpowiednie pola'?
<ftpd> I gdzie konfigurujesz rekordy?
<ftpd> Gdzie masz IN NS tej domeny?
<lnxmen> ftpd: odpowiednie pola, czyli IN A  IP
<lnxmen> i www... CNAME  ...
<lnxmen> W panelu OVH są te rekordy.
<lnxmen> W ogóle, wcześniej jeszcze adres domeny próbował się ładować.
<lnxmen> Teraz od razu wywala błąd.
<ftpd> Co to za domena?
<lnxmen> Pytasz o adres?
<ftpd> Yup.
<lnxmen> cdnmediamoemer.com.uk
<ftpd> [17:59:47]  <ftpd>	 Gdzie masz IN NS tej domeny?
<ftpd> Bo wygląda na to, że nigdzie.
<ftpd> Zapewne w panelu ovh...
<lnxmen> Tak.
<ftpd> A czekaj, ja mam jakąś domenę w OVH.
<ftpd> to zobacze, jak to tam wygląda
<lnxmen> Ale próbowałem tworzyć plik strefy razem z IN NS tej domeny.
<lnxmen> Nie dawało żadnych rezultatów, więc przywróciłem do stanu początkowego.
<ftpd> Jakie masz w panelu serwery dns wpisane dla tej domeny?
<lnxmen> Wydaje mi się, że: dns109.ovh.net. , ns337728.ip-37-187-130.eu // zaraz sprawdzę.
<lnxmen> Hasło mi gdzieś uciekło. ^^
<ftpd> Inaczej: czy domena jest zaparkowana w ovh, czy masz jakiekolwiek swoje adresy dns skonfigurowane?
<lnxmen> Nie posiadam adresów DNS skonfigurowanych, więc myślę, że to drugie.
<ftpd> Jeżu, jaki ten panel nowy jest paskudny.
<ftpd> Czy masz 'strefę DNS' jakąkolwiek?
<ftpd> Ja w panelu w 'Zarządzanie DNS' mam swoje swerwery wpisane.
<lnxmen> Tak. Dwa rekordy bodajże.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak to wygląda w przypadku, kiedy trzyma się strefę u nich.
<ftpd> Masz nową, czy starą wersję panelu?
<lnxmen> Nową.
<ftpd> No to tym bardziej nie umiem się w niej odnaleźć ;-) Przejdź do starej, potem 'moje usługi, 'wyświetl usługi', Twoja domena.
<ftpd> i potem jeszcze 'Domena'.
<ftpd> i tam to 'strefa dns' jest aktywne?
<ftpd> E, nie wiem.
<ftpd> Nie ogarniam tego
<lnxmen> Ja też. ;<
<ftpd> Najlepiej, to sobie skonfiguruj na freedns.42.pl i tam przekeiruj w tym śmiesznym panelu.
<lnxmen> Dobra, dzięki.
<lnxmen> Może najpierw sobie poczytam coś o budowie sieci, a później się będę bawił.
<lnxmen> Przy wcześniejszych domenach nie było problemu.
<lnxmen> Normalnie dodawałem IP serwera (+ parę innych rekordów jak chciałem) i wszystko działało.
 * Wizard ziewa.
<lnxmen> ftpd: Mam takie IN NS:
<lnxmen> dns109.ovh.net.
<lnxmen> ns109.ovh.net.
<lnxmen> Zarządzanie DNS: sdns2.ovh.net
<lnxmen> "Zarządzanie strefą DNS: Nieobsługiwane przez OVH."
 * kretu ziewa
<kretu> Wizard: ale to chyba nie ten kanał
<Wizard> kretu: A bo AndChat..
<mariusz_k> witam !!
<mariusz_k> mam problem z instalacj ubuntu 14.04
<mariusz_k> a mianowicie mam dysk pojemnosci 1 gb w systemie gpt
<mariusz_k> i gdy chce utworzyc nowe partycje to gparted karze dzielic caly dysk ktory wg niego jest pusty
<mariusz_k> a na dysku sa 2 partycje na 1 z nich jest windows 7 a na drugiej moje pliki porzyteczne
<Wizard> Gparted zapewne karze cię za nieumiejętność używania ojczystego języka ;P
<Wizard> Zacznij od instalacji słownika.
<Wizard> Umi ktoś gpt i mu pomoże? Bo ja się od syfu trzymam z daleka ;)
<Wizard> mariusz_k: Poza tym, nie wiem, czy gparted umie zmniejszyć partycje ntfs.
<mariusz_k> on nie widzi rzadnych partycji
<mariusz_k> i tutaj jest problem
<lnxmen> Windows 7 się mieści na 1GB? o.0
<mariusz_k> pff 1 tb*
<mati75> to jest partycja rozruchowa windows
<Wizard> mariusz_k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mati75> "rzadnych"
<mati75> a to w jakim języku?
<lnxmen> To jest po polskiemu.
<Wizard> W starogimbazjalnym.
<mati75> raczej wczesnogimnazjalnym
<Wizard> :P
<mati75> nie śmiejmy się, może jego klasa jeszcze nie przerabiała
<Wizard> Mnie to przeraża. Niedługo nie będę się umiał we własnym kraju dogadać.
<mati75> dążymy do poziomu przeciętnego durnego amerykanina
<mati75> jeszcze 20 lat i dzieci nie będą potrafiły się poprawnie podpisać
<Wizard> Nie śmiej się.
<Wizard> On na pewno ma ADHD :(
<Wizard> Taka straszna choroba a ty i tak powiesz, że fotoszop(tm)
<BlessJah> sigh
<Wizard> Siema, BlessJah.
<Wizard> Popsuł cię już maven?
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie
<BlessJah> nie mialem czasu doszukac sie jak zbundlowac do jara jakis http
<BlessJah> zeby moc zrobic jakies czary mary java -jar server.jar -port 8080
<Wizard> Czas przetestować elementary ;]
<BlessJah> elementaryOS?
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Na oko niewiele się zmieniło w tym nowym, ale może to i dobrze :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: czas pomyslec o inzynierce ^^
<Wizard> Ja już obroniłem jakiś czas temu ;]
<Wizard> Chwilowo mam na lapciaku Androida.
<Wizard> Całkiem fajnie działa, tylko bez 3D
<Wizard> Więc co to za działanie, jak pograć się nie da.
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> ta kompilacja na x86? mi sie nie udalo odpalic
<Wizard> Ta właśnie kompilacja.
<BlessJah> chyba na vbox chcialem wcisnac
<Wizard> Prawdziwi faceci używają prawdziwego sprzętu.
<BlessJah> Could not find artifact org.eclipse.jetty:jetty-project:jar:9.1 in central (http://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2)
 * BlessJah nie umie w mvn
<BlessJah> Wizard: staram sie robic tak jak kaza na tamtej stronie
<Wizard> :(
<BlessJah> Wizard: przeskoczylem, zamienilem jetty-project na jetty-webapp w artifactid
<BlessJah> Wizard: I have no idea what I'm doin...
<BlessJah> Wizard: ten gosc jest pomocny: http://kielczewski.eu/2013/11/using-embedded-jetty-spring-mvc/
<TheNumb> gjm - gimbaza jest motzno
<gjm> TheNumb: ban?
<TheNumb> ban?
<Wizard> ban?
<Wizard> Coś mnie ominęło?
<kretu> Wizard: gjm urażony przynależnością do gimbusów
<ftpd> ban?
<gjm> ban
<gjm> kto jest za?
<kretu> nie znalazłeś poklasku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cos sie posypalo z 10.0.10.0?
<ftpd> gjm, ja jestem przeciw
<ftpd> i ludziom wbrew.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-21
<Zeeboo> cze
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to raczej cos sie u ciebie posypalo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: znaczy sie w VMce
<gjm> ftpd: co masz to brwi?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: robilem defraga wiec moze to cos popsulo,ale nie powinno
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nic nie robilem
<BlessJah> maszyna od tygodnia stoi, co ma sie krecic, kreci sie
<dweller> jacekowski: na lvmie trzymasz te wirtualki?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: po rebootcie wstało, ale musiałem kill'im
<ftpd> gjm, Ludzią.
<drathir> bry...
<m477> pae musi byc wlaczone aby system sie jako 64bitowy zainstalowal na VM?
<Dread> >64 bity
<Dread> >pae
<Dread> ._.
<Dread> tak jakby jak odpalasz coś w long mode, to ma troszkę szerzej, niż x86 z pae
<Wizard> Dread: A nie możesz mu normalnie odpisać? :D
<Dread> nie.
<Dread> m477: reasumując: 64bity nie potrzebują pae
<Dread> ale jak Ci sie jądro nie odpali, to włącz.
<m477> instalowalem akurat winde
<m477> myslalem ze glupi virtual box sam wlaczy pea jak zaznaczylem 64bity system
<Dread> nope
<m477> a co z tymi homami?
<Dread> a coś jeszcze pisałeś?
<Dread> bo Cie wypingało
<m477> ano
<m477>  czy 2 linuxy moga miec wspolnego /home czy to raczej niebezpieczone i zrobic 2 /homy na tej samej partycji?
<Dread> mogą
<Dread> co za problem
<m477> no nie wiem jak jeden bedzie np na kde a drugi na xfce nie bedzie sie nic gryzlo
<m477> ?
<Dread> a co ma sie gryźć?
<Dread> przecież one nie nadpisują swoich configów
<Dread> każdy ma osobno
<m477> no configi sa w homie
<m477> programow
<Dread> no i?
<Dread> a jak na jednym systemie masz dwa środowiska to sra?
<m477> no juz instalowalem na kubuntu xbnuntu-desktop to mi sytem dogory nogami wywrocilo
<m477> tak
<Dread> mówisz o przypadku, w którym zawsze się będzie, eh.
<m477> czyli dla 2 rozniych linxow 1 home to nie bedzie zadnego problemu?
<Dread> nope.
<m477> i hope so
<m477>  /boota tez wspolnego musza miec?
<zaczynam> bedzie
<m477> co bedzie
<Dread> no raczej dwóch bootloaderów osobno nie wrzucisz
<Dread> jak potrafisz to możesz mieć nawet jeden wspólny kernel
<zaczynam> problem bedzie ja instalowalem ubuntu i minta i mint troche marudzil
<Dread> mówisz o konkretnym przypadku.
<zaczynam> podobno wazne jak sie 2 linuxy instaluje to zeby inaczej sie nazywali uzytkownicy
<zaczynam> dobrze mowie ? ;p
<Dread> jeżeli masz usera o tym samym uidzie i gidzie to to nie robi różnicy
<m477> Dread: czym?
<Dread> miałem parcha, gentoo i debiana z jednym homem przez dłuższy czas
<Dread> m477: user id, group id.
<zaczynam> mowie jak bylo u mie, a skoro u sie gryzlo tzn, ze mozliwe ze u kogos tez bedzie sie gryzlo
<zaczynam> Dread, ale moze Ty sobie cos ustawiles, skonfigurowales, a ja zielony standardowo instalowalem i nic wiecej
<Dread> nic nie ustawiałem.
<Dread> bo do tego, co pytałem - ubuntu tu specyficzny przypadek, gdzie przy wywaleniu np. ubuntu-desktop próbuje wywalić pół systemu
<m477> a jeszcze zalozmy ze bedzie chcial odinstalowac 1 linuxa a potem zainstalowac drugiego z tym samym homem to nie  przysporzy to np komplikacji
<Dread> jak zainstalujesz te same programy to nic sie nie stanie
<m477> jak to beda inne distra
<m477> jak kto beda rozne linuxy to raczej nie beda te same
 * Wizard testuje nowe elementary
<m477> bo zamierzam poeksperymentowac
<Wizard> Spoko
<m477> a nie chce co tydzien stawiac 3 systemy na nowo
<m477> chyba ze bede backupa robic przed taka zabawa
<m477> calego dysku
<Wizard> zaczynam: Ja czasem miałem dwa linuksy z tym samym /home.
<jacekn> eee to moze powodowac problemy. 2 wersje oprogramowania, jedna uaktualni format configa i druga nie bedzie rozumiala
<jacekn> m477: ale jak bedziesz mial roznych userow to bedzie dzialac
<Wizard> Ta, zdarza się.
<Wizard> Pozostaje jedno, zajebiście ważne pytanie.
<Wizard> Po co komu dwa linuksy na jednym komputerze?
<m477> tak mi sie uyebalo, ze chce 2
<jacekn> co dwa linuksy to nie jeden?
<m477> moze ktorys mi sie bardziej spodoba
<jacekn> ale tak na serio to virtualizacja po to jest
<m477> meczy mnie ubuntu i chce zobaczyc z czasem co mi podpasuje
<m477> bardziej
<m477> jacekn: mowisz o VM?
<jacekn> m477: tak
<m477> to nie to samop
<jacekn> m477: albo mozesz 2 dysk po prostu uzyc
<m477> na dluzsza mete
<jacekn> duzo prosciej
<m477> mam 1 slot w laptopie
<m477> a nie chce robic tez formata co tydzien
<jacekn> no to kombinuj :)
<m477> dobra czyli podstawowa zasada kazde distro inny user name?
<Wizard> Ja zobaczyłem Unity 8 i już wiem, że nie chcę tego oglądać.
<m477> i nie powinno sie gryzc
<Wizard> I że Ubuntu będzie przez ten syf stało w miejscu
<jacekn> Wizard: co ty masz z tym Unity? nie ma jeszcze wersji desktopowej a ty juz narzekasz?
<m477> ale masz kde i xfce do wyboru
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Ale to są protezy.
<ftpd> Yosemite spoko.
<ftpd> Handoff bardzo spoko.
<m477> wlasnie dlatego chce pokombinowac
<ftpd> Telefony z kompa uber spoko.
<Wizard> ftpd: #mac
<ftpd> Wizard: ć Ci się nie wcisło.
<Wizard> Bo na linugzie nie działa ć.
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Smuteczek.
<m477> jeszcze takie pratyczne pytanie ile dawac na partyce systemowe bo mam do rozorganizowania niecale 250GB a jeszcze winde7 chce upchac
<m477> 15-20GB?
<m477> ogolnie wiekszosc rzeczy zamierzam na zewnetrznym trzymamc
<m477> trzymac
<Wizard> 15-20 będzie nawet z zapasem.
<m477> teraz kubuntu mi zajmuje 11GB a ma pare miechow
<m477> fakt troche smieci mi sie poinstalowalo
<Wizard> sudo apt-get clean
<mati75> bleachbit
<TheNumb> bleachbit - dobry sposób na rozwalenie systemu
<m477> Wizard: nadal 11
<m477> GB
<jacekowski> dweller: to blessjah trzyma, w normalnym pliku
<jacekowski> dweller: lvm sie nie nadaje jak chcesz robic thin provisioning
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a popatrzales czy nie wyplulo czegos ciekawego na konsoli szeregowej?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: albo zwyklej?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: poza tym, bede robil balance wiec tez bedzie trwalo
<dweller> jacekowski: czemu nie?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-22
<m477>  jaki pienk dzien dobry
<m477> od kiedy fedora ma gnome domyslnie ustawione O_o
<jacekowski> 1st
<m477> ja 1s
<m477> st
<m477> myslalem ze to sztampowe srodowisko fedory ;o
<m477> xubuntu bardziej jak fedora wyglada, a fedora jak ubuntu
<m477> co za czasy
<kretu> m477: z tego co pamiętam, to od zawsze
<m477> to slabo doinformowany widze jestem
<m477> teraz dylemat co instalowac
<kretu> ale jest przeciez iso fedory z kde
<kretu> poszukaj głębiej
<m477> wlasnie chce uciec od kde
<Wizard> m477: Ono nie jest zbyt szybkie, pewnie cię nie dogoni.
<gjm> ;D
<TheNumb> m477: KDE najlepsze DE ;<
<TheNumb> m477: dlaczego nie chcesz ukochać KDE?
<Wizard> Musisz je ukochać tak, jak ono wszystkich ukochało (Gnu 10;23)
<TheNumb> GNUwno
<m477> TheNumb: psycha mi siada juz
<TheNumb> m477: nie pyerdol
<TheNumb> m477: kup maca
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> sraka
<m477> chyba big maca
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> linuks to gnuwno
<TheNumb> ;/
<Wizard> Gunwo
<m477> nie abstraCHUJ
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> bry
<gjm>  
<TheNumb> ry
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-23
<Ashiren> 1st
<Wizard> Zerowy.
<Voldenet> -1st
<Wizard> A to był unsigned int :)
 * kretu ziewa
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> Cześć, kretu.
<kretu> cześć Wizard
<grek> czesc jak zezwolic na SoftException in Application.cpp:249: File "customers2/web/app_dev.php" is writeable by group
<grek> ja chce zeby to bylo writable znajduje rozwiazania zmienic prawa pliku a jak powiedziec apachowi zeby zezwalal na takie uprawnienia
<grek> - mam umask dla nowych plikow 775 - i w taki sposob nic nie dizala
<wojtas> grek: a z kad ty to masz ? czesc wyglada jak php czesc jak jakiś program w C
<grek> w error logh
<grek> to jest w acache widocznie on jest w c
<grek> http://www.theerrormessage.com/2009/10/softexception-in-application-cpp544-directory-pathdir-is-writeable-by-group/
<grek> wszedzie sa takie rozwiazania
<grek> ale jak pisalem ja chce pozostawic 775
<Wizard> z kad :D
<Wizard> wojtas: Naucz się pisać.
<alonz> witam
<alonz> posiadam ubuntu server 12.04.3, na którym chce zainstalować Soteshop, jednak podczas instalacji mam niespełniony jeden warunek "Skrypty uruchamiane z uprawnieniami użytkownika'
<alonz> przypuszczam że to jest coś z ustawień apache2 lub php5 jednak nie znalazłem w plikach konfiguracyjnych niczego podobnego
<alonz> czy ktoś się orientuje gdzie moge tego szukac?
<Wizard> Co to jest soteshop i czemu nie instalujesz z repo?
<alonz> soteshop to sklep internetowy
<alonz> nie wiem czy da sie z repo
<alonz> napewno sie nie da nic nie bylo o tym wspomniane
<Wizard> Nie ma w repo.
<Wizard> alonz: No to trudno cokolwiek wywnioskować na podstawie tego, co wkleiłeś.
<alonz> a oficjalnym kanale ubuntu piszą coś o LAMP
<alonz> zeby zainstalowac
<alonz> czym to sie rozni od recznego zainstalowania po kolei apache2, php, mysql itd
<gjm> tym, że nie instalujesz ręcznie po kolei
<gjm> L-inux A-pache M-ysql P-HP
<alonz> czyli w sumie nic mi to nie da jak zainstaluje
<alonz> czy jest juz dla ubuntu jakis player unity?
<Wizard> Unity? Biurko się tak nazywa.
<marsjaninzmarsa> elo
<marsjaninzmarsa> mod-rewrite pod Apache coś nie chce wstać
<marsjaninzmarsa> moduł jest załadowany, .htaccess na miejscu, uprawnienia się zgadzają, sudo service apache2 restart robione ze 20 razy, co mogę jeszcze sprawdzić?
<marsjaninzmarsa> znaczy w sumie nie wiem jak sprawdzić, czy jest załadowany
<marsjaninzmarsa> wyświetla, że jest "shared"
<marsjaninzmarsa> whatever it means
 * marsjaninzmarsa nie umie w Apache, Lighty ftw, ale to nie mój serwer więc...
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: to jest zaladowany
<marsjaninzmarsa> no to powinno działać
<marsjaninzmarsa> a nie działa. :D
<jacekowski> tzn?
<jacekowski> masz w .htaccess
<jacekowski> RewriteEngine on
<marsjaninzmarsa> yep
<marsjaninzmarsa> i wszystko
<jacekowski> i co sie dzieje?
<jacekowski> 500?
<marsjaninzmarsa> no, 404
<jacekn> do tego chyba Allow Overwrite czy jak to sie nazywa
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekn: robiłem.
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: no to masz rewrite
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: jakbys nie mial dzialajacego rewrite to po zrobieniu RewriteEngine on mialbys 500
<jacekowski> marsjaninzmarsa: albo nie laduje .htaccess
<marsjaninzmarsa> czemu? +r jest dla uga...
<jacekn> marsjaninzmarsa: debug log odpal w rewrite engine, pokaze Ci co sie dzieje
<marsjaninzmarsa> jacekn: howto? :)
<jacekn> marsjaninzmarsa: nie pamietam dokladnie, rewrite log debug log poszukaj na google musi byc latwo znalezc
<marsjaninzmarsa> kk, dzięki. :)
<mati75> ściągał ktoś nowe ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Ja zaraz będę.
<mati75> 2 razy mi połączenie zerwało
<BlessJah> nowe ubuntu wyszlo znowu?
<mati75> owszem
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> ide uczyc sie lua
<gjm> 14.10 wyszło
<BlessJah> heh, na glownej 14.10 ale jak sie w download wejdzie to na gorze 14.04.1
<mati75> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jacekn> BlessJah: no tak ma byc, od kiedy nie LTSy maja tylko 9 miesiecy wsparcia tak raczej musi byc
<alonz_> witam
<gjm> kogo?
<alonz_> wszystkich
<m477> rowniez
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> LJ
<Ashiren> :J
<alonz_> kurwa, które to może być Biblioteka Mcrypt
<alonz_> mcrypt i php5-mcrypt nie pomaga
<drathir> zapewne perl...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-24
 * drathir nie wie dlaczego ludzie nie rejestruja nickow ;/
<drathir> nawet memow potem nie mozna wyslac...
<Wizard> alonz: Nie przeklinaj.
<alonz> w00t ?
<Wizard> alonz_> [00:35:28] kurwa, które to może być Biblioteka Mcrypt
<kretu> Wizard: aż tyle tu dzieci? :>
<Wizard> gjm, Ashiren, BlessJah.. Wszyscy po gimnazjum :>
<Wizard> Siema, kretu.
<kretu> siema
<kretu> mi tam się lepiej czyta jak ktoś walnie soczystą kurwę, niż jak wstawi pedalskie "kurde" albo inny niepełnosprawny zamiennik
<gjm> motyla noga
<alonz> ok przepraszam, ale myslalem ze tutaj sami dorosli i takie słowa im nie obce :>
<alonz> znacie jakiegos darmowego dyndnsa ?
<jacekowski> dyndns.org
<alonz> dziekuje
<alonz> ale on nie jest darmowy :P moze kiedys byl teraz z tego co widze to ni
<jacekowski> no to zaplac
<jacekowski> za darmo umarlo
<BlessJah> freedns.afraid.org i cos jak ddns01, ale nie wiem jaaki provider
<BlessJah> zaraz sprawdze
<alonz> dnsdynamic.org jeszcze takie cos znalazłem
<alonz> dziekuje za pomoc
<TheNumb> Cudze chwalo a swoich nie znajo: dyn.pl
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> alonz: ^
<alonz> widze widze
<alonz> dzieki rowniez
<TheNumb> Kilka lat temu używałem dyn.pl
<mati75> gjm: wywal tego debila z grupy
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> noip zle?
<drathir> tak z ciekawosci...
<drathir> jak masz dlinka to dyndns dalej darmowy...
<Voldenet> jest dużo alternatyw
<Voldenet> duckdns, dtdns, yDNS, FreeDNS, EasyDNS
<david1> hola quiero hablarcon alguien
<david1> quien quiere tener un amigo
<david1> mas
<david1> porfavor
<drathir> habla english?
<david1> sorry no
<david1> drathir hablas españool
<drathir> me too sadly not,and there is mostly polish support...
<jacekowski> maniana
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<TheNumb> Ashiren: dexter
<Ashiren> no wai
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/aCpaT5I.jpg
<qermit> haha, naprawilem sobie baterie w laptopie
<mateusz> 1st
<mateusz> mam takie pytanie... jest już nowe ubuntu ale nie ma jeszcze aktualizacji z 14.04 do 14.10?
<qermit> mateusz: a zaznaczyles zeby nie tylko LTSy aktualizowal?
<qermit> co masz w /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-25
<mateusz> qermit: robiłem ostatnio świeżą instalkę 14.04, i nie przypominam sobie żebym cokolwiek zmieniał, dzięki za info
<mateusz> znalezione, zmienione, działa ;)
<Wizard> No i zamontowałem dysk SSD i jakoś dupska nie urywa.
<Wizard> Który mi powiedział, że nie poznam komputera?
<jacekowski> a co to za ssd?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/10/16/2993ac60-7101-42d5-b976-f551787fb45d.jpg
<Wizard> Kingston Hyper-X 3K
<Wizard> Ashiren: Złe, poważne, rude koty :S
<Wizard> Mój mi zajął fotel, jak byłem pod prysznicem.
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/pjPyusE.jpg
<Ashiren> koty nie sa zle
<Ashiren> so niezrozumiane
<kretu> Wizard: w tej swojej atomowej zabawce zamontowałeś?
<Wizard> Tak :P
<Wizard> Co, strata kasy?
<kretu> tak
<kretu> przy tym procu to nie zauważysz róznicy
<kretu> zaleta taka, że ,mniej prądu ciągni dysk i mniej ciepła oddaje
<Wizard> Różnica jest, ale minimalna.
<Wizard> System szybciej wstaje, aplikacje szybciej się ładują.
<Wizard> Ale dupy nie urywa :)
<kretu> urwałoby jabyś miał sata3 i rozsądnego proca ;-]
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> W pracy mam i urywa.
<Wizard> Ubuntu wstaje kilka sekund do biurka.
<Wizard> Jeszcze można puderniczce ramę dorzucić
<Wizard> Tak, żeby chociaż miała 4G.
<Wizard> kretu: A jak bardzo mniej prądu?
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Wizard: zdupiłeś bo kingston to gunwo :(
<TheNumb> Trzeba było brać szajsunga
<Wizard> Ojezusmaryja, co ja teraz zrobię?
<Guest74988> mi z gruba do ekranu logowania ssd przelacza w jakies 3 sekundy
<Wizard> Dobrze, że tak się u mnie nie dzieje, bo bym się osrał.
<Guest74988> czemu
<Wizard> Za szybko, ja mam lokomocyjną!
<Guest74988> to fakt
<Guest74988> z HDD na SSD, to jak z PKP do TGV
<Wizard> Nie jechałem nigdy TGV.
<Guest74988> 575km/h
<Wizard> Co ty, one tak nie jeżdżą.
<Wizard> 120-150 góra.
<Guest74988> jezdza normalnie ponad 500
<Guest74988> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TGV
<Guest74988> tez nie jechalem, zeby nie bylo :)
<Wizard> Czemu nie piszesz pliterek? Nie umiesz skonfigurować Ubuntu?
<Guest74988> bo za życie takie krótkie
<TheNumb> Guest74988: pls
<TheNumb> Mi więcej czasu zajmuje pisanie bez pliterek.
<Guest74988> oj nie ten klawisz
<Guest74988> pisze z klawy gdzie niektóre przyciski nie działają
<Guest74988> albo trzeba klika razy wcisnąć
<Wizard> Szewc w dziurawych butach chodzi.
<Guest74988> nie po prostu olej na laptopa wylałem :<
<TheNumb> Guest74988: czas kupić nową.
<Guest74988> mam bez przewodową
<Guest74988> ale przyzwyczajony jestem już do tej wysepkowej
<TheNumb> chyba wyspowej
<Guest74988> no chyba tak
<TheNumb> Zasrany windows. Instaluje teraz aktualizacje i wiatrak w laptopie wszedł na wyższe obroty.
<Guest74988> niesamowite
<Wizard> TheNumb: Używasz protez, to masz.
<TheNumb> Wizard: ubuntu nie przejdzie
<Wizard> Bo gdyż?
<TheNumb> Coś jest zepsute w kernelu i wiatrak zapitala.
<TheNumb> Bez i8kutils nie da się przeżyć.
<TheNumb> Wszędzie indziej jest ok.
<TheNumb> fetory i inne syfolinuksy
<Guest74988> o wiedze użytkownik della
<TheNumb> Widzę, że w Polsce wróciła 12% zniżka edukacyjna na maki.
<TheNumb> Chyba się zastanowię ;]
<Guest74988> też mam często problem z wiatrakiem
<TheNumb> Guest74988: gunwiany bios
<TheNumb> W sumie to bardziej SMM
<Wizard> TheNumb: Heh, Apple kładzie do tych laptopów jakieś przedpotopowe procesory
<Guest74988> myślisz, że upgrade biosu by coś dało?
<TheNumb> Guest74988: wątpię
<TheNumb> Wizard: czy ja wiem
<TheNumb> haslele są
<TheNumb> Intel jeszcze nie wypuścił broadwella
<Wizard> Dwurdzeniowe i7 w Air.
<TheNumb> Air to gunwo.
<TheNumb> Mnie interesuje tylko pro
<TheNumb> Poprzedni który miałem był ok poza matrycą.
<TheNumb> 5 168,46 zł
<TheNumb> Trochę smutek.
<Guest74988> maca miałeś?
<Wizard> Ja już dziękuję za te cuda.
<TheNumb> Guest74988: miałeś.
<TheNumb> Rozdzielczość matrycy 1280x800 ssie.
<TheNumb> Teraz mam w laptopie 1920x1080 i nie wyobrażam sobie mieć mniejszej.
<Guest74988> ja mam 1366x768 na 13,3"
<Wizard> Ja mam 1024x600 na 10"
<Guest74988> i pewnie podobna wadę wzroku ;p
<Guest74988> to już bym wolał tableta
<Guest74988> fullHD by było przynajmniej
<TheNumb> tablet
<TheNumb> gunwo
<Guest74988> ale linuxa można wgrać
<TheNumb> no chyba nie
<Wizard> Większość ma Linuksa.
<Guest74988> nie mowie o andku
<Guest74988> kiedys widzałem osobiście ubuntu na tablecie
<Guest74988> albo to był debian
<Guest74988> tylko sporo rzeczy nie działało
<Wizard> Android jest wporzo.
<Wizard> Tylko ten taki domyślny.
<Wizard> Bo te syfki samsungowe i sonowe to są jakieś koślawce drutowane na kolanie.
<Dread> no
<Guest74988> jakies nakładki na androida?
<Dread> a na co to komu
<TheNumb> Wizard: mototrola ma najlepszego androida.
<Wizard> Guest74988: Chodzi o to, że ten domyślny ekran i paski wszelakie są dość wygodne i sensowne.
<Wizard> A jak się za to biorą azjatyccy mistrzowie projektowania GUI, to się połapać nie można :D
<Guest74988> TheNumb: do tego i8kutils'a to jakis domyślny config wystarczy?
<TheNumb> Guest74988: niebardzo
<TheNumb> Ja musiałem naklepać swój niestety.
<Guest74988> uuu
<TheNumb> Chociaż w gętó i parchu nie potrzebowałem w ogóle i8kutils
<TheNumb> Nie wiem z czego to wynika.
<TheNumb> Moduły w kernelu te same... ;/
<Guest74988> a jakiego masz procka? :>
<TheNumb> http://ark.intel.com/pl/products/67356/Intel-Core-i7-3612QM-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz-rPGA
<TheNumb> Guest74988: zmień ten nick na normalny ;x
<TheNumb> Bo zaraz sobie zarejestruję m477 i już nigdy go nie będziesz miał.
<Guest74988> to mam trochę bardzo okrojoną wersję
<TheNumb> Guest74988: instaluj KDE
<TheNumb> Nie pożałujesz
<Guest74988> wlasnie przesiadlem sie z KDE
<Guest74988> i jestem świeżo po formacie
 * Wizard zainstalował Elementary
<Wizard> Fajowe.
<Guest74988> TheNumb: zarejestrowany mam tylko hasla nie pamietam
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Freenode ma przypominanie na pocztę.
<Guest74988> takie życie jaki rap
<Wizard> Rap to gówno.
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> Wizard++
<TheNumb> Wizard: e19?
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> A co to jest e19?
<TheNumb> a, elementary
<TheNumb> nie elnlightenment
<TheNumb> enlightenment*
<TheNumb> Wizard: w fetorze 22 chcą mieć elementary (:
<TheNumb> Swojego czasu miałem samo galawm w parchu.
<Wizard> Ale to nie tylko Gala, oni to nazywają Pantheon, to jest całe gnomowate GUI.
<TheNumb> wiem, wiem
<TheNumb> ale ja miałem samo wm ;-)
<TheNumb> elementary też używałem... kilka dni
<Wizard> :P
<Guest74988> a to nie jest platne?
<Wizard> Nie?
<TheNumb> Wizard: nad freyą bym się zastanowił
<TheNumb> Ale stare bazujące na 12.04... nie ;-)
<Wizard> Hmm, stare działa i robi to dobrze.
<Wizard> Freja ciągle jest w fazie beta i jeszcze sporo brakuje.
<TheNumb> nie u mnie
<TheNumb> za stare jak na mój sprzęt
<Wizard> No to freja bazuje na ostatnim LTS.
<TheNumb> nawet HWE nie pomaga
<Guest74988> a faktycznie tylko sugeruja zeby zaplacic ;
<Wizard> :(
<Guest74988> ;p
<TheNumb> Guest74988: w ubuntu też sugerują
<Guest74988> nie zauwazyłem
<Wizard> Można zapłacić, jak komu wola.
<TheNumb> To otwórz oczy.
<Wizard> 10$ to nie jest jakoś dużo.
<TheNumb> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.10&architecture=amd64
<Guest74988> pytanie czy będę używał
<TheNumb> To nie jest istotne
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Dobre projekty trzeba wspierać.
<Ashiren> TheNumb: dokladnie. https://www.archlinux.org/donate/
<Guest74988> Wizard: to elementary zainstalowałeś tylko dla DE?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: chyba nie.
<TheNumb> arch linux to rak
<TheNumb> Takie są fakty :(
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<TheNumb> Ashiren: nie ty tylko Pan.
<Wizard> Guest74988: Tak.
<TheNumb> I władca.
<Wizard> Archlinux to syf.
<TheNumb> tak
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, dobre jest w nim to, że nóbów trzyma z daleka.
<TheNumb> i rak
<Guest74988> zainstalowałem xubuntu ale coś mi nie leży
<Guest74988> toporne jeśli chodzi o zarządzanie oknami
<Wizard> Idę pograć
<TheNumb> Guest74988: xfce takie jest
<TheNumb> Guest74988: spróbuj jakieś awesome3 albo inne i3
<Guest74988> chyba awesome
<Guest74988> probowałem
<TheNumb> A i3?
<Guest74988> nie
<Guest74988> dwm chcialem zainstalowac ale jestem za tepy by configa skonfigurowac
<Guest74988> to elementary bardzo bardzo jak gnome wyglada
<TheNumb> Guest74988: no popatrz... bazuje na technologiach gnome :D
<TheNumb> gtk, vala, libmutter
<Guest74988> TheNumb: to po co przeplacac i nie zainstalowac ubuntu?
<TheNumb> jak przepłacać? :|
<Guest74988> wiem ze bazuje na gnome
<TheNumb> I nie rozumiem pytania z woobuntu.
<Guest74988> po co instalowac elementary jak mozna ubuntu, skoro wygladaja tak samo
<Guest74988> o juz sie zainstalowalo na VM'ce
<TheNumb> Guest74988: nie wyglądają tak samo
<Guest74988> aa bo ubuntu teraz unity jako nakladka na gnome3
<Guest74988> ma
<TheNumb> nie do końca
<TheNumb> W ubuntu masz głównie aplikacje z gnome 3.
<TheNumb> Samo unity ma niewiele wspólnego z gnome.
<Guest74988> ale jako DE
<Guest74988> chyba bede co 2 dni formata robił bo nie moge się zdecydować
<TheNumb> instaluj windowsa
<Guest74988> mam zainstalowanego to mi zadnych sterownikow nie instaluje
<Guest74988> i nie moge nawet z siecia sie polaczyc...
<Guest74988> 1 port usb dziala nie wiedziec czemu
<Guest74988> nie wiem czy to zasluga della
<TheNumb> Guest74988: a który windoz?
<Guest74988> 7
<TheNumb> Bo mi 8.1 wykrywa wszystko.
<TheNumb> Z 7 były jajka.
<Guest74988> są
<Guest74988> niby najlepszy
<Guest74988> łyndołs
<TheNumb> linuks gunwo
<TheNumb> tylko mac os x
<Guest74988> duzo od usera zalezy
<Guest74988> to jak za cebule trzykrotnie przeplacać
<Guest74988> TheNumb: to i3 ciężkie w obsłudze jest?
<TheNumb> Guest74988: nie.
<Guest74988> tak np w porownaniu do awesome
<TheNumb> i3 jest idiotoodporne
<TheNumb> w porównaniu
<Guest74988> o coś dla mnie
<TheNumb> http://i3wm.org/
<Guest74988> widze
<TheNumb> Masz nawet repo dla bubuntu
<Guest74988> wlasnie szukam
<Guest74988> ano jest
<TheNumb> Chociaż w 14.10 jest i tak najnowsze i3
<Guest74988> lepiej z repo brac?
<nvll> jeden chuj
<TheNumb> im nowsza wersja tym lepiej
<TheNumb> W 14.10 masz najnowszą.
<Guest74988> ja uzywam tylko LTS'ów
<TheNumb> słabeusz :D
<TheNumb> Chociaż 14.10 jest ciulowate ;/
<TheNumb> Z drugiej strony, potrzebuję kernela nowszego niż 3.13
<nvll> to zainstaluj nowszy kernel na 14.04
<nvll> co za problem
<TheNumb> nvll: a taki, że później moduły nie chcą się budować.
<m477> zainstalowałem to i3
<m477> jeszcze bardziej okrojone niz awesome
<m477> przynajmniej twinview idzie szybko zrobic
<m477> nie to co w kde
<m477> TheNumb: nawet spoko to i3 jak na tiling'a, tylko troche 'menu' bieda
<m477> chyba ze mozna napisac ;D
<m477> chyba za stary jestem na to
<TheNumb> m477: dmenu zaunstaluj
<TheNumb> zainstaluj*
<m477> i3 - metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar) - powinno byc
<m477> czy o innym mowisz
<TheNumb> co innego
<TheNumb> Chyba, że menu to dmenu :D
<TheNumb> Zobacz w zależnościach.
<TheNumb> m477: w suckless-tools jest dmenu
<m477> ale np przelaczanie okien mi tylko w 1 strone dzialo na 2 monitorach
<TheNumb> Tego nie wiem.
<drathir> bry...
<m477> a w tych gnomowatych DE nie mozna miec wielu wirtualnych pulpitów
<m477> bo nie widze
<drathir> lewe ctrl+alt prawo/lewo?
<TheNumb> m477: jak nie można?
<TheNumb> :D
<m477> na virtualnej maszynie  nie dziala
<TheNumb> bo nie masz akceleracji 3d włączonej
<TheNumb> Pewnie potrzebuje
<m477> a no faktycznie są
<m477> chyba pokusze sie na to elementary ;x i ****
<m477> i przyokazji winde8 sprobuje zainstalowac
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/46xdcdl.jpg
<gregorijus> witam. Zrobiłem upgrade do ubuntu 14.10, a teraz mi pendrajwa nie pozwala otworzyć :D
<gregorijus> więc można czymś uleczyć to, że nie ładuje mi pendrajwa po upgrade do 14.10?
<mati75> mtree, gjm, drathir sprawa jest
<mati75> <drathir> mac moze i ciekawie wyglada, ale jednak za to cene co wolaja to drogo troche moim zdaniem...
<mati75> <mtree> drathir: dla samego systemu warto
<mati75> <mtree> mac to nie tylko sprzet i obudowa :P
<mati75> <gjm> to orientacja seksualna
<mati75> czeka na bashu, wywalić?
<TheNumb> Znalazłem już jedną rzecz zepsutą w 14.10
<drathir> mati75: mac-i jak dla mnie moze lepszym rozwiazaniem od winzgrozy,ale i tak nie warto...
<TheNumb> drathir: jak niewarto?
<drathir> bo mac to mac ;p
<TheNumb> Ja spierdzielam spowrotem na os x jak mi padnie ten dell.
<gjm> lol
<gjm> niech se będzie xD
<TheNumb> linuks to gówno
<TheNumb> nadaje się tylko na serwery
<TheNumb> : D
<gregorijus> pochodziłem tak sobie po forumach międzynarodowych i zrozumiałem, że 14.10 to jeden wielki problem i rozwiązania dla mojej biedy nie ma...
<gregorijus> :(
<TheNumb> W 14.10 zepsuli czytnik kart wbudowany w laptopa.
<TheNumb> Brakuje modułu :F
<mati75> 14.10 to wersja testowa
<TheNumb> bardzo
<mati75> więc nawet błędów nie naprawiali
<TheNumb> Chyba pierwszy raz bym został w 14.04
<gregorijus> a na omgubuntu było podane jako stable czy coś tam
<Dread> ja to bym ubuntu wywalił
<TheNumb> Dread: a co innego? ;/
<TheNumb> Żadna inna dystrybucja nie działa.
<Dread> TheNumb: cokolwiek, może być nawet srarch :D
<gjm> derplinux
<Dread> kozio
<gregorijus> czemu mi pendrajwa nie pozwala otworzyc?
<gregorijus> może jakąś komendę do zobaczenia prpblemu?
<gjm> you shall not pass
<TheNumb> gregorijus: zobacz w dmesgu czy w ogóle wykrywa urządzenie
<drathir> mati75: ale taka prawda mac-i maja bebechy przycinane pod os z tego co pamietam...
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/1498569/
<gjm> wykrywa
<TheNumb> drathir: raczej w drugą stronę
<drathir> TheNumb: a co powiesz o bsd?
<TheNumb> bsd jest dobre
<gregorijus> not authorized to perform operation
<TheNumb> przynajmniej nie GNUwno
<Dread> >co powiesz o bsd
<TheNumb> GNU to rak
<gjm> gregorijus: a odpal nautilusa z sudo
<TheNumb> gregorijus: to ten pendrive który niby ma mieć 16 GB? :D
<drathir> TheNumb: bsd pracuje nad wspieraniem podzespolow podobno ostro i nie jest juz tak jak kiedys...
<TheNumb> A tak na serio to ile on miał? 4?
<TheNumb> drathir: dalej nie ma wsparcia dla mojej grafiki
<gregorijus> TheNumb, nie
<TheNumb> Zobaczymy co w freebsd 11
<gregorijus> gjm nie ma go kiedy odpalam przez sudo nautilusa
<drathir> TheNumb: a z ciekawosci to ztara jakas czy nowa ta karta?
<drathir> stara*
<TheNumb> drathir: dość nowa.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Dwa lata już ma.
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> no fakt juz powinna raczej byc wspierana...
<TheNumb> nie jest
<TheNumb> radeony z serii 7700 dalej dupa
<TheNumb> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Tested_hardware_matrix
<drathir> ale z linuxa na bsd gdyby byla taka potrzeba w moim przypadku daloby raze przejsc...
<TheNumb> Ja chciałem
<TheNumb> niestety nie da rady na razie
<drathir> choc fakt faktem, ze pewnych rzeczy by mi brakowalo...
<gregorijus> gjm?
<drathir> chociazby pacmana i aur... ale podobno pacman jest pod bsd tez, wiec moze daloby sie to jakos zlagodzic...
<TheNumb> po co pacman w bsd?
<TheNumb> _,
<TheNumb> drathir: https://archbsd.net/
<gregorijus> ech...
<gregorijus> a downgrade pomoże?
<drathir> TheNumb: tez slyszalem, le nie wiem w jakim stopniu to jest uzywalne dopracowane...
<TheNumb> gunwo
<TheNumb> gregorijus: downgrade raczej słabo wychodzi
<TheNumb> Prędzej reinstall
<gregorijus> ale d*pa - przez odtwarzanie pendrajwa...
<gregorijus> naprawdę nie ma żadnego leku na to?
<TheNumb> pewnie jest
<gjm> SOA#1
<gjm> ale to nie ubuntu :>
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> bo arh się nie psuje
<TheNumb> lolololo~
<gregorijus> czyli musze przeinstalowac system?
<TheNumb> gregorijus: wątpię. Zapytaj co możesz z tym zrobić na askubuntu.com
<TheNumb> Ew. możesz przejrześ bugi na launchpadzie
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/H6rfYKu.jpg
<TheNumb> Ashiren: zrób tak ze swoimi
<Ashiren> :c
<szkodnica> bastetmilo, :)
<bastetmilo> szkodnica: :)
<m477> jest sens robic partycje swap na dysku ssd, czy wrazie potrzeby uzyc poprostu np swapspace?
<nvll> zależy ile masz i ile zamierzasz używać
<nvll> ramu ofc
<Dread> >swap
<Dread> .-.
<m477> 8gb
<m477> ale czesto brakuje
<m477> jak np wirtualki odpalam etc
<drathir> swapu nigdy za wiele , ale polecan przydzielic 2G i dodawac w miare potrzeby wiecej...
<m477> + jak nie zrobie swapu to nie bede mogl usypic systemu
<m477> swapspacem?
<m477> czy jako oddzielna partycje
<drathir> w pliku nawet wystarczy...
<m477> aha czyli nie ma potrzeby robienia przy instalacji rozumiem
<drathir> jak Ci wap zajmie szybciej zwalniac bloki po 1G np anizeli jeden z 4G wielkoscia..
<drathir> swap*
<m477> nie rozumiem
<drathir> m477: /me nie robi na partycji woli w pliku tym bardziej, ze full encrypted os...
<m477> zrozumiale
<m477> chodzilo mi bardziej o kwestie wydajnosci takiego rozwiazania
<drathir> czy ja wiem w sumie to raczej i tak predkosc dysku ciagle chyba najwazniejsza, ale nie robilem testow...
<drathir> a tamto w sensie jak Ci cos caly swap zajmuje, a zwolni sie ram to szybciej wymusic migracje ze swap-a usuwajac 1G czesc zwapa to wtedy wymusi sie przeniesienie danych do ramu i mozna po tym spowrotem podmatowac ten 1G swapa i nie bedzie uzywany...
<drathir> z 4G swapa w jednym kawalku tak sie nie da...
<drathir> jak sie ma np tylko 4G ramu...
<m477> ale troche zabawy jest
<m477> z tym jest z tego co mowisz
<jacekowski> m477: swap w pliku pod linuxem jest mniej wiecej tak samo szybki jak normalny
<jacekowski> bo nie uzywa normalnego mechanizmu VFS
<jacekowski> swapoplik dziala na zasadzie takiej ze system plikow dostarcza liste blokow do ktorych kernel moze pisac
<jacekowski> i jest to od tego momentu robione z pominieciem VFS
<jacekowski> jedyne co ze plik moze byc pofragmentowany a swapopartycja nie
<jacekowski> dlatego systemy plikow takie jak BTRFS nie potrafia swapoplikow
<m477> i jak jest pofragmentyowany to wtedy wolniej dziala, jak sie domyslam?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale to tez zalezy jak bardzo
<jacekowski> bo jak masz 1GB swap w 2 kawalkach to nie jest to problemem
<jacekowski> jak w 1000 to juz moze byc
<m477> a taki swap na linuxie bedzie porownywalny z czyms takim
<m477> http://superuser.com/questions/742765/is-it-beneficial-to-enable-rapid-mode-on-a-samsung-solid-state-drive
<m477> jezeli chodzi o efektywnosc
<m477> 1000 czego?
<m477> jacekowski: ^?
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/uEYYEsK.jpg
<jacekowski> m477: 1000 fragmentow
<jacekowski> np. cos takiego
<jacekowski> root@jacekowski:~# filefrag /opt/zimbra/db/data/ibdata1
<jacekowski> /opt/zimbra/db/data/ibdata1: 850 extents found
<m477> jacekowski: ale czego
<jacekowski> pliku
<m477> moglbys tak pochłopsku wytlumaczyc?
<jacekowski> wiesz na czym polega fragmentacja systemu plikow?
<m477> ale ja pytam o ten rapaid mode
<m477> jacekowski: http://superuser.com/questions/742765/is-it-beneficial-to-enable-rapid-mode-on-a-samsung-solid-state-drive
<jacekowski> to pewnie jakies hacki na cache systemowe
<m477> taki ram na dysku
<m477> chodzi mi o to czy to cos 'wow' czy ala swap
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie ram na dysku
<jacekowski> w druga strone
<m477> aha czyli jak zrobie swapa to bedzie porownywalnie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest cos zupelnie innego
<jacekowski> rapid mode cachuje zawartosc dysku w ramie
<jacekowski> tzn. modyfikuje domyslne zachowanie systemu
<jacekowski> bo system robi to i tak
<jacekowski> rapid mode tylko zmienia tylko co jest cachowane
<m477> czyli  to tak jakby w druga strone dziala?
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<m477> w ogole 1 slysze zeby SSD mialy catch'e
<jacekowski> maja
<jacekowski> ale to nie o tym mowa
<m477> tak
<jacekowski> to jest cache systemowe
<m477> aha
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, zarzadzane przez system operacyjny
<jacekowski> kazde urzadzenie blokowe to ma
<jacekowski> napisz sobie "free -m"
<m477> i ten rapid mode duzo daje?
<m477> no ale jak juz dysk sam w sobie jest SSD...
<m477> to i tak sam w sobie juz śmiga
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nic nie daje
<jacekowski> rapid mode NIE DODAJE NIC NOWEGO
<m477> czyli  to taki chwyt marketingowy
<jacekowski> rapid mode modyfikuje tylko domyslne zachowanie standardowych wbudowanych mechanizmow systemu operacyjnego
<jacekowski> teoretycznie przyspieszajac niektore rzeczy, wedlug testow, pogarsza wyniki
<m477> zgrubsza
<m477> 'daje' w sensie mi chodzilo o poprawe szybkosci
<jacekowski> nic nie daje
<jacekowski> w sensie, wedlug testow pogarsza
<m477> takiego o to  magiczny wykres znalazlem w datasheetcie, chyba ze to malo istotny parametr http://i.imgur.com/sqRb7l4.png
<jacekowski> z dupy wykres
<m477> rozumiem
<jacekowski> bo bez rapid ten dysk potrafi duzo wiecej
<m477> aha czyli tak wlasciwie to nic nie trace korzystajac z niego pod linuxem
<jacekowski> nie
<drathir> jacekowski: a pofragmentowanie na ext4 tez wystepuje?
<m477> 'nie' w sensie zgadzasz sie ze mna?
<jacekowski> drathir: tak
<m477> bo to dwuznacznie brzmi
<jacekowski> m477: w sensie ze nic nie tracisz
<m477> ok thx
<jacekowski> drathir: kazdy system plikow sie fragmentuje
<jacekowski> drathir: niezaleznie czy to windows czy linux
<jacekowski> drathir: rozne polityki alokacji miejsca wplywaja na to jak bardzo i na ile to szkodliwe
<jacekowski> drathir: ale linuxowe systemy plikow fragmentuja sie tak samo dobrze jak kazde inne
<jacekowski> drathir: a ZFS to jest dopiero pofragmentowany
<drathir> jacekowski: a to dobrze wiedziec, a jak z defragmentatorami pod linuxem trzeba czegos uzywac czy kernel/system plikow ma cos wbudowanego do tego?
<m477> Wizard: ping
<drathir> btw lol ale smiesznie wyglada nowa ikonka xfce4 od zarzadzania energia...
<jacekowski> niektore systemy plikow maja mechanizmy defragmentacji
<jacekowski> wiekszosc nie ma
<jacekowski> ext4 nie ma
<jacekowski> sa rozne narzedzia ktore defragmentuja w userlandzie
<jacekowski> po prostu kopiujac plik
<jacekowski> ale ma to powazne wady
<drathir> to dlatego me nie kojarzyl, zeby sie defragmentowalo ext4... a takie zabiegi warto robic czy nie oplaca sie, nie odczuwalna roznica?
<jacekowski> na ssd nie ma to znaczenia
<drathir> jacekowski: no tak fakt w teori tam dostep do kazdego miejsca powinien byc ten sam...
<drathir> jacekowski: bez urazy i nie zebym sie podlizywal czy cos, ale Ty powinienes byc nauczycielem moim zdaniem, bo swietnie tlumaczysz...
<gregorijus> na askubuntu też słabo wiedzą...
<gregorijus> co ciekawe, gparted niby jest na kompie, a nie reaguje na kliknięcia...
<Ashiren> and last but not least https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8345979136/h912210FD/
<Ashiren> btw. pamietajcie o zmianie czasu
<Ashiren> obai
<szkodnica> zmiana czasu?
<szkodnica> to dzisiaj?
<Ashiren> jutro
<drathir> dzisiaj,dzisiaj hrhr
#ubuntu-pl 2014-10-26
<Guest13082> czemu wszyscy poszli? :(
<gregorijus> witam, może ktoś pomyślał, dlaczego 14.10 nie daje dostępu do załadowanego pendriwa? :D
<gregorijus> bo już mam minta na dvd i wywalę s***syna z harda :D
<Wizard> Siema
<Wizard> szkodnica: Cześć!
<Wizard> Kopę lat.
<doomdwa> czesc! zainstalowalem mojej dziewczynie najnowsza wersje adobe flash na 64bit ubuntu ale nie mozna uruchomic na fb jednej z kilku gier, why?
<gregorijus> jak uruchomić pendrive jako root?
<nvll> xD
<gregorijus> nie śmiesznie, na 14.10 nawet update od root idzie
<gregorijus> a pendriwe żelazo widzi, a programy nie udostępniają mi żadnego podejścia
<doomdwa> kurwa mac :P
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-19
<kazimiera> hallo:)
<kazimiera> ktos wie czy jest jakas apka na androida do ktorej wpisywaloby sie kalenarz imprez i uzytkownicy mogliby korzystac wygodniej niz np przez strone www. Albo czy trudno napisac taka apke? Prosze o krotki wyklad ;) Jesli ktos ma chwilke.
<firemark> panie, rano jest
<firemark> przyjdź pan wieczorem
<kazimiera> w takim razie prosze nie na wspolnym. Powinno do mnie dojsc ;)
<kazimiera> spadam
<gjm> 10:11 < kazimiera> w takim razie prosze nie na wspolnym. Powinno do mnie dojsc  ;)
<gjm> co
<firemark> szycha :-)
<drathir> bry...
<Bonn333> Witam.
<Ashiren> witaj
<firemark> dzisiaj będę miły, witaj
<jacekn> witaj
<drathir> witam...
<d42> witajcie :333
<Bodzioslaw> cześć daz
<Bodzioslaw> co tam
<Ashiren> :9 jest krocej
<TheNumb> d42: sisiorku
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: od keidy javowiec martwi sie o dlugosc i uzyte znaki? :D
<firemark> od kiedy zepsuł mu się klawisz Tab
<sysek> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-21
<drathir> bry...
<jacekn> hej
<Lakii> [;
<firemark> witam
<sysek> umieralnia :D
<jacekn> bo wszyscy odswierzaja www.ubuntu.com czekajac na nowa wersje ;)
<sysek> to ma wyjsc?
<jacekn> no jak co pol roku
<sysek> no to wiem, ale ja używam tylko rolling release
<sysek> więc
<jacekn> troche jak development release w Ubuntu ale to nie wszystkim pasuje
<firemark> jacekn: odświeżają*
<sysek> hm
<sysek> bawił się ktoś tun/tap ?
<sysek> chce sprawdzić czy to w ogole działa
<sysek> ale nie wiem jak
<TheNumb> jacekn: a to nie jutro?
<TheNumb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<TheNumb> jutro.
<TheNumb> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntu
<jacekn> TheNumb: no jutro ale juz moze sie nie moga doczekac wszyscy :)
<mati75> przecież już można zaktualizować
<mati75> ale czy wstanie to nie wiem
<firemark> jacekn: a co z nowym ubuntu?
<jacekn> firemark: a nic takiego, sysek powiedzial ze umieralnia to zazartowalem ze ludzie czekaja na ubuntu a nie siedza na ircu
<firemark> heh
<gjm> czekają, aż się zbootuje
<TheNumb> to nie arch
<TheNumb> że musisz czekać czy się zbootuje
<TheNumb> <:
<sysek> mogliby w końcu zrobić ubuntu rolling release
<marcinlawnik> ale po co?
<sysek> nie będzie się lepiej używało?
<marcinlawnik> raczej nie, wolę zwalczać breaking changes raz na pół roku/rok jak jest release, a nie co chwilunię.
<sysek> a upgrade z wersji do wersji dziala, czy dalej nie?
<d42> nie xD
<marcinlawnik> a jakoś nie robiłem ostatnio, bo przesiadłem się na Win, a na serwerach był 12.04. W tym tyg przesiadka na 14.04, ale u innego providera, więc tylko dane do skopiowania. Jezu, jaki tar jest wybredny
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-22
<jacekn> sysek: juz od baardzo dawna upgrade Ubuntu dziala, nie pamietam dokladnie ale chyba od 9.10 juz tak jade na desktopie
<jacekn> na lapku od 12.10 chyba i poki co zero problemow
<sysek> jacekn: do czasu :P
<jacekn> mozliwe ale poki cos dziala bezproblemowo to czemu mialbym nie robic uaktualnien
<sysek> no też prawda :)
<sysek> o. nowe pakiety w opensuse
<jacekn> moje ubuntu to ma z 5 nowych pakietow na sekunde, wlasnie sprawdzilem tcpdumpem ;)
<sysek> no już się nie chwal :P
<dweller> >działa
<dweller> upgrade wypierdala wszystkie paczki po za domyslnymi dla metapaczki
<dweller> zostaja tylko konfigi
<dweller> przynajmniej jeżeli o server chodzi
<sysek> dlatego tylko rolling release
<jacekn> strasznie to dziwne. Masz buga do tego ciekaw jestem co jest nie team
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> miałem kiedyś fajny konfig conky
<sysek> z forum
<sysek> ale za cholere już go tam nie ma..
<sysek> tzn jest, ale screenów nie ma, więc nawet nie wiem który to konfig
<gjm> >conky
<gjm> why would you even
<Ashiren> because its odd
<sysek> a co w tym dziwnego ?
<d42> [RICING INTENSIFIES]
<sysek> okej
<sysek> spoko
<Spaulding> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t35.0-12/12177453_10153698369179695_489144249_o.jpg?oh=c2b382f4cc420fdc8c4d29bf49c25df1&oe=562B24A0 ;)
<Spaulding> ktory to dorabia na boku? :>
<sysek> :o
<TheNumb> Spaulding: patrzę na to: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8FIdV3FT-o
<TheNumb> i oczom nie wierzę :D
<sysek> uuu panie
<TheNumb> d42: arch to kupa
<sysek> anonimowy skaner serwera
<TheNumb> nom
<TheNumb> kupuje
<Spaulding> TheNumb: o panie
<Spaulding> co to za haxxy?
<TheNumb> Spaulding: no z tego maila co dostałeś
<TheNumb> :D
<Spaulding> z miejsca mi sie przypomnialo delphi
<TheNumb> czy tam zalinkowałeś
<Spaulding> ku... a ja nawet tam nie kliknalem
<Spaulding> zrobilem screena i juz beke mialem
<Spaulding> delhi 8 czy 9 i 2005 rok
<Spaulding> delphi***
<TheNumb> Spaulding: lolcontent na tej stronie niezły
<Spaulding> ale z tego co widzialem to dalej cos w tym ludki koduja
<Spaulding> hm
<Spaulding> az chyba sie pobawie w lekkie pen testy
<Spaulding> i zobaczymy co z tym hackor.pl jest
<Spaulding> woo kur...
<Spaulding> sa tacy pro ze maja 2 wpisy A
<Spaulding> ❯ host -t a hackor.pl
<Spaulding> hackor.pl has address 104.18.45.98
<Spaulding> hackor.pl has address 104.18.44.98
<Spaulding> :D
<Spaulding> aaa cloudflare panie
<Spaulding> informatycy... -.-"
<Spaulding> dobrze ze mam naglowki mailowe
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> tez przez jakies gowno
<sysek> hm. kurcze. dawno nic nie pisałem w django
<sysek> a miałem usiaśc i zrobić
<Spaulding> sysek: ja wlasnie rest'a katuje
<sysek> a sobie skręciłem zajebistego spliffa
<Spaulding> zeby backend robic
<sysek> i nie wiem co mam zrobić
<sysek> :D
<firemark> płacą ci za pisanie w jdnago?
<sysek> mi? nie :)
<sysek> sam dla siebie robię
<Spaulding> firemark: a placa Ci za jedzenie i sranie? nie ;p a jednak to robisz :D
<sysek> chciałbym w końcu wrzucic mojego "bloga" do siecie
<sysek> sieci
<sysek> ale musze postawić ngix
<Spaulding> sysek: napisalem bloga
<Spaulding> sysek: https://github.com/pananormalny/djangoblog
<Spaulding> masz
<Spaulding> markdown + pyhments
<sysek> bo nie wiem jak skonfigurować lighthttpd
<sysek> Spaulding: bardzo ładne
<firemark> Spaulding: what
<firemark> Spaulding: sranie jest przyjemne
<firemark> pisanie w django nie
<Spaulding> firemark: tl
<sysek> comit: 'działa' ;
<sysek> :D
<Spaulding> to ja wole sex lub jedzenie
<Spaulding> sysek: no a jak ;)
<Spaulding> jak robie dla siebie to zawsze takie commity
<sysek> spoko, spoko :D
<sysek> się śmieje
<sysek> a mam jeszcze wyjść zawieśc obiad dla dziewczyny
<sysek> ale jak się zjaram
<sysek> to misja może być ciężka
<Spaulding> sysek: logike viewsow sobie obadaj
<Spaulding> na generic views
<Spaulding> i elegancko szybko leci reszta
<firemark> [13:58:30]  Spaulding » jak robie dla siebie to zawsze takie commity
<firemark> no to pomysl, ze za 5 lat nie bedziesz robic
<Spaulding> firemark: od 3 lat juz nie robie dla siebie :D
<sysek> to wtedy będdzię działa - to po chuj drążyć?
<Spaulding> hehehe
<Spaulding> w sumie mi by diffy wystarczyly w commit logu
<TheNumb> sysek: proszę się wyrażać.
<firemark> s	hah
<firemark> sysek: *hah
<sysek> :D
<sysek> psują
<Spaulding> jeszcze 2h
<Spaulding> :D
<Spaulding> i fajrant
<sysek> TheNumb: ale tutaj nikogo nie ma
<Spaulding> i jutro piateczek, piatunio
<Spaulding> o a za tydzien w piatunio matki boskiej pienieznej
<Spaulding> ;)
<Spaulding> trolololo!
<sysek> Spaulding: ja mam co tydzień :P
<Spaulding> sysek: jak robisz na magazynie :D
<Spaulding> hehehe
<Spaulding> ja mam co msc
<Spaulding> tygodniowek nie mialem :(
<sysek> Spaulding: no robię na magazynie :P
<Spaulding> co tydzien spoko, wyplata
<Spaulding> tylko jak cos grubszego do kupna to i tak odlozyc trzeba
<firemark> sysek: jako admin?
<firemark> czy "migracja danych"
<Spaulding> firemark: na kontrakcie mozesz miec tygodniowki
<sysek> firemark: jeszcze wózkiem widłowym i chowam alkohol :P
<Spaulding> ale to bardziej w UK tak placa
<firemark> :P
<Spaulding> niz u nas
<sysek> jeżdzę*
<sysek> co ja napisałem
<sysek> to ja nie wiem
<firemark> Spaulding: dla pracy zdalnej to zachęcają co 2 tyg placic
<firemark> i to jest w sumie ciekawe
<Spaulding> a nie wiem
<Spaulding> z domu nie lubie
<sysek> może pogram w coś
<drathir> sysek: wydalo sie gdzie chowsz ^^
<drathir> chowasz*
<sysek> :D
<TheNumb> Welp, i tyle z mojego upgrejdu do 15.10 xD https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "FGLRX incompatible with kernel 4.2" [High,Confirmed]
<gjm> top ubuntu
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-23
<yecril71pl> Zagadka: Co to jest "Wpis tekstowy"
<yecril71pl> Wskazówka: Co to jest "Źródło wprowadzania"?
<Ashiren> input type?
<TheNumb> yecril71pl: możliwe, że było tłumaczone maszynowo.
<yecril71pl> Wprawia mię to w_ekstazę :-D
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/iL8NBrL.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-24
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/x19T8bf.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/vhrPUrv.jpg
<d42> :3
<firemark> wat? sobota?
<gjm> sobota, dzień kota
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OdamdeS.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/SiJDObN.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-10-25
<Ashiren> 1st
<plus10> dzień dobry
<Ashiren> uff zdazylem
<plus10> na głosowanie?
<Ashiren> na 1st
<plus10> aa :D
<firemark> Ashiren: brawo
<TheNumb> arch gnuj
<Nintendo> siema wsyztskim
<Nintendo> *wszystkim
<gjm> [']
<firemark> gjm: słyszałem ze tracisz robotę w byciu trollem
<gjm> tak, jutro jadę do sztumu
<gjm> było mi miło
<m477_> kiedy sa wybory
<firemark> za 4 lata
<m477_> dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-24
<pceuropa> czy jest jakis pro whois ? czy każdy pokazuje to samo ?
<pceuropa> adekwatnie IP
<gjm> Czom.
<pceuropa> Czom ? :)
<Ashiren> szalom
<xao_> bry
<Ashiren> nie
<gjm> Ashiren: https://media.giphy.com/media/l3vRaYh8ANgilKdnq/giphy.gif
<totalizator> poproszę jakąś rekomendację dobrego rutera na modem usb - bele taniej
<totalizator> oh, nie tutaj chciałęm napisać, well
<Ashiren> hm?
<Dread> ,_,
<gjm> totalizator: Ale zjebałeś…
<gjm> xD
<totalizator> tutaj znam tylko Was, a Wy nic nie wiecie, tyle wiem, więc wiesz
<gjm> Wiem, że nic nie wiesz.
<totalizator> Tyle w iedzieć
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-25
<mcd_> czesc
<mcd_> upgradowalem postgresa do wersji 9.6. teraz mam problem z zalogowaniem sie. wbilem do psql alterem zmienilem haslo. ciagle nic
<Voldenet> mcd_: napraw sobie, zwykle pomaga :D
<Voldenet> Jesli możesz wbić do psql i zmienić sobie hasło, a nie możesz się zalogować
<Voldenet> to możliwe, że user nie ma uprawnień do logowania się pewnymi credentialami z pewnego ip
<Voldenet> zwykle trzeba je nadać /celowo/
<probo> witam
<probo> podczas startowania linuxa dostaje taki oto komunikat
<probo> usb 1-3 device descriptor error -110
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-26
<totalizator> ale dostał
<BlessJah> jacekowski: rsync: Input/output error (5)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wsio z dyskami w porzadku? kojarze ze ostatnio tez cos bylo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: gdzie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: w dmesgu nie ma nic
<krisssss> hej
<krisssss> http://pasteboard.co/jIup1TwUb.png and http://pasteboard.co/jIvCeOXJy.png
<krisssss> mam taki problem, poproszę o wskazówki nie mogę sobie z tym poradzić
<rthdriblizer> krisssss, Error możesz olać
<rthdriblizer> udev nie potrafi podnieść wszystkich urządzeń
<rthdriblizer> ale ma timeout
<rthdriblizer> co się dzieje po 3 minutach?
<krisssss> zostaje komunikat http://pasteboard.co/jIup1TwUb.png
<krisssss> i nic dalej się nie dzieje
<rthdriblizer> krisssss, to jest livecd?
<rthdriblizer> czy zainstalowany system?
<krisssss> nie, zainstalowany system
<rthdriblizer> słuchaj, zrób tak
<rthdriblizer> odpal na tym komputerze/VMce liveCD
<rthdriblizer> zamontuj z poziomu livecd partycje, na której leży OS na dysku
<krisssss> ok
<krisssss> tam mam zfs
<rthdriblizer> znajdź plik, który odpowiada /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<rthdriblizer> pewnie to będzie jakiś /run/media/live/sda3/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<rthdriblizer> dodaj tam linijkę "blacklist pcspkr"
<rthdriblizer> w Ubuntu jet dracut?
<rthdriblizer> *jest
<rthdriblizer> tak to zmienisz
<rthdriblizer> odmontuj partycje i zresetuj maszynę
<rthdriblizer> i powiedz, czy coś się zmieniło
<krisssss> http://pasteboard.co/jIOaxXJdG.png
<rthdriblizer> tainted?
<rthdriblizer> instalowałeś jakieś dodatkowe moduły jądra?
<krisssss> ipmi jakiś czas temu
<krisssss> ipmitool ale restartowałem maszynę i działało
<krisssss> kilka dni temu
<rthdriblizer> a masz do wyboru odpalenie starszego jądra?
<krisssss> tak ale tam też to samo
<rthdriblizer> też tainted?
<krisssss> ??
<krisssss> zaraz zerknę
<rthdriblizer> no na twoim screenie
<rthdriblizer> jest 'tainted'
<rthdriblizer> to się samo nie dzieje
<rthdriblizer> chyba, że nie wiem czegoś na temat Ubuntu
<rthdriblizer> Client: HexChat 2.12.3 • OS: Microsoft Windows Server 2016 Datacenter (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         870  @ 2.93GHz (2.93GHz) • Memory: 16.0 GiB Total (7.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 3.3 TiB / 5.5 TiB (2.2 TiB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GT 430 • Uptime: 2d 0h 50m 1s
<krisssss> to proxmox
<krisssss> nie ubuntu
<krisssss> nie wiem na czym on stoi
<rthdriblizer> no i jak na tym starszym jądrze?
<rthdriblizer> to samo?
<krisssss> 4.4.19-1 i 4.4.6-1
<krisssss> to samo mam na starym
<krisssss> pomysły?
<krisssss> hallo?
<Ashiren> mhm
<krisssss>  http://pasteboard.co/jIup1TwUb.png and http://pasteboard.co/jIvCeOXJy.png
<krisssss> :)
<Ashiren> no widze i widze zes to zblacklistowal i masz jakies tainted
<Ashiren> i ja nie wiem co tu poradzic
<krisssss> no własnie nie robilem nic za bardzo
<krisssss> :/
<krisssss> ok
<Ashiren> samo sie zrobilo
<Ashiren> czy robiles jakis updae
<krisssss> no po restarcie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-27
<Jacek_> Siema, mam LXDE, przeszedłem on-line z 14.04 na 16.04 i mam takie coś podczas pobierania aktualizacji:
<Jacek_> E: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Jacek_> E: Nie udało się pobrać niektórych plików indeksu, zostały one zignorowane lub użyto ich starszej wersji.
<Jacek_> W jaki sposób to naprawić? Pewnie musze podmienić źródła, ale nie wiem na jakie
<Ashiren> wyglada na to ze xenial tam nie ma
<Ashiren> http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/programs-ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<Dread> Jacek_: wywal te ppa i tyle.
<Jacek_> ze źródeł wywalić? A stamtąd nie ciągnie innych aktualizacji przypadkiem?
<Ashiren> zaraz zaraz, ubuntu 17.04 to Z? co bedzie potem!?
<Dread> Ashiren: twoja śmierć.
<Dread> Jacek_: nie wiem, czy ciągnie, czy nie - to repo jest dla starszej wersji dystrybucji
<Dread> poza tym - wrzucanie ppa to jak nabijanie się na dildo zrobione z pręta stalowego i mówienie, że jest dobrze.
<Jacek_> coś Wam pokażę, 30 sekund
<gjm> inb4 beniz
<Jacek_> bo chcę się upewnić, b nie tylko ja korzystam z tego kompa
<Jacek_> http://pokaz.im/di-SFMK.jpg
<Jacek_> To mam zaznaczone, odfajczyć po prostu to co napisaliście?
<Dread> ta
<Jacek_> Dzięki
<Jacek_> reszta wygląda ok? Wiem, że dłubane tu było :)
<gjm> Phi
<gjm> Kurde, nie tu.
<Dread> Jacek_: tak.
<Jacek_> Ok, dzięki wielkie, odznaczam więc, życzę miłęgo prawie weekendu
<Jacek_> już jest ok, raz jeszcze dzięki
<Jacek_> pozdrawiam
<totalizator> aur/ghetto-skype-git poezja
<totalizator> dla każdego kto jest zmuszony używać skajpa
<totalizator> ludzie, znowu nie tutaj chciałem to napisać
<totalizator> musicie mnie przekonać, że poza tym, że siedzi tu gjm i dweller to też jest fajnie
<Ashiren> no wlasnie dlatego nie jest fajnie
<totalizator> >->o
<totalizator> ok
<totalizator> ale przecież gjm nawet ma kota a dweller lubi
<Ashiren> to moze byc
<dweller> :D
<probo> witam
<probo> kompiluje program ze zrodel
<probo> i chcialbym aby program szukal bibliotek nie w katalogu lib tylko wlasnym
<probo> co moge dodac do configure aby tak sie skompilowal?
<probo> --with-lib-path nie dziala
<rthdriblizer> probo, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13428910/how-to-set-the-environmental-variable-ld-library-path-in-linux
<probo> zrobilem tak
<probo> ale jak daje ldd nazwa programu
<probo> wywala mi ze szuka biliotek w lib64
<probo> chyba zle napisalem
<probo> chodzi mi o to aby tak skompilowac program aby sam juz wiedzial ze ma szukac bibliotek w odpowiednim katalogu
<probo> kazda proba rozny kombinacja dodania wlasnej sciezki podczas kompilacji konczy sie tym ze jak dam ldd nazwa programu caly czas daje /lib64/nazwa_biblioteki
<probo> a chcialbym aby ldd po kompilacji programu pokazal /nazwa_programu/lib64/nazwa_biblioteki
<Ashiren>  /nazwa_programu?
<Ashiren> jak sie zaczyna od / to jest katalog glowny
<probo> wiem
<Ashiren> masz program w katalogu glownym?
<probo> bedzie w /programs/nazwa_programu/lib
<probo> dokladnie
<probo> w ramach cikawosci i ekspeymetow proboje zmienic tradycyjny LFS i pozmieniac aby gdzie indziej program szukal bibliotek
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-28
<andrzejku_> wilczku jestes?
<TheNumb> andrzejku_: nie ma
<zasek> hejka
<zasek> co zrobic zeby mi instalka ubuntu16.10 poszła graficznie, bo nie chce sie załadowac,
<zasek> grafika nvidia geforce 980
<zasek> jakis błąd nouveanu wywala
<zasek> genialny ponysl TheNumb ;p
<TheNumb> wilczku jesteś?
<blabs> czesc mordeczki co popijacie w ten zacny piateczek? :]
<Ashiren> cos co szybko sciemnia oczy
<blabs> Ashiren: zdrowko kolezko :]
<TheNumb> blabs: czarną herbatę
<blabs> TheNumb: tez moze byc, a pradu nie dodajesz? :P
<Ashiren> afroamerykanska*
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> piwkowałem w pracy
<TheNumb> wystarczy
<blabs> herbata czarna mysli rozjasnia ehh czy ktos jeszcze pamieta takie piosenki... :P
<TheNumb> pewnie jakiś szajs
<blabs> TheNumb: fajna masz prace :]
<blabs> sud apt-get install alcoholic :]
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-29
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://wamiz.com/uploads/images/11053918_810671738985858_842232206865246307_n.jpg
<d42> :3
<gjm> A moja mnie właśnie atakuje.
<d42> a moj nie, bo nie ma mnie w domu
<d42> szach mat kocia kurwo xD
<gjm> d42: Nie kurwuj, bo BlessJah Cię dojedzie.
<gjm> oh, wait
<d42> ojojoj xD
<TheNumb> :1.5
<mati75> :1.9
<gjm> :3.14
<BlessJah> człowiek na chwile się odwróci
<BlessJah> gjm: jesteś tutaj dalej opem?
<gjm> Nie potrafisz sprawdzić?
<BlessJah> nie pytam o ChanServa, pytam czy jesteś dalej opem
<gjm> Jestem :>
<BlessJah> dobrze
<BlessJah> zachowuj się kulturalnie
<gjm> No nie,
<gjm> To jest dramat.
<gjm> :>
<Ashiren> sharing resources http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ajq6M2p_460sv.mp4
<gjm> xD
<d42> koci gil ,_,
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/HrzcI5Y.jpg
<d42> :3
<TheNumb> :1.5
<Ashiren> :3 http://wiedzoholik.pl/naukowcy-wykazali-ze-koty-potrafia-leczyc-ludzi/
<gjm> Ashiren:
<gjm> "Badania wykazały, że ludzie, którzy mają koty, żyją przeciętnie o pięć do dziesięciu lat dłużej niż ci, którzy nie mają w domu kota."
<gjm> :>
<martysia> czesc
<martysia> weszlam z live usb z ubuntu
<martysia> chce go zainstalowac obok preinstalowanego windows10
<martysia> poleccie mi jakis tutorial o partycjonowaniu - lepiej popartycjonowac dysk zanim zaczne instalowac z usb czy dopiero podczas instalacji?
<martysia> i jak moge podejrzec zanim zaczne instalowac jakie mam obecnie partycje?
<martysia> robic defragmentacje windowsa zanim zabiore sie za robote dalej?
<gjm> Odpal z USB i wejdź w tryb testowy.
<gjm> Powinno być GParted, a jak nie, to gnome-disk-utility.
<gjm> Czy jakoś tak.
<gjm> Dawno Ubuntu nie instalowałem.
<gjm> I po co defragmentować?
<rthdriblizer> gjm: żeby się dało więcej miejsca uciąć z NTFSowej partycji
<gjm> Bez sensu.
<gjm> Also, faktycha, jak preinstalowany to trochę lipa.
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14639657_656260384534257_3661925901900346453_n.jpg?oh=787b09ade79846a39db32e145b34a5f4&oe=58975030
<martysia> https://zapodaj.net/f5e02ea95196d.png.html
<jacekowski> rthdriblizer: o ile mi wiadomo gparted potrafi dane przenosic
<martysia> to moje partycje widoczne w gparted
<martysia> co teraz?
<jacekowski> rthdriblizer: wiec defragmentacja nie powinna byc potrzebna
<jacekowski> martysia: masz zrobiona kopie zapasowa danych?
<martysia> cos tam kiedys robilam
<rthdriblizer> jacekowski: zawsze diskmgmt.msc oferuje więcej miejsca do ucięcia jak partycja jest sformatowana, oparłem na tym moją teorię ;)
<gjm> Kiedyś, to trochę za późno.
<martysia> mam recovery disc (DVD) windowsa 10, mam klucz licencyjny i zgrane wiekszosc plikow
<gjm> Przy zmianie rozmiaru partycji coś może pójść nie tak.
<rthdriblizer> martysia: no to weź sda3 i ją skurcz
<jacekowski> czyli jesli cos pojdzie nie tak i dysk bedzie wykasowany do czysta bez mozliwosci odzyskania danych nie bedzie placzu?
<rthdriblizer> i tam wrzucisz ubuntu instalaorem
<martysia> placz zawsze bedzie
<martysia> plytke z recovery mam zrobiona
<martysia> ale w zyciu recovery sama nie robilam
<martysia> wiec pojecia nie mam jak sie za to ewentualnie zabrac
<martysia> zawsze wszystko sie udawalo
<rthdriblizer> płyty recovery są idiotoodporne
<rthdriblizer> zazwyczaj mają wielki button "przwróć do ustawień fabrycnzych"
<martysia> musze miec jakas kolejnosc ustawiona w biosie najpierw?
<martysia> zeby plytka zastartowala?
<martysia> poki co mam w kolejnosci 1. usb 2. uefi 3.hdd a plyty DVD jakos potem
<rthdriblizer> jak nie wystartuje to będziesz zmieniać do skutku :D
<rthdriblizer> to UEFI będzie źródłem problemów, coś czuję
<gjm> Ale Recovery to raczej nie Twoje pliki.
<rthdriblizer> secure boot itd
<rthdriblizer> Recovery to jest OS zazwyczaj
<gjm> No więc właśnie.
<rthdriblizer> da się zrobić Recovery z plikami i add. softem, gjm
<gjm> Wszystko się da.
<rthdriblizer> np Lenovo oferuje do tego wihajster
<rthdriblizer> który domyślnie robi WIM z user data
<rthdriblizer> WIM!
<gjm> Ale…
<gjm> 21:47 < martysia> ale w zyciu recovery sama nie robilam
<martysia> no nie no, plytke sama zrobilam
<martysia> uzywajac softu ktory acer mi oferowa
<martysia> l
<martysia> ale nie robilam podnoszenia systemu
<rthdriblizer> jak wszystko się totalnie spierdoli
<martysia> zrobilam jakis miesiac temu
<rthdriblizer> to można od biedy wziąć obraz z systemem od Microsoftu, legalnie, za darmo
<rthdriblizer> Media Creation Tool
<rthdriblizer> więc zrób kopie plików swoich, haseł itp
<gjm> Acer [']
<rthdriblizer> system zawsze się będzie jakoś dało przywrócić :D
<gjm> Przypomniał mi się mój.
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/10896422_644441028994161_2110099004798859022_o.jpg
<gjm> Tak naprawiłem złącze od ładowarki, że padły zawiasy i złącze touchpada.
<martysia> ej, a mam takie pytanie - jak stworzyc kilka partycji logicznych ?
<martysia> bo juz mam 4 partycje a potrzebuje kilka wiecej
<martysia> jest gdzies jakis manual po polsku?
<rthdriblizer> ech
<rthdriblizer> czwartapartycja będize logiczna
<rthdriblizer> i każda następna będzie jej częścią
<rthdriblizer> also, to ograniczenie z partycjami dalej istnieje na GPT?
<martysia> a juz nie?
<rthdriblizer> pytam się :D
<rthdriblizer> nie jestem pewny
<rthdriblizer> na MBR na pewno jest
<Bodzioslaw> na GPT są same podstawowe
<Bodzioslaw> :E
<Ashiren> ^_^ http://i.imgur.com/UFh78HV.png
#ubuntu-pl 2016-10-30
<martysia> czesc poratujcie mnie prosze
<martysia> jestem wlasnie na live cd z ubuntu
<martysia> ale gparted nie daje mi mozliwosci przeksztalcenia wolnej przestrzeni na dysku w partycje rozszerzona
<martysia> jest tylko opcja zrobienia z niej partycji podstawowej 4-ej
<gjm> Ja bym to zaorał i postawił od nowa.
<Dread> bo pewnie już masz partycje rozszerzoną.
<martysia> nie mam
<martysia> zaraz Wam pokaze
<martysia> https://zapodaj.net/0e75a5ec3b5b9.png.html
<Dread> to jeszcze zapytam - po co Ci partycja rozszerzona?
<martysia> bo chce postawic linuksa
<martysia> ubuntu i linux minta
<martysia> obok windy
<martysia> a moze jeszcze kilka systemw
<martysia> zobaczymy
<gjm> Gentoo.
<Dread> ja bym w takim razie po prostu zaorał windowsa tam
<Dread> ale co kto woli
<BlessJah> ona ma GPT przeciez, moze do woli podstawowych robic
<Dread> po czym to wywnioskowałeś?
<BlessJah> po dwóch pierwszych partycjach i fakcie że trzecia nie jest rozszerzona
<Dread> no nie do końca
<Dread> zazwyczaj przy mbrze to pierwsza partycja jest podstawowa, druga rozszerzona
<Dread> więc dla mnie to jest nadal mbr
<Dread> bo idioci od laptopów najlepiej to by zawalili wszystkie cztery partycje, bo tak
<Dread> bo efi, bo szajs, bo windows, bo recovery
<martysia> ta 4 partycja to bylo recovery
<martysia> ale wczoraj j e skasowaam
<Dread> no to to zwykły mbr.
<martysia> bo myslalam ze mozna miec max 4
<Dread> no można mieć max 4 przy mbrze
<Dread> i druga jako rozszerzona
<Dread> a że masz winsyf by producent, to druga partycja nie będzie rozszerzona
<Dread> bo już zawalił ją jakimś shitem.
<Dread> więc albo zrobisz jedną partycje, albo nic nie zrobisz.
<BlessJah> martysia: View -> Device information
<martysia> jestem na live cd z ubuntu
<martysia> gdzie tu jest view?
<Dread> bidżej chce mi udowodnić, że nie mam racji
<Dread> martysia: w gpartedzie.
<BlessJah> GParted -> View -> Device information
<BlessJah> chce wam pomóc w pomaganiu martysi
<Dread> nie, teraz chcesz mi udowodnić, że nie mam racji :D
<BlessJah> martysia: Partition table będzie msdos albo gpt
<BlessJah> Dread: równie dobrze możes mieć rację
<martysia> Partition table: gpt
<Dread> czyli jednak
<BlessJah> Dread: nie masz racji
<Dread> BlessJah: puaczem
 * BlessJah wraca do czytania
<martysia> osz cholera - znacyz ze niepotrzebnie kasowalam recovery? ;-((
<Dread> martysia: czyli rób ile chcesz
<Dread> tak
<martysia> mam plytke z recovery systemu by acer
<martysia> jak ja uruchomie to odzyskaja mi sie stare partycje?
<Dread> zaorasz sobie wszystko co tam miałaś.
<martysia> czy tylko system windows z 1 partycji?
<Dread> a i tak ta partycja recovery nie jest konieczna, skoro masz te płytkę
<martysia> a jak sie robi partycjonowanie przy gpt dla ubuntu?
<martysia> dla uzyj innego rozwiazania?
<Dread> robisz jedną partycje i heja.
<martysia> heja - właśnie zainstalowałam ubuntu....ale po restarcie nie było gruba tylko od razu włączył sie windows
<martysia> co mam zrobic zeby miec opcje wyboru?
<Kokon> Czesc
<Kokon> probuje zainstalowac unetbootin i taki blad mi  wyskakuje
<Kokon>  unetbootin : Depends: p7zip-full but it is not installable
<Dread> to zainstaluj p7zip-full
<Dread> to cie przekieruje do odpowiedniej paczki
<gjm> super ubuntu bulwo xD
<albi> Panowie pytanie. Od kilkunastu dni mam zainstalowane ubuntu ,dzis potrzeba skorzystania z sudo a tu "albi nie wystepuje w pliku sudoers. Ten incydent zostanie zgloszony"
<BlessJah> albi: w czasie instalacji utworzyles innego uzytkownika, prawda?
<albi> wiesz nie pamietam ,ale co jeszcze na polecenie su root nie wpuszcza haslo niepoprawne to samo na innym tty nie wchodzi haslo roota. Udalo mi sie zmienic je przez init przy resecie ale czy takie rzeczy na linuksie sie zdarzaja? czy moze jakis syf na kompie siedzi?
<BlessJah> wejdz w ustawienia, uzytkownikow, zmien typ swojego konta na administratora
<BlessJah> albi: konto ktore tworzysz w czasie instalacji jest administratorem, tzn. jest dopisywane do sudoers, zaś root nie ma ustawianego hasła, przez co nie jest mozliwe zalogowanie sie na to konto przez su albo tty
<albi> yhm no bede musial jeszcze sie polapac z tym wszystkim
<albi> po prostu zaniepokoilo mnie jak to sie stalo ze ot tak sobie haslo administratora sie zmienilo.
<BlessJah> takie rzeczy sie nie dzieją ot tak sobie
<BlessJah> ale jesli masz takie problemy, to najlepiej na razie nie ruszaj sudo w terminalu, najpierw naucz sie samego terminala a co trzeba rób w narzędziach graficznych
<albi> no bez konsoli to tutaj prawie sie nie da :D
<BlessJah> zależy co robisz, kopiowanie losowego kodu wymagającego sudo z internetu może być głupim pomysłem
<rthdriblizer> wszystko się da
<mikolaj9> mam pytanie jak skonfigurowac komputer, który ma tylko wifi (z losowym ip) do tego by można było sie z nim skontaktowac ssh
<rthdriblizer> cały czas można :D
<rthdriblizer> tylko trzeba znać IP
<BlessJah> mikolaj9: zainstaluj openssh-server, demon zostanie uruchomiony automatycznie
<mikolaj9> ale jak sie z nim polaczyc oto jest pytanie
<BlessJah> mikolaj9: problem z dynamicznym IP mozesz rozwiazac albo konfigurując router (żeby przydzielał znane IP), albo używając jakiegoś dyndns
<mikolaj9> router tez ma dynamiczne ip i jest pewnie za sciana ogniowa
<BlessJah> chcesz się łączyć z zewnątrz?
<mikolaj9> tak z zewnatrz
<AleksiejLublov> albi: taka mała porada, jeżeli gdzieś zobaczysz komende rm -rf /* to broń boże nie przeklejaj
<mikolaj9> niestety nie mam zadnej maszyny ze stalym ip wiec ustanowienie polaczenia odpada
<BlessJah> czy masz kontrolę nad routerem a router mu publiczne IP?
<mikolaj9> nie, to jakis dostawca internetu
<mikolaj9> w bloku
<BlessJah> router dostałeś od dostawcy?
<mikolaj9> pewnie tak, ale akurat do routera tez nie mam dostepu. powiedzmy zapomnij o infrastrukturze. mam komputer i pytanie jak sie do niego podlaczyc
<BlessJah> nie da się
<albi> najtanszy vps i openvpn postawic.
<BlessJah> musisz ustawić przekierowanie portów (I) na routerze, sztywne IP dla komputera(II) na routerze i dyndns
<mikolaj9> czy sa jakies darmowe serwery dockera? albo jakies inne rozwiazania by przekazac port?
<BlessJah> to nie tak działa
<mikolaj9> czemu nie tak?
<mikolaj9> ssh moze wystawic dowolny port
<gjm> >serwery dockera
<gjm> lol co
<gjm> Chodzi Ci o VPS.
<gjm> I tunel SSH.
<BlessJah> http://www.plantuml.com/plantuml/png/y_GBSGtoSmrHqDMrKr1or7FISzQpLr88oYyjIItYWb0GEKC3FH04IdhdvnQ0f040
<BlessJah> mikolaj9: masz trzy problemy, nie znasz A.B.C.? które przydzieł ci ISP, nie znasz 10.0.0.? które przydzielił ci router i bez przekierowania portów nie możesz się połączyć z internetu do komputera
<BlessJah> dyndns rozwiązuje pierwszy, konfiguracja DHCP na routerze drugi, przekierowanie portów na routerze trzeci
<rthdriblizer> jeszcze:
<rthdriblizer> - zapora
<rthdriblizer>  - sama usługa
<mikolaj9> zadne z tych rozwiazan nie dziala bo nie mam dostepu do infrastruktury
<rthdriblizer> (systemctl start sshd.service)
<mikolaj9> a jest jakies inne rozwiazanie by miec stale IP w sieci?
<BlessJah> do tej pory instalowane paczki same się uruchamiały (co jest rakiem), a firewall nie był skonfigurowany
<mikolaj9> moze jakis serwer www
<BlessJah> to też nie tak działa
<gjm> Jezu xD
<albi> :)
<BlessJah> jedyne co możesz zrobić, to zdobyć, kupić albo ukraść serwer czy vps w internecie i ze swojego komputera łączyć się do niego
<BlessJah> wykorzystując to połączenie możesz w drugą stronę kierować ruch
<mikolaj9> jak bym mial serwer to sie z nim lacze wystawiam zwrorny port i juz
<mikolaj9> proste
<gjm> 25zł miesięcznie.
<mikolaj9> BlessJah: wlasnie takie bylo pytanie
<mikolaj9> darmowy docker
<mikolaj9> rozwiazanie na www
<mikolaj9> nie musi byc szybkie
<gjm> >darmowy docker
<albi> gdzies widzialem vps za 4 zł za miesiac nie wiem co to warte nie testowalem
<gjm> >rozwiazanie na www
<gjm> co do
<BlessJah> www nie zadziała, musi być vps albo kontener (docker != kontener)
<BlessJah> tutaj masz za 15zł https://www.ovh.pl/vps/vps-ssd.xml
<mikolaj9> www zadziala jesli bedzie oprogramowanie pytanie czy znasz jakies
<mikolaj9> zapomnij o pieniadzach
<gjm> xD
<gjm> xD
<BlessJah> przykro mi, ale musisz się wiele nauczyć
<gjm> Zapomnij o dostępie z zewnątrz.
<mikolaj9> raczej napisac
<Ashiren> yhm
 * BlessJah miał wizję skryptu php robiącego przekierowania tcp
<BlessJah> przerażające
<rthdriblizer> BlessJah: websockets
<Ashiren> halloween
<gjm> why would you
<BlessJah> rthdriblizer: coś w tym stylu
<mikolaj9> czyli nie znacie zadnego serwera dockera lub shella
<BlessJah> mikolaj9: nie, nie da się tego zrobić w ten sposób
<gjm> Panie Jawle.
<rthdriblizer> co ty z tym dockerem
<mikolaj9> BlessJah: ale znasz czy nie, powiedzmy ze w innym celu
<BlessJah> nie znam
<mikolaj9> aha, a ktos inny moze zna?
<rthdriblizer> skąsmasz internet, mikolaj9?
<gjm> Po co Ci ten shell?
<BlessJah> mikolaj9: na szybko coś takiego znalazłem (darmowy vps) http://bfy.tw/p1V
<BlessJah> gjm: chce odpalić skrypt przekierowywujący
<gjm> No to trochę nie bardzo.
<BlessJah> rthdriblizer: komputer musiałby połączyć się z stroną po websocketcie, strona (php) otworzyłaby jakiś port i przekazywała na websocket
<rthdriblizer> BlessJah: maximum autism
<BlessJah> rthdriblizer: tylko trzeba albo uciec z ruchem z websocketa z przeglądarki, albo znaleźć klienta który umie websockety i forwardować ruch z powrotem na tcp
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-23
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<KOWBI> Hej hej.
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<KOWBI> ?
<Ashiren> !
<firemark> elo.
<KOWBI> jednak ktoś tu żyje :)
<gjm> Niby tak, ale nie do końca.
<Ashiren> bo to nie sobota
<firemark> sobota, robota
<KOWBI> poniedziałki - czas na rozruch
<gjm> To trzeba najpierw akumulator pod prostownik.
<gjm> Jakoś tak do piątku, po południu.
<malutka> \o/
<KOWBI> :)
<drathir> ruch prawie jak w sobote ^^
<Mhrok> hej
<Mhrok> Urzędy, jak ja tego nienawidzę. Sprawdzam godziny otwarcia urzędu gminy, poniedziałek 8-18. Sprawdzam stwrostwo, bo wydział komunikacji jest filią starostwa, poniedziałek 8-18
<Mhrok> Jadę prędko po pracy, 17:45 jestem pod drzwiami... do 17:30
<malutka> :>
<malutka> witamy w Polsce
<firemark> wahaha.
<firemark> Faktycznie, to takie Polskie
<firemark> musisz wziąć wolne na 1 dzień by cos zalatwic w urzedzie
<Mhrok> Wydział Obsługi Mieszkańców w UG pitoli, że to nie oni, bo to starostwo i "oni tylko w tym samym budynku są"
<Mhrok> Nie no, pojadę jutro rano. Ale nadal kwas. Pogadam jutro z naczelnikiem WOM w Starostwie.
<Mhrok> Na stronie "kontakt" jest informacja o tym, że paszporty są do 17:30
<Mhrok> Teraz na wersji desktopowej widzę, że w stopce jest "paszporty, komunikacja" 17:30
<malutka> małym druczkiem :>
<Mhrok> http://www.powiat.pruszkow.pl/kontakt
<firemark> Mhrok: jak chcesz paszport to w soboty raz na miesiac mozna zalatwic paszport
<Mhrok> Chciałem odebrać gotowy dowód rejestracyjny. :|
<malutka> kupiłeś samochód Mhrok?
<Mhrok> malutka: nie
<malutka> samolot? :o
<Mhrok> malutka: Skończyły mi się miejsca na pieczątki z przeglądów.
<Mhrok> Gadaliśmy kiedyś chyba o moim aucie, nie?
<malutka> to pogadajmy teraz o czymś innym :>
<Mhrok> Chętnie! Jak tam praca w nowym miejscu malutka?
<malutka> nie mogę o tym rozmawiać, to ściśle tajne :>
<Mhrok> malutka: dopsz.
<Mhrok> O, działa!
<Mhrok> malutka: teraz Twoja kolej na propozycję z tematem
<malutka> najlepszy temat: jak tam pogoda?
<Mhrok> malutka: pewnie podobnie co u Ciebie - mokro i zimno. :|
<Mhrok> *jak
<malutka> byłam biegać, tak jak u mnie, fakt :>
<Mhrok> malutka: biegać? A masz maseczkę od smogu?
<malutka> nie mam, ale czytałam, że coś tam panuje :>
<Mhrok> To sobie kup!
<malutka> :o
<malutka> no chyba ktoś chce banana!
<Mhrok> Masz jedzenie? Ja chcę jedzenie!
 * Mhrok lubi jedzenie
<malutka> :3
<Mhrok> malutka: no dzięki! :(
<malutka> szanuj opa Mhrok
<Mhrok> malutka: dobrze
<Mhrok> malutka: to zdejmij sobie @, wtedy będziemy mogli normalnie porozmawiać :D
<firemark> ma małpę przy nicku i kozaczy :>
<malutka> masz jakiś problem firemark? :P
<firemark> wiesz co nie
<drathir> malutka: wymien maseczke za jedzenie ;p
<malutka> fakt drathir :P
<malutka> ależ barter
<malutka> https://zespolmi.pl/post/4638/do-trzech-razy-sztuka.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-24
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<firemark> o/
<jacekn> \o
<Ashiren> c-c-combo breaker
<Mhrok> hej
<gjm> No cześć.
<malutka> yo
<Mhrok> Jeżeli chodzi o moje wczorajsze przejścia z urzędem, już na stronie mają napisane co trzeba :)
<firemark> haha
<firemark> nice
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-25
<drathir> Mhrok: i zebys to Ty za nich musial sttrony edytowac...
<malutka> o/
<bartek> hiho misiaczki
<malutka> cze bartek :>
<malutka> ... koteczki chyba :P
<bartek> też ładnie ;p
<firemark> brzydko.
<firemark> koty nic nie robio
<malutka> Ashiren: bo zaraz go wywale...
<bartek> <firemark> koty nic nie robio  <-- powiedz to kuwecie
<firemark> huh
<Ashiren> firemark: chyba Ty
<Ashiren> no. moze to go nauczy
<malutka> :P
<malutka> ...może
<malutka> patrz to Ashiren:
<Ashiren> no ladne
<bartek> uuu, on się nie obrazi?
<malutka> nie mam pojęcia, jeśli nawet... to ja mam serce z kamienia...
<malutka> bartek: ^
<bartek> ja go nawet lubiłem ;p
<malutka> jak będzie w pełni sił, to wróci... nie zbanowałam, tylko wykopałam bartek
<gjm> ej, kurde
<bartek> :)
<malutka> :> co?
<gjm> albo dobra
<malutka> ...
<malutka> gjm:
<malutka> coś nie pasi?
<gjm> pamiętam
<TheNumb> w ryj dać mogę dać
<Mhrok> hejo!
<firemark> malutka: JAK MOGŁAŚ MI TO ZROBIĆ
<malutka> :* firemark
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-26
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \/
<krzywyzielarz> Witajcie. mam do was pytanie, czy zakończenie główki świtłowodu ma jakieś znaczenie, mam patchcordy SC-ST/PC  czy jak zmienie taki patchcord na SC-ST/UPC w obu miejscach od patchpanali do konwerterów to będzie ok>??
<krzywyzielarz> Ok wszytko już wiem. :_
<Ashiren> nie ma za co
<malutka> :>
<malutka> pewnie wyłączył i włączył komputer ponownie...^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-27
<malutka> o/
<KOWBI> Cisza....
<Ashiren> bo piatek
<malutka> bo piątek
<KOWBI> Zazwyczaj tu cicho
<malutka> KOWBI: to nie że cicho... każdy ma respekt przed opem
<malutka> salut!
<Ashiren> halo
<malutka> oho
<malutka> a ja Ciebie tutaj hellołuję
<KOWBI> No tak...
<drathir> KOWBI: poltorej godziny zostalo tylko ;p
<malutka> AleksiejLublov: nie obrażaj się
<malutka> dostał prezent na urodziny i tyle
<malutka> po temacie
<AleksiejLublov> malutka: sorry, troche ragequit, ale serio mnie wkurza takie zachowanie
<AleksiejLublov> tymbardziej, że zarówno tutaj jak i tam masz opa tylko za to, że jesteś kobietą
<malutka> wkurza nie wkurza, i tak wchodzi drzwiami i oknami...
<AleksiejLublov> czuję się dyskryminowany :<
<malutka> tej to podpowiedź mi jak się go daje chociaż :P
<malutka> AleksiejLublov: ^
<AleksiejLublov> /ignore "wstaw tutaj nick"
<malutka> nie podpuścisz mnie :P
<malutka> o pacz
<AleksiejLublov> kurde, pokapowała się
<AleksiejLublov> fail
<malutka> "D
<malutka> dobrze to robię AleksiejLublov? :P
<malutka> mirabele zbierają za nas czarni? czy niekoniecznie?
<malutka> :P
<KOWBI> drathir: coś się zmieni?
<drathir> KOWBI: jak wytrwasz to zapewne zobaczysz...\godzina zostala...
<malutka> dweller: to Ty wymyśliłeś temat na archu?
<dweller> widze ktoś nadużywa opa
<malutka> dlaczego jeszcze nie mamy siebie na fb?
<dweller> bo nie wiem kim jesteś xD
<malutka> po rozwodzie dałam mu psa, on dał mi kanał... masz jakiś problem z tym? bo on ma najwyraźniej dweller
<drathir> lol <@malutka> dlaczego jeszcze nie mamy siebie na fb?
<KOWBI> No zobaczymy
<KOWBI> a
<dweller> e tam
<dweller> dobre czasy minęły
<KOWBI> dobre czasy irca...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/fo9RnrHUyaf9UJ9VR1OKV_Zd1G4Dr_R0NOerCurdrzk.jpg?w=1024&s=40660576bc2ea025d43906c02db5e3e7
<malutka> happy! i ten jeden, rudy - jak mój!
<malutka> Ashiren: happy!
<Ashiren> ten po prawej "zjem cie!" a obok niego "prosze, nie!"
<malutka> ;P
<drathir> Ashiren: a jakie obrozki maja ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-28
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/2cOu6Gvwa9J_f-r3NbFWcZJumSDF-2B5i1nXhA_Bt-g.jpg?w=432&s=d8b61a174d255ae650076de44992360d
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/RpNNLARVj-xze9swriIlohKLdu_PJ9tk83_btan5rbI.jpg?w=1024&s=eed8fc67f4748bf5c90918fe69ba9de8
<malutka> o/
<malutka> dwa rudzielce <3
<Etua> Dzień dobry, czy mógłbym uzyskać pomoc w partycjonowaniu dysku?
<malutka> :3 jasne, w końcu dzisiaj sobota
<Etua> Dziękuję, mam dysk SSD z Win 7 i HDD na większe programy oraz multimedia. Chciałbym w podobny sposób podzielić to dla Kubuntu - system na SSH obok Win 7, a większość danyc, w tym /home, na HDD.
<malutka> Ashiren: ^
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> w czym problem. po prostu spartycjonuj ;v
<malutka> no może jakiś kot na tę okoliczność \o/
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/sETGLqM.gifv
<malutka> Awww <3
<Etua> Nie miałem wcześniej kontaktu z tym instalatorem i troszkę boję się, że mogę niepoprawnie poustawiać w nim partycje i np. skończę bez danych albo z GRUBem w dziwnym miejscu.
<Dread> o gruba się nie martw
<Etua> Czy instalator potrafi bezpiecznie zmienić wielkość partycji ntfs?
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> (przynajmniej gparted)
<Ashiren> tzn wiadomo lepiej jakis backup danych zawsze zrobic
<Etua> Gparted uruchomiony w Live nie pozwala mi na edycję partycji na HDD
<Etua> Czy zmniejszenie partycji Windowsa z jego poziomu i zajęcie nieużywanej przestrzeni przez instalator ma sens?
<Ashiren> dlaczego nie pozwala?
<Ashiren> tak, ma sens
<Etua> Mówi, że nie może wykonać operacji odczytu partycji, być może przez brakujące oprogramowanie.
<Etua> Ale dla partycji ntfs na SSD nie ma takiego komunikatu.
<drathir> Ashiren: tylko lepiej dobre partycje wybrac, zeby obecnych danych nie zjadlo...
<drathir> Dread: grub to taki dachowiec zawdze sobie da rade...
<drathir> zawsze*
<drathir> Etua: taka rada na przyszlosc zawsze lepiej na dzien dobry po zakupie dysku rezerwowac miejsce, a najlepszym rozwiazaniem i tak by bylo dysk zewnetrzny kopia danych i zaorac dysk tak jak powinien byc...
<drathir> Etua: nie zdziwilbym sie gdyby m$ sie w trybie mbr rozpanoszyl i nie dal rozszerzonej tylko  podstawowe...
<Etua> drathir, Dziękuję, zapamiętam. Jakie partycje oddzielić, by na SSD znalazł się system i inne pliki decydujące o prędkości działania systemu, ale większe dane - home, ale też np. Steam leżały na HDD?
<firemark> no ja mam popsuty 'trochę' hdd
<Etua> Na SSD mam wolne nieco ponad 30 GB przestrzeni i gdyby instalować tam gry czy b. duże programy, istniałoby ryzyko wypełnienia.
<firemark> ssd mam system, na hdd gry
<Ashiren> no to /home osobno n a HDD, a / na SSD
<firemark> jak gry pierdolną to who cares
<Ashiren> zwykle na /home bedziesz miec gry ze Steama
<firemark> ale to się da zrobić przez ln -s
<drathir> Etua: i tak Ci to nic nie da teraz musisz na cystym dysku spod linuxi innaczej m$ Ci swoje smieci wrzuci... ;/
<drathir> Etua: ssd zostaw na system i programy czesto uzywane np...
<drathir> firemark: ta wipe included ^^
<drathir> firemark: na wpol zartuje oczywiscie zeby nie bylo... zreszta zapewne motyw ten kojarzysz ^^
<firemark> drathir: nie  kojarze :P
<drathir> firemark: co katalog domowy czyscilo jak przeniosles recznie bibliteke steama i symlinka dales ^^
<drathir> firemark: ale to daaawno...
<firemark> drathir: mnie jakoś to na szczescie ominęło
<firemark> to było rm -rf /* tak?
<drathir> firemark: nie pamietam dokladnie co w komendzie dali, ale tylko domowy systemu nie ruszalo....
<drathir> firemark: chyba najwieksza z wpadek...
<firemark> hmm
<Ashiren> ktos omylkowo dal spacje
<Ashiren> rm -rf /lib/ Steam/...
<firemark> a to bumbleebe
<firemark> nie steam z tego co wiem?
<Ashiren> ach moze
<firemark> bo steam odwalił akcję rm -rf /STEAM_DIR/*
<drathir> STEAMROOT="$(cd "${0%/*}" && echo $PWD)"
<Ashiren> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/issues/123
<firemark> problem tkwił w tym, co jesli nie amiles ustawionej srodowiskowej STEAMDIR
<firemark> czy jakoś tak
<drathir> rm -rf "$STEAMROOT/"*
<drathir> najlepiej, gdyby kazdy program mial wlasnego chroote...
<drathir> chroot-a*
<firemark> tiaa, kontenerki wszędzie
<Etua> Hmm... Wygląda na to, że instalator zepsłuł mi GPT.
<drathir> Etua: raczej malo prawdopodobne... gpt supporci backup-y nawet... dodatkowo rzadko kiedy gpt jest domyslnie z systemem...
<prs> jak się robi w ubuntu, żeby firefox 58 miał te same bookmarki/historię/wtyczki do ff56?
<Etua> drathir, Jak teraz przywrócić tablicę? To była jedna ciągła partycja, Mini partition tool wizard pokazuje jej zawartość, ale jest oznaczona jako "stracona".
<prs> anoni, mam problem.
<prs> mam ubuntu 16.04 (które zrobiłem przez upgrade z 14.04) i wydaje mi się że ten upgrade wyrzucił pare rzeczy z KDE. no big deal, zbytnio kde nie używam. ale... pozmieniało mi to ustawienia w konsole, i teraz linki http://....jpg otwierają się przez gwenview, a nie przez firefoxa.
<prs> żeby to naprawić muszę w systemsettings wbić do sekcji >Applications (chyba ze da się inaczej?)
<prs> problem w tym, że moje system settings nie ma sekcji applications, bo brakuje mu jakiejś paczki do tego.
<prs> czy ktoś wie co powinienem doinstalować żeby zrobić pełne settingsy, czy muszę przejśc przez pełne apt install kubuntu-desktop?
<prs> cc TheNumb :)
<firemark> w sumie
<firemark> u mnie też tak się pojebalo
<firemark> i mnie to wkurwia
<firemark> wiec sie z checia dowiem :)
<prs> a już miałem Cię dodać do cc. xD
<firemark> ale to chyba od KDE5 sie tak wymyslili
<Voldenet> nie używam kde, ale może coż z BrowserApplication w ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<prs> tam już mam.
<prs> i linki do stron (np. github.com powyżej) otwiera się ok.
<prs> tylko te jpegi
<prs> chyba, że to trzeba w xdg, ale wygląda na problem strice w konsole.
<Voldenet> no, ja nie wiem czy xdg w ogóle ma taki ficzer - to mi wygląda na coś kde-related
<prs> no mi też, o iirc już raz to naprawiałem z rok/dwa temu.
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/paRV5cM8neGRCRrQQd7wutDcsggZjJp-Dk_S98VgWJo.jpg?w=768&s=1db9cd0461803ce148afedac0339174b
<malutka> AAAaaaaw <3
<prs> tak, ładne kotki w gwenview. :)
<malutka> naprawcie mu ten komputer noo :P ^
<firemark> prs: mi xdg kompletnie nie działa
<firemark> nie wykrywa żadnego obrazka :D
<d42> te koty za każdym ;~;
<d42> prs: kcmshell5 componentchooser?
<prs> zsh: correct 'kcmshell5' to 'kcmshell4' [nyae]?
<prs> d42: o, ale to chyba to.
<d42> ty masz kde4? ;~;
<prs> ale wklikanie tam firefox czy firefox-trunk daje nic.
<prs> nie wiem, może mam.
<prs> ,_,
<d42> bo to jest dla kde4 ;~;
<d42> czy wszystko wygląda jak gówno?
<prs> nie wiem ja tu mam terminalne na kiju i poza firefoxem i chromem nie widze nic graficznego. xD
<d42> ;~;
<prs> czasem jakiś oocalc jak potrzbuje poważne excele.
<d42> znajdz sobie kcmshell5
<prs> ale możę mam cztery
<prs> sudo apt search kcmshell5
<prs> Sorting... Done
<prs> Full Text Search... Done
<prs> [cool][czesc]
<firemark> moze masz samo kcmshell
<firemark> w arczu jest kcmutils
<drathir> Etua: jakies ext recovery + fsck zapewne...
<TheNumb> prs: nie używam kde
 * drathir tam mime type editora uzywa, bo appki kde mieszaja w systemie czesto.... 
<prs> drathir: teach me.
<drathir> ale /me nawet ubu nie ma ^^
<drathir> i na xfce siedzi...
<drathir> ka de le zle...
<TheNumb> tylko gnome
<drathir> TheNumb: g2 nawet fajne bylo...
<TheNumb> ja tam mam g3
<TheNumb> też fpytke
 * Mhrok ma Ubuntu
<malutka> tylko Arch!
<Mhrok> malutka: myślę nad powrotem do Archa, ale to ubuntu jakoś nie chce przestać działać.
<Ashiren> to je zaktualizuj
<drathir> Mhrok: a robiles upgrade od czasu instalacji? to wszystko mogoby tlumaczyc...
<malutka> ++ Ashiren drathir
<Mhrok> W sumie, mam teraz 17.04, mam czas. Jak się coś zepsuje to zainstaluję Archa.
<drathir> Mhrok: ^^
<malutka> :3
<dfgg> https://i.imgur.com/36ZBPpc.jpg
 * Mhrok mieszka na poddaszu i faktycznie wieje, słyszę
<malutka> ostatnio to wrzucałam dfgg :P
<malutka> jak wiał Xawery
<malutka> w Poznaniu nieźle wieje.. dziś ciężko się biegało...
<Mhrok> Upgrading Ubuntu to version 17.10
<Mhrok> Jak będzie? :D
<malutka> źle :P
<Mhrok> Install 248, upgrade 1706. WTF
<Mhrok> Ściągnąłem już płytę z Archem. :P
<malutka> bardzo dobrze Mhrok
<Mhrok> Nawet zrobiłem już nośnik instalacyjny, jakby upgrade 2000 pakietów na ubuntu miał jakiś problem z życiem :P
<malutka> będzie problem Mhrok :3
<Mhrok> Dobra, zrobione. Restart.
<Mhrok> O, działa.
<Mhrok> malutka: Chyba jednak nie będzie Archa.
<gjm> Kurdze, przypał.
<malutka> on gra pauzą Mhrok :3 poczekaj ;P
<Mhrok> nie takie ubuntu złe, jak je malują :D
<drathir> Mhrok: backupy...
<drathir> Mhrok: /w 5
<KOWBI> cna desktopie nie ma znaczenia czy to Ubuntu czy Arch
<KOWBI> na*
<Mhrok> KOWBI: zależy! Na jednym wpisujesz pacman, na drugim apt-get! :D
<Mhrok> Wolę się trzymać się ubu/debian, bo wszędzie mam to samo i jest łatwiej.
<Ashiren> https://i.redd.it/e40o00oiwksz.jpg
<KOWBI> Mhrok: to po co ściagasz Archa :P
<Mhrok> KOWBI: jakby faktycznie ubu nie wyrobiło - ale sobie bardzo, bardzo dobrze radzi. :P
<KOWBI> Na desktopie mam ubuntu mate, na produkcji Debian/CentOS
<KOWBI> Archa gdzieś na virtualce :)
<Mhrok> KOWBI: Ja też mam ubuntu mate, na mojej "produkcji" jest Debian, Armbian albo Debian.
<KOWBI> Mhrok: minibian
<malutka> ten ładniejszy Ashiren ;)
<Ashiren> od kogo?
<malutka> od tego z drugiego frontu :>
<shuman> lol
<drathir> https://devuan.org/
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/REdVXry.jpg
<malutka> rudych nie było Ashiren? ;(
<Ashiren> dyskryminacja?
<malutka> delikatnie mówiąc :3
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/LyRM5lK.jpg
<malutka> aaaawwww dziękuję :* Ashiren
#ubuntu-pl 2017-10-29
<Etua> Mam problem z partmanem przez który każda próba zainstalowania Debiana lub *buntu kończy się uszkodzeniem tablicy partycji, czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc?
<Mhrok> Etua: Ok
<Mhrok> Pierwsza porada: Zrób partycje wcześniej i zainstaluj system na gotowym dysku.
<Etua> Mhrok, Czym robić partycje? GParted niszczy Windowsowe GPT, a potem nie potrafi samodzielnie utworzyć partycji.
<Mhrok> Etua: ._. Jak Ty to robisz? :D Masz coś bardzo nietypowego w konfiguracji partycji?
<Mhrok> Pokaż jak to tam wygląda, jakieś screeny z gparted albo chociaż na wklej.org wrzuć wynik fdisk -l
<Etua> Mhrok, Nie mam niczego specjalnego, dysk można traktować jako czysty.
<Etua> GParted "Tworzy tablicę" co nic nie daje, bo bezpośrednio po tym, przy próbie utworzenia partycji, informuje o konieczności utworzenia tablicy.
<Etua> Już raz straciłem część danych gdy instalator uszkodził mi tablicę i niektóre pliki podczas partycjonowania.
<Mhrok> Etua: jak dysk jest czysty, to nie jest to dziwne, że próbuje utworzyć tablicę partycji. :P
<Etua> Staram się to maksymalnie uprościć, w Win 7 zostawiam wolną przestrzeń na dysku, a GParted i tak nie daje rady.
<Mhrok> Własnie pisałem, że można to tak zrobić.
<Etua> Mhrok, Tylko on pomimo wybrania odpowiedniej opcji w menu wcale jej nie tworzy.
<Mhrok> A bootujesz dysk instalacyjny w trybie UEFI czy nie?
<Etua> Tak
<Mhrok> Hm
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> Pani Opini, Etua ma problem, z którym nie mogę sobie poradzić. Częściowo dlatego, że nie mogę dłużej tutaj pełnić warty. Pomóż koledzę, jak możesz :P
<malutka> wszystko jest w internecie, a pytanie wydaje się być tendencyjne
<Mhrok> malutka: podrzuciłem koledze na priv gentoo handbook, powinien odnieść sukces, jak w końcu przez to przebrnie :D
<Ashiren> to nie lepiej juz "150 technik samogwaltu"?
<malutka> xD
<drathir> Etua: < Mhrok> Pierwsza porada: Zrób partycje wcześniej i zainstaluj system na gotowym dysku.
<drathir> ]
<drathir> Etua: partycji nie robi sie nigdy spod m$...
<drathir> Etua: i partycjonujesz spod linuxa caly dysk...
<drathir> i niestety proponuje oba dyski spartycjonowac,, bo m$ lubi sobie randomowo krasc miejsce gdzie popadnie...
<Etua> drathir, Jak mam spartycjonować dysk spod Linuksa? GParted w Live Kubuntu nie może skutecznie stworzyć tablicy partycji, a partman z instalatora zwraca kod 141.
<Etua> Live GParted też nie potrafi tego zrobić, czy ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł? Mnie już się powoli kończą, przynajmniej na wykorzystanie tych narzędzi.
<drathir> Etua: /me tam by live archa zassal i cgdiskiem...
<drathir> ale co kto woli...
<Etua> drathir, W czym cgdisk może być lepszy?
<drathir> Etua: arch po prostu dziala ^^
<malutka> tylko Arch!
<firemark> drathir: działa do kolejnego update systemu
<Ashiren> jokes on you, nie ma "update systemu", to rolling release. ha!
<firemark> no to paczek, who cares
<firemark> i tak nie działa
<Ashiren> chyba u Ciebie
<gjm> bode manuj
<malutka> Mhrok: i jak?
<Mhrok> malutka: o Ubu pytasz?
<malutka> nie wiem o co innego mogłabym Mhrok ;)
<Mhrok> malutka: ja też nie, ale zawsze zostaje element zaskoczenia! :D
<Mhrok> Ubu działa i ma się dobrze, zero problemów
<malutka> :3 niemożliwe
<Bodzioslaw> 17.10?
<Mhrok> Bodzioslaw: dooookładnie
<Bodzioslaw> przymierzam się, wariant mate
<Mhrok> Bodzioslaw: własnie ubuntu mate mam
<Bodzioslaw> i to się ceni :)
<Mhrok> 1900 pakietów do zaktualizowania miałem, zero problemów :D
<malutka> tylko Arch!
<Mhrok> malutka: jak stawiałem Archa to mi nie chciał sterowników od grafiki przyjąć, a ubu od kopniaka zadziałało.
<malutka> :P
<malutka> bo nie umiałeś
<Mhrok> malutka: umiałem, zainstalowałem ubuntu i działą :D
<malutka> umiałeś ubuntu zainstalować, ale nie Archa postawić, a to jest różnica
<Mhrok> malutka: To już Archa problem, nie mój :P
 * Mhrok jest zadowolony
<malutka> Mhrok: do czasu
<gjm> Arch to miłość, Arch to nadzieja.
<malutka> gjm: xD
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: ^ XD
<Bodzioslaw> Mhrok: tutaj wystarczyło powiedzieć "to że umiemw gentoo nie znaczy ze mi się chce i mam na to czas"
<Bodzioslaw> jedni lubią robić maintenance swojego PC
<Bodzioslaw> inni wolą oglądac seriale xD
<malutka> Bodzioslaw: touche
<Mhrok> Bodzioslaw: Dojrzałem do tego :D Kiedyś lubiłem sobie podłubać w Gentoo :P
<Bodzioslaw> :P
<Bodzioslaw> u mnie wystarczyło pójść do pracy
<Bodzioslaw> w 1 dzien ubuntu sie stawiało i napierdalando a nie kompilacja do nocy
<Mhrok> Bodzioslaw: same here
<Etua> Czy "zamrożony" pasek instalacji Kubuntu to już oznaka problemów?
<malutka> kto instaluje kubuntu?
<Etua> Ja
<gjm> Szybciej byłoby postawić Archa.
<gjm> :^)
<Mhrok> malutka: nie obrażaj ludzi tutaj, no... :|
<malutka> obrażam systemy, nie ludzi Mhrok
<malutka> łatwiej byłoby postawić Archa
<Etua> Każde distro mi robiło problemy, Kubuntu także, ale przynajmniej przeszło do pulpitu, a przygody z niedebianowatymi systemami wolałbym nie zaczynać od razu od samodzielnej instalacji Archa.
<malutka> xD
<malutka> no śmiechłam
<Mhrok> Etua: nawalasz łbem o ścianę próbując od 24 godzin, Archa zainstalowałbyś w 1/4 tego czasu bez dostępu do środowiska graficznego
<Etua> Mhrok, Mam absurdalne problemy poczynając od usb aż po partycjonowanie.
<malutka> Etua: a masz też problemy życiowe?
<Etua> Njapierw okazało się, że warunkiem zbootowania czegokolwiek jest odłączenie myszki, a ostatnie 24 godziny walczyłem o to, by GParted ani partman mi nie ekspediował tablicy partycji w kosmos przy próbie zrobienia czegokolwiek.
<Mhrok> Etua: Zrób backup wszystkiego, zaoraj i postaw od nowa. To jest chyba najbezpieczniejszy sposób.
<Etua> Nie mam doświadczenia w instalowaniu Archa
 * Mhrok też już nie pamięta za bardzo, ale było fajnie
<netsjanek> nfidr66
<gjm> fsao;fsabv
<Etua> Liczyłem na coś bardziej przyjaznego, nigdy instalacja żadnej dystrybucji nie sprawiła mi tylu problemów.
<Mhrok> Etua: mi też nie :P
<Etua> Poświęciłem na to większość weekendu, a skończyłem z niczym.
<gjm> Ostatnio jak musiałem zainstalować Ubuntu to w którymś momencie instalator się wykrzaczył, po restarcie Ubuntu wstało ale było 50/50 po polsku i po angielsku.
<gjm> (po polsku, bo to nie dla mnie)
<gjm> I niewiadomo czemu.
<gjm> nie\ wiadomo
<Etua> Co teraz zrobić? Siedzę sobie obok tego być może zawieszonego instalatora i tracę nadzieję na postawienie tam jakiegokolwiek sprawnego systemu poza Win 7.
<gjm> Ctrl+Alt+F2
<gjm> Albo F1
<gjm> whatever
<gjm> i zobaczy czy wskoczy do TTY
<gjm> Albo kliknij CapsLock i zobacz czy zaświeci się dioda xD
<gjm> Najlepszy debugging.
<Etua> Mam czarny ekran, ale tty to nie jest.
<gjm> Spróbuj inne.
<Etua> ctrl alt f1 wraca do instalatora, dalej nieruchomego
<Etua> Nic innego nie dało pożądanego efektu.
<gjm> No to, hehe, rest in pepperoni.
<Etua> Co teraz?
<malutka> zainstaluj sobie linux mint z xfce
<malutka> zrób sobie bootowalnego pena
<malutka> to Ci wystarczy
<malutka> rozwaliłaś wszystko po prostu i trzeba wszystko od nowa
<malutka> to nauczka będzie za nierobienie sobie backup'u
<Etua> Minta nie chcę, a już na pewno nie z XFCE. Wiem jak to wygląda z innego laptopa. Po Debianie stable i Mincie mam dosyć LTSów.
<gjm> malutka: eś
<malutka> xD
<gjm> Etua: Antergos
<malutka> oo!
<malutka> albo
<malutka> gjm: ++
<malutka> to samo ale z antergos
<Etua> Mam backupy, ale nie po to poświęciłem tyle czasu, by z powrotem powiększyć partycję Win 7 na cały dysk i na tym poprzestać.
<malutka> a jak nie będziesz czegoś umiał to nas zapytaj tutaj (najlepiej w sobotę) to Ci odpowiemy
<malutka> wywal wszystko Etua
<malutka> zainstaluj antergos'a
<Etua> Wszystkiego nie mogę, kompatybilność zabrania.
<Etua> Jak to możliwe, że dwa podstawowe (podobno) narzędzia do partycjonowania poległy na prostym zrobieniu EXT4 na HDD?
<gjm> PEBKAC?
<Etua> Bardzo zabawne
<malutka> xD
<malutka> no bardzo
<Etua> Gdybym słuchał się GParted, szybko utknąłbym w pętli tworzenia tablic partycji których on sam nie rozpoznaje.
<gjm> Ale po co chcesz je robić? Masz już Windowsa?
<Etua> Miałem cały ten czas.
<gjm> To po co Ci nowa tablica?
<Etua> Uruchomiłem Antergosa, sypnął mi błędami o usb
<gjm> xD
<malutka> szybko działasz Etua
<gjm> Jakimi?
<gjm> Nawet zdjęcie monitora.
<gjm> Bo tak to jak dziecko we mgle.
<Etua> device descriptor -32 i unable to enumerate usb device
<Etua> Pokazał mi na dwie sekundy i przeleciał do pulpitu
<malutka> ale do którego z pulpitów?
<gjm> No to masz coś ze sprzętem.
<gjm> Odpal Live i zobacz w dmesg.
<malutka> przyjadę Ci to naprawić Etua! Podaj adres :P
<gjm> dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Etua> Poszło
<gjm> Co poszło?
<malutka> ...
<Etua> Komenda
<gjm> No świetnie.
<gjm> To może przeklej URL który dostałeś.
<Etua> sprunge.us/QhLU
<gjm> To teraz to samo tylko zamiast dmesg: lsusb -v
<Etua> sprunge.us/jcLd
<Etua> "Couldn't open device, some information will be missing"
<gjm> hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
<gjm> hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found
<gjm> usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<gjm> usb 9-1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<gjm> hm…
<gjm> coś się, coś się zepsuło
<Etua> Gdzie może leżeć przyczyna?
<gjm> pokaż jeszcze z -vv
<Etua> sprunge.us/bfdg
<firemark> Etua: najczesciej w kablu
<firemark> Etua: https://askubuntu.com/questions/341241/ubuntu-wont-start-with-device-descriptor-read-64-error-32-what-does-this-m
<firemark> albo i nie ;)
<Etua> firemark, Większość dystrybucji nie uruchamiała się dalej po pokazaniu takiego komunikatu, ale gdzieś przeczytałem o tych problemach z zasilaniem usb i tak doszedłem do metody odłączania myszy na czas uruchamiania dzięki czemu da się dość do któregokolwiek pulpitu.
<gjm> hooy wie
<TheNumb> za długi kabel
<TheNumb> tnij
<firemark> akurat jeszcze USB da się prosto polutować
<Etua> "Instalacja Linuksa jest łatwa i przyjemna w tych czasach"
<firemark> *Jak myślisz
<firemark> a na początku czlowiek nie myśli
<firemark> to nie umie
<gjm> firemark: http://wstaw.org/m/2017/10/29/IMG_20150826_171432.jpg
<gjm> xd
<firemark> w mordę
<firemark> możesz mi to wyjaśnić? :D
<gjm> Kamerka wyciągnięta z laptopa podłączona do gnujkomputerka.
<gjm> Na tych goldpinach ma wyprowadzone 3x USB.
<gjm> Więc dorobiłem "gniazdo" i "wtyczkę".
<gjm> Nawet działało.
<firemark> nice
<drathir> Etua: a trzeba bylo archa postawic i nie marnowac czasu cnie malutka ?
<malutka> dokładnie drathir ;)
<malutka> drathir: ++
<drathir> Etua: i Ty przeciwko xfce ?
<malutka> xfce najlepsze!
<firemark> fuj
<firemark> w latach 90 moglismy uzywac z xfce
<firemark> teraz nie mozemy
<firemark> tylko terminal
 * drathir tego nie lapie < Etua> Wszystkiego nie mogę, kompatybilność zabrania.
<drathir> gjm: albo martwy pendrak/kamera/wifi///
<drathir> chore implementacje usb3 tez tak kiedys rbily...
<drathir> gjm: to jakims thinkpadem jak dla mnie na zdjeciu wuglada...
<gjm> drathir: No bo to jest TP, http://wstaw.org/m/2017/10/29/PICT5282.JPG
<drathir> gjm: male potworki... ^^
<gjm> Ile on dostał po dupie…
<Bodzioslaw> thinkpad __
<Bodzioslaw> s/__/++
<Etua> drathir, "Wywalić wszystkiego nie mogę"
<gjm> Usuń konto.
<drathir> i to wlasnie glowny problem czesto, ze nie mozna zaorac, zeby postawic tak jak powinno byc...
<malutka> cóż...
